# Vodafone smart ultra 6



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Usb/adb DRivers ?*

Hi anyone know where I can obtain the usb / asb driver for the Vodafone smart ultra 6 ?
Just purchased it and having to transfer everything via bluetooth. Also can you confirm if the Kingroot application works on this device ? Thanks.


----------



## power10000 (Jun 28, 2015)

Snapdrago1 said:


> Hi anyone know where I can obtain the usb / asb driver for the Vodafone smart ultra 6 ?
> Just purchased it and having to transfer everything via bluetooth. Also can you confirm if the Kingroot application works on this device ? Thanks.

Click to collapse



I think you should try these, as the installed android should be close to pure android. 
http://developer.android.com/sdk/win-usb.html


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Jun 28, 2015)

power10000 said:


> I think you should try these, as the installed android should be close to pure android.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your reply , unfortunately the Google USB driver was not recognized as correct for my device. I know that this phone is a re badged ZTE  Blade 6 Plus will see if I can find a driver for it .

Click to collapse


----------



## mwarner (Jun 29, 2015)

If you just want to access your file system then you will need to enable the MTP setting in Settings / Storage. Click on the three dots in the top right to bring up the USB settings and enable MTP.

I have looked for the Android / ADB drivers on both the Vodafone site and ZTE's site without luck.


----------



## 2n2u (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll think I'll get this one to replace my old and faulty S3.

Do you think in terms of development (custom recovery,custom roms) there will be some options available in the future?


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Jun 29, 2015)

mwarner said:


> If you just want to access your file system then you will need to enable the MTP setting in Settings / Storage. Click on the three dots in the top right to bring up the USB settings and enable MTP.
> 
> I have looked for the Android / ADB drivers on both the Vodafone site and ZTE's site without luck.

Click to collapse




Thank you very much , that has done the trick , now I can transfer files over USB . Thanks again


----------



## iainmann (Jul 5, 2015)

This is an amazing phone for the price. White/silver version being released by Vodafone later this week.


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 5, 2015)

I have bought one. Really amazing phone for the price. Very good screen with excellent performance.


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 5, 2015)

Will roms for the ZTE Blade 6 Plus work on this? Would like to get rid of some of the bloat thats preinstalled.


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 5, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Will roms for the ZTE Blade 6 Plus work on this? Would like to get rid of some of the bloat thats preinstalled.

Click to collapse



Just unnistall it.


----------



## iainmann (Jul 6, 2015)

Yup...you can simply uninstall the Vodafone apps. Brings it to virtually stock Lollipop. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lethas (Jul 7, 2015)

Have you tried to root with xposed framework guys ?


----------



## smokerman (Jul 7, 2015)

this is a great phone..i just bought it..amazing screen, good sound and suberb battery backup..now time to root..lets see how it goes..:good:


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 8, 2015)

jutley said:


> Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.
> 
> Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
> Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
> ...

Click to collapse



Can cofirm the unlock possibility. It took about 7 minutes to receive the code.


----------



## lonespeaker (Jul 8, 2015)

lethas said:


> Have you tried to root with xposed framework guys ?

Click to collapse



Rooting working with kingroot but xposed needs to be installed via a custom recovery (i think?) and there isn't one for this device.  the bootloader seems to be locked as I can only get the help command to work.  shame because the device is brilliant for the money.


----------



## Kenneth131 (Jul 8, 2015)

just picked up one today and phones damn impressive for the price considering the rest in the price bracket.  I have found a few bugs mainly the light capacitive keys in blue flicker when installing a new app and when they black out , they have a time limit on them you can chose between off - always on in stages, and you hit the menu key for recent apps, the blue back light fails to come on but hit the home or back button and they all light up again.  

I would like to hope this phone gets some dev attention due to the price point and how versatile it is, I'm sure it will be a popular handset for many given the lack of choices in this price range and the high spec provided for the price


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 8, 2015)

*Roms*

Ok so I've uninstalled the bloatware and the phone is working great but I'm still curious as to whether you can flash ROMs on this that are for the zte blade s6 plus since its essentially just rebadged, would this be possible? Does anyone know does it work like that?


----------



## silva_tcob (Jul 9, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Will roms for the ZTE Blade 6 Plus work on this?

Click to collapse



would like to know more about this as well. 
since the stock launcher is ridiculous i tried running Nova, but after rooting i got a bug of some sort: when you open the camera, i get an "unfortunately Gallery has stopped" error. Nova crashes and returns to the stock launcher. rebooting and reinstalling did not solve it.


----------



## ebribeiro (Jul 9, 2015)

I installed holo launcher HD and no problemas só far, im Aldo rooted.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lethas (Jul 9, 2015)

Where can i find stock firmware ? Vodafone or zte.


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 11, 2015)

Haven't seen any around yet, but turns out this is a ZTE Blade 6 Lux rebrand, so it's possible if rom's for that are released they might work.


----------



## artnada (Jul 11, 2015)

silva_tcob said:


> would like to know more about this as well.
> since the stock launcher is ridiculous i tried running Nova, but after rooting i got a bug of some sort: when you open the camera, i get an "unfortunately Gallery has stopped" error. Nova crashes and returns to the stock launcher. rebooting and reinstalling did not solve it.

Click to collapse



Nova works fine on mine as does the camera. Try clearing app cache/data


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Jul 11, 2015)

Just got this phone and it's pretty good so far. Root works using Kingroot as stated in this thread. Hopefully there will be a custom recovery and more support as more people get this phone.


----------



## LukyPicture (Jul 13, 2015)

Hey, 
Do you find any bumper case on this device?


----------



## lpinho (Jul 13, 2015)

LukyPicture said:


> Hey,
> Do you find any bumper case on this device?

Click to collapse



Trying to find a case and a tempered glass screen protector.
Vodafone Portugal sells the case (don't know if its a bumper case or not), and a plastic screen protector for 8€, still looking for the same stuff on ebay, but without any luck.

Although this device is similar to the ZTE Blade S6 Plus (Lux) the buttons positions are different, so, only cases for this model will work


----------



## BarajaVLC (Jul 14, 2015)

Hello,

I also got this phone from Vodafone Spain, 135 euro, good price.

The only "bug" that bothers me is Wifi reception. My Xperia Z3 Compact connects to wifi networks while the Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 also sees the same wifi networks but fails connecting or disconnects when walking around my house just three rooms of distance from the router.

Anyone else has experienced sketchy wifi reception with this cell phone?


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 14, 2015)

Wifi connection here is very good.


----------



## gr4z (Jul 15, 2015)

I am very tempted with this just for a development phone. Would want root and a custom ROM if possible though, great to hear from anyone who has managed to do this.


----------



## artnada (Jul 15, 2015)

Cases here. You have to buy 10 though. Works out £1 each.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/361341791784  

Horrible looking ones here (pre-order)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/151746433028?clk_rvr_id=867454508067&rmvSB=true

Screen protectors here
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-PACK-GE...572?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item20febc6b4c


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 15, 2015)

I got the phone too. A little big of lag from lollipop, but it is just ok. Everything is fast.

Let's start to work for a custom rom and recovery

LE: who can check if bootloader is locked or unlocked?


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 16, 2015)

Would be great if we could find a bootloader unlock for this. I'd want a stock rom before I started messing around with any system files. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 17, 2015)

I checked the bootloader. it seems that it is the same situation as for zte s6. no fastboot comand works


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 17, 2015)

*Custom Roms*

How likely are we to get a custom rom for this? Have any of the previous vodafone phones got custom roms?


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 17, 2015)

Custom roms will be possible if somebody unlocks the bootloader


----------



## agimur (Jul 18, 2015)

BarajaVLC said:


> Hello,
> 
> I also got this phone from Vodafone Spain, 135 euro, good price.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here my wifi problems. I have to return mobile because landscape is my favorite position for writing and web browsers.
I lose wifi connection always.

hxxps://youtu.be/NQROwmLf8Rc
hxxps://youtu.be/Fqf9UQR2Dvk
(change xx > tt)


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 19, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> Custom roms will be possible if somebody unlocks the bootloader

Click to collapse



Have any of the previous zte/Vodafone  phones bootloaders been unlocked by hackers? Just curious because it doesn't look like zte are going ti unlock the bootloader on the blade s6 judging on what the say on Facebook.


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 19, 2015)

Only time will tell I think


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 19, 2015)

Other Vodafone phones are from Alcatel. Let's see what time says.


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone got any idea of forums with activity going on about this phone. I'm not finding much but surely at this price and rootable people should be clambering for a piece of this!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## SaTsPAIN (Jul 20, 2015)

agimur said:


> Here my wifi problems. I have to return mobile because landscape is my favorite position for writing and web browsers.
> I lose wifi connection always.
> 
> hxxps://youtu.be/NQROwmLf8Rc
> ...

Click to collapse



 I have tried my vodafone S.U.6 and I have the same problem, its works fine when is near to the router, but when I go to other room, the conection drop out and cant connect to it. Other devices (htc one, ipad etc ) full strength   

(creo que eres español, tengo el mismo movil, y  tengo el mismo problema, funciona bien si estoy cerca del router, pero si voy a otra habitacion, la señal cae y no se puede conectar. Otros aparatos ( htc one, ipad, chromecast) señal al maximo.


----------



## danromania (Jul 21, 2015)

I've tested this issue on my Z2 and G4 is the same issue with Wi-Fi, after holding in landscape like this signal drops a lot.
I think all mobiles have the same issue.


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 21, 2015)

I finally had a play with one of these yesterday as I set one up and unlocked one for a friend. 

Unlocked easily for only £3.75. Did not have to manually input any APN's. Installed Google now launcher and was surprised how much Vodafone stuff you can actually delete straight off. The remaining Vodafone stuff I disabled and it's pretty much Vanilla android. 

Great device for a great price I'm seriously considering getting one just as a spare to use as a toy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 21, 2015)

We need to unlock the bootloader now


----------



## ebribeiro (Jul 21, 2015)

I have rooted with king root and then replaced with SuperSu and uninstalled kingroot. I' ve looked for ways to unlock bootloader even on zte S6 devices, that are similar  but have not found any so far. The source kernel is available on zte site but with bootloader locked se can do litle with it.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:32 PM ----------

Se have similar problema to the zte S6, sinse they use same kernel. The minimum frequency is 996mhz what consumes more batery. This problem is known but not resolver because se can not change kernel 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 21, 2015)

I saw that it is 996. Can't it be changed after root? I saw that somebody specified that it can be done. 

Can you check the status of bootloader by checking the kernel source? How ?


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 21, 2015)

Surely not all cores are active at that point though. I wouldn't worry too much about what CPU apps say. If your battery lasts for the day it's not a problem! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronanbrowne88 (Jul 22, 2015)

*wifi issue*

Having a issue with picking up wifi with phone ..... If i disconnect from a wifi network for whatever reason and try to reconnect i cant, i can see the Signal but it doesn't connect, if i turn on and off flight mode it will then connect, no issue with dropping signal or anything just that initial connection seems to happen about 80% of the time, anyone experience anything similar? not major issue but bit annoying to have to do. Other than that no issues with handset and v. happy with it.

I had wifi issue somewhat similar to this on old phone i wonder could it be a sim card issue?? hardly seen as you can use wifi without sim


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 22, 2015)

No problems with wifi here.


----------



## toxinferno (Jul 22, 2015)

*sim unlock*

please delete this


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 22, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> I saw that it is 996. Can't it be changed after root? I saw that somebody specified that it can be done.
> 
> Can you check the status of bootloader by checking the kernel source? How ?

Click to collapse



I like the sound of that.  Anyone able to figure this out?


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 23, 2015)

Anyone able to get Youtube 1080p60 videos  working ? i cant and the highest it will go is 480p on those.


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 23, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> I saw that it is 996. Can't it be changed after root? I saw that somebody specified that it can be done.
> 
> Can you check the status of bootloader by checking the kernel source? How ?

Click to collapse





BigD18t said:


> Anyone able to get Youtube 1080p60 videos  working ? i cant and the highest it will go is 480p on those.

Click to collapse



Same here, surely we should be at least getting 720 or 1080? Tried on WiFi and 4g.


----------



## vimesUK (Jul 23, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Same here, surely we should be at least getting 720 or 1080? Tried on WiFi and 4g.

Click to collapse





Not sure what you mean....?

Image included.........












....or do you just mean the 60fps type...?


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 23, 2015)

vimesUK said:


> Not sure what you mean....?
> 
> Image included.........
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah 1080p works OK, but if any video is 1080p60fps it will only allow 480p as the highest. 



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:33 AM ----------




Anony-mous said:


> Same here, surely we should be at least getting 720 or 1080? Tried on WiFi and 4g.

Click to collapse



You would think so, even my old lumia830 could do 1080p60 videos so this phone should be capable of it.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 23, 2015)

Google release an update to youtube app to support 60fps on 1 of July. Probably that update is not on your phone yet.


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 23, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> Google release an update to youtube app to support 60fps on 1 of July. Probably that update is not on your phone yet.

Click to collapse



My youtube app is 10.25.57 which i believe is the latest.


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 23, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> My youtube app is 10.25.57 which i believe is the latest.

Click to collapse



No, the latest one is 10.28.59

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/youtube/


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 23, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> No, the latest one is 10.28.59
> 
> http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/youtube/

Click to collapse



Cheers, will download and come back once it's installed.

Edit. wont install, and cant uninstall the current version :/

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

OK so you have to download the none x86 version which installs fine, still no 1080p60 playback tho.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 24, 2015)

Anyone spotted a stock rom for this Vodafone phone yet in case we mess up after rooting etc? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 24, 2015)

You can't unlock the bootloader to flash a rom


----------



## ozan1905 (Jul 24, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Anyone spotted a stock rom for this Vodafone phone yet in case we mess up after rooting etc?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i have found something on site ztedevice .com but i cant add links as i am newbie.
click support then download. choose turkey smartphones and vdf smart ultra 6 or choose uk vdf 995.


----------



## anything-but (Jul 24, 2015)

ozan1905 said:


> i have found something on site ztedevice .com but i cant add links as i am newbie.
> click support then download. choose turkey smartphones and vdf smart ultra 6 or choose uk vdf 995.

Click to collapse



Think this is the stock Vodafone UK rom on that site....

http://www.ztedevice.com/support/smart_phone/eccd1567-5b37-4f94-b0d9-8000363ff831.html


----------



## Montala (Jul 24, 2015)

Hi,

Not sure if this is the best place to post this info. or not, but having just ordered one of these from Vodafone UK, which was delivered yesterday, I was not at all happy to find that I had been sent the 'Silver' model' with a white screen surround, which I do not like at all!

Needless to say, they are now out of stock of the 'Grey' ones, and don't even be able to order one from their end, despite their website showing a 1 to 2 week availability.

I am currently waiting for a manager to call me back to see what can be done!

It doesn't help that they can't even seem to be able to activate the SIM they sent me me either... I am *NOT* impressed!


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 24, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> You can't unlock the bootloader to flash a rom

Click to collapse




Pretty sure you can flash a stock signed rom... Even with a locked bootloader. 

Thanks for the links guys. Ordered mine today 1-2 weeks waiting time unfortunately! I too will not be happy if I get a silver one. It's ugly. Grey is much better my friends already got his only issue is no cases and phones slippery as hell! Survived a drop down the stairs though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------

Ok that does appear to be the right stock rom which is good. Vf-995n appears to be the smart ultra 6. 

Just for safety sake can someone post a screenshot of their phones settings, about screens. Showing build number etc? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

That rom was only added two days ago too. Wonder if it would be a newer build than that shipped I know that's happened with some devices before.


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 25, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Pretty sure you can flash a stock signed rom... Even with a locked bootloader.
> 
> Thanks for the links guys. Ordered mine today 1-2 weeks waiting time unfortunately! I too will not be happy if I get a silver one. It's ugly. Grey is much better my friends already got his only issue is no cases and phones slippery as hell! Survived a drop down the stairs though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashed stock again using the above link. All went smoothly.
Here's a screenshot of the specs


----------



## Montala (Jul 25, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Flashed stock again using the above link. All went smoothly.

Click to collapse



I assume that screenshot was taken after you had flashed your phone, but is identical to the details on the new phone I received from Vodafone yesterday.

It is always good to have a 'fall back' firmware image though!


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 25, 2015)

Montala said:


> I assume that screenshot was taken after you had flashed your phone, but is identical to the details on the new phone I received from Vodafone yesterday.
> 
> It is always good to have a 'fall back' firmware image though!

Click to collapse



Yeah it was after. I flashed kingroot when I got mine originally but I think it was causing a few problems that even a factory reset didn't fix(Seems impossible to completely remove). Touchwood so far no problems back on stock. Oddly enough you can't disable the bundled file manager on the UK firmware but you can on the Ireland version.


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 25, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Flashed stock again using the above link. All went smoothly.
> Here's a screenshot of the specs

Click to collapse



I unlocked mine. If flash the ROM will it relock the phone or stays sim free?
Also the battery is superb. With overnight (10 pm - 6am) switched off my phone ran 5 days with mild usage!!!


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 25, 2015)

aspot72 said:


> I unlocked mine. If flash the ROM will it relock the phone or stays sim free?
> Also the battery is superb. With overnight (10 pm - 6am) switched off my phone ran 5 days with mild usage!!!

Click to collapse



It stays unlocked. :good:


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 25, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Yeah it was after. I flashed kingroot when I got mine originally but I think it was causing a few problems that even a factory reset didn't fix(Seems impossible to completely remove). Touchwood so far no problems back on stock. Oddly enough you can't disable the bundled file manager on the UK firmware but you can on the Ireland version.

Click to collapse



Mine is Ireland version and can't delete the built in file manager. Prefer EStrong but for now sticking with the factory version.


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 25, 2015)

aspot72 said:


> Mine is Ireland version and can't delete the built in file manager. Prefer EStrong but for now sticking with the factory version.

Click to collapse



Must have been when I rooted it that it allowed it so. Yeah I prefer cm file manager but I'll stick with the factory version if I can't get rid of it.

Does anyone know if custom ROMs have ever been flashed onto phones with locked bootloaders by spoofing the signed signature to make it the same as a factory image?


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 25, 2015)

Using Tesco Sim and it always shows me the R (roaming) beside the signal bar. I know that Tesco is an MVNO but on my Sony T3 it shows H /H+ and no R. 
The thing is that when want to download bigger file or update it says Not allowed because of roaming! Putting the Sim to Sony and the same file(s) downloading smoothly... Other than this the phone is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 25, 2015)

aspot72 said:


> Using Tesco Sim and it always shows me the R (roaming) beside the signal bar. I know that Tesco is an MVNO but on my Sony T3 it shows H /H+ and no R.
> The thing is that when want to download bigger file or update it says Not allowed because of roaming! Putting the Sim to Sony and the same file(s) downloading smoothly... Other than this the phone is FANTASTIC!

Click to collapse



I'm assuming you have data roaming switched on. The other thing you could try is to search for mobile networks manually and if it gives you two options try both. Not sure with tesco bit you might need to select 02/3 if tesco doesn't appear. (I'm assuming your on tesco mobile Ireland)


----------



## aspot72 (Jul 25, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> I'm assuming you have data roaming switched on. The other thing you could try is to search for mobile networks manually and if it gives you two options try both. Not sure with tesco bit you might need to select 02/3 if tesco doesn't appear. (I'm assuming your on tesco mobile Ireland)

Click to collapse



Yes, I have to be on roaming cos MVNO. It works OK. Tesco shows up and data roaming has to be enabled. But on the Ultra it shows R and has some restrictions, minor though... But on Sony no R and no restrictions. Strange. Oh, same thing on wife's phone (Sony E4) where R is present instead of H/H+. E4 comes with Mediatek CPU, so I thought it is related to that. But Ultra &T3 comes with SD CPU and yet not the same. 
By the way, this Ultra is perfect phone,no regrets so far.


----------



## Montala (Jul 25, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Ordered mine today 1-2 weeks waiting time unfortunately! I too will not be happy if I get a silver one. It's ugly. Grey is much better my friends already got his only issue is no cases and phones slippery as hell! Survived a drop down the stairs though.

Click to collapse



You shouldn't have to wait for that length of time hopefully as the availability quoted on their website is now down to 2-4 working days.

Hope you do get a grey one though, as I have been told this morning that I should have specified which colour I wanted at the time of ordering... despite the fact that I wan't aware there was a choice anyway!

To make matters worse it look as if Vodafone have sent me a faulty nano sim card  which can't be activated, and so I can't even use the my new phone anyway... not happy!


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 25, 2015)

Montala said:


> You shouldn't have to wait for that length of time hopefully as the availability quoted on their website is now down to 2-4 working days.
> 
> Hope you do get a grey one though, as I have been told this morning that I should have specified which colour I wanted at the time of ordering... despite the fact that I wan't aware there was a choice anyway!
> 
> To make matters worse it look as if Vodafone have sent me a faulty nano sim card  which can't be activated, and so I can't even use the my new phone anyway... not happy!

Click to collapse



Can you not pop into a Voda store an ask for another sim, take the paper work to prove you've just bought it, Or unlock it and bung in another sim then use to code to unlock.


----------



## Montala (Jul 25, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> Can you not pop into a Voda store an ask for another sim, take the paper work to prove you've just bought it, Or unlock it and bung in another sim then use to code to unlock.

Click to collapse



Thanks... I could indeed, but my nearest store is about 16 miles away, and it is a Saturday, so there's bound to be a long wait there anyway.

The nice lady at Vodafone has already put another one in the post for me, and is giving me a credit for one month's rental, so I am not really too bothered.

I ordered a replacement grey Smart Ultra 6 from their website this morning, as they couldn't do so over the phone, and as I have other mobiles I can use in the meantime, I will just enjoy a leisurely weekend at home in the garden!


----------



## martin131 (Jul 25, 2015)

I just rooted my device with kingroot. How to remove kingroot and install SuperSU instead? It says su cannot be installed.


----------



## artnada (Jul 25, 2015)

martin131 said:


> I just rooted my device with kingroot. How to remove kingroot and install SuperSU instead? It says su cannot be installed.

Click to collapse



Try "SuperSU Me*" in Play store

*standard disclaimer. If it screws your phone bla bal I ain't my fault


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## martin131 (Jul 25, 2015)

It doesnt work for me  app removed kingroot but supersu is not installed. Removing stopped on "launching SuperSU" step. Then my device rebooted. 

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 25, 2015)

Montala said:


> You shouldn't have to wait for that length of time hopefully as the availability quoted on their website is now down to 2-4 working days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




That's good I knew 2 weeks would be a worst case scenario and I do have an iPhone 6 so not desperate for a phone. Just been out of the scene for ages and want an android to play with. Maybe go back to as my daily driver.  



Anony-mous said:


> Must have been when I rooted it that it allowed it so. Yeah I prefer cm file manager but I'll stick with the factory version if I can't get rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if custom ROMs have ever been flashed onto phones with locked bootloaders by spoofing the signed signature to make it the same as a factory image?

Click to collapse




It's not that simple the only phones I remember having custom roms with a locked bootloader was like the Xperia x10i that I used to have and it was... Complicated. 

I don't mind if it will void my warranty I just want a way to unlock my bootloader to do what I want myself. 

Once we have root it should be pretty easy to manually copy over the super su files with the correct permissions and delete the king root stuff. I'll try when I get mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------

Here try this for removing kingroot. 

http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html?m=1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guitarfreak26 (Jul 25, 2015)

Ive got a silver one as it was the only one left.. I think it looks awful lol


----------



## Montala (Jul 25, 2015)

Guitarfreak26 said:


> Ive got a silver one as it was the only one left.. I think it looks awful lol

Click to collapse



Yes, I agree... I have just ordered a grey one (with black screen surround) from Vodafone on-line to replace the silver one they sent me.

Now that they are quoting 2-4 working days for delivery I just hope that I won't have to wait too long for it to arrive. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm being optimistic now and hoping for Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 PM ----------

Anyone try that kingroot to super user method? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 26, 2015)

I tried to use kingroot but it failed, not sure ill bother now until some development happens if it does.


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 26, 2015)

Won't see any development unless we manage to harass Zte into unlocking the bootloader for us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 26, 2015)

Or harass vodafone so they will harass zte lol


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 26, 2015)

Vodafone will have zero interest in a bootloader unlock. More hope with Zte. Or a third party. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GODISMYCOPILOT (Jul 26, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Won't see any development unless we manage to harass Zte into unlocking the bootloader for us.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Your right it wont see any not even L 5.03 It may get OTA update form Vodafone to stop root that's about it  

Other than custom roms  it will be obsolete in 6 months just  like the other own brand phones else where.  The ZTE Blade S6 Plus is dual sim so I dont think we will ever see a rom for it

But its good the for the money i like it and its just about on par with any other Chinese phones in the same price range like elephone one plus one

As for it being is stock I just went to the local vodafone shop and had 10 in stock


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 26, 2015)

The problem is people expect these phones to be treat like a flagship money maker for the manufacturers/networks but they're not. Don't buy it expecting updates and support. Buy it for what it is now, great specs in a cheap feeling but solid body. For an amazing price with a mostly up to date OS. 

The difference will be if we get a bootloader unlock. Look at previous phones with good specs for its time. 

Orange San Francisco. Amazing phone at the time. Loads of development and community around it. 

Then the orange San Diego. No unlock for bootloader or even an easy sim unlock. It was a good phone but bombed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 26, 2015)

All i want is 1080p 60fps support on youtube, custom roms dont really worry me any more.


----------



## Greenmonkeys (Jul 26, 2015)

Somebody know where I can obtain the usb driver for the Vodafone 6?


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 26, 2015)

Greenmonkeys said:


> Somebody know where I can obtain the usb driver for the Vodafone 6?

Click to collapse




What do you need it for?

If you want access to your internal storage just enable mtp in storage settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Jul 27, 2015)

A vodafone rep in NZ has said that there is a bug fix update on the way, not sure if it will apply for all regions but here is the link.


----------



## martin131 (Jul 27, 2015)

I used superus me app from Google Play and kingroot dissapered from app drawer but is still installed on device. Root doesnt work and i cant root device again because kingroot cant be installed again. What to do now? 

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 27, 2015)

martin131 said:


> I used superus me app from Google Play and kingroot dissapered from app drawer but is still installed on device. Root doesnt work and i cant root device again because kingroot cant be installed again. What to do now?
> 
> Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Flash stock rom image and start again!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




Getsuga NZ said:


> A vodafone rep in NZ has said that there is a bug fix update on the way, not sure if it will apply for all regions but here is the link.

Click to collapse




If you are registered on there can you ask him about a bootloader unlock. I doubt he will have any idea at all but it's worth a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montala (Jul 27, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> I'm being optimistic now and hoping for Monday.

Click to collapse



I can't see why you shouldn't receive it today, as I have just checked the status of the one I ordered from their website on Saturday morning, to find that it is out for delivery to me by DPD today... even though I still haven't actually received a 'despatch email' from them yet... hey ho!

L:et's just hope they include a SIM card as well, as the last one they sent me was faulty!


----------



## martin131 (Jul 27, 2015)

@ephumuris
I just made soft reset and again made root with kingroot. Maybe i stay with kingroot instead of supersu. 

Is there any way how to enable Facebook contact photo sync? Third - party apps doesnt work anymore because of changes in Facebook API. 

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## nogarder (Jul 27, 2015)

Greetings, i have a Ultra 6 Spanish with a very small wifi range.

It have VDF-995NB01-ES02c rom. Its better and newest the VDF-995NB01-UK03c ??

Can i install in mine??    Thanks.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 27, 2015)

Once mine arrives I will try and do a simple walk through on how to swap from kingroot to supersu. 

Still no emails or anything to say it's in store. I've done the click and collect option as I work a fair bit. Probably should have ordered to my work address! 

Not 100% sure on Photo sync I'll have a look for this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin131 (Jul 27, 2015)

It would be very nice ephumuris  

No wifi problem with CZ02C

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 27, 2015)

Well disappointing no email today and the time on their website has gone down to 1-2 working days. I ordered mine on Friday I think? Hopefully tomorrow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 28, 2015)

There's some cases here available straight away not sure if they are any good though. 

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/381341594675?_mwBanner=1&varId=650541852001


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 28, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> There's some cases here available straight away not sure if they are any good though.
> 
> http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/381341594675?_mwBanner=1&varId=650541852001
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'll let you know when mine arrives, ordered yesterday so hopefully it'll be here by end of the week. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks a lot mate!

I don't want to patronise anyone but I can't test anything until I get my device. Has anyone actually tried to boot into bootloader and just issuing fastboot oem unlock command to see if the bootloader just... Unlocks? 

Probably won't work I can imagine it's blocked at the request of Vodafone. But worth a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 28, 2015)

The commands do not work. They spoke about it on the zte s6 thread.


----------



## lonespeaker (Jul 28, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Thanks a lot mate!
> 
> I don't want to patronise anyone but I can't test anything until I get my device. Has anyone actually tried to boot into bootloader and just issuing fastboot oem unlock command to see if the bootloader just... Unlocks?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's been mentioned in this thread several times, no fastboot commands work except for the help command.


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 28, 2015)

I've reached out to Paul OBrien over at XDA on the bootloader as he's has bought one and is quite prolific at rooting and bootloader unlocking these sort of things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 29, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> I've reached out to Paul OBrien over at XDA on the bootloader as he's has bought one and is quite prolific at rooting and bootloader unlocking these sort of things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Will be interesting to see if he helps, modaco is pretty quiet on the Ultra 6 forum.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 29, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> Will be interesting to see if he helps, modaco is pretty quiet on the Ultra 6 forum.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Modaco seems a bit too quiet all together these days such a shame. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studavis (Jul 29, 2015)

Can anyone clarify the following for me?


Does it come with Lollipop 5.1 or 5.02 - lots of reports saying 5.1 but all review sites saying 5.02?
Are you able to use your own File Explorer app, like ESFileExplorer? A couple of threads a few pages back suggested you might not?
Presume the 4G bands it uses are compatible with all UK networks?

Thanks!


----------



## Icecosta (Jul 29, 2015)

It comes with 5.0.2, if you root the phone you can use any file explorer 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RevengeFNF (Jul 29, 2015)

I use astro file explorer without root.


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 29, 2015)

I have Es file explorer on mine, can't use root options for obvious reason, but it works OK for the rest.

5.0.2 as said. I'm using it on EE4g fine.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 29, 2015)

Paul is going to start a topic and start having a look at bootloader unlock etc next week he said. This is a big positive for us. I've just picked mine up today waiting for unlock code now very happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukyPicture (Jul 29, 2015)

5.0.2  i use a es file Explorer and its working Fine. 

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Jul 29, 2015)

Link us the topilx please


----------



## Anony-mous (Jul 29, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Paul is going to start a topic and start having a look at bootloader unlock etc next week he said. This is a big positive for us. I've just picked mine up today waiting for unlock code now very happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Brilliant news.


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 29, 2015)

He's not started a topic yet there's only one dead thread over there at the minute for this phone. I'll link it once he does one. My phones on charge and waiting for unlock code I'm no expert but I'll have a poke around too see what I can do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## PhillTheChill (Jul 29, 2015)

*Cotechs smoke black gel case*

Just got my Cotechs smoke black gel case for for the Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 and it fits brilliantly. The case is £4.90 delivered from Amazon or £3.95 delivered on eBay. The one I ordered was from Amazon.


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 29, 2015)

Great to hear, hoping mine arrives tomorrow.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 29, 2015)

Looks good I've ordered one in that colour too. Hope it comes quick. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## July521 (Jul 30, 2015)

thank you. got one.


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 30, 2015)

Case arrived, fits great, and the buttons feel good through it unlike some gel cases ive used in the past.


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 30, 2015)

I hope this is allowed here, Paul OBrien has started a section over at Modaco which has been a popular site for ZTE phones and stuff in the past. 

He has said he will look into the locked bootloader etc too. Pop on over and join in. Let's get things active for this device. 

http://www.modaco.com/forums/forum/796-vodafone-smart-ultra-6/

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Jul 31, 2015)

OK not sure that link works properly for whatever reason... But the sections there! 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Jul 31, 2015)

Modaco would not load for me at all last night. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montala (Jul 31, 2015)

The above link (to Modaco) worked for me last night, and again this morning.

I have already made a couple of posts in the threads on there, and will probably continue to do so.

As has already been mentioned though, that site in general does not appear to be as active now as it once was, which is a shame.


----------



## waynehardy (Jul 31, 2015)

I hope this is allowed here, Paul OBrien has started a section over at Modaco which has been a popular site for ZTE phones and stuff in the past. 

He has said he will look into the locked bootloader etc too. Pop on over and join in. Let's get things active for this device. 

http://www.modaco.com/forums/forum/7...smart-ultra-6/

If anyone can do it' I'm sure Paul can

---------- Post added at 03:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

So does anyone here have this phone, unlocked and using 4g on giffgaff/O2 ?


----------



## PhillTheChill (Jul 31, 2015)

I have it unlocked am with giffgaff and using 4g.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anony-mous (Aug 2, 2015)

So Paul O'Brien over on modaco doesn't seem hopeful that we will get the bootloader unlocked or custom roms.  Looks like we'll just have to hound Vodafone for 5.1 and be happy with that.

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375483-root-and-bootloader-discussion/


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 2, 2015)

It's a shame Paul doesn't seem to think so but there are more people capable of taking on the task so it doesn't mean give up hope. Of course there's no harm in hounding Vodafone for an update either. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Montala (Aug 2, 2015)

Seeing as Vodafone are showing it on the Specification page of their website (http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/contracts-and-deals/vodafone-smart-6-ultra/sku86598-grey) as coming with  Android 5.1 (Lollipop) and have been doing so ever since it was launched, they should certainly have provided an update by now!


----------



## Musky80 (Aug 2, 2015)

Compass? I dont calibre compass. I try etwa 20x.

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## waynehardy (Aug 2, 2015)

PhillTheChill said:


> I have it unlocked am with giffgaff and using 4g.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cheers, that's good news


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 2, 2015)

Montala said:


> Seeing as Vodafone are showing it on the Specification page of their website (http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/contracts-and-deals/vodafone-smart-6-ultra/sku86598-grey) as coming with  Android 5.1 (Lollipop) and have been doing so ever since it was launched, they should certainly have provided an update by now!

Click to collapse



Tweeted at VodafoneUK and obviously they haven't responded to me. I think everyone should jump about and get on their case about it. Just a bump to the advertised OS would do. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## chilin_dude (Aug 2, 2015)

has anyone got xposed working on this device? thanks


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 3, 2015)

chilin_dude said:


> has anyone got xposed working on this device? thanks

Click to collapse



Can't post links here.. So i sended you an screenshot, i think it's working.


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 3, 2015)

Just crash testing a custom recovery built by konstat over at Modaco. It has bugs for now but it still boots which means we will eventually have a working custom recovery and custom ROMs will follow. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 3, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Just crash testing a custom recovery built by konstat over at Modaco. It has bugs for now but it still boots which means we will eventually have a working custom recovery and custom ROMs will follow.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Was just reading about it on Modaco, great news indeed. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 3, 2015)

Just to avoid confusion my name over there is Frankish. I think I have the same profile PIC though. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm the same as here, just to keep thing's simple, though I'm no dev,  i can follow instructions and flash


----------



## oodles1916 (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm quite exited about this, it seems like we might see custom ROMs? Perhaps even M if they are possible? Or am I dreaming?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Icecosta (Aug 3, 2015)

Not dreaming, if we can make the bootloader work, se will get custom roms

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 3, 2015)

It is great news and it can't be long before we have cm12 or something hopefully.


----------



## oodles1916 (Aug 3, 2015)

Well I hope there's a donation page on Modaco or here, cos that is would be well worth a few Bob!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Icecosta (Aug 3, 2015)

Cm12 port for this device would be awesome. Not sure if cm team will be interested ...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Icecosta said:


> Cm12 port for this device would be awesome. Not sure if cm team will be interested ...
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm sure there are enough talented people who can create a port


----------



## Icecosta (Aug 3, 2015)

Well i hope so but, im talking about one official port some how i dont see  cm suportting this device.

But i hope im wrong

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## slyvo (Aug 4, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Flashed stock again using the above link. All went smoothly.
> Here's a screenshot of the specs
> 
> Hey quick question probably sound like a noob but a friend of mine has this phone and asked how to take a screenshot. Can't find it anywhere in the manual so I suggested since the home key isn't a physical button to use power + vol down buttons. Apparently this doesn't work?

Click to collapse


----------



## artnada (Aug 4, 2015)

slyvo said:


> Anony-mous said:
> 
> 
> > Flashed stock again using the above link. All went smoothly.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 4, 2015)

It does work there is just a particular knack to it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 4, 2015)

I've managed to make a start on building a device tree for the SU6 and pushed an initial version to my github.... I'll build twrp and then start adding in the necessary libs and stuff to flesh it out for building cm12.1


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 4, 2015)

Hopefully you can get touchscreen working in TWRP properly as the builds i'm testing for Konstat have the same issue every time!


----------



## ozan1905 (Aug 4, 2015)

hi. my device got a 35 mb ota update today. it has Turkey rom.


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 4, 2015)

Anything new on it ? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 4, 2015)

What is your build number now from about phone section?


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 4, 2015)

Mine has as well, just checked on the about phone section for updates.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 4, 2015)

I wonder if it fixes the issues people have had with the notification light. I'm not interested unless it bumps android version. Can someone upload the update before they apply it for me to look at??


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 4, 2015)

I have updated.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 4, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Hopefully you can get touchscreen working in TWRP properly as the builds i'm testing for Konstat have the same issue every time!

Click to collapse



I asked Konstat for his build and his config but he refused so Im having to start from scratch, but once I have something to work with hopefully I can help fix that problem.


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 4, 2015)

Ah that's unfortunate. I always wonder why people don't work together in these situations. I won't bad mouth him as he's helping. Just in his own way I guess. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 4, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Ah that's unfortunate. I always wonder why people don't work together in these situations. I won't bad mouth him as he's helping. Just in his own way I guess.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah it's no problem, in fact it's great that someone who doesn't even have the device is taking the time to get a working recovery for it.  We'll get there eventually


----------



## iainmann (Aug 4, 2015)

Vodafone has released a firmware update. Downloading now. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## obekende (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi folks,  Portugal still not available the update...  

Regards


----------



## LukyPicture (Aug 4, 2015)

Cz still not available. 

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## AlexutzJohn (Aug 5, 2015)

Romania not available.


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Aug 5, 2015)

*Help RE OTA update*

Hi ,
       I rooted my phone Kingroot and am now unable to install the latest up date , I get "/system/bin/debuggerd  has unexpected contents " even after removing kingroot . Am I going to be forced to do a full factory reset ? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 5, 2015)

Possibly as it is checking the integrity of your install. Did you just remove the Kingroot app? If so the binaries are still installed on system causing the update to fail. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Aug 5, 2015)

*OTA Update*

After completing the update the developer options seem to have disappeared , has this happened for everyone ?


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 5, 2015)

Snapdrago1 said:


> After completing the update the developer options seem to have disappeared , has this happened for everyone ?

Click to collapse



No, still available for me. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## igxdadev (Aug 5, 2015)

I still have the developer options after the upgrade to build number VDF-995NB01-UK_MR01b
Has anybody noticed a slight degradation in terms of battery? It seems to be draining at a rate of 3%/hour when idle and before this was ~1.5%.


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 5, 2015)

Working TWRP custom recovery available over at Modaco now  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 5, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Working TWRP custom recovery available over at Modaco now
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Awesome, might wait until a rom though, quite like my Banking app for now which probably won't work with root.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 5, 2015)

Yeah I like my banking app but there usually ends up being xposed modules that help hide root. For now I just use the mobile site its just as good. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:48 PM ----------

Think I have an idea for the broken notification LED. I think it's caused by restoring from a Google backup when setting up. I set mine up as a new device with no backup restoring and mine works. There was a similar issue on the Moto G a while ago. 

OK confirmed to fix notification LED you can download and use the Moto widget and it enables it again. Or restore as a new phone. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Aug 6, 2015)

Great job by the guys over at Modaco, I installed the custom recovery and it's working great. Also installed xposed and I can confirm that everything works fine there as well. The correct version to install is the Rovo89 ARM version.


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Aug 6, 2015)

*OTA Update*

Can anyone give some advice on what may have happened to my developer options.
I re flashed the stock Rom from ZTE then updated via OTA and since then the developer option does not appear under settings. Also the screen no longer remains on when charging.

Thanks

---------- Post added at 05:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:11 AM ----------

Never mind , figured it out .

Cheers anyway.


----------



## aidanp93 (Aug 6, 2015)

*brick?*

Hi, I got the OTA update today. all seemed to be going well, but i looked at my phone and it was of, had 50% battery left. it wont turn on and the blue notification does not show when i plug in the charger. any help? thanks

Edit: held down the power button for 30 seconds and its back up and running. There seems to be an improvement in signal. Can now get 4g inside the house, where i could not before


----------



## Icecosta (Aug 6, 2015)

I rooted the phone with kingroot and now after unninstall kingroot i cant install the ota update, any ideas  on how to install the up date?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## RevengeFNF (Aug 6, 2015)

You need to factory reset.


----------



## Icecosta (Aug 6, 2015)

I dos that, but i used the restore  option from the google account, shouldnt i  restore the device? The update also failed after the factory reset and restore

Enviado do meu bq Curie 2 Quad Core através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 6, 2015)

You will probably need to download the file from ZTE and reflash the file, then install the ota and root again, unless someone creates a flashable zip of the ota

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Aug 7, 2015)

*OTA Update*

Hi ,  
       Since the OTA update the display no longer remains switched on when charging.
Has anyone else experienced this or was this a deliberate change in the update ?

Thanks


----------



## ozan1905 (Aug 7, 2015)

*ota update*

after the ota update, i can not change the gsm mode. it shows that using 4g-3g-2g automatic. i tap on it and choose only 2g it shows like i am using 2g however it doesnt apply the change. i go back and open gsm mode menu it shows again 4g3g2g auto mode.


----------



## iainmann (Aug 7, 2015)

ozan1905 said:


> after the ota update, i can not change the gsm mode. it shows that using 4g-3g-2g automatic. i tap on it and choose only 2g it shows like i am using 2g however it doesnt apply the change. i go back and open gsm mode menu it shows again 4g3g2g auto mode.

Click to collapse



Changing mode works fine for me after update. 
One thing...does double tap to wake not work for everyone when the phone is flat on its back on a table. Perhaps it's a deliberate design. 



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anafernandes27 (Aug 7, 2015)

iainmann said:


> Changing mode works fine for me after update.
> One thing...does double tap to wake not work for everyone when the phone is flat on its back on a table. Perhaps it's a deliberate design.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



In that situation it works better if you double tap on the home button (or one of the others).

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## crow25k (Aug 7, 2015)

iainmann said:


> Changing mode works fine for me after update.
> One thing...does double tap to wake not work for everyone when the phone is flat on its back on a table. Perhaps it's a deliberate design.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To enable double tap,  you mast go to screen settings  and enable it again. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 7, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> In that situation it works better if you double tap on the home button (or one of the others).
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I find the same, I basically use the home button to double tap all the time now as its more responsive.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iainmann (Aug 7, 2015)

Didn't know about tapping the buttons. Thank you. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ozan1905 (Aug 8, 2015)

iainmann said:


> Changing mode works fine for me after update.
> One thing...does double tap to wake not work for everyone when the phone is flat on its back on a table. Perhaps it's a deliberate design.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yes. mine doesnt response usually. i try to tap on home button too but it doesnt wake up. it generally doesnt wake up even tough i keep it on hand or any other position.


----------



## aspot72 (Aug 9, 2015)

ozan1905 said:


> yes. mine doesnt response usually. i try to tap on home button too but it doesnt wake up. it generally doesnt wake up even tough i keep it on hand or any other position.

Click to collapse



You need to double tap screen not home button.


----------



## RevengeFNF (Aug 9, 2015)

Mine works tapping home button.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 9, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> Mine works tapping home button.

Click to collapse



Mine too. Works on screen and on the three buttons.


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 9, 2015)

Paul over at Modaco has laid down the gauntlet. Any dev or team that builds a functioning CM12 with open sourced device tree he will pay for them an SU6 or the cash equivalent. I also said I would put some money in if we got some sort of bounty going. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 9, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Paul over at Modaco has laid down the gauntlet. Any dev or team that builds a functioning CM12 with open sourced device tree he will pay for them an SU6 or the cash equivalent. I also said I would put some money in if we got some sort of bounty going.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will put some money on the table aswell

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Anony-mous (Aug 9, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> I will put some money on the table aswell
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here.


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 9, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Paul over at Modaco has laid down the gauntlet. Any dev or team that builds a functioning CM12 with open sourced device tree he will pay for them an SU6 or the cash equivalent. I also said I would put some money in if we got some sort of bounty going.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Problem is that I don't think many people are aware of this phone, especially with no dedicated forum here where the majority of developers are. but we can hope.


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 9, 2015)

Let's hope a forum pops up then as this phone spec, the awesome price and the fact we got root and a custom recovery despite locked bootloader means lots of potential.  reminds me off the days back with my zte blade (orange san Francisco)

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 10, 2015)

Post your home screen bump. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## 2n2u (Aug 10, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/N0brBbF.png
http://i.imgur.com/4toIhcR.png


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 11, 2015)

Totally stock





Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Anony-mous (Aug 11, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Totally stock

Click to collapse



Well for some only having to get up at 9:30!


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 11, 2015)

Anony-mous said:


> Well for some only having to get up at 9:30!

Click to collapse



I'm on holiday mate  

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Any news on ROMs and stuff for our device?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 11, 2015)

There are some attempts going on behind the scenes but no success yet. They will come we just need to drum up loads more interest to pull in lots of devs. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rommy667 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thinking of upgrading from  my trusty ole s2 to one of these,but man ill miss cm so much idk if i can actually make the jump,been on cm from cm7 (gingerbread).ill keep eye out here and hope that some one smarter than me can come up with some cm 12.1 action


----------



## Anony-mous (Aug 12, 2015)

rommy667 said:


> Thinking of upgrading from  my trusty ole s2 to one of these,but man ill miss cm so much idk if i can actually make the jump,been on cm from cm7 (gingerbread).ill keep eye out here and hope that some one smarter than me can come up with some cm 12.1 action

Click to collapse



Even moving onto stock 5.0 su6 from an s2 is a big jump. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## slugger09 (Aug 12, 2015)

I purchased one of these yesterday, Excellent phone, just wish there was support for it.  I remember when the original ZTE Blade came out everyone was talking about it, it was extremely popular.  The vast majority of people don't even know about this phone, little to no advertising or promotion.


----------



## Grantius (Aug 12, 2015)

Bought this phone at Bristol Cabot circus yesterday, they were surprised they had stock.

Anyway, my gf is using this now that I've unlocked it on Three. 

Is there a way to unlock other 3G bands such as 850mhz? Want to use this in the states eventually


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 12, 2015)

New setup, minimalistic totally stock, mkbhd zooper widget

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (Aug 13, 2015)

My iPhone style setup


----------



## Montala (Aug 13, 2015)

Trinotet said:


> My iPhone style setup
> 
> _(Image as above)_

Click to collapse



I am impressed!

However I am still not quite sure what exactly has to be done to achieve something like this, and would really appreciate it if you could explain the procedures involved in 'noobie' like steps! 

Many Thanks!


----------



## Trinotet (Aug 13, 2015)

You just need to install: cleanUi


----------



## Roboffabike (Aug 14, 2015)

*Comparison with nexus 4?*

Morning all, the power button on my nexus 4 is becoming very erratic so I am looking to effect a DIY repair.
In the meantime and because I will probably destroy the nexus with my repair 'skills', I am thinking of getting an Ultra 6 as a backup.
Has anyone who has used both got any observations?
My n4 still runs really well on 5.1.1 so its strange to contemplate a new phone that is stuck on 5.0.2!
Also, to confirm, do you need a vodafone sim before you can unlock it? I will need to use with Virgin Mobile in UK.


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 14, 2015)

You don't need a Vodafone sim, all you need is a code, and the sim you want to use , insert the sim and power on it will then ask for the code.

Can't comment on the comparison as I came from a lumia 830.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 14, 2015)

Roboffabike said:


> Morning all, the power button on my nexus 4 is becoming very erratic so I am looking to effect a DIY repair.
> In the meantime and because I will probably destroy the nexus with my repair 'skills', I am thinking of getting an Ultra 6 as a backup.
> Has anyone who has used both got any observations?
> My n4 still runs really well on 5.1.1 so its strange to contemplate a new phone that is stuck on 5.0.2!
> Also, to confirm, do you need a vodafone sim before you can unlock it? I will need to use with Virgin Mobile in UK.

Click to collapse



A nexus is a nexus. But, the ultra 6 has a 3000 mAh battery, 13mpix camera, fHD display with 441ppi, it's light for it's size, supports SD card with 128gb, it is not a beauty compared to some other smartphones, still not ugly.
For the price you can get it you won't find any other with these specs i guess.
Bought it a two weeks ago, like it a lot, great deal.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Shachox (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been considering getting this phone for the last 2 weeks, been reading a lot about it. The only issue I see (for myself at least) is that seems to be stuck at 5.0.2. 
I know that for the price it has amazing hardware and similar spec phones like Moto X Play (similar specs I said ) is about twice the price, but you will get Android updates fairly quick.

Question is, how likely is for this phone to get 5.1 at least? I can't root it case of the banking apps.

Regards


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 14, 2015)

Shachox said:


> I've been considering getting this phone for the last 2 weeks, been reading a lot about it. The only issue I see (for myself at least) is that seems to be stuck at 5.0.2.
> I know that for the price it has amazing hardware and similar spec phones like Moto X Play (similar specs I said [emoji14]) is about twice the price, but you will get Android updates fairly quick.
> 
> Question is, how likely is for this phone to get 5.1 at least? I can't root it case of the banking apps.
> ...

Click to collapse



Question is, will you pay double the price for the updates? I heard we will get 5.1.1 at the end of september, don't know if that's true or not

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 14, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Question is, will you pay double the price for to have the updates? I heard we will get 5.1.1 at the end of september, don't know if that's true or not
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm hopefully that we will, with the stage fright bug,  Vodafone need to do something, if not hopefully someone will have worked their magic and made a custom ROM for us.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 14, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> I'm hopefully that we will, with the stage fright bug,  Vodafone need to do something, if not hopefully someone will have worked their magic and made a custom ROM for us.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I am hopeful, but as you said, eventually someone will cook a ROM for us

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Roboffabike (Aug 14, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> A nexus is a nexus. But, the ultra 6 has a 3000 mAh battery, 13mpix camera, fHD display with 441ppi, it's light for it's size, supports SD card with 128gb, it is not a beauty compared to some other smartphones, still not ugly.
> For the price you can get it you won't find any other with these specs i guess.
> Bought it a two weeks ago, like it a lot, great deal.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks for this, I think I am just going to do it, if I don't like it and/or I manage to resurrect the n4, I will have 14 days to decide before sending back.

---------- Post added at 01:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:26 PM ----------




Roboffabike said:


> Thanks for this, I think I am just going to do it, if I don't like it and/or I manage to resurrect the n4, I will have 14 days to decide before sending back.

Click to collapse



Just when I decide to go for it, vodafone online is showing delivery of 1-2 weeks, typical!


----------



## Grantius (Aug 14, 2015)

Roboffabike said:


> Morning all, the power button on my nexus 4 is becoming very erratic so I am looking to effect a DIY repair.
> In the meantime and because I will probably destroy the nexus with my repair 'skills', I am thinking of getting an Ultra 6 as a backup.
> Has anyone who has used both got any observations?
> My n4 still runs really well on 5.1.1 so its strange to contemplate a new phone that is stuck on 5.0.2!
> Also, to confirm, do you need a vodafone sim before you can unlock it? I will need to use with Virgin Mobile in UK.

Click to collapse



I bought one to replace my girlfriends N4, her response is that its faster but most importantly the camera and battery are better


----------



## Shachox (Aug 14, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Question is, will you pay double the price for the updates? I heard we will get 5.1.1 at the end of september, don't know if that's true or not
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Great, I think I might go for this then 

Quick question off topic (just quick one! ) if we do get a custom ROM for this would you still be able to run banking apps on it? Or not because you will have to root it?

Regards


----------



## slugger09 (Aug 14, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> I'm hopefully that we will, with the stage fright bug,  Vodafone need to do something, if not hopefully someone will have worked their magic and made a custom ROM for us.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I wouldn't count on it, I talked to them on live chat yesterday, no news of any updated and were more interested in trying to sell me another one.


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 14, 2015)

slugger09 said:


> I wouldn't count on it, I talked to them on live chat yesterday, no news of any updated and were more interested in trying to sell me another one.

Click to collapse



They won't comment on any updates even for main brand phones, but I'm happy either way tbh, it only has to last a year then I can upgrade to another nexus or something.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 14, 2015)

Shachox said:


> Great, I think I might go for this then
> 
> Quick question off topic (just quick one! [emoji14]) if we do get a custom ROM for this would you still be able to run banking apps on it? Or not because you will have to root it?
> 
> Regards

Click to collapse



There are ways to trick the banking apps with xposed, that's the only thing i can think about mate

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LukyPicture (Aug 14, 2015)

It calls rootcloak 

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## VinceCZ (Aug 14, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> A nexus is a nexus. But, the ultra 6 has a 3000 mAh battery, 13mpix camera, fHD display with 441ppi, it's light for it's size, supports SD card with 128gb, it is not a beauty compared to some other smartphones, still not ugly.
> For the price you can get it you won't find any other with these specs i guess.
> Bought it a two weeks ago, like it a lot, great deal.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Exactly, my Nexus 4 has got crappy battery life and camera problems. Also refusing to receive calls sometimes. The power button seems to react only on hard pushes these days.


----------



## Roboffabike (Aug 16, 2015)

Have bought u6 now, very impressed. Most annoying thing is that my WiFi passwords did not sync, did anyone else get this?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 16, 2015)

Same here but that's a minor issue.
Good luck with your Ultra6, i am happy to see more people are getting this phone

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Roboffabike (Aug 16, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Same here but that's a minor issue.
> Good luck with your Ultra6, i am happy to see more people are getting this phone
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Agreed. None of my apps restored either but easily unrectified.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 16, 2015)

Probably a good thing as quite a few who chose the restore function found the notification light wouldn't work.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 16, 2015)

My new setup. What do you guys think? Nova launcher prime and Elun icon pack

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 16, 2015)

Im using nova launcher + moonshine icon pack but cant post links, cause i only have 5 posts (counting with this one) moonshine ícon pack is also nice [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 16, 2015)

I have used moonshine before, but when i saw this one just decided to spend a couple € on it 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for the Moonshine heads up it looks great! Currently using elun too. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## negentropy (Aug 17, 2015)

Oops, bricked it.

Rooted with Kingroot, then thought i'd try another rooter instead so unrooted it, uninstalled the Kingroot Purify app, and rebooted...

After about 30 mins the Vodafone splashscreen came up, then it went to the twirly circle icon, and 5 hours later it's still there....

Can't power off, power button not responding..

Gonna leave it overnight and wait for the battery to drain, since the screen's stuck on, just showing that circlular 'progress' indicator.  Hopefully by morning it'll have powered down, and i'll be able to switch it back on using mains and initiate the factory restore function.

With any luck that'll fix it, but kinda sucks right now not being able to simply pop the battery out...

(and a heads-up here for anyone thnking about using Kingroot)


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 17, 2015)

Press vol - and power for few minutes.

Bought elun ícon pack too, very nice [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## negentropy (Aug 17, 2015)

Ahh - for a few minutes!

That did it!  Thanks so much!   I'd tried holding the buttons for about 30 seconds but thought that should be long enough and gave up...

But you're right, hold them in a bit longer and it resets.  I'm now back in, didn't need to factory restore, everything's sorted!

Thanks again..


----------



## Nagasaky2x (Aug 17, 2015)

Is the internal memory partitioned?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## negentropy (Aug 18, 2015)

Nagasaky2x said:


> Is the internal memory partitioned?

Click to collapse



Sorry were you asking me?  If so, no i don't think so - i certainly haven't partitioned it anyway.

The problem, it turns out, is still there, but intermittent - sometimes it boots, other times it gets stuck on that progress indicator.  I'm just playing around with it now trying to see what's what - unrooted again, running Malwarebytes which detects a Kingroot component as malicious...  still only halfway through the scan so i'll let it finish, see if the problem still occurs and update here as appropriate.


----------



## Nagasaky2x (Aug 18, 2015)

Whoops, I suppose my question was in the middle of something. I was just asking if the memory was partitioned as I'm acquiring this phone soon, and I can't find anyone talking about how the internal memory is partitioned.


----------



## negentropy (Aug 18, 2015)

Oops sorry, i honestly wouldn't know.  Seems contiguous to me but i'm a complete Android virgin here...


----------



## negentropy (Aug 19, 2015)

OK after running Malwarebytes and Avast! (i think the Kingroot detection was probably a false positive) i still have the intermittent boot problem, so can only assume Kingroot has left some permanent modification that's causing the issue.

Not gonna bother with a factory reset unless future updates from Vodafone fail... hopefully the 5.1 patch will iron out the problem whenever they finally release it.  But something to be aware of if you're considering using Kingroot - FWIW the app does say this phone isn't explicitly supported; it uses a general exploit instead..


The only other problem i have is constant interuptions from the Voice Search app whenever i'm listening to music.  It's been doing this since i bought it.  I have the phone amped up to a car hifi, and whenever i turn the volume up Voice Search randomly activates - it turns the music volume down to zero, plays its 'bing bong' noise and says "Sorry i didn't catch that?".   I then have to pull over to exit Voice Search, put the music back on and turn the volume back up.  10 minutes later it'll do it again.  Utterly infuriating!

Things i've tried:

  - soldered up a 4-pole headphone plug, leaving the mic terminal disconnected, but the phone just listens through the built-in mic instead

 - disabled the "OK Google!" setting in Google Settings

 - disabled every related function i could find, and blocked all notifications for all available apps

 - used Nova Launcher to remove the Search Bar from the Homescreen

None of this has helped at all.  There's no option to uninstall or disable Voice Search (or Google Now, the app i suspect it's launching from) so i'm out of ideas...

How can i disable Voice Search or prevent it from launching?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 19, 2015)

negentropy said:


> OK after running Malwarebytes and Avast! (i think the Kingroot detection was probably a false positive) i still have the intermittent boot problem, so can only assume Kingroot has left some permanent modification that's causing the issue.
> 
> Not gonna bother with a factory reset unless future updates from Vodafone fail... hopefully the 5.1 patch will iron out the problem whenever they finally release it.  But something to be aware of if you're considering using Kingroot - FWIW the app does say this phone isn't explicitly supported; it uses a general exploit instead..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For root, just install a fresh stock ROM then Run MobileGO by Wondershare. He installs SuperSU and works 100%.
Don't use malware or avast on phone.. Just be careful and you don't get virus.


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 19, 2015)

Neither Rootking or Mobilego works on my SU6 for one reason or another. Fews others have the same issue. Closest I've got is Mobile go saying successful, installing supersu but supersu unable to update binaries. Tried complete stock, stock plus OTA update each time a fresh install. As I mentioned on Modaco I've given up with it now. 

Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## zpmarcos (Aug 19, 2015)

ohyesman said:


> Neither Rootking or Mobilego works on my SU6 for one reason or another. Fews others have the same issue. Closest I've got is Mobile go saying successful, installing supersu but supersu unable to update binaries. Tried complete stock, stock plus OTA update each time a fresh install. As I mentioned on Modaco I've given up with it now.
> 
> Sent from my XT1068 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Same problem. Can't root through kingroot neither Mobilego!


----------



## Grantius (Aug 19, 2015)

Have you tried Kingoroot. Different software.


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 19, 2015)

Grantius said:


> Have you tried Kingoroot. Different software.

Click to collapse



Yer tried that too and still no luck. These one click options are all pretty much the same anyway automatically trying several different rooting methods.


----------



## pmoniz (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi everybody, Im new here!

I've read this topic all the way from the beggining. I just came to say that Vodafone Tech Portugal contacted me and they referred that they do not have plans to release a 5.1 to Smart Ultra 6. They say it's not impossible, but they do not have plans to release it.

Sad news


----------



## RevengeFNF (Aug 19, 2015)

I think Vodafone never made major versions updates to their smartphones. So i think its expected. 

But this one, have everything to be the most successful Vodafone phone, so we might see updates from the community. 

We have root, custom recovery, source kernel and source rom. So it's just a question of time if someone is interested.


----------



## pmoniz (Aug 19, 2015)

btw, I'm a little sad after reading all the problems you have mentioned along the thread... I am going to buy SU6 (currently out of stock), but have issues like those, it's a major concern


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 19, 2015)

pmoniz said:


> btw, I'm a little sad after reading all the problems you have mentioned along the thread... I am going to buy SU6 (currently out of stock), but have issues like those, it's a major concern

Click to collapse



Not phone issues, it's Lollipop issues. 5.0.2 sucks, so many problems..


----------



## pmoniz (Aug 19, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Not phone issues, it's Lollipop issues. 5.0.2 sucks, so many problems..

Click to collapse




Good point of view.... Still we don't know if there will be any unofficial ROM out there. However, the phone was released just a month ago right? So, maybe that is too soon to demand anything and what we need to do is wait


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 19, 2015)

pmoniz said:


> Good point of view.... Still we don't know if there will be any unofficial ROM out there. However, the phone was released just a month ago right? So, maybe that is too soon to demand anything and what we need to do is wait

Click to collapse



I hope we get custom rom like 5.1 or maybe (who knows) 6.. 5.0.2 is horrible.. And makes this awesome phone a bit slower.. But is faster anyway, super fluid, no lags, breaks, nothing. But maybe could be better with 5.1 or 6.


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 19, 2015)

I've managed to help a Modaco member who couldn't root at all to actually root his device now! I've posted how we went about it over at modaco. Hopefully it can help someone else. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 19, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> I've managed to help a Modaco member who couldn't root at all to actually root his device now! I've posted how we went about it over at modaco. Hopefully it can help someone else.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cool. I'll go and have a check, not been on the forum today. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## amh10 (Aug 20, 2015)

I jut picked up my SU6 from Vodafone yesterday. Unlocked via ebay (code took <2hrs) and rooted by MobileGo. Managed to remove most of the VF software. Slotted in the 64GB card and put on the glass screen protector.
Now, just sorting out the apps. Agree with the comments about 5.0.2. My only question is if there is a custom ROM for the ZTE Blade s6 - why can't we use that?


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 20, 2015)

amh10 said:


> My only question is if there is a custom ROM for the ZTE Blade s6 - why can't we use that?

Click to collapse



Where is this custom rom for the blade s6 please?


----------



## BigD18t (Aug 20, 2015)

There isn't yet.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 20, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> There isn't yet.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thats what I thought.  I was hoping for a breakthrough somewhere as my efforts have come to a standstill.  I can't get my build to boot, kernel issues and they are outside my skillset.  I'm doing kernel things blindly at the moment but other than getting custom recovery working Ive got nowhere lol


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't be too disheartened mate there seems to be something missing or something changed thats causing issues with getting cm12 to boot. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drharish3601 (Aug 20, 2015)

Can't get mine to root. Tried both kingroot and mobilego. No luck so far. Any alternatives? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 20, 2015)

Hey guys, apart from all US being sad for the fact that we won't have 5.1.1, have to say this is in fact a great phone. On my holiday it's my GPS, my camera/camcorder, my music player, i usually read a lot of email and news, facebook to post some pics and at least half an hour of phone calls and about 100 text messages , the battery is great, lasts a whole day of heavy usage.
Have a good one 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 20, 2015)

drharish3601 said:


> Can't get mine to root. Tried both kingroot and mobilego. No luck so far. Any alternatives?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I haven't tried it yet, but try framaroot

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Aug 20, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Hey guys, apart from all US being sad for the fact that we won't have 5.1.1, have to say this is in fact a great phone. On my holiday it's my GPS, my camera/camcorder, my music player, i usually read a lot of email and news, facebook to post some pics and at least half an hour of phone calls and about 100 text messages , the battery is great, lasts a whole day of heavy usage.
> Have a good one
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Everyone seems to be resigned to the fact that we won't get 5.1, but I cant find any evidence stating we won't.
Vodafone put some effort into this device so maybe they will update us to 5.1. I mean what's the point in selling a device to compete with the big companies when you undo your hard work by ignoring it when its update time.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 20, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> Everyone seems to be resigned to the fact that we won't get 5.1, but I cant find any evidence stating we won't.
> Vodafone put some effort into this device so maybe they will update us to 5.1. I mean what's the point in selling a device to compete with the big companies when you undo your hard work by ignoring it when its update time.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Exactly, this is an awesome device. I had a lot of phones, iPhones, samsungs, top notch phones, then i decided not to spend so much money and bought this, i am not gonna lie, for this price it is efin great, the problem is if we won't get updates people will stop buying it, and the community won't grow more than this... It means no custom ROMs, no development at all...[emoji17] 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 20, 2015)

We will just buy the Smart Ultra 7 lol

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 20, 2015)

ohyesman said:


> We will just buy the Smart Ultra 7 lol
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Haha what a joker, nice one [emoji12] 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## pmoniz (Aug 21, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> Everyone seems to be resigned to the fact that we won't get 5.1, but I cant find any evidence stating we won't.
> Vodafone put some effort into this device so maybe they will update us to 5.1. I mean what's the point in selling a device to compete with the big companies when you undo your hard work by ignoring it when its update time.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



like I said some comments before, Vodafone Portugal contacted me and told me directly that they do not have plans to release the 5.1 on SU6...


----------



## corsav6 (Aug 21, 2015)

pmoniz said:


> like I said some comments before, Vodafone Portugal contacted me and told me directly that they do not have plans to release the 5.1 on SU6...

Click to collapse



Yes I seen your post and I'm not ignoring it, but considering Vodafone told me I purchased a smart prime when I picked up my ultra in store and that it runs ICS means I wouldn't put too much faith in Vodafone advice.
Also its a well known fact that Vodafone will not comment on handset updates, so I very surprised you were contacted by a tech, maybe Vodafone Portugal are friendlier that Vodafone UK and Ireland.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 21, 2015)

I doubt that Vodafone talks about updates.. I did a topic on Vodafone Portugal Forum asking for the OTA, because they stopped a few days ago.. Is back again, finally.. And no answer by them.. They just don't talk about it, they don't have sures. But i hope we may have Custom ROM's, would be awesome. This phone without the 5.0.2 would be super more faster.


----------



## pmoniz (Aug 21, 2015)

I wouldn't rely on Vodafone's forum. And just don't think it is so "professional" and individual. In my case, I contacted Vodafone Portugal by e-mail, they replied saying that my question was transferred to the tech team internally. Then, the day after, they contacted me by phone (yesterday). It was very kind of them to contact me directly 
But yes, maybe they just won't talk about it, but I don't know why they shouldn't, at least saying they have that on plans, but not even that. It's sad, the 5.1 is out for quite a long.
Well, but like I said too, this device it's on the market for so little time, we can have faith


----------



## RevengeFNF (Aug 21, 2015)

Guys, Vodafone never made major updates. Why would they start now?


----------



## pmoniz (Aug 21, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> Guys, Vodafone never made major updates. Why would they start now?

Click to collapse



because SU6 is being a sucess with no comparison to their last models


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 21, 2015)

Well, let's wait.. CM12 would be super awesome too, let's see.. Have faith xD


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 21, 2015)

First of all Vodafone Portugal is rubbish when it's about updates and all of that stuff. I've had Vodafone UK before and they do not comment about updates, but they do update their devices.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MAROCANU (Aug 22, 2015)

Link please?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 22, 2015)

Link of what?


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice  

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## deaglecat (Aug 23, 2015)

Do voda even engineer the ROMs ?   I thought the stock (with voda apps) was on the zte site.   Maybe zte make the ROMs and any upgrades depend on what voda has paid them to do .... Probably not much


----------



## pmoniz (Aug 23, 2015)

deaglecat said:


> Do voda even engineer the ROMs ?   I thought the stock (with voda apps) was on the zte site.   Maybe zte make the ROMs and any upgrades depend on what voda has paid them to do .... Probably not much

Click to collapse



sure its ZTE to make the ROMs, not Vodafone. Vodafone it's a "re-sale" and phone operator, not a phone manufacturer. I really don't think they have the needs to pay ZTE to do upgrades, since what they want is to sale, so they don't have any interest in paying for upgrades...


----------



## negentropy (Aug 23, 2015)

Minor update - worked out how to stop Voice Search from randomly launching when listening to music.

You have to disable Voice Search (or uninstall it).  However they've cunningly renamed it "Google App", which is very ambiguous and seems to imply that it's some kind of kernel - an impression further supported by all the permissions it has, and all the other apps it integrates with.  Indeed, disable or uninstall it and the Homescreen no longer works (you can however navigate to the settings menu from the drop-down menu to re-enable it).

However it's nothing of the sort - it's just a new name for Voice Search, and the reason disabling it breaks the Homescreen is because of the un-removable Google Search widget on the Homescreen.

So what you have to do is use another Launcher - i'm using Nova - then remove the Search Bar from the Homescreen, then disable the "Google App".  Et voila, Voice Search is gone, no more interruptions or massive battery drain!  Chrome, Maps and everything else still works fine without it.

At last i can use my S6U the way i intended...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 23, 2015)

negentropy said:


> Minor update - worked out how to stop Voice Search from randomly launching when listening to music.
> 
> You have to disable Voice Search (or uninstall it).  However they've cunningly renamed it "Google App", which is very ambiguous and seems to imply that it's some kind of kernel - an impression further supported by all the permissions it has, and all the other apps it integrates with.  Indeed, disable or uninstall it and the Homescreen no longer works (you can however navigate to the settings menu from the drop-down menu to re-enable it).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Battery drain and interruptions? Nothing on mine, im using Google Now Launcher. Nova eats 40-100 MB ram and drains more battery than Google Now Launcher. I don't care about that Google Search Bar..
Never had any interruptions by voice search when listening to music.
Not general problem, maybe just on yours phone.


----------



## negentropy (Aug 25, 2015)

It's a general Lollipop problem rather than something specific to the S6U - try amping it up to loudspeakers and turn the volume up.  After a while Voice Search will start randomly interrupting the music.  Others report problems with 3rd party headphones too.  Seems like your mileage may vary..


----------



## andrepd (Aug 25, 2015)

I'll be honest, all I wanted was a kitkat ROM. I hate lollipop and much less the buggy mess that is 5.0.2. All I wanted was my stable, fast, customizable 4.4.4 ^.^


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Aug 26, 2015)

*maybe something better*

The locked boot loader preventing custom ROM upgrades (especially when Companies like Cyanogen are able to provide patches for the latest android vulnerabilities) has made me express an interest in the following :-

http://wileyfox.com/storm/

Similar or better hardware and software specs apart from the battery.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 26, 2015)

Snapdrago1 said:


> The locked boot loader preventing custom ROM upgrades (especially when Companies like Cyanogen are able to provide patches for the latest android vulnerabilities) has made me express an interest in the following :-
> 
> http://wileyfox.com/storm/
> 
> Similar or better hardware and software specs apart from the battery.

Click to collapse



That's a beast

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 26, 2015)

Snapdrago1 said:


> The locked boot loader preventing custom ROM upgrades (especially when Companies like Cyanogen are able to provide patches for the latest android vulnerabilities) has made me express an interest in the following :-
> 
> http://wileyfox.com/storm/
> 
> Similar or better hardware and software specs apart from the battery.

Click to collapse



Yeah, really good. But.. Su6 ultra price its 200€, with points 140 or 100€, that phone its more expensive, 277€.. I've bought my ultra for 100€, good enough for me and i have faith, hope and time to wait for the bootloader and ROMs [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bulanula (Aug 26, 2015)

So let me get this right, SU6 bootloader is not unlockable for now ? Do you guys have root at least, or maybe not because 5.0 is hard to exploit ? 

Is ZTE Blade 6 plus bootloader unlockable ?

I would love to buy this phone but if bootloader cannot be unlocked then I won't buy. 

Made same mistake with an Xperia P with carrier locked bootloader which is stuck on 4.1.2 

Anything which compares ( like that Wileyfox device ) and has same price / performance ratio ? I don't need 1080p screen, it's a total waste for my bad eyes.


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 26, 2015)

bulanula said:


> So let me get this right, SU6 bootloader is not unlockable for now ? Do you guys have root at least, or maybe not because 5.0 is hard to exploit ?
> 
> Is ZTE Blade 6 plus bootloader unlockable ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes we got root and custom recovery 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## andrepd (Aug 27, 2015)

ohyesman said:


> Yes we got root and custom recovery
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



And what else is needed for custom ROMs to be built for the device? 

Btw what's the root method? Do I have to use malware like kingroot?


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 27, 2015)

There are a few options/methods atm. Go to MoDaCo to have a look - there is a  whole forum there 

http://www.modaco.com/forums/forum/796-vodafone-smart-ultra-6/

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## smokerman (Aug 27, 2015)

andrepd said:


> And what else is needed for custom ROMs to be built for the device?
> 
> Btw what's the root method? Do I have to use malware like kingroot?

Click to collapse



for custom rom we need bootloader unlocked..for now no method to do that..

to root its easy, you can use kingroot, easy here on video, skip to minute 6:20:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djU52JHSTrE

how to install TWRP easy tutorial;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlQRbwsfBiI


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 27, 2015)

Don't use Kingroot, such a malware.. Use MobileGo, it installs SuperSU and you just need to update binaries.
And you don't need TWRP for now, it just lags the phone. Just install TWRP when custom roms come.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 27, 2015)

Has anyone tried framaroot?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Grantius (Aug 27, 2015)

If bootloader is locked, how the heck does custom recovery work?


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 27, 2015)

Grantius said:


> If bootloader is locked, how the heck does custom recovery work?

Click to collapse



The same way it would if bootloader was unlocked as far as I know. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 27, 2015)

Custom recovery works in full. Even with bootloader unlocked. And I don't think we need bootloader unlocked for custom roms. I've flashed a modified boot image and rom booted just fine and we have modified system lots. So custom roms are possible now.  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## negentropy (Aug 28, 2015)

New update released this morning, however mine failed - unexpected contents in debuggerd...  i'm guessing because i previously rooted with Kingroot - someone suggested earlier in the thread that this may be due to Kingroot binaries left in the system.

Don't wanna risk using the stock ZTE rom since others have had mixed results, so what are my options?  Could i re-root with Super SU then manually remove Kingroot binaries, then unroot and apply the update?  I only rooted to grant sixaxis controller app Bluetooth access, wish i hadn't bothered now..


ETA: Reading around, it seems all i may need to do is replace the Debuggerd file with the original version:

http://vanzweden.org/index.php/blogarticles/categories/tech-tips/26-androiddebuggerdchanged

...if so, where would i find a copy of this file?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 28, 2015)

Why not just backup then flash stock rom. Seems the update just patches the stage fright vulnerability. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 28, 2015)

Mixed results? Only the ones that dont know how to work with Android.. Its easy to flash stock rom then restore with google backup. Thats what i did.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 28, 2015)

Are you guys on Vodafone UK?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Shachox (Aug 28, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Are you guys on Vodafone UK?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes mine was initially Vodafone UK, I unlocked mine to EE. I got the update too.


----------



## corsav6 (Aug 28, 2015)

Shachox said:


> Yes mine was initially Vodafone UK, I unlocked mine to EE. I got the update too.

Click to collapse



On Vodafone Ireland and unlocked but no update yet.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 28, 2015)

Vodafone Portugal, as i sair before they are rubbish, but let's wait and see, no update for now

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 28, 2015)

UK always first. Portugal should have the update in few days, like the other.
Not their fault i think, ZTE sends the update to Vodafone and Vodafone needs to test it, then Vodafone sends the update to our phones.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## iainmann (Aug 28, 2015)

The new update seems to be mainly security fixes...although Tap and Pay is now in Settings. I don't think it was there before. Seems inactive at the moment. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 28, 2015)

iainmann said:


> The new update seems to be mainly security fixes...although Tap and Pay is now in Settings. I don't think it was there before. Seems inactive at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It was, but only with NFC activated.


----------



## iainmann (Aug 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> It was, but only with NFC activated.

Click to collapse



Ah...got it. Thanks. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ilaaa1390 (Aug 28, 2015)

*HELP: keeps restarting and turning off*

Hi everyone, 
I'm new here, I just got this phone the day before yesterday from a vodafone shop in the UK, with the idea of unblocking it as it seemed like a really good phone with great specs for the price, and I've been using it without a sim atm but pretty much from straight away as I was setting it up it kept crashing and restarting or turning itself off randomly. When turned back on again it often takes another 2-3 restarts to work properly for a while and half of the first row of pixels at the top left of the screen keep flickering white . Also when I leave it alone and come back to it, it's always off even if it's charged. I'm a bit annoyed as it's fresh from the box, I've tried factory reset from the settings menu as well as turning it on in recovery and resting from there, but nothing's changed. Does anyone know what the problem could be? Is it fixable or just faulty and should take it back?( I won't get a chance till next weekend and I kinda need a phone for Monday since I lost my last one). I'm no developer, I've only ever rooted another phone once before, I'm just a noob who can follow instructions ^^; so any help / advice would be great. Thanks so much :*


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 28, 2015)

That happened to me one time, after rebooted to recovery.. Have you installed any recovery? If no, it might be a phone issue.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## iainmann (Aug 28, 2015)

Yup...sounds like a faulty phone. You should be able to swap it for a new one at a Vodafone store. You have 14 days to return/swap...after that it would be sent off for repair. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Ilaaa1390 (Aug 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> That happened to me one time, after rebooted to recovery.. Have you installed any recovery? If no, it might be a phone issue.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



 No I haven't installed anything on it ,  it's now back to factory settings but the problem persists. So it's not something rooting and maybe flashing another firmware can help?

---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------




iainmann said:


> Yup...sounds like a faulty phone. You should be able to swap it for a new one at a Vodafone store. You have 14 days to return/swap...after that it would be sent off for repair.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



*sigh* just my luck, I'll try and take it back asap. thanks for the super fast replies,  I'll keep you updated


----------



## MAROCANU (Aug 28, 2015)

I encountered this issue after put the sim card inside. The phone restarted randomly several times. In that moment I was on Romanian stock. Now I'm on UK stock, and the issue is  gone  . I am rooted and have twrp.


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 29, 2015)

Deffo sounds like hardware issue so get swap for a new one asap

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iainmann (Aug 29, 2015)

Ilaaa1390 said:


> No I haven't installed anything on it ,  it's now back to factory settings but the problem persists. So it's not something rooting and maybe flashing another firmware can help?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I took back my first Ultra 6 to a Vodafone store within 14 days. The phone started vibrating and wouldn't stop...even when it was powered down! They swapped it without question. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Aug 29, 2015)

Any news on cm12?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ilaaa1390 (Aug 29, 2015)

iainmann said:


> I took back my first Ultra 6 to a Vodafone store within 14 days. The phone started vibrating and wouldn't stop...even when it was powered down! They swapped it without question.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Managed to go back today and got given a new one no problem  just waiting in the block code now ^^ thanks!


----------



## negentropy (Aug 29, 2015)

OK i re-flashed the stock ROM from ZTE's site, everything went smoothly, the phone then updated to the latest version (MR01d) without any problem.

I also tried modifying the ROM by replacing the boot animation with one i made, but the phone rejected it.  Are the ROMs hash checked, file size checked or what?  No biggie.  I look forward to a decent custom ROM from someone who knows what they're doing..

Also one other question - can anyone confirm a means of rooting and unrooting that won't prevent future updates from working?  I'm guessing that on this occassion the debuggerd file was modified by Kingroot - but it might've been the SixAxis app instead (i rooted to grant it Bluetooth access).   Backing up the debuggerd file and repushing it thru ADB seems a lot of hassle just to occassionally use a Playstation controller...


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## ephumuris (Aug 29, 2015)

Changing boot animation works just fine. If you did it with a file explorer make sure you set correct permissions when you do it. Can't comment on future updates. Surely it would be enough to root with mobilego and then unroot using the option in SuperSU?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 30, 2015)

negentropy said:


> I also tried modifying the ROM by replacing the boot animation with one i made, but the phone rejected it.  Are the ROMs hash checked, file size checked or what?  No biggie.  I look forward to a decent custom ROM from someone who knows what they're doing..

Click to collapse



There is no hash checking but there seems to be more work than usual to bring cm12.1 up on this device.  so far I've only got as far as cm recovery and a custom kernel to boot, cm12 itself flat out refuses to boot and with no logs it's kind of hard to debug so I'm losing interest.


----------



## RevengeFNF (Aug 30, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> There is no hash checking but there seems to be more work than usual to bring cm12.1 up on this device.  so far I've only got as far as cm recovery and a custom kernel to boot, cm12 itself flat out refuses to boot and with no logs it's kind of hard to debug so I'm losing interest.

Click to collapse



And if you try with another 5.1 Rom? Like Omni or something else.


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 30, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> And if you try with another 5.1 Rom? Like Omni or something else.

Click to collapse



aosp kernel compiles and runs ok, so maybe someone can build aosp 5.1.1.. I suspect the work for omni will be as much as cm12 so I'm going to give it a miss.


----------



## negentropy (Aug 30, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Changing boot animation works just fine. If you did it with a file explorer make sure you set correct permissions when you do it. Can't comment on future updates. Surely it would be enough to root with mobilego and then unroot using the option in SuperSU?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ah didn't check permissions., just zipped it up in Winrar w/ normal comression, named it bootanimation.zip and replaced the stock one.    Might try again at some point.

And i'll have a look at mobilego, cheers..


----------



## LiNe1771 (Aug 30, 2015)

Well. The first time i used it didnt changed permissions too and it worked..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## amh10 (Aug 31, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> aosp kernel compiles and runs ok, so maybe someone can build aosp 5.1.1.. I suspect the work for omni will be as much as cm12 so I'm going to give it a miss.

Click to collapse



And so that isn't this then? http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2/development/rom-aosp-t3187204


----------



## lonespeaker (Aug 31, 2015)

amh10 said:


> And so that isn't this then? http://forum.xda-developers.com/zenfone2/development/rom-aosp-t3187204

Click to collapse



nope, thats a completely different phone, chipset everything.


----------



## bulanula (Sep 1, 2015)

If we manage to get CM12.1 running fluidly on this device, it will become new budget champion because it has incredible price / performance !

Is the bootloader which cannot be unlocked so far a problem - does it check signatures ?


----------



## ephumuris (Sep 1, 2015)

It doesn't I have flashed a modified kernel with the signature part removed created by KonstaT over at modaco. It boots just fine. Full builds of cm12 by him and lonespeaker both end up the same not booting at all though.

KonstaT has tried lots of stuff but doesn't have the device to test or debug anything. I have had to test everything he has built. Unfortunately he's hit a dead end. He's done a lot of work for other zte  devices so I fear if he can't do it then our chances are slim.  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAROCANU (Sep 1, 2015)

Probably cm12.1  don,t have  drivers fpr zte or are incompatible.  We must wait.


----------



## ephumuris (Sep 1, 2015)

Wait for who though? We need a relatively high profile dev to pick up this device and put some work into it. Even Paul at modaco offering a free SU6 to whoever brings a working cm12 first hasn't seemed to be enough motivation. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## benbb (Sep 1, 2015)

Just bought this phone. Seems pretty great but trying to root the damn thing is a pain.

Tried the Wondershare MobileGo, KingRoot and Framaroot and none work. Kingroot manages to root the device but the root doesn't seem proper (like AdAway doesn't work, SuperSu won't install binaries properly) and the 'root' vanishes after a reboot.

Anyone know where to look next?


----------



## Oldesmithy (Sep 1, 2015)

Got the Drivers OK but nobody at Vodafone knew how to activate communication with the PC. So grateful for the 'three dots' info above - shame that isn't incorporated in the Ultra 6 user guide. Again, many thanks for resolving.


----------



## ephumuris (Sep 1, 2015)

It really should have MTP enabled by default. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 2, 2015)

Well I've managed to get a little further and I mean a "little" ...

Whereas before I couldn't even get a CM rom to begin to boot, my build now starts to boot.

The 'Powered by Android' logo disappears, I get a blank screen for about 4 or 5 seconds and then the phone reboots back into recovery lol

it's progress I guess 

I just need to get the damn thing to output logs to make it easier.


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 2, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Well I've managed to get a little further and I mean a "little" ...
> 
> Whereas before I couldn't even get a CM rom to begin to boot, my build now starts to boot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It could be a simple fix, but without a log output its going to be extremely difficult to pin down exactly what process is preventing the ROM from booting.
Your making progress which is great for the community and hopefully when others see your efforts they might chip in and help. Unfortunately this is beyond my skill level but I will chip in to the kitty on modacco for Paul's generous offer of a free device for whoever gets CM running.
Thanks for giving your time and skills to this.


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## hmrac (Sep 2, 2015)

Hello, anyone install xposed and gravitybox? 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 2, 2015)

hmrac said:


> Hello, anyone install xposed and gravitybox?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Dont use xposed.. Lags the phone.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 2, 2015)

Hope our phone is not forgotten, i really like it, and cm 12 would be great. Hpefully the dev can sorte something out 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 3, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> It could be a simple fix, but without a log output its going to be extremely difficult to pin down exactly what process is preventing the ROM from booting.
> Your making progress which is great for the community and hopefully when others see your efforts they might chip in and help. Unfortunately this is beyond my skill level but I will chip in to the kitty on modacco for Paul's generous offer of a free device for whoever gets CM running.
> Thanks for giving your time and skills to this.

Click to collapse



yeah it really is trial and error.  I'm not going to document my progress anymore until I have got it booting just so bigmouth over at modaco has nothing to whinge at me about


----------



## VSUltra6 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi guys i cant get my ultra 6 rooted can you hlp?


----------



## Andrei221 (Sep 3, 2015)

@lonespeaker - Don't get mad at him for his question. We just need to focus on development and join forces.

Also, Do you have any idea why logcat doesn't work? What might cause it? Isn't it normal to work on any android phone?


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 3, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> @lonespeaker - Don't get mad at him for his question. We just need to focus on development and join forces.
> 
> Also, Do you have any idea why logcat doesn't work? What might cause it? Isn't it normal to work on any android phone?

Click to collapse



...


----------



## Andrei221 (Sep 3, 2015)

I see only "-"


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 3, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> I see only "-"

Click to collapse



yeah sorry about that, I deleted my initial reponse as I've had enough of bigmouth.

yeah I've a few ideas why, so I'll see what I can do, but hopefully bigmouth's cm12 release will be out soon enough and we can rejoice then


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 3, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> yeah sorry about that, I deleted my initial reponse as I've had enough of bigmouth.
> 
> yeah I've a few ideas why, so I'll see what I can do, but hopefully bigmouth's cm12 release will be out soon enough and we can rejoice then

Click to collapse



A guy on 1 of our Irish forums got conformation of 5.1 for this device.

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...-get-an-answer-from-vodafone/#comment-2263841

It was stated by an official Vodafone rep so let's see what happens.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 3, 2015)

I don't know but i don't believe on that website.. Shouldnt be an official Vodafone fórum? Never saw a Vodafone fórum on a board.ie link..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 3, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I don't know but i don't believe on that website.. Shouldnt be an official Vodafone fórum? Never saw a Vodafone fórum on a board.ie link..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its an official Vodafone rep, verified by the site admin, and its the biggest forum in Ireland, that's why many companies use it to communicate with their customers.

That's not to say that the rep is telling the truth, but I cannot see the logic in stating that we'll get the update and then not deliver, inviting hassle.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh, nice then. I didnt knew that.. Here on Portugal Vodafone has a official Vodafone Forum.. Thats why i've doubt.
But lets wait and see, fingerscross for 5.1 [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 4, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> Its an official Vodafone rep, verified by the site admin, and its the biggest forum in Ireland, that's why many companies use it to communicate with their customers.
> 
> That's not to say that the rep is telling the truth, but I cannot see the logic in stating that we'll get the update and then not deliver, inviting hassle.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Corsav6, any news on that 5.1 update on your side of the world?

BTW, is there any GEL case and Plastic/Tempered Glass  screen protection you guys recommend?


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 4, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> Corsav6, any news on that 5.1 update on your side of the world?
> 
> BTW, is there any GEL case and Plastic/Tempered Glass  screen protection you guys recommend?

Click to collapse



It was another member on boards.ie that asked the Vodafone rep, no update on there however. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 6, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> yeah I've a few ideas why, so I'll see what I can do

Click to collapse



Quoting myself, but I've now managed to get logcat working and cm starts to boot much further now but then kernel panics when it gets to surfacefinger so it's some progress but I will continue to the best of my ability.  

At least now I can see whats happening and hopefully be able fix it enough to boot completely.

edit:  here is the logcat for how far I have got now for anyone interested, although I think the issues are easily fixed

http://pastebin.com/BLzcni1a

The CM logo appears on boot and disappears when the setup wizard should appear but this is where it breaks.

I only post this to hopefully inspire others to help take up the cause so we can get cm12 on our device


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 6, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Quoting myself, but I've now managed to get logcat working and cm starts to boot much further now but then kernel panics when it gets to surfacefinger so it's some progress but I will continue to the best of my ability.
> 
> At least now I can see whats happening and hopefully be able fix it enough to boot completely.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Excellent progress, well done. I wish I was in a position to help but what your doing is far beyond my skill level.
Looks like your getting a free device from modaco 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ephumuris (Sep 6, 2015)

At least with Logcat we can see the start of the boot process. Let's hope you can fix any errors it's throwing out. You must be pouring a lot of time into this. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## corumuk (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi,

I'm thinking of buying one of these to network unlock and use with three payg. Can anyone confirm they have successfully unlocked (via ebay) the network lock and are using 4g on three?

Also, on the ebay webpage it states the unlock does not work on phones with an IMEI starting '99', so how can I be sure that if I buy one it is not one of these?

Thanks.


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Sep 6, 2015)

corumuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one of these to network unlock and use with three payg. Can anyone confirm they have successfully unlocked (via ebay) the network lock and are using 4g on three?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You'll have no problem getting it unlocked, I've yet to hear of anyone not being able to get their su6 unlocked.


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 6, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> At least with Logcat we can see the start of the boot process. Let's hope you can fix any errors it's throwing out. You must be pouring a lot of time into this.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I think a majority of the errors are where I'm missing libs or config files so I'm pretty confident I can sort those. 

Quite a a bit of time but not a lot of time, but sometimes why reinvent the wheel when another wheel (device) exists, but as it turned out, that wheel was square, but I've managed to find a way and it looks like progress at last 

edit: 

I've now got to where CM gets to 'Starting Android' dialog and then a big red outline appears around the screen before I get lots of distortion and a kaleidoscope effect .  I can't seem to figure out why at the moment, any ideas anyone? 

pastebin here, some libs (like the ril ones) are missing and thermelEngine is in overdrive so maybe thats the problem, would sure like some help 

https://paste.ee/p/fM2p8


----------



## Andrei221 (Sep 6, 2015)

Awesome work ! Too bad I don't have any programming skills


----------



## ilike123 (Sep 6, 2015)

Anyone else have the 1970 bug on their SU6, every time I restart mine the Date sets to March 1970 & the time six hours ahead of GMT, the phone is unlocked & I'm on 3 PAYG, I have tried the auto date settings & manual, I get the same result.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 6, 2015)

I think its your network problem.. On modaco there's few more people with that bug too.. And only the ones with 3 network and unlocked.. Im with Vodafone network and no bugs here.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 6, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I think its your network problem.. On modaco there's few more people with that bug too.. And only the ones with 3 network and unlocked.. Im with Vodafone network and no bugs here.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here no issues

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ilike123 (Sep 6, 2015)

I think if it was the network it wouldn't  be a problem when the Date & time are set manually, besides I have tried the same sim in a Samsung & a Moto G with no problems with Date & Time,


----------



## MAROCANU (Sep 6, 2015)

My only bug after root is: my phone don't shut down. But I do it with rashr.apk.  Otherwise, no other issues.


----------



## deaglecat (Sep 6, 2015)

corumuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking of buying one of these to network unlock and use with three payg. Can anyone confirm they have successfully unlocked (via ebay) the network lock and are using 4g on three?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That was exactly the setup that I had.    LTE on UK Three network.    No problems with ebay unlock.

I am no longer on three cos' they killed AYCE payg £15 deal.   Back on GG.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:40 PM ----------




ilike123 said:


> Anyone else have the 1970 bug on their SU6, every time I restart mine the Date sets to March 1970 & the time six hours ahead of GMT, the phone is unlocked & I'm on 3 PAYG, I have tried the auto date settings & manual, I get the same result.

Click to collapse



That'll be Unix Epoch time.   i.e 1st Jan 1970 UTC.    System clock is based on increments from that time zero.         So you have a zero system clock i.e. no time stored.


----------



## ephumuris (Sep 6, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I think a majority of the errors are where I'm missing libs or config files so I'm pretty confident I can sort those.
> 
> Quite a a bit of time but not a lot of time, but sometimes why reinvent the wheel when another wheel (device) exists, but as it turned out, that wheel was square, but I've managed to find a way and it looks like progress at last
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sounds thermald related to me but I don't know much! 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## porto1 (Sep 6, 2015)

I got this phone to give to my parents. 
Unlocked sim all fine, but I just realised that I cannot switch the language to Portuguese! The only options are English, German, Italian, French, Spanish. 

Now what? My parents want a localised device, can't use one in English.
Was buying this a mistake or is there anything I can do?


----------



## ephumuris (Sep 6, 2015)

Install Portuguese stock firmware?

http://www.ztedevice.com/support/3738868b-0ab2-42b1-89e5-8851f241bc85.html?type=software

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ynos49 (Sep 7, 2015)

I unlocked my smart ultra 6 on eBay £3.50  code sent straight away and it unlocked perfect.I am using my 3 sim in it and its 4 g

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 7, 2015)

So 5.1 is in testing at the moment, verified by Vodafone IRL.

http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/1#post96909335

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 7, 2015)

Just received an update

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Do you know what update it is yet?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 7, 2015)

That's an old one too.. Launched on UK 2 weeks (+/-) ago.

We only received it today on Portugal.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 7, 2015)

Security update, it patches stagefright

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 7, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Security update, it patches stagefrightView attachment 3465893
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's what I was expecting. Its an important update so no harm getting it. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 7, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> So 5.1 is in testing at the moment, verified by Vodafone IRL.
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/1#post96909335
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Great!! Any idea how long does this sort of testing usually take?


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 7, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> So 5.1 is in testing at the moment, verified by Vodafone IRL.
> 
> http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/1#post96909335
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



God I hope that's correct (no reason for it to not be but past experiences and all that) 

Phone runs really well on 5.02 considering (mind u anything would feel great compared to the Crappy Moto G issues) so would hope that this would be a super beast with 5.1 running...


----------



## paranoidandy (Sep 7, 2015)

I just spoke to a Vodafone friend and he confirmed it's legit. 5.1 out of testing is imminent. 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 7, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> Great!! Any idea how long does this sort of testing usually take?

Click to collapse



They said a week or 2, let's hope all goes well and we are rocking 5.1 before the end of the month.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 7, 2015)

Let's hope so

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 8, 2015)

paranoidandy said:


> I just spoke to a Vodafone friend and he confirmed it's legit. 5.1 out of testing is imminent.
> 
> Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse





corsav6 said:


> They said a week or 2, let's hope all goes well and we are rocking 5.1 before the end of the month.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm getting my SU6 this week. It would great if 5.1 came out before I got my phone eheh


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 8, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> I'm getting my SU6 this week. It would great if 5.1 came out before I got my phone eheh

Click to collapse



That's not fun at all, unless the phone is bought with 5.0.1 and you can update. If you buy it already with 5.1 you won't have the awesome experiente of making an oficial update xD

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 8, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> That's not fun at all, unless the phone is bought with 5.0.1 and you can update. If you buy it already with 5.1 you won't have the awesome experiente of making an oficial update xD
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ahah I've already ordered it and it's-a-comin'! So it's running 5.0.1 I guess..

I can't be rooted for OTA updates, right? Any recommendations? I read you've updated yours recently!


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 8, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> Ahah I've already ordered it and it's-a-comin'! So it's running 5.0.1 I guess..
> 
> I can't be rooted for OTA updates, right? Any recommendations? I read you've updated yours recently!

Click to collapse



Yeah i haven't rooted mine yet because of that and because in my opinion there is no point, no custom ROMs, no custom kernels. So for now i won't root it

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 8, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Yeah i haven't rooted mine yet because of that and because in my opinion there is no point, no custom ROMs, no custom kernels. So for now i won't root it
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same. Root for me is so useless for now.. I don't know why people cant live without root.. I live and my phone is awesome. No errors or problems in two months.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 8, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Same. Root for me is so useless for now.. I don't know why people cant live without root.. I live and my phone is awesome. No errors or problems in two months.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can change your boot animation, install a recovery and backup your current setup, you can remove any app.
Rooting a device is not just about custom ROMs, there is so much you can do once rooted.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 8, 2015)

I know that. Already have done that things alot of times but useless for me [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 9, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Yeah i haven't rooted mine yet because of that and because in my opinion there is no point, no custom ROMs, no custom kernels. So for now i won't root it
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse





LiNe1771 said:


> Same. Root for me is so useless for now.. I don't know why people cant live without root.. I live and my phone is awesome. No errors or problems in two months.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My old phone had a 1850mA battery.. so rooted greenify and another xposed module to kill wakelocks were necessary. It was running android 4.4.2; I don't know if the rogue apps' wakelock problem has been solved in 5.0..

Because of 4.4.2 I also a module that changed the status bar to a more lollipop-like behaviour, which I find less distracting than kitkat's (I know, I know, it's a detail); Had a mod called decrapifier I think, and 3T toolbox that were both great and of course: titanium backup 

To be honest I wasn't big on custom ROMs with that phone: I just wanted something stable that performed the tasks I needed.

Out of curiosity, have any of you tried taking notes in class or whatnot with the SU6 (5.5"!!) and an external keyboard? I'm considering getting a bluetooth keyboard for that effect instead of taking my laptop with me every time. Maybe a logitech k480 if I can find the bling for that.


----------



## suhail_kapoor (Sep 9, 2015)

*Light / Proximity Sensor*

Loving the phone, but super confused by the fact that screen does not turn off automatically when i make or receive phone calls and lift the phone to ear / face ?

If this expected behaviour on this device or is my device faulty ?

Thanks
=


----------



## Hoobba (Sep 9, 2015)

suhail_kapoor said:


> Loving the phone, but super confused by the fact that screen does not turn off automatically when i make or receive phone calls and lift the phone to ear / face ?
> 
> If this expected behaviour on this device or is my device faulty ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



mine turns the screen off when I put it next to my ear, maybe it's an option?


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iainmann (Sep 9, 2015)

Hoobba said:


> mine turns the screen off when I put it next to my ear, maybe it's an option?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Mine does it OK. Are you using a screen protector? That can cause it. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 9, 2015)

suhail_kapoor said:


> Loving the phone, but super confused by the fact that screen does not turn off automatically when i make or receive phone calls and lift the phone to ear / face ?
> 
> If this expected behaviour on this device or is my device faulty ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yer mine has done that a few times. A reboot resolved it for me but I did check the proximity sensor using this app. Showed the sensor worked ok and therefore a software glitch. 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtorres.phonetester

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## f1ux (Sep 9, 2015)

When the phone is on, holding 'volume up' and 'power' simultaneously makes a screenshot sound, but doesn't actually take a screen shot. Any ideas what it could be doing?

Screenshot = hold volume down and power.


----------



## suhail_kapoor (Sep 9, 2015)

found out that's only an issue with the hangout dialler and not the default phone dialer. Don't know why hangout dialler seems to not work with the proximity sensor.


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 9, 2015)

suhail_kapoor said:


> found out that's only an issue with the hangout dialler and not the default phone dialer. Don't know why hangout dialler seems to not work with the proximity sensor.

Click to collapse



No its not. I deleted hangouts day got the phone and it done it to me on default dialer. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 05:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 PM ----------




f1ux said:


> When the phone is on, holding 'volume up' and 'power' simultaneously makes a screenshot sound, but doesn't actually take a screen shot. Any ideas what it could be doing?
> 
> Screenshot = hold volume down and power.

Click to collapse



Replied on MoDaCo . Bug reports


----------



## Hoobba (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey guys I'm having an expensive problem, I have cellular data turned off but somehow the phone is still going on the internet via networks , how can I stop all network data?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hillium (Sep 10, 2015)

I will now definitely buy this . Really awesome. I was looking something like that.


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 10, 2015)

Well I'm still stuck, I've got as far as CM booting fully but the screen is mostly blank with the occasional flicker of graphics here and there where the setup wizard should be displayed.  I can adb shell etc and the phone doesn't crash anymore.

I only spend an hour or so on the days working on it so maybe I should dedicated more time lol My oneplus2 has been shipped finally (although stuck in china customs) so I might 'jump ship'....  I'm frustrated with this device, should be straightforward 
to at least bring up and then work on the issues like sensors etc, but I dunno...  with no one else working on it, might just cut my loses


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 10, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Well I'm still stuck, I've got as far as CM booting fully but the screen is mostly blank with the occasional flicker of graphics here and there where the setup wizard should be displayed.  I can adb shell etc and the phone doesn't crash anymore.
> 
> I only spend an hour or so on the days working on it so maybe I should dedicated more time lol My oneplus2 has been shipped finally (although stuck in china customs) so I might 'jump ship'....  I'm frustrated with this device, should be straightforward
> to at least bring up and then work on the issues like sensors etc, but I dunno...  with no one else working on it, might just cut my loses

Click to collapse



I wouldn't blame you to be honest, its a great device but lack of support and seemingly lack of dev interest spoils things.
At least your moving to a nice device in the one plus 2, plenty of activity on the net for it.
Will you be working on the su6 until your new device arrives?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 10, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> I wouldn't blame you to be honest, its a great device but lack of support and seemingly lack of dev interest spoils things.
> At least your moving to a nice device in the one plus 2, plenty of activity on the net for it.
> Will you be working on the su6 until your new device arrives?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Yeah I'll still try and get something to work.  kernels arent my strong point and this is where the issue is i think.  I'm looking at other 615 chipset phones for inspiration now.  we really need more interest, especially from the more experienced people but I don't think it will come for this phone sadly.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 12, 2015)

Just thought I'd leave this here (sorry for the image sizes) 
















It boots, camera, wifi, phone etc doesn't work but then it wouldn't because I haven't done any work on the sensors yet, but  it boots, so now the fun begins.

oh and I don't even use the phone anymore, got my oneplus two now but I'm determined to get the su6 running cm12 cos I don't like being defeated lol

please don't ask for eta or a build 'cos you won't get a reply sorry   I'm only posting because I want to show all is not lost.


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 12, 2015)

Nice one mate!!


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 12, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here (sorry for the image sizes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, we should all buy you a beer!

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## iainmann (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank you lonespeaker. Your work is much appreciated...especially as you're now onto another phone!


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 12, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Just thought I'd leave this here (sorry for the image sizes)
> 
> It boots, camera, wifi, phone etc doesn't work but then it wouldn't because I haven't done any work on the sensors yet, but  it boots, so now the fun begins.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well done, now over to collect your free su6 from Paul 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## NoblessArget (Sep 13, 2015)

Made this phone work for a friend yesterday. He kept saying the stock version is all buggy. Long live Cyanogen.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 13, 2015)

Not buggy...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 13, 2015)

Not buggy at all... The ocasional hiccup happens once in awhile.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## paranoidandy (Sep 13, 2015)

Sometimes I press power and the lock screen is completely blank, save for the background image. 

Sometimes I unlock to find one of the quick settings has been toggled (Hotspot on, flashlight on etc)

I cannot ever get a clean screenshot, i.e. without the volume changing and the slider appearing (I'd never had a problem on 4 other androids) 

Sometimes clicking on a notification seems to dismiss it to go to the app in question, but the app never comes up. 

And prob a few others things I can't think of. Nothing showstopping but it's definitely buggy. 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 13, 2015)

Never saw that bugs. Not buggy. Learn to use Android and to take an screenshot.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## paranoidandy (Sep 13, 2015)

Oh ok. Can you point me to some resources on how to push two buttons at the same time? It'll be a big help. Thanks. 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 13, 2015)

Sometimes volume bar appears.. Volume - and power key.

Flaslight on and etc.. Maybe apps issues or conflits .

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm not having any issues like that either. I would do a factory reset and see how it goes after myself.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Sep 13, 2015)

My phone's bugs:
- I have to enable MTP after a reboot, because it always goes back to default. 
- If I have icons of apps stored in the SD card in the homescreen, they disappear after a reboot. 
- The time and date bug (this one appeared after the last update, I think).

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 13, 2015)

Ana, factory reset solves that.
And icons.. Its normal. (Não aparecem porque o telemóvel está a ler o cartão de memória, quando lê, aparecem)

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, I know but I don't want to do a factory reset ? Maybe if we do get 5.1

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 13, 2015)

Or CM 12 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## RTR777 (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm looking for some help. I've installed G-Stomper Studio music production app but it does not function properly. Even at its least power hungry settings there are audio crackles and distortion.

I've been in touch with the app developer and we've tried a few fixes but nothings worked. He assures me that the su6 spec should easily handle the app. He also assures me that other app users are not having similar problems

Can any I the su6 users try G-Stomper Studio and let me know how they get on?


----------



## negentropy (Sep 13, 2015)

RTR777 said:


> I'm looking for some help. I've installed G-Stomper Studio music production app but it does not function properly. Even at its least power hungry settings there are audio crackles and distortion.
> 
> I've been in touch with the app developer and we've tried a few fixes but nothings worked. He assures me that the su6 spec should easily handle the app. He also assures me that other app users are not having similar problems
> 
> Can any I the su6 users try G-Stomper Studio and let me know how they get on?

Click to collapse



I haven't tried this software, however _have_ been using my S6U constantly for audio output, and have to say that the sound quality this phone currently outputs is lame.    Lots of distortion and aliasing, with a hissy, tinny mid-range bias that's hard to EQ out, and occassional strange reverb / delay effects.  With high quality media you can tune it to sound half-OK, but with lower quality sounds it just highlights all their issues; aliasing, compression, and any distortion; seriously, the pops and crackles on vinyl sources really pop out.  Vocals often sound particularly distorted, but you also hear it in pianos, percussion etc.

Of all the music players i tried, Poweramp seemed to best compensate the audio gremlins, but it still ain't great.

Dunno if it's hardware or software related but hopefully it's patched for 5.1...


----------



## RTR777 (Sep 13, 2015)

*G-Stomper App*



negentropy said:


> I haven't tried this software, however _have_ been using my S6U constantly for audio output, and have to say that the sound quality this phone currently outputs is lame.    Lots of distortion and aliasing, with a hissy, tinny mid-range bias that's hard to EQ out, and occassional strange reverb / delay effects.  With high quality media you can tune it to sound half-OK, but with lower quality sounds it just highlights all their issues; aliasing, compression, and any distortion; seriously, the pops and crackles on vinyl sources really pop out.  Vocals often sound particularly distorted, but you also hear it in pianos, percussion etc.
> 
> Of all the music players i tried, Poweramp seemed to best compensate the audio gremlins, but it still ain't great.
> 
> Dunno if it's hardware or software related but hopefully it's patched for 5.1...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input. I would interested to know if the app works on other SU6s so then I'll know if mine is faulty. Below is the link, it is the demo version, free to install. As a new user I can't post a link, but it is ava at google play, just search G-Stomper and select demo version. BTW, I am running Android 5.0.2.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## andy_from_ireland (Sep 13, 2015)

*Cannot get any call confirm apps to work*

I have got the vodafone smart and i usualy use a call confirm app from the play store, but I have tried them all and none of them seem to work on my phone - if I got to call out the phone calls regardless and then when I press hang up the call confirm window shows!! - anyone experiencing this or have any ideas?  thanks


----------



## weeandykidd (Sep 14, 2015)

lonespeaker got CM booting on Modaco

No regrets with this phone


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Sep 14, 2015)

weeandykidd said:


> lonespeaker got CM booting on Modaco
> 
> No regrets with this phone

Click to collapse



We know, he posted here first! Hopefully we don't have too long a wait. Its a pity more devs aren't into this phone. Great spec for the price.


----------



## andy_from_ireland (Sep 14, 2015)

*LCD Density in Build.prop*

hello can someone do me a favour and look inside their build.prop file on their smart ultra 6 and see if there is a line saying: ro.sf.lcd_density=480dpi  please because I cannot find it in my build.prop file and I want to change the dpi size on my phone and the dpi changer apps from play store are not doingt it. Thanks.


----------



## crow25k (Sep 14, 2015)

andy_from_ireland said:


> hello can someone do me a favour and look inside their build.prop file on their smart ultra 6 and see if there is a line saying: ro.sf.lcd_density=480dpi  please because I cannot find it in my build.prop file and I want to change the dpi size on my phone and the dpi changer apps from play store are not doingt it. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Mine don't have that line. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Sep 14, 2015)

andy_from_ireland said:


> hello can someone do me a favour and look inside their build.prop file on their smart ultra 6 and see if there is a line saying: ro.sf.lcd_density=480dpi  please because I cannot find it in my build.prop file and I want to change the dpi size on my phone and the dpi changer apps from play store are not doingt it. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Just add it at the end. Worked for me.


----------



## andy_from_ireland (Sep 14, 2015)

GadgetManIRL said:


> Just add it at the end. Worked for me.

Click to collapse



Tried adding at the end, but when i restart the phone and check the build.prop again the line is removed!


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 14, 2015)

Added the density line too but i can't see what it really does.. Rebooted and line its still here.. But what it does? Didn't notice nothing.


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Sep 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Added the density line too but i can't see what it really does.. Rebooted and line its still here.. But what it does? Didn't notice nothing.

Click to collapse



Change value to 400.


----------



## RTR777 (Sep 14, 2015)

*G-Stomper*

Hey guys - so this app is booting but I cannot get any decent quality audio out of it, the developer behind this app has been in contact and reckons the SU6 is unable to access all the cores, only one, here is his comment:

_For me it somehow sounds, that the JVM (java virtual machine) instance (each app has an own one) where G-Stomper runs, has only access to a single cpu core._

Has anyone got 5 mins to download G-Stomper Demo from Google Play to see if they have the same problem on their SU6?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 14, 2015)

GadgetManIRL said:


> Change value to 400.

Click to collapse



Oh, thank you!

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey SU6ers, I finally got mine!

After setting it up yesterday it started showing the same WIFI problems other forum members had: the wifi connection sucks. It drops all the time, even close to the router and makes the use of this device difficult.

Do you guys have any idea of what's causing this? Hardware problem?


----------



## RevengeFNF (Sep 15, 2015)

I have good connection to wifi, even 3 rooms away from the router.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 15, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> Hey SU6ers, I finally got mine!
> 
> After setting it up yesterday it started showing the same WIFI problems other forum members had: the wifi connection sucks. It drops all the time, even close to the router and makes the use of this device difficult.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea of what's causing this? Hardware problem?

Click to collapse



Never had wi-fi problems, you need to sort that  out. Do a factory reset or go to Vodafone and ask for a new device

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 15, 2015)

My WiFi sometimes decreases one bar on router room.. But no problem.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nogarder (Sep 15, 2015)

All spanish users have big issues with wi-fi .

In htcmania can talk about it.

It seem have a fix since now ^^

Actualización Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 a versión MR01d_2
Ya está disponible la actualización a la versión MR01d_2 para los Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 (995N). Esta actualización continua siendo Android 5.0.2 (Lollipop) y mejora el uso de redes WiFi, además de incorporar pequeñas correcciones y diversas actualizaciones de seguridad (Ej: Stagefright).


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 15, 2015)

nogarder said:


> All spanish users have big issues with wi-fi .
> 
> In htcmania can talk about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, this is a software-only problem? How come only Spanish-rom flashed devices have problems?

Also, if I flash that update, will it be compatible with my firmware version? I'm running pt_mr01d..


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 15, 2015)

I think that MR01d_2 from Spain its the mr01d from Portugal.. The update was for the stagefright too.


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 16, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I think that MR01d_2 from Spain its the mr01d from Portugal.. The update was for the stagefright too.

Click to collapse



Oh, okay..

My unit lost connection a couple of times yesterday evening (the only time of the day I've used it) and during the night it disconnected and failed to reconnect.. Is that normal?


----------



## nogarder (Sep 16, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> So, this is a software-only problem? How come only Spanish-rom flashed devices have problems?
> 
> Also, if I flash that update, will it be compatible with my firmware version? I'm running pt_mr01d..

Click to collapse



Yes, it was a software-only problem. Yesterday the problem was totally fixed

We had wifi issues since first day.  But i tested with the update and now it works perfectly.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## fmmsf (Sep 16, 2015)

nogarder said:


> Yes, it was a software-only problem. Yesterday the problem was totally fixed
> 
> We had wifi issues since first day.  But i tested with the update and now it works perfectly.

Click to collapse



Great! Can I flash that ROM or the UK's? (my phone being the 'Portuguese')

Something happened a couple of minutes ago: the phone rebooted and had a white stripe on the upper part of the screen. Pressing power off and power on, the white bar disappears. Any idea what what it might be about?


----------



## nogarder (Sep 16, 2015)

I didnt try flashing any rom in my girlfriend`s ultra 6.  But in htcmania  someone tried flashing uk rom in spanish terminal without problem.


----------



## tricampeao23 (Sep 16, 2015)

Where I found Roms for this phone?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 16, 2015)

This phone does not have ROMs yet.


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Sep 17, 2015)

tricampeao23 said:


> Where I found Roms for this phone?

Click to collapse



the other user is talking about stock roms, not custom ones


----------



## tricampeao23 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm talking about custom roms. ?


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 17, 2015)

Read post 444


----------



## lightwars (Sep 17, 2015)

If someone will try xposed again, see see my post here.


----------



## Snapdrago1 (Sep 17, 2015)

*Fast charging on Vodafone Smart Ultra 6*

Hi ,
       Can anyone here confirm that the Aukey Fast Charger works for the Smart Ultra 6 ?
There is a post on the UK Vodafone forum to that effect .

http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/t5/Othe...arging-on-Vodafone-Smart-Ultra-6/td-p/2428767

The phone does have the Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 chip which should support fast charge .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 17, 2015)

Snapdrago1 said:


> Hi ,
> Can anyone here confirm that the Aukey Fast Charger works for the Smart Ultra 6 ?
> There is a post on the UK Vodafone forum to that effect .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What is a quick charged output? 1500mah or thereabouts? The box says quick charging so I would assume it would work.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Sep 17, 2015)

Has anyone heard of a web site called droidstockrom.com? They are allegedly offering a ROM download for the Ultra 6 but it looks like a scam. Especially since they claim it's Marshmallow!


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 17, 2015)

BlitterTwisted said:


> Has anyone heard of a web site called droidstockrom.com? They are allegedly offering a ROM download for the Ultra 6 but it looks like a scam. Especially since they claim it's Marshmallow!

Click to collapse



Flash the ROM and then you can tell us 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Sep 17, 2015)

Haha. Thanks for the idea!

Has anyone got ADB working? My Windows 10 machine sees the phone, but in device manager I have three "Android" devices and one "ADB Interface". All with yellow exclamation mark. Am using the latest drivers from Google.

ADB devices is blank.

I want to use adb to change the DPI of the screen and see if I can make better use of the massive display 

EDIT: got it working . On the "ADB Interface" device, I selected find drivers, then auto, then "Have Disk" and pointed it at C:\Users\xxx\AppData\Local\Android\android-sdk\extras\google\usb_driver. It complained that the driver might not work but I forced and away we go.


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Sep 17, 2015)

Standard DPI is 480 by the way. I have changed mine to 380 DPI and it looks amazing running apps. Well recommended. A proper big-screen effect now. The Nova launcher icons are now a touch small by default but that's easily tweaked. Happy days.


----------



## benbb (Sep 17, 2015)

Definitely a scam. Uses those survey sites for downloads.


----------



## sc00bydoo (Sep 18, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> Something happened a couple of minutes ago: the phone rebooted and had a white stripe on the upper part of the screen. Pressing power off and power on, the white bar disappears. Any idea what what it might be about?

Click to collapse



Had this happen a couple of times on my UK phone. Phone reboots and get the flashing white stripe at top left of the screen.
I have to reboot again to clear it.
Any ideas, sounds like a software bug?

It only does it randomly, has been fine for a couple of weeks then did it yesterday.


----------



## zeak666 (Sep 19, 2015)

BlitterTwisted said:


> Haha. Thanks for the idea!
> 
> Has anyone got ADB working? My Windows 10 machine sees the phone, but in device manager I have three "Android" devices and one "ADB Interface". All with yellow exclamation mark. Am using the latest drivers from Google.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried doing that but it still says could not find drivers help? xD


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 20, 2015)

Tought of the day... How i wish we had Cm 12 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Sep 20, 2015)

Any news @lonespeaker ?


----------



## DMS22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi all, i am looking to get the su6 and was wondering what the audio is like via the jack. I have an old galaxy player 5.0 which i use to listen to music with, its getting a bit old now and limited to 32g of storage. So i was hoping the su6 would be a good replacement. It will be mainly used for music and also used as a gps for walking which i hope I can use the old mm tracker app. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Sep 21, 2015)

Audio is perfectly decent. I have an SU6 and an iPhone 6 (the iPhone is my daily driver). The audio quality on the SU6 isn't quite up to the standard of the iPhone, but that's with back to back comparisons. Listing to the SU6 on it's own, it's pretty good. I own hifi gear so have a reasonable idea of sound quality.

The big annoyance for me when using the SU6 for music is that stock Android has really outdated Bluetooth support so my car integration doesn't work properly. Music plays and there's back/next buttons but other phones will let you browse your library and playlist all on the car screen. Apparently big brands like HTC and Samsung address this problem but you don't get this with the SU6.


----------



## DMS22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, i will mainly use with headphones and an fm transmitter. Does the su6 have gps with offline use ? As i would like to use it without network assist agps. Thank you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Sep 21, 2015)

Don't know the answer to that one, but it looks promising. The settings page has options for High Accuracy, Battery Saving and Device Only. The last one sounds like what you want


----------



## Red Lee (Sep 21, 2015)

The GPS works great, even without network assist.


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Sep 21, 2015)

DMS22 said:


> Thanks for the reply, i will mainly use with headphones and an fm transmitter. Does the su6 have gps with offline use ? As i would like to use it without network assist agps. Thank you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



yes su6 have  a-gps


----------



## DMS22 (Sep 21, 2015)

Thats great thanks, thought it might have.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 21, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> Any news @lonespeaker ?

Click to collapse



Not really I'm afraid.... too many kernel issues on boot and I don't have the skills to fix them.

We need a bunch of devs like the moto x play guys but I don't think it's going to happen.  I'll keep plugging away but dont hold your breath 

edit: I only wanted to post progress reports hence no posts as I've made no progress...


----------



## shakur1992 (Sep 21, 2015)

How's the touch screen on this phone? Is it responsive and very accurate?


----------



## Andrei221 (Sep 22, 2015)

Yes, it is responsive. @lonespeaker - thanks for you answer mate  i'm sad that you can't do it now but maybe in the future we will have some roms


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Sep 22, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Not really I'm afraid.... too many kernel issues on boot and I don't have the skills to fix them.
> 
> We need a bunch of devs like the moto x play guys but I don't think it's going to happen.  I'll keep plugging away but dont hold your breath
> 
> edit: I only wanted to post progress reports hence no posts as I've made no progress...

Click to collapse



Gutted, but thanks for the update. The lack of bluetooth AVRCP in stock android was just one reason why a CM build for this phone would have been epic. Wish I could help but I can only do .NET!


----------



## awwaylett (Sep 22, 2015)

mwarner said:


> If you just want to access your file system then you will need to enable the MTP setting in Settings / Storage. Click on the three dots in the top right to bring up the USB settings and enable MTP.
> 
> I have looked for the Android / ADB drivers on both the Vodafone site and ZTE's site without luck.

Click to collapse



Brilliant!  A great phone (just bought) but could not connect to desktop. You solved it.  Thanks:laugh:


----------



## ephumuris (Sep 22, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Not really I'm afraid.... too many kernel issues on boot and I don't have the skills to fix them.
> 
> We need a bunch of devs like the moto x play guys but I don't think it's going to happen.  I'll keep plugging away but dont hold your breath
> 
> edit: I only wanted to post progress reports hence no posts as I've made no progress...

Click to collapse



Not to brag but things are great over in the X Play forum. Love the phone its same sized screen as the ultra 6 but still smaller. Running CM12 on it now as a daily. Few kinks to work out but its really good. 

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 22, 2015)

ephumuris said:


> Not to brag but things are great over in the X Play forum. Love the phone its same sized screen as the ultra 6 but still smaller. Running CM12 on it now as a daily. Few kinks to work out but its really good.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah I've been looking at the progress made on github and it's great how quickly just a few people can make in a short time.  I'm thinking of putting on cm12 on my oneplus two.. however part of me still wants to get cm working on the SU6, its bugging me


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 22, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Yeah I've been looking at the progress made on github and it's great how quickly just a few people can make in a short time.  I'm thinking of putting on cm12 on my oneplus two.. however part of me still wants to get cm working on the SU6, its bugging me

Click to collapse



not sure its relevant but are you using the blade 6 plus kernel ? there is the su6 one on zte servers . I have posted the link on modaco


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 23, 2015)

I am hopefull we will get cm 12, this is such a good device, maybe some ROMs from zte  could be ported, or convert our phones into a zte. I have heard some people did it in the past.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

By the way anyone heard of anything about cm12 or 5.1.1?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Sep 23, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> not sure its relevant but are you using the blade 6 plus kernel ? there is the su6 one on zte servers . I have posted the link on modaco

Click to collapse



I'm using a kernel I compiled myself using the zte sources and also the cyanogen sources.

---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------




Dedzdedz said:


> [/COLOR]By the way anyone heard of anything about cm12 or 5.1.1?

Click to collapse



nope heard nothing, have you?  please share if you have.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 23, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I'm using a kernel I compiled myself using the zte sources and also the cyanogen sources.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I heard nothing, if i know about anything offcourse i will share

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 23, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I'm using a kernel I compiled myself using the zte sources and also the cyanogen sources.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



according to Vodafone Ireland 5.1 is on testing  boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/1  (insert www before boards ) cant post links


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 23, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> according to Vodafone Ireland 5.1 is on testing  boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/1  (insert www before boards ) cant post links

Click to collapse



And i'm Santa.. Please.. They said 5.1.1 would be ready in 2 weeks and now 
"Hi Sasso

I'm afraid we do not have a specific date available right now,  however as soon as we do, we'll let you know!

Regards."


I dont believe on that.


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 23, 2015)

well lets see .. for uk ppl, sky go MUST have 5.1 to work  they say quick charge will be available soon  so taking a grain of salt I don't see why they are lying
 a


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## ronanbrowne88 (Sep 24, 2015)

*adb*

anyone have a link for adb drivers for this phone id like to get it set up to use with android studio for development but have had no luck so far


----------



## 2n2u (Sep 24, 2015)

ronanbrowne88 said:


> anyone have a link for adb drivers for this phone id like to get it set up to use with android studio for development but have had no luck so far

Click to collapse



Works fine at Linux, the adb. Unfortunately can't get it to work on Windows.


----------



## vegetka (Sep 24, 2015)

ronanbrowne88 said:


> anyone have a link for adb drivers for this phone id like to get it set up to use with android studio for development but have had no luck so far

Click to collapse



Used one from this pack: (don't remember which one and source (uploaded to my dropbox)) 
dropbox.com/s/qko5x1kojz3dkvg/vodafone%20ultra%206%20adb%20driver.zip?dl=0

Phone name  in device manager : ZTE Handset ADB Interface. 
Works fine with Eclipse. 

(don't forget to check that stupid MTP option in settings -> storage)


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 25, 2015)

https://community.vodafone.ie/t5/Vodafone-Devices/Smart-Ultra-6-Android-5-1/td-p/185295

That's conformation from Vodafone's official site, 5.1 is in testing.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Sep 25, 2015)

Is there a section on xda for this phone..ordered it today .. wondered what people recommend case/screen protector..is a tempered glass protector worth it??


----------



## BigD18t (Sep 25, 2015)

This is the section, not very exciting.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 25, 2015)

Not exciting at all xD

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 26, 2015)

Somebody just pops in here every now and then to keep the tumbleweeds away.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## iainmann (Sep 26, 2015)

Smart Ultra 6 is now £99 at Vodafone UK online and instore. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 26, 2015)

iainmann said:


> Smart Ultra 6 is now £99 at Vodafone UK online and instore.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Still €170 in Irish Vodafone stores 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Sep 26, 2015)

Anyone getting a graphical glitch with images - check out the circular icons in Contacts they look a mess. I suspect its me changing the DPI, but I don't want to change it back its loads better...


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 26, 2015)

BlitterTwisted said:


> Anyone getting a graphical glitch with images - check out the circular icons in Contacts they look a mess. I suspect its me changing the DPI, but I don't want to change it back its loads better...

Click to collapse



No problems on standard dpi.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 26, 2015)

BlitterTwisted said:


> Anyone getting a graphical glitch with images - check out the circular icons in Contacts they look a mess. I suspect its me changing the DPI, but I don't want to change it back its loads better...

Click to collapse



I changed the DPI and the icons are nice.. Maybe your pictures are bad or you resized them and make them look worst..


----------



## movitum (Sep 26, 2015)

anyone getting blue flashes watching youtube? it only happened once in a few hours watching videos but it's strange.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 26, 2015)

How to activate 64 bit? I have heard 64 bit is not Active, is this true?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 26, 2015)

You cant activate 64 bit.. We need 64 bit Android. Our is 32..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 26, 2015)

Ive been reading this thread a little and it convinced me to get this phone.....when the dog ate my old Galaxy SIII it was a no brainer lol.

So far I am loving it but im wondering has anyone manged to unlock the bootloader on it yet for a custom rom. Also does anyone know if it would be possible to use a mini USB to HDMI adaptor so I can fling KODI to my LG Smart TV?


----------



## flashyphotos (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi
Just picked one of these up today but the multi user account feature of Lolipop seems to have been disabled on this device, or is it just me, is there a workaround to get multi accounts working or it it just me being dense..

Any help appreciated


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 26, 2015)

Blackwatch said:


> Ive been reading this thread a little and it convinced me to get this phone.....when the dog ate my old Galaxy SIII it was a no brainer lol.
> 
> So far I am loving it but im wondering has anyone manged to unlock the bootloader on it yet for a custom rom. Also does anyone know if it would be possible to use a mini USB to HDMI adaptor so I can fling KODI to my LG Smart TV?

Click to collapse



you don't need unlocked bootloader we got root with mobilego and custom recovery no custom roms because  of lack of devs lonespeaker is trying hard but no luck


----------



## movitum (Sep 26, 2015)

does anyone know if vodafone swaps your phone if it has 1 dead pixel?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 26, 2015)

movitum said:


> does anyone know if vodafone swaps your phone if it has 1 dead pixel?

Click to collapse



Vodafone IRL swapped an su6 with 1 dead pixel for a member on an Irish forum, so I'd give it a try.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## movitum (Sep 27, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> Vodafone IRL swapped an su6 with 1 dead pixel for a member on an Irish forum, so I'd give it a try.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks i guess i'll have to go to the store this week then. tried those pixel fixer apps but it didn't do squat as i expected


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 27, 2015)

movitum said:


> thanks i guess i'll have to go to the store this week then. tried those pixel fixer apps but it didn't do squat as i expected

Click to collapse



I have yet to see 1 of those apps actually work. Does your screen have backlight bleed? A few people have had issues with backlight bleed and dead pixels, I seem to be lucky as my device is working flawlessly so far.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## movitum (Sep 27, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> I have yet to see 1 of those apps actually work. Does your screen have backlight bleed? A few people have had issues with backlight bleed and dead pixels, I seem to be lucky as my device is working flawlessly so far.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



maybe the tiniest bit of backlight bleed, definitely not enough to make me want to swap the phone as the dead pixel does. the only other problem i had was the blue flashes on youtube but it only happened once


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 27, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> you don't need unlocked bootloader we got root with mobilego and custom recovery no custom roms because  of lack of devs lonespeaker is trying hard but no luck

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 27, 2015)

movitum said:


> maybe the tiniest bit of backlight bleed, definitely not enough to make me want to swap the phone as the dead pixel does. the only other problem i had was the blue flashes on youtube but it only happened once

Click to collapse



Sometimes on sites with lots of adverts if I scroll fast I can see graphical glitches, like black boxes where the adverts should be. I only use chrome so may be a browser issue and it only happens if I scroll super fast.
I don't really use youtube, and when I do its normally for music which I stream to BT speakers so it could glitch all day long and I wouldn't notice.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## movitum (Sep 27, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> Sometimes on sites with lots of adverts if I scroll fast I can see graphical glitches, like black boxes where the adverts should be. I only use chrome so may be a browser issue and it only happens if I scroll super fast.
> I don't really use youtube, and when I do its normally for music which I stream to BT speakers so it could glitch all day long and I wouldn't notice.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



i actually found the exact problem i had on boards.ie https://youtu.be/UtmXOZyPY6k?t=39 although the guy claims it happens with the camera and facebook videos, which didnt happen to me. exactly the same blue flashes though. anyways, i'm swapping my phone tomorrow.


----------



## Blackwatch (Sep 27, 2015)

I have to say for under £100 this is a great phone. My first droid phone was the old Orange San Francisco, it seems ZTE have come on strong as well.


----------



## russy23 (Sep 27, 2015)

ordered mine friday, hopefully arrive tuesday/wednesday, got a case and tempered screen protector coming aswell  needed the pure android experience back in my life, sorry fire phone


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 27, 2015)

movitum said:


> i actually found the exact problem i had on boards.ie https://youtu.be/UtmXOZyPY6k?t=39 although the guy claims it happens with the camera and facebook videos, which didnt happen to me. exactly the same blue flashes though. anyways, i'm swapping my phone tomorrow.

Click to collapse



Yes boards.ie, that's exactly where I noticed it. On boards mobile site the ads are placed between every few posts and are the same size as the post too. What made me notice was the ads wouldn't just go black, but also glitchy, stutter may be a better description.
So boards.ie, chrome and our su6 are a bad combo 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 27, 2015)

Blackwatch said:


> I have to say for under £100 this is a great phone. My first droid phone was the old Orange San Francisco, it seems ZTE have come on strong as well.

Click to collapse



Lol that was my first android phone too - still got in in cupboard and used it to use change my number sim app for this phone. 

Great little phone it was.... This is a great phone too!!


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 27, 2015)

Still have my zte blade (sapo a5)

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 27, 2015)

I might be able to find  a dev. Are some off you interested in contributing for an ultra 6 in case he is interested? 

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6


----------



## Kenneth131 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have experienced the blue flashing as well, its a kernal issue wouldn't worry about it as an exchange wont fix it as its not hardware related.  It used to happen years ago when messing with the kernals for custom ROMs but its become much less of an issue.  If it happens restart the phone and you should be fine for a while.  Zte really need to update the device to fix it but I doubt vodafone are pushing them to get updates out for a £100 phone.  They will cover security issues and that will be about it.  I am surprised at how good the phone is for the price givent its sold in the uk


----------



## hsahin4 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have bought this phone for my wife - also I checked deeply  (Vodafone Turkey TR)

* some lags and latency, 
* Huge battery drain, it does not seems have 3000 Mah battery 
* Touch screen responsiveness, must be better - I think, root cause is software based.
* I have no found any bug(s). Everything works well.
* Snapdragon 615 octa-core and Andreno 405 should be better than Snapdragon 410 and Andreno 306. But just same. 
  I think root cause is software based. It should get firmware update with 5.1.1


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 28, 2015)

Lags? Nothing here.

Battery drain? No..

Touch screen its good.

And 615 ia better than 400..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ohyesman (Sep 28, 2015)

Ditto


----------



## hsahin4 (Sep 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Lags? Nothing here.
> 
> Battery drain? No..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Which firmware do you use right now? Vodafone FR?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 28, 2015)

Vodafone Portugal Mr01d.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## hsahin4 (Sep 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Vodafone Portugal Mr01d.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



it should be same with Turkey. 
How many hours do you use your phone with screen open?
And what are doing with it like social networks or gaming or surfing?

And you said that there is no lag, latency and something else. Did you use high-end phones like LG G2 or Galaxy S5?
I always think about responsiveness like high-end phone. Cause this is not so cheap, around 300 $.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 28, 2015)

hsahin4 said:


> it should be same with Turkey.
> How many hours do you use your phone with screen open?
> And what are doing with it like social networks or gaming or surfing?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Before i buy this phone i had an LG G2, and as our mate said, this phone as no lag, maybe the occasional  hiccup, but that's it...

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6


----------



## hsahin4 (Sep 28, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Before i buy this phone i had an LG G2, and as our mate said, this phone as no lag, maybe the occasional  hiccup, but that's it...
> 
> Vodafone Smart Ultra 6

Click to collapse



Understood, also I had LG G2 before this and now I am feeling slow than G2. 
According my understanding, 5.1.1 update is now testing by Vodafone Ireland and it will be ready soon. Than we will see the results.


----------



## LukyPicture (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I am looking for aluminium case on this phone. Anybody saw it? Thx

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Sep 28, 2015)

I surf on social networks and i use it for gaming too. Compared to my s5.. A bit slow yeah..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 28, 2015)

I had some lag for the 1st few days but it settled down, since switching to nova launcher however the phone feels quicker.
I'd like to see 5.1 released soon but even on 5.0 this device is the ultimate bargain.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just had mine arrived..ordered friday at 5pm..well chuffed with that..wait for unlock code now


----------



## Red Lee (Sep 28, 2015)

hsahin4 said:


> Understood, also I had LG G2 before this and now I am feeling slow than G2.
> According my understanding, 5.1.1 update is now testing by Vodafone Ireland and it will be ready soon. Than we will see the results.

Click to collapse



The LG should be faster, it has a Quad-core 2.26 GHz processor vs the Su6 Quad-core 1.5 GHz Cortex-A53 & quad-core 1.0 GHz Cortex-A53. Being octa-core doesn't mean that it's faster than a quad-core. The LG has more processing power.


----------



## movitum (Sep 28, 2015)

there are definitely constant mini lags displaying lollipop's animations, i compared to a motog that has much worse performance than this, but is much smoother. still this is much better value


----------



## corsav6 (Sep 28, 2015)

movitum said:


> there are definitely constant mini lags displaying lollipop's animations, i compared to a motog that has much worse performance than this, but is much smoother. still this is much better value

Click to collapse



If you perform an antutu benchmark and look at your runtime score you can see its way lower than most other devices. 
Other devices score in the 1000's, the su6 is in the low 100's. Even devices with the same processor on the same Android version outperform the su6 on runtime by a long way.
I can't find any info on this and I have asked in a few places.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mad_sunday (Sep 28, 2015)

These were on offer for £99 over the weekend. Just tried to buy one in the local shop. They have stock but it's gone back up to £125. Went online to the Vodaphone site and bought one sim free for £99. "It will be available to collect" in the same store in 2-3 days lol.


----------



## movitum (Sep 28, 2015)

just got my new su6. the gal at vodafone said she couldn't see the stuck pixel but swapped my phone anyways. this one has no stuck pixels lets hope there's no other bugs lol


----------



## Dedzdedz (Sep 28, 2015)

Good luck with that one 

Smart Ultra 6 XDA app


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 28, 2015)

Since se got kernel source it is possible to some dev compile a custom kernel optimized for ouro su6?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## movitum (Sep 28, 2015)

the problem seems to be that there aren't any devs with this phone


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 28, 2015)

movitum said:


> the problem seems to be that there aren't any devs with this phone

Click to collapse



maybe lonespeaker he already booted this phone with cm12 ( not working)  maybe only compiling the source kernel  we can have at least an optimized version


----------



## sniktaw (Sep 28, 2015)

Local shop can't honour the online price even though they have stock so advised me to order online. I did )

sent using the force


----------



## AED123 (Sep 29, 2015)

movitum said:


> i actually found the exact problem i had on boards. although the guy claims it happens with the camera and facebook videos, which didnt happen to me. exactly the same blue flashes though. anyways, i'm swapping my phone tomorrow.

Click to collapse



(Removed the link as I'm new.)
Did they swap your phone? I'm getting the blue flashes too. Overall after using this phone for months, I have to say that my su6's software is very buggy, as pointed out by the runtime scores in antutu. Are any of you getting smooth animations? My one constantly stutters in animations, especially in chrome, scrolling in gmail and when powering the phone off, the circle animation. Also the blue buttons sometimes flashes off for 0.5 sec then back on. I feel like the smart prime 6 is much smoother than our phone. Am I the only one getting these issues? I'm not rooted. (BTW it's still an excellent phone, the screen is awesome)


----------



## russy23 (Sep 29, 2015)

i got the most expensive glass screen protector off ebay, as i thought it would be a better fit, its rubbish..

So the camera seems very good but you may need to tweak the settings in some situations..the only thing is when surfing on chrome..its seems sluggish..


----------



## movitum (Sep 29, 2015)

russy23 said:


> i got the most expensive glass screen protector off ebay, as i thought it would be a better fit, its rubbish..

Click to collapse



ahaha same, laser-cut for a perfect fit my ass, the fit is awful


----------



## russy23 (Sep 29, 2015)

Guys question, does rooting void warranty..i saw somewhere it doesnt

Dont spose you need to anyway


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## movitum (Sep 30, 2015)

kingroot seems to work, but when i use supersume to change root to supersu it can't update binaries and fails. any ideas? 
i tried with mobilego before, says root successful but the phone always crashes and restarts without supersu


----------



## crow25k (Sep 30, 2015)

movitum said:


> kingroot seems to work, but when i use supersume to change root to supersu it can't update binaries and fails. any ideas?
> i tried with mobilego before, says root successful but the phone always crashes and restarts without supersu

Click to collapse



Try another version of supersu. 
SuperSU Me Pro v9.1.5  for me it worked. 

[emoji6] 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## movitum (Sep 30, 2015)

crow25k said:


> Try another version of supersu.
> SuperSU Me Pro v9.1.5  for me it worked.
> 
> [emoji6]
> ...

Click to collapse



got stuck in "processing, please wait..." with that, but thanks.
tomorrow ill try to just install twrp as soon as i get root and then flash supersu from it.


----------



## iainmann (Sep 30, 2015)

Any word...or rumours...about an official 5.1 update for this phone?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## axxa84 (Oct 1, 2015)

for me is not working any version of kingroot, kingoroot, mobilego. Anything?

is working kingroot but is reboot the phone is no root


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 1, 2015)

5.1 supposed to be on testing since a month now

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## movitum (Oct 1, 2015)

axxa84 said:


> for me is not working any version of kingroot, kingoroot, mobilego. Anything?

Click to collapse



if you have at least temporary root from kingroot you can use flashify to install twrp, and after that you can safely uninstall kingroot and flash supersu on twrp.

btw how can i change dpi on this device? there's  no ro.sf.lcd_density on build.prop and if i add it doesn't stick after reboot


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 1, 2015)

Thorough testing 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## axxa84 (Oct 1, 2015)

movitum said:


> if you have at least temporary root from kingroot you can use flashify to install twrp, and after that you can safely uninstall kingroot and flash supersu on twrp.
> 
> btw how can i change dpi on this device? there's  no ro.sf.lcd_density on build.prop and if i add it doesn't stick after reboot

Click to collapse



Yes.i do this. Is working


----------



## tricampeao23 (Oct 1, 2015)

Is there some custom rom for this phone?


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 1, 2015)

No.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 2, 2015)

Does anyone have a 128gb SD card working? I've seen one comment on the web but am not sure if he's tested it fully. Specs say 64 is the maximum


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 2, 2015)

I ve tried to port miui from xiaomi mi4i which have same specs to ours, but not working perfectly. I encountered some random reboots. If I can repair that, I will post here.


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 2, 2015)

Excellent news I'd like to try that out!!


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 2, 2015)

I need to make some changes in boot.img. After that I will post here.


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Can't wait to try this out ..... Thx for your hard work

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iainmann (Oct 2, 2015)

Excellent. Look forward to it. 

Sent from my Blade S6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Quick question are you porting miui 6 or 7 ... would Love  to see any of them 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 2, 2015)

The latest miui official for xiaomi mi4i which is v6.7.2.0. Stock. 
Still working. With our boot.img, the device go in bootloop, with a patched boot.img (patched by me) something gone wrong because i am encounter random restarts after  boot. Sometime, it stay stable for 20 minutes, sometimes reboot after 1 or 2. Now I try to re-patch the boot.img. Another bug is the freezing when try to go back with the keys. In that case must to shut down and restart. But that is a small bug. Now I try to fix the random restarts.


----------



## russy23 (Oct 2, 2015)

Bout time we had our own section on xda


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

The local Vodafone store here  keeps telling everyone that a 5.1 LP firmware is on the way as a lot of people have technical hickups .... 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohyesman (Oct 2, 2015)

Were is that? Ur local store


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ireland, Donegal ... Pretty much ass of the world ... Saying that the boys in there are usually right with what they say ... But he says if the are "testing" things it will take a while ... Has been a month and a half since I spoke to them ... I pop in later and see if they know anything new .... Can't wait for the miui ROM ... Hope you get it working ... Pretty sure we need only one working ROM to kick up the dust and get things started ... Good luck 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 2, 2015)

Maybe that is why no ota updates from stock ROM from zte site Portuguese and UK ROMs 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ]Space[ (Oct 2, 2015)

*Help! Big problem!*

I used flashify to reboot in recovery but now my phone just displays the android logo and won't start! Is there a way to get it out of this state? I can't even shut it down. It just shows the logo and idk what to do...


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 2, 2015)

Probably need to hold the power button for quite a while and it should force a **** down.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Just got back from the store ... The counter monkey says that 5.1 is definitely coming ... But by his estimates could be until AFTER Christmas ... Bummer ... Let's hope miui works out for us ... Pretty please?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zeak666 (Oct 2, 2015)

Vodafone are taking the piss with that 5.1 ffs our only hope for us rn is that miui or lonespeaker

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Anyone know how lonespeaker is getting on ... Give that man a pint ... Helps with everything here in Ireland ^.^

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Oct 2, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Anyone know how lonespeaker is getting on ... Give that man a pint ... Helps with everything here in Ireland ^.^
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is lonespeaker Irish?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

Ah don't know -.- ... But I am ...

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 2, 2015)

whats the bid deal about going to 5.1??


----------



## ohyesman (Oct 2, 2015)

5.02 is ****e


----------



## russy23 (Oct 2, 2015)

in what way


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 2, 2015)

5.02 has a track record for bugs, technical hickups and far less polish than 5.1 ... Also its battery usage is worse ... Some apps don't work probably with it and the performance in a lot of cases is worse 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohyesman (Oct 2, 2015)

And coz its ****e lol


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 2, 2015)

since a few days ota update wont work uk rom and pt one .. anyone has direct link for the MR01d  PT ?


----------



## corsav6 (Oct 2, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Ah don't know -.- ... But I am ...
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya I seen that, Donegal, grand spot, nice a close to the border 
I'm a paddy myself, seen this phone on boards.ie and went straight in to buy it, had no stock so had to come back later in the day. Staff didn't even know what an su6 was, kept telling me I wanted the smart prime or an s6 on billpay.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 3, 2015)

Any news on the miui ROM ... Can't wait to try it out ... Would not mint testing it even when its not ready jet .....

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 PM ----------

God I really sound desperate -.-#

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:13 PM ----------

........ And now I have conversations with myself ... Great this is getting better and better -.-

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## smokerman (Oct 3, 2015)

MAROCANU said:


> The latest miui official for xiaomi mi4i which is v6.7.2.0. Stock.
> Still working. With our boot.img, the device go in bootloop, with a patched boot.img (patched by me) something gone wrong because i am encounter random restarts after  boot. Sometime, it stay stable for 20 minutes, sometimes reboot after 1 or 2. Now I try to re-patch the boot.img. Another bug is the freezing when try to go back with the keys. In that case must to shut down and restart. But that is a small bug. Now I try to fix the random restarts.

Click to collapse



if you need help send me a message..i try, MIUI is hard to make it work fully..libs we have sometimes to cherry pick them..some of them may cause random restarts..on the rest its all working? camera , video, gps and all??


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Oct 3, 2015)

the touch to wake feature is kinda poor, dont work most the time


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 4, 2015)

I will upload the ported rom and I give you the link. Maybe today. I will send you both boot.img ( from vdf su6 and from miui) . maybe I made some wrong things, I don't know exactly. I have ported lots of roms for mtk chipset devices, but for qualcomm it is much harder. I repatched the boot image and now my device don't boot anymore. The screen its blank. My pc don't recognize the device, nor in adb and in device manager. 
Bad news. Send me a pm and I will send you the links.


----------



## sternraptor (Oct 4, 2015)

Bought one and applied unlock code from eBay. Said it was successful using a 3 UK sim. Can't make voice calls and have tried several diallers.

Get a message "Sorry, Vodafone only" and "you can only use this app if you are a Vodafone customer".

Any ideas please? 

Apologies if this has appeared previously.

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## russy23 (Oct 4, 2015)

Have you tried another network sim??

I know 3 sims are fussy about what phones they work in


----------



## sternraptor (Oct 4, 2015)

Tried EE sim and same thing.

Data works fine and sms via Hangouts but can't make a call as described previously.

Can receive calls though...

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 03:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:03 PM ----------

Update. I can call voicemail and I can call landlines but get error trying to call mobiles regardless of network.

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## russy23 (Oct 4, 2015)

ive not tried ringing a mobile yet, maybe i should


----------



## movitum (Oct 4, 2015)

why do i have to enable ad blocking in adaway every time i reboot? it seems anything that i change in system doesn't survive reboot


----------



## mad_sunday (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm on 3, phone/text/4g data all working fine.

---------- Post added at 11:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 PM ----------




russy23 said:


> the touch to wake feature is kinda poor, dont work most the time

Click to collapse



I had this, turn it off and back on in settings, fixed it for me.


----------



## sternraptor (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorted. Factory reset. Didn't know about that. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## russy23 (Oct 6, 2015)

i guess my tempered screen protector stops the double tap, i would take off but just piece of mind isnt it


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 6, 2015)

I doubt it's the screen protector I have none and it doesn't always work for me. My guess is the phone goes into a deep sleep and the feature stops working. Picking the phone up sometimes makes it work again as if it is monitoring the motion sensor


----------



## hsahin4 (Oct 7, 2015)

I had so many troubles on my device.
Lags, latency, battery drain and etc..
I installed Ireland stock rom and now I am happy. 
One thing that I dislike - Turkish language is not included with this rom.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 7, 2015)

russy23 said:


> the touch to wake feature is kinda poor, dont work most the time

Click to collapse



The screen was hit and miss for me but I find that the home button is very reliable except from a reboot when I have to use the button initially.


----------



## sniktaw (Oct 7, 2015)

Any one experienced issues with the dictionary pop up? When I input a word that is not in a dictionary then tap the word to add it to my personal dictionary the pop up appears and disappears immediately. No time to select an alternative or the add option ?

sent using the force


----------



## corsav6 (Oct 7, 2015)

hsahin4 said:


> I had so many troubles on my device.
> Lags, latency, battery drain and etc..
> I installed Ireland stock rom and now I am happy.
> One thing that I dislike - Turkish language is not included with this rom.

Click to collapse



I have an Irish device and I had some issues for the first few days, lag, stutter and the odd freeze. It all cleared up and now the only lag I have is when swiping away apps from the recent list.
The device now seems buttery smooth so let's hope it stays like that.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 7, 2015)

I've been messing around building for the oneplus two and I had a bit of a eureka moment and managed to get a much better build for the SU6.

So here is a link to my first test build if anyone wants to just see cm12 on their SU6.   phone and wifi work... 

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FULL TWRP BACKUP OF STOCK ROM SO YOU CAN RESTORE*

*I know there are bugs so please don't post this doesn't work etc, cos I know.* 

http://151.80.43.196/cm-12.1-20151007-UNOFFICIAL-p839v55_TEST2_lonespeaker.zip - TEST2: modified boot img.

*Major Bugs:
No Sound
No Camera
No Button LED
No Haptic Feedback
*

*If you don't know how to install TWRP and do a FULL BACKUP then this is not for you, sorry!*

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FULL TWRP BACKUP OF STOCK ROM SO YOU CAN RESTORE*

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FULL TWRP BACKUP OF STOCK ROM SO YOU CAN RESTORE*

I know how impatient people can be on XDA so please don't hassle me about how soon stuff will get fixed, because I'm less likely to fix it if I get annoyed 

I'll post up sources later today once I have got them tidied up a bit and I'm sure the build works for others.  But for the record some of the work is from the Huawei G620 device tree, moto xplay and my own stuff, all hacked together somehow - so needs lots of tidying up to make a fully working SU6 rom.






*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FULL TWRP BACKUP OF STOCK ROM SO YOU CAN RESTORE*

*MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A FULL TWRP BACKUP OF STOCK ROM SO YOU CAN RESTORE*


----------



## movitum (Oct 7, 2015)

amazing work lonespeaker! great to see that you didnt forget this phone when you got your oneplustwo!


----------



## Zenec (Oct 7, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I've been messing around building for the oneplus two and I had a bit of a eureka moment and managed to get a much better build for the SU6.
> 
> So here is a link to my first test build if anyone wants to just see cm12 on their SU6.   phone and wifi work...

Click to collapse




There's a SU6 subforum on modaco, you might want to let the guys there know about your build. Good job! I bet many people will be very excited to hear this.


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 7, 2015)

movitum said:


> amazing work lonespeaker! great to see that you didnt forget this phone when you got your oneplustwo!

Click to collapse



I had, but then as messing about for that phone I discovered why I couldn't get wifi working on the SU6 so it reignited my desire 

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:17 PM ----------




Zenec said:


> There's a SU6 subforum on modaco, you might want to let the guys there know about your build. Good job! I bet many people will be very excited to hear this.

Click to collapse



Yeah, already posted there    been lots of downloads but no comments if it boots yet.  really need confirmation it boots for someone else before I spend more time.


----------



## movitum (Oct 7, 2015)

i was gonna wait a bit to try the build, but now im curious, so as soon as i get off work ill make sure to at least just check if it boots ok


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 7, 2015)

I will download later btw after full backup the recover will leave the ROM rooted only without the stock recovery yes ? Does SMS and headphones works,?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 7, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> I will download later btw after full backup the recover will leave the ROM rooted only without the stock recovery yes ? Does SMS and headphones works,?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



*Before installing my cm12 zip file it is very important that you make a full backup of your phone using TWRP.  

This is so you can use TWRP to restore your phone back to exactly how it was before you installed my cm12 zip.*

Once you have done the full backup you can install my cm12 zip.  you will have to do a wipe like you do when installing any other new rom.

There is no point installing gapps because this build is not ready for daily use, but if you want to, install a 32bit version.

Once cm12 is installed (and gapps) you can flash supersu.zip as well if you want and then reboot.

First boot may take a little while.

Camera, Sound and LED doesn't work.  There will be an error about dolby sound on boot.

SMS should work yes.  WIFI works, Calls work.

Once I know the build boots for others, I'll continue working on it.  There's no point working on cm12 if it only works for me 

*remember: you flash at your own risk.*


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 7, 2015)

I know thanks at least will ser if boots 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 PM ----------

Ty again for this

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 7, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> *Before installing my cm12 zip file it is very important that you make a full backup of your phone using TWRP.
> 
> This is so you can use TWRP to restore your phone back to exactly how it was before you installed my cm12 zip.*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




going to flash your build now 
i'll post feedback asap


----------



## movitum (Oct 7, 2015)

i couldn't wait till i got off work and flashed it. sadly it doesn't seem to boot on my device (waited about 10 minutes), but ill try again later. restoring the backup worked fine though so if you bootloop dont worry 

btw my su6 is one of the hard to root ones (cant root with mobilego etc)


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 7, 2015)

movitum said:


> i couldn't wait till i got off work and flashed it. sadly it doesn't seem to boot on my device (waited about 10 minutes), but ill try again later. restoring the backup worked fine though so if you bootloop dont worry

Click to collapse



Thanks for trying and confirming the restoring process.  for others: as long as you do a full backup before installing there is no reason you will harm your phone 

I've just uploaded a newer build with a modified kernel.

http://151.80.43.196/cm-12.1-20151007-UNOFFICIAL-p839v55_TEST2_lonespeaker.zip

if you want to try it later


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 7, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Thanks for trying and confirming the restoring process.  for others: as long as you do a full backup before installing there is no reason you will harm your phone
> 
> I've just uploaded a newer build with a modified kernel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



test1 build wont boot, keeps saying powered by android...

test2 build boots fine


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 7, 2015)

Trinotet said:


> test1 build wont boot, keeps saying powered by android...
> 
> test2 build boots fine

Click to collapse



Thank you!!  wifi is working ok?  don't suppose you tried calls or sms?

Well it's a relief it boots for someone else, so I'll continue working on it and update this thread as and when I have some worthwhile updates.


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 7, 2015)

Can't wait to get home and try this out ... Love cm12 ... 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

The for your hard work ls

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 7, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I've been messing around building for the oneplus two and I had a bit of a eureka moment and managed to get a much better build for the SU6.
> 
> So here is a link to my first test build if anyone wants to just see cm12 on their SU6.   phone and wifi work...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Great news  ty for your hard work

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 7, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Thank you!!  wifi is working ok?  don't suppose you tried calls or sms?
> 
> Well it's a relief it boots for someone else, so I'll continue working on it and update this thread as and when I have some worthwhile updates.

Click to collapse




wifi works

the SU6 with the test2 build it's not detecting my sim card... can´t test call or sms...


___________________________________________________________________________________

18:17h
UPDATE!!!

sms works!

calls also works, but no sound lol


the SU6 show's no SIM detected but the sms and calls work! the mobile data don't work... maybe that's the reason for showing the no sim detected message...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 7, 2015)

Yeah, doesn't detect sim card.. I need to install TWRP again?


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 7, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Thank you!!  wifi is working ok?  don't suppose you tried calls or sms?
> 
> Well it's a relief it boots for someone else, so I'll continue working on it and update this thread as and when I have some worthwhile updates.

Click to collapse





UPDATE!!!

sms works!

calls also works, but no sound lol


the SU6 show's no SIM detected but the sms and calls work! the mobile data don't work...  maybe that's the reason for showing the no sim detected message...

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:17 PM ----------

Android 12.1-test2  build from  lonespeaker

Antutu Benchmark result:


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 7, 2015)

Great job with this.. Thank you ionespeaker.. Well, as the above post "says" mobile data doesn't work, no sim detected.. i can't install playstore and root with MobileGo.. Rooted with KingRoot then entered on recovery mode to restore it.. 

It's not for daily use, only for testing and development (for now).. Changed DPI on settings and worked..


----------



## zeak666 (Oct 7, 2015)

thats a massive improvement from stock 28k lmao


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 7, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Great job with this.. Thank you ionespeaker.. Well, as the above post "says" mobile data doesn't work, no sim detected.. i can't install playstore and root with MobileGo.. Rooted with KingRoot then entered on recovery mode to restore it..
> 
> It's not for daily use, only for testing and development (for now).. Changed DPI on settings and worked..

Click to collapse



you can install gapps and SuperSU in TWRP recovery


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 7, 2015)

I knew that i could install SuperSU on TWRP but i couldn't acess recovery before rooted su6 with kingroot, i don't know why... I didn't knew that i could install gapps too.. Thank you.. Just gonna stay with stock ROM for now, but great job anyway


----------



## corsav6 (Oct 7, 2015)

Trinotet said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> sms works!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please tell me what the runtime score was on that result.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Maceeee (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys i need help with rooting my Smart Ultra 6. Im pretty new to all smartphone and Android related stuff.
I read up on a lot of things in the last few days and finally found the courage to try and root my phone.
I managed to get root access with MobileGo and with KingRoot. So far so good.
The problem is: I get root for only a few minutes and after that, root access dissapears, KingRoot also tells me that root access is no longer available if I then check again.
Im only able to uninstall some system apps before root dissapears.
Anyone has experienced this and knows how I gain permanent root?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 7, 2015)

Root the phone with kingroot or mobilego then install TWRP, then enter recovery mode and install supersu with TWRP..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## movitum (Oct 7, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Thanks for trying and confirming the restoring process.  for others: as long as you do a full backup before installing there is no reason you will harm your phone
> 
> I've just uploaded a newer build with a modified kernel.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



can confirm that test2 boots! had the same experience as the others, no sound, 3g or camera, but wifi, sms and calls work. thanks again for your work


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like we are back online, maybe soon we can have our place 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Maceeee (Oct 7, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Root the phone with kingroot or mobilego then install TWRP, then enter recovery mode and install supersu with TWRP..

Click to collapse



alright. im currently trying to flash TWRP but i always get the error: 

"writing 'recovery' (12018 KB)...
FAILED  (remote: unknown command)"

i also tried "fastboot oem unlock" because i thought maybe bootloader isnt unlocked but its the same error.


----------



## movitum (Oct 7, 2015)

root with kingroot, immediately use flashify (u can find it on market) to flash twrp (http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375554-recovery-twrp-2870/ use the .img one). reboot, uninstall everything from kingroot, reboot into twrp, flash supersu (https://download.chainfire.eu/641/SuperSU/), done


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you to everyone whose posted about the rom booting, it's appreciated.

Once I have another test build to try I'll post it here.

Just as a friendly reminder, please don't post any bugs about stuff not working because at this time there is a lot not working   I'm more interested in specific feedback for certain features per test build.  test2 was whether it booted, and whether wifi and calls worked.


----------



## Maceeee (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice! I had to flash supersu instantly after flashing twrp. I then uninstalled Kingroot and everything seems to work!
I figured I make a step by step guide for people having the same issue like me:
- Tools/Apps you need: Kingroot, TWRP for your phone, Flashify, SuperSU

Install Kingroot.
Install Flashify.
Gain root with Kingroot.
Flash TWRP with Flashify.
Reboot into TWRP.
Flash SuperSU.
Reboot into system.
Uninstall Kingroot.
 Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 7, 2015)

Woah!!! Absolutely amazing news, you are a genius lonespeaker.


----------



## Zeus_Alex (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you lonespeaker for this rom and your hard work.
I have just one question. Is this a 32bit or a 64bit release? I'm asking because i am trying to build a full stock 64bit rom experience and i know it's going to be a long, long walk on the park but i won't give up soon.
If you need something that i can help, just shoot.

Thank you again


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 8, 2015)

Zeus_Alex said:


> Thank you lonespeaker for this rom and your hard work.
> I have just one question. Is this a 32bit or a 64bit release? I'm asking because i am trying to build a full stock 64bit rom experience and i know it's going to be a long, long walk on the park but i won't give up soon.
> If you need something that i can help, just shoot.
> 
> Thank you again

Click to collapse



It's a 32bit rom as that is what the SU6 comes with as standard.  Most of the device tree work I done is simply trial and error from using device tree stuff from a couple of other devices and the cyanogen msm8939-common device tree merged into one device tree and finding it boots.

I abandoned my efforts once I got my oneplus two but now I'm back onboard and now need to fix some glaring problems in the device tree and get something others can work on too.

The biggest problem I am having at the moment is kernel offsets... If I use the ones from the msm8939 boardconfig which are vastly different from the ones the stock SU6 kernel uses, CM12 boots.

If I use the "correct" kernel offsets, then the kernel won't boot, so maybe they aren't correct, so I dunno lol.

anyway good luck with making a 64bit rom.


----------



## Hoobba (Oct 8, 2015)

sniktaw said:


> Any one experienced issues with the dictionary pop up? When I input a word that is not in a dictionary then tap the word to add it to my personal dictionary the pop up appears and disappears immediately. No time to select an alternative or the add option ?
> 
> sent using the force

Click to collapse



Happens to me too

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 8, 2015)

I haven't got round to installing lonespeakers rom tonight, so what does it run like? Is it smoother than stock? The benchmark looks good - being a 5.1 rom it should be pretty good


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yeah its smoother.. Alot more options, you can personalize it as you want.. 100% better than the stock..


----------



## russy23 (Oct 9, 2015)

cheers lonespeaker, ure da man, but ill have to let others be the guinea pigs and try it, as it my main phone i dont wanna mess around with it just yet..but will be checking this thread daily for anything going on, the stock rom seems ok, but considering the hardware inside it seems a bit sluggish..overall though very good phone, might take the glass protector off though, think it takes away abit of the sharpness


----------



## mihairimia (Oct 9, 2015)

Guinea pig here! Tried. Is for test as he said but its working great except already mentioned bugs.  Thank you, man for this!


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 9, 2015)

Has anyone tried to use it as a daily driver? If so, what can you say about it?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 9, 2015)

Great for testing not so much as a daily driver ... Mostly for sound not working ... As soon as that is fixed I might give it a shot as a daily ... 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## weeandykidd (Oct 9, 2015)

Wasn't very smooth for me, and the Play Store didn't work. It's still amazing though, and hopefully helps build the base for more ROMs in the future


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 9, 2015)

Try to flash the gapps via TWRP.
Worked for me, playstore its working now


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 9, 2015)

I haven't had any time since test2 to do any work on the rom but this weekend I hope to at least get sound working.  

Then I want to fix the kernel tags & ramdisk issue so I can get back to using kernel source as opposed to a pre-compiled kernel I did back in september, then it will be time to open up the device tree for others to grab and fork and help fix issues.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 9, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I haven't had any time since test2 to do any work on the rom but this weekend I hope to at least get sound working.
> 
> Then I want to fix the kernel tags & ramdisk issue so I can get back to using kernel source as opposed to a pre-compiled kernel I did back in september, then it will be time to open up the device tree for others to grab and fork and help fix issues.

Click to collapse



You are the man! Thumbs up for this guy 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## danielehartley71 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Have you rooted the device you posted?*

I was wondering about whether or not you can get root access to the device you posted that has Android Lollipop 5.0 on it?
Thanks,
Danny


----------



## russy23 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hopefully be a decent amount of devs to help..wish i knew, wouldnt know where to start


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Oct 10, 2015)

danielehartley71 said:


> I was wondering about whether or not you can get root access to the device you posted that has Android Lollipop 5.0 on it?
> Thanks,
> Danny

Click to collapse



of course its rooted


----------



## russy23 (Oct 10, 2015)

Any1 found a perfect fitting glass protector yet??

quiet on here tonight


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 10, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Any1 found a perfect fitting glass protector yet??
> 
> quiet on here tonight

Click to collapse



Nope, i bought one on a local store but it's too short. It's the third one i buy and it doesn't fit properly. Has anyone tried the ZTE blade S6 plus glass protector??

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ynos49 (Oct 10, 2015)

Got tempered glass one from eBay .Perfect fit .This is the item number
161542542117


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Red Lee (Oct 10, 2015)

I bought the glass protector from a official Vodafone store and it fits perfectly. I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## russy23 (Oct 10, 2015)

do you guys feel that the glass protectors take away any of the quality from the screen??

i see the Xiaomi Mi 4i has exactly same hardware as our phone, maybe that can be something for a dev to look into, as they has a number of roms in there section of xda..


----------



## Andrei221 (Oct 10, 2015)

Installing Test2 right now. @lonespeaker - any idea if i can make the sound work by porting the drivers from an official update to your version?

WOW ! That speed & animations. I am shocked ! As soon as the sound is fixed, I will use it as a daily. No point of going back to vodafone rom.

Thanks lonespeaker !


----------



## Musky80 (Oct 11, 2015)

I buy Kingston 64GB U3 and have i problem. Sdcard have Volume Label and working good only in integration file manager. Over USB also work. When work with SD in Total Commander, no selectable Item (SD card) in Documents. I have 32GB SD and no problem.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 11, 2015)

That's a "bug" from 5.0.2 i think..


----------



## dahat77 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hi folks.

New owner of the Ultra, will be buying to replace my Neo NOO3 which has been a trusty servant for 3 years.

Just wondering is this handset easy to achieve root and will Gravity Box run without issue on it?

Looking for to the ROM development others who are far more capable than me.


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 11, 2015)

Rooted without hassle here with mobilego

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Red Lee (Oct 11, 2015)

I use GravityBox to add the "Close all" button on recents screen and other minor tweeks. It works fine now but it was a little bit tricky because I was having a lot of lag after installing it.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 11, 2015)

Does root on this phone compensate? I don't know.. It seems that battery drains faster than with non-root because of the root apps..
I want to have root with xposed.. Opinions? :\


----------



## russy23 (Oct 11, 2015)

I usually root most my devices, mainly to remove bloat, ive had no need to do that with this phone, ill only root if its needed for a custom rom installation


----------



## movitum (Oct 11, 2015)

i cant use android without root, never understand people who say they wont root until custom roms, i mean, with xposed you can pretty much create your own custom rom...

also i dont feel the phone got slower after root+xposed, but it takes longer to boot up


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 11, 2015)

Rooted and with Xposed plus 10 modules +/- and the speed it's the same..
Boot its a bit slower but i don't care.


----------



## russy23 (Oct 11, 2015)

If im honest ive never used xposed, any good??


----------



## Oubadah (Oct 12, 2015)

..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 12, 2015)

russy23 said:


> If im honest ive never used xposed, any good??

Click to collapse



You can do alot of things with Xposed.. Google it and explore the best modules to the Android


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 12, 2015)

Just lately I'm un-able to save Screen shots, just tells me couldn't take screen shot due to limited storage space, yet i have 3 gigs free. 

Anyone else getting this.


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 12, 2015)

Evening folks ... 

Just finished my week long testing of the su6 running root with exposed, busybox, lots of minor changes with gravitybox, custom launcher (port of the Asus zenui launcher ... very fluent, no lag as far as I can tell lots of small changes to the ui ... Love it!) Marshmellow boot animation ... Because I can -.-# and heaps of changes to the build prop to get exposed running without lag. 

Phone feels fast and responsive, Boot time is about 10 to 12 seconds longer than stock due to expose, battery holds for about 2 days with medium use. Mixed use of WiFi and data connection, YouTube and browser (again Asus port of there zen browser ... Really like they're apps  a bit of lite clicker gaming ... -.-# don't judge me ... Tweaks to phone deep sleep options with exposed and lots of other small changes I can't recall now to save battery 

No blue flashes in YouTube like others where reporting here bdw. 

64gb extended memory card working great, again no problem to access it with es file explorer or root explorer like reporter by others here ... I wonder if the Irish version of the stock firmware is less buggy than others ... 

Sorry I ramble on and on here. Phones the best I had so fare ... Saying that, never had the money to buy a flagship model, always had to stick to the budged phones ... Witch on the other hand made me a bread tinkerer ...

Let me know if you need help with any of the above mentioned apps or tweaks and I try to help ...

Peace out folks 

(Hope lonespeaker gets his custom ROM working ... Soooo badly want 5.1 on this thing ... 5.0 really buggy -.-)



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:35 PM ----------

 should really proofread my **** before I post it ... BREAD tinkerer .... ****ing really? Dude ....

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 12, 2015)

Nice 
Unfortunately one day after i rooted and installed xposed my Phone started to lag i dont know why.. Slow at opening apps.. Breaks on Animations and etc.. Im on stock rom now and super more fluid.. Strange thing... I really like xposed...
Waiting for cm 12.1 too, i hope we get it at 100%, its much better than this stock rom [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 12, 2015)

Did you sideload exposed or used custom recovery zip install ...

#dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-filter=verify-none
#dalvik.vm.dex2oat-filter=verify-none

Needs to be changed in buildprop too ... Just put # in front of those 2. 

dalvik cache and normal cache need to be cleared as well. 

Witch firmware are you running .... What countrys I mean ... Sorry lots of questions ... Just trying to figure out what broke your exposed so I can avoid having the same issue 


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigyd76 (Oct 12, 2015)

I had my Su6 for one day, and was impressed with it,  until it froze on me and screen flashed blue and started boot looping, it wasn't rooted. 

Couldn't get into recovery or nothing, returned it back to the store for a new one,  this one is running fine so I'm hoping I was just unlucky with the last one. 

Got to say again I am so impressed with this phone giving the price it sells for. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 13, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Did you sideload exposed or used custom recovery zip install ...
> 
> #dalvik.vm.image-dex2oat-filter=verify-none
> #dalvik.vm.dex2oat-filter=verify-none
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, i've done that. Yesterday was perfect, fast boot, fast at opening apps and changing apps but today.. Lacks of lags.. :/

Edit: commented out both lines, then i flashed the xposed zip on twrp..
Im from Portugal with the original version.. Updates are unavailable for now i dont know why..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jharn06 (Oct 13, 2015)

Is there a tutorial to install xposed ?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 13, 2015)

Yes, on modaco.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jharn06 (Oct 13, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Yes, on modaco.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I searched no luck could you please link me,


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 13, 2015)

jharn06 said:


> I searched no luck could you please link me,

Click to collapse



Sure.
www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375872-xposed-lags-no-more/

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 13, 2015)

Ill just wait for 5.1, official or cm..


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 13, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Ill just wait for 5.1, official or cm..

Click to collapse



I will do the same, i was expecting that by now 5.1 would be available, unfortunatelly it's taking time... 6.0 is already out and we do not even have 5.1 :/

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 13, 2015)

Dont expect nothing from Vodafone 
Just use cm 12.1 when ionespeaker finish it.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 13, 2015)

Thats if it gets finished


----------



## Red Lee (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm now testing xposed framework v75, maybe the lag issue is fixed with this update. I was using v74. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 13, 2015)

Post your feedback here tomorrow.. I had v75 too.. And 1 day after the phone had lag on apps.. Like 5 sec to open SMS app.. Without root and xposed, the app opens in less than one second.. Big difference.. Its a shame.. I really like xposed :/

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Oct 13, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Thats if it gets finished

Click to collapse



It surely will get finished. The important thing is that it is booted, and that we do not need to unlock bootloader for custom rom.


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm a week now on exposed and no lag ... BUT I am clearing my cache regularly because I am playing around with my phone to much ... or so my wife says -.-# ... Small side note ... I did the changes to the build.prop  and clearing of the cache AFTER I installed exposed and some modules ... also I am Irish might just be my dame luck 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 13, 2015)

Im with xposed again.. No lag for now.. I hope it maintains without lag 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 14, 2015)

Anyone hás link to pt ota update? There is no updates line 2 weeks now from stock

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PsycoCZ (Oct 14, 2015)

*Please, i need help with rooting*

Vodafone smart ultra 6,you say it works with king root, it worked, well at least it seems like it worked, it stays rooted for less than a minute and then unroots itself back to normal state, please help.
PS: I just want root, no custom ROM. thanks


----------



## russy23 (Oct 14, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Anyone hás link to pt ota update? There is no updates line 2 weeks now from stock
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



there has been no OTA update


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 14, 2015)

There were a couple small ota security updates, but not a whole ROM.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

PsycoCZ said:


> Vodafone smart ultra 6,you say it works with king root, it worked, well at least it seems like it worked, it stays rooted for less than a minute and then unroots itself back to normal state, please help.
> PS: I just want root, no custom ROM. thanks

Click to collapse



Root with kingroot.. Install twrp and flash supersu zip on twrp.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## PsycoCZ (Oct 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Root with kingroot.. Install twrp and flash supersu zip on twrp.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

PsycoCZ said:


> How?

Click to collapse



First, root phone with kingroot and download this -> http://www.mediafire.com/?q60p159iept0124

This -> http://www.mediafire.com/?18wr72d089nrj7s (flash this with TWRP after install it)

And this -> http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu

Put the three files on intern storage, not sdcard.

Go to playstore and download 'Terminal Android Emulator'
Open the app and write

su

Click enter, then write this

dd if=/sdcard/recovery-twrp2870-p839v55.img of=/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/recovery    (you can copy and paste this)

Click enter and to be more easy.. download a app called 'Quick Boot' a blue circle and an yellow thing..
Grant root and click on 'Recovery'
Go to Install and choose the Recovery.zip and the supersu.zip.. Then just reboot system and you've an rooted Phone.




Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Oct 14, 2015)

Does the cm12 work in progress have a good DPI. I hate the large text on this 1080 phone. Really can't wait to see loads of tweaking options

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes Tezray.. On CM you also have an option on Definitions to change DPI..


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 14, 2015)

I just want the mr01d pt update because zte took it down from ota

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## movitum (Oct 14, 2015)

you dont even need root do change dpi dude lol @ tezray

adb shell wm density <dpi>


----------



## Tezray (Oct 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Yes Tezray.. On CM you also have an option on Definitions to change DPI..

Click to collapse



Great thanks. I have been on iPhone the last 6 years or so back on Android because the price and screen size.

Lunario whats Mr01d update?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

Its the last Portuguese update.. But unavailable since 2 weeks ago.. Even in UK it's unavailable.. :\


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 14, 2015)

Yes ive postes same at modaco .i have sent a ticket to zte from their page

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Red Lee (Oct 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Its the last Portuguese update.. But unavailable since 2 weeks ago.. Even in UK it's unavailable.. :\

Click to collapse



I'm using the Spanish rom for over a month and I'm from Portugal. 

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375760-twrp-flashable-stock-rom-uk_mr01d-full-es_mr01d_2-lite/


russy23 said:


> there has been no OTA update

Click to collapse


----------



## russy23 (Oct 14, 2015)

So its a debloated rom


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi guys I am considering buy this phone but can you please give me some information?

1. How is battery life from 100 to 0? I don't mean how much time it is open. I am asking screen on time.
2. How is charging with quick charge 3.0? How many hours 0 to 100 percent?
3. Can I unlock this phone in every country?
4. What is the latest Android version for this phone 5.0.2? 5.1.1?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

Red Lee said:


> I'm using the Spanish rom for over a month and I'm from Portugal.
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375760-twrp-flashable-stock-rom-uk_mr01d-full-es_mr01d_2-lite/

Click to collapse



I don't want another country's ROMs.. I bet that when you turn on the phone, some things shows in Spanish for a few seconds and than changes to Portuguese.. That happened to me on UK ROM.. But in English of course.



nhmanas said:


> Hi guys I am considering buy this phone but can you please give me some information?
> 
> 1. How is battery life from 100 to 0? I don't mean how much time it is open. I am asking screen on time.
> 2. How is charging with quick charge 3.0? How many hours 0 to 100 percent?
> ...

Click to collapse



1 - I get 4/5/6/7 hours sometimes. Mostly 4 hours or 5.. I play alot xD

2 - This phone don't even support quick charge 2.0, so... But 0-100 takes about 1:30 or 2 hours.

3 - Buy an code on ebay..

4 - 5.0.2.. There are rumours that Vodafone gonna launch an 5.1 update but i dont know.. We also have CM 12.1, Ionespeaker is working on it.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I don't want another country's ROMs.. I bet that when you turn on the phone, some things shows in Spanish for a few seconds and than changes to Portuguese.. That happened to me on UK ROM.. But in English of course.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But it says on every page it supports quick charge 3.0??
And what is the status of development cm12.1?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> But it says on every page it supports quick charge 3.0??
> And what is the status of development cm12.1?

Click to collapse



Well i can't test that so i don't know if it supports or not :\

Well.. CM 12.1 already boots.. I've already tested it, me and another few people here.. CM 12.1 maybe gonna take a few weeks to be at 100%.. Has a few bugs, no sound, no camera..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Well i can't test that so i don't know if it supports or not :\
> 
> Well.. CM 12.1 already boots.. I've already tested it, me and another few people here.. CM 12.1 maybe gonna take a few weeks to be at 100%.. Has a few bugs, no sound, no camera..

Click to collapse



Oh.. I have i9100 s2 now. It have same issues with cm13 right now. 
Is there memory leak issue on stock 5.0.2?
And how can't you test quick charge? Is it need special things?
Sorry I asked too much


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Oh.. I have i9100 s2 now. It have same issues with cm13 right now.
> Is there memory leak issue on stock 5.0.2?
> And how can't you test quick charge? Is it need special things?
> Sorry I asked too much

Click to collapse



I dont know nothing about that quick charge thing.. Maybe im saying crap.. But phones charges super fast.. 1/2% per min..
But with the Qualcomm Quick Charger.. Should be faster..

And about the memory leak.. Never saw that on this stock rom so..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I dont know nothing about that quick charge thing.. Maybe im saying crap.. But phones charges super fast.. 1/2% per min..
> But with the Qualcomm Quick Charger.. Should be faster..
> 
> And about the memory leak.. Never saw that on this stock rom so..

Click to collapse



Man thanks for all this answers! 
But one last question: do you think this phone has a future? Cm side and stock side both answers


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 14, 2015)

movitum said:


> you dont even need root do change dpi dude lol @ tezray
> 
> adb shell wm density <dpi>

Click to collapse



I'm running with this and there's a few glitches, most noticeably in the round icons in the contact app. Hopefully the CM option is better in this respect


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 14, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Man thanks for all this answers!
> But one last question: do you think this phone has a future? Cm side and stock side both answers

Click to collapse



I think CM have future.. Ionespeaker won't give up 
Stock side.. I don't know..  But an 5.1 update would be nice.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 14, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I think CM have future.. Ionespeaker won't give up
> Stock side.. I don't know..  But an 5.1 update would be nice.

Click to collapse



I am convinced to buy this phone thanks to you mate thanks!


----------



## Red Lee (Oct 15, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I don't want another country's ROMs.. I bet that when you turn on the phone, some things shows in Spanish for a few seconds and than changes to Portuguese.. That happened to me on UK ROM.. But in English of course.

Click to collapse



You're wrong, there is no Spanish sayings whatsoever. It's exactly as the Portuguese version.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 15, 2015)

Red Lee said:


> You're wrong, there is no Spanish sayings whatsoever. It's exactly as the Portuguese version.

Click to collapse



Im right. I tested it.
'Actualizando aplicacion...' 
Spanish lockscreen for a few seconds than changes to Portuguese.. I dont want that.
 Restored to original rom Portuguese.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 15, 2015)

Nope same here when rebooting there is Luke few seconds of spanish then chances to portuguese

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 AM ----------

Same too bad no mr01d ..still Waiting to see what zte says

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Red Lee (Oct 15, 2015)

That only happens the first time you boot after flashing the rom.


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 15, 2015)

Everytime you reboot at least here

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Red Lee (Oct 15, 2015)

You installed the lite or the normal version?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 15, 2015)

Lite version. And that language thing happens all the time, not on first boot only..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Oct 15, 2015)

movitum said:


> you dont even need root do change dpi dude lol @ tezray
> 
> adb shell wm density <dpi>

Click to collapse



Thought I read you need root. And some people were having problems changing DPI will give a go cheers

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 15, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Im right. I tested it.
> 'Actualizando aplicacion...'
> Spanish lockscreen for a few seconds than changes to Portuguese.. I dont want that.
> Restored to original rom Portuguese.
> ...

Click to collapse



Just change te lines that says "es" and "ES" to "pt" and "PT" in build.prop that solves the espanol problem!


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 15, 2015)

Tezray said:


> Thought I read you need root. And some people were having problems changing DPI will give a go cheers
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



You definitely don't need root, just adb working. But like u said already theres the occasional rendering glitch


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 15, 2015)

Trinotet said:


> Just change te lines that says "es" and "ES" to "pt" and "PT" in build.prop that solves the espanol problem!

Click to collapse



Oh thanks, solved.. Thank you mate!

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 15, 2015)

I sent lonespeaker a pm the other day about using roms for the xiaomi mi4 to see if anything would be compatable to sort issues out..no reply..i dont wanna sound a bastard but maybe we wont get cm12.1 from lonespeaker


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 15, 2015)

russy23 said:


> I sent lonespeaker a pm the other day about using roms for the xiaomi mi4 to see if anything would be compatable to sort issues out..no reply..i dont wanna sound a bastard but maybe we wont get cm12.1 from lonespeaker

Click to collapse



The xiami mi4 uses a completely different chipset but the after digging around the m4i variant has the same chipset so I'm looking into it.  sorry for not replying but I don't work on this rom 24 hours a day.  I do it when I can.  feel free to compile cm12 yourself if you are in a rush, its not rocket science.


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 15, 2015)

For me is black magic ... I rather go with rocked science ... Thanks for your work L's ... Godspeed on that ROM 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 15, 2015)

No rush here mate take tour time at least you are trying big cheer to you

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 15, 2015)

If i had another smart ultra 6 id give it a shot


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 15, 2015)

russy23 said:


> If i had another smart ultra 6 id give it a shot

Click to collapse



Whats wrong with the one you've got?


----------



## russy23 (Oct 15, 2015)

Only phone..easy to brick isnt it..dont u also need linux..id love to learn but never done rom building


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 15, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Only phone..easy to brick isnt it..dont u also need linux..id love to learn but never done rom building

Click to collapse



You can use mac osx but it's a little trickier.  as long as you don't overwrite the recovery partition you should be safe.

I only have limited access to an SU6 so my testing time is limited and my last 2 builds 'bricked' the phone for 4 days.  had to wait for the battery to run out to get back to recovery, no buttons would work.  I'm not skilled enough with the kernel to understand what I'm doing lol


----------



## russy23 (Oct 15, 2015)

a little good news on chat 
Deepak: Hello, you're chatting with Deepak, one of Vodafone's online customer service specialists. How may I help you today?
chris: hiya, is there any plans to bring out anfroid 5.1 or even 6.0 to smart ultra 6
Deepak: Sure, I'll help you with the same.
Deepak: Just to confirm you want to purchase a new phone.
chris: no, i bought the phone 2 weeks ago
Deepak: Okay.
chris: so will there be any new android releases for it??
Deepak: Sure, I'll help you with it.
Deepak: just to confirm are you a Pay monthly customer ?
chris: pay as you go
Deepak: Thanks.
Deepak: Now, the new version is available you'll receive the notification on the phone.
chris: but is there a new version coming out
Deepak: Yes, but for the exacta date you need to contact our technical team on 191.
chris: so it could be next year yet, ok 
Deepak: No, we'll be launching new versions soon.
chris: excellent, ive heard 5.1 is alot better and smoother than 5.0.2
Deepak: Yes, you're correct.
chris: ok thanks, much appreciated
Deepak: You're most welcome.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 15, 2015)

I bet that is an computer talking with you.. I think its a lie.. Lets see..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 15, 2015)

Lie or not, only realistic option to get an upgrade


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 15, 2015)

Irish Vodafone said 2 weeks on 7 september and nothing [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 15, 2015)

russy23 said:


> a little good news on chat
> Deepak: Hello, you're chatting with Deepak, one of Vodafone's online customer service specialists. How may I help you today?
> chris: hiya, is there any plans to bring out anfroid 5.1 or even 6.0 to smart ultra 6
> Deepak: Sure, I'll help you with the same.
> ...

Click to collapse



Although it would be nice to get 5.1 you can't take the above "conversation" with any seriousness surely? I'm pretty certain that if you'd asked him whether he was sitting on an Elephant he would have replied "Sure"...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 15, 2015)

Yeah.. Ask him if he is gay, he will answer you "Of course, Android 6.0 release is coming" or something.. Not viable xD


----------



## russy23 (Oct 15, 2015)

I guess we will have to wait and see..


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 15, 2015)

Carefully angry rant incoming in ... 3 ... 2 ... 1

WTF!!!!!!!

First of all what the **** is wrong with people!!!! I mean who looked at this guy and said to them self's ... Jup that's the guy we can entrust with the care of our customers ... I am in a very customer oriented field and I can't get my head around this, the ONE person you want to make sure knows what the living ****ing **** is going on ... Is the guy who talks DIRECTLY to the ****ing customers ...... For god sake read a book or something ... Show that you care ... We spend money on this **** and ALL we want to know is ARE you working on it and WHEN is it coming. PLEASE show that you a least care a little bit about the people THAT PAY YOUR ****ING BILLS!!!!!!!

Angry rant over, peace ****ing out ....

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 15, 2015)

It is Vodafone the worst mobile company out there.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 15, 2015)

Vodafone its just an mobile operator.. They don't make ROMs... They depend on ZTE..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 15, 2015)

They will be the one who put pressure on zte to update. 

They may already have another phone lined up to replace this one and it will get forgotten about.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 15, 2015)

Hi again mates! I am going to buy this phone as birth day present tomorrow yayyy!!

So I read about rooting on this thread. I am quite experienced with my (g)old galaxy s2. But I don't want to screw my new phone.

So.. Is there any stock rom links? Is there a flashing tool for pc (I am running ubuntu but windows flashing tools are ok too) like odin for samsung? BTW I am living in Turkey. Is stock roms are different country by country? 

Also I contacted Vodafone in my area and they said I don't have to unlock this phone


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 16, 2015)

need custom ROM's for Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 can anyone make one for marshmallow update?
please help this phone get Android 6.0 Marshmallow update ROM.

Xda developers please help


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 16, 2015)

There is none with luck you will have cm12 ...afaik noone has Android m yet


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 16, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> There is none with luck you will have cm12 ...afaik noone has Android m yet
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



One sugestion.. Read what you write before send.. Your keyboard (Portuguese) correct the words and makes your English horrible and nobody can understand that..

I dont have any hope on 5.1 or 6 update.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 16, 2015)

Fixed i dont have  many hope either 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:25 AM ----------

Btw  http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/2 something new after 1 month 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 16, 2015)

Something new? They say one thing and other happens.. First time with an ZTE phone and i see that ZTE is a full-crap company.


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 16, 2015)

ear Valued ZTE Customer,

Thank you for contacting ZTE.

Regarding your inquiry, we would recommend that you'd better contact your network operator or dealer to consult.

Because the android updated is based on the demand of your local network operator or dealer,

Should you require any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us!

Zte response to the lack of ota update

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:47 PM ----------

http://forum.vodafone.pt/t5/Assistê...t-Ultra-6-Update-Via-OTA-Cancelado/m-p/230811

Haja line vê isto lol 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 16, 2015)

Like I said in my last post, ZTE won't spend time making a update if they are not Asked.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 16, 2015)

Guys my last post Vodafone pt say last version is mro2a Android 5.1 lol 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JohnZoro (Oct 17, 2015)

i just bought this phone and it keeps resetting itself and going to the powered by android page and has a funny flashing white line at the top

Any ideas?


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 17, 2015)

I would take it back and get a replacement.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## craigyd76 (Oct 17, 2015)

Mine done that after having it for only a day,  kept boot looping with a white line at the top, had to return the phone and got a replacement straight away, this one has been fine. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hsd (Oct 17, 2015)

@lonespeaker

Thanks for your work on the CM build I tried it briefly so am posting what I found. 

WORKING
Fast and smooth 
SMS (I sent one to my number and received the msg back)
Orientation
Adaptive Brightness
WiFi

NOT WORKING
Audio and most apps that depend on it
Sim not detected
GPS
Capacative Button Lights
Dolby Sound Force Close (probably due to no audio)
GPS (I think could only test in browser)
Recents Capacitive Buuton Inncorectly Mapped

Thanks again.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 18, 2015)

I bought this phone  yesterday and my first impressions:
1. Really really good battery life (6h-7h sot)
2. Poor 3d gaming performance (especially asphalt 8)
3. Lags!! I think it is because of sh*tty Vodafone rom

No, I am not rooted. I am waiting for 5.1.1 or 6.0 daily driver stable build of cm.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 18, 2015)

Thats strange.. I think this Phone has a decent 3d gaming on asphalt.. And i don't have lag on the phone :/

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## craigyd76 (Oct 18, 2015)

I've been using the phone for a few days now... Had zero lag.. And played fifa, asphalt and real racing with no problems at all. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 18, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I bought this phone  yesterday and my first impressions:
> 1. Really really good battery life (6h-7h sot)
> 2. Poor 3d gaming performance (especially asphalt 8)
> 3. Lags!! I think it is because of sh*tty Vodafone rom
> ...

Click to collapse



Make sure you've got the latest update to 5.0.2, it makes quite a difference from 5.0.1 from memory.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 18, 2015)

This phone never had 5.0.1, wtf.. Always 5.0.2


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 18, 2015)

For those that buy the phone and start using it straight away, don't do it, first boot lags for some people, it did for me, so i made a factory reset and gaming is not bad, no lags or hickups, another thing clean cache once in a while.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JohnZoro (Oct 18, 2015)

ok so im going to take it back to the store

but i wanted to get my photos off it first

so i used the data cabled and it said "installing software" or something

i clicked on close/cancel? and now it doesn't detect the phone which is annoying as i wanted to get the photos off of it


----------



## ohyesman (Oct 18, 2015)

Move them on SD card


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 18, 2015)

Go to the phone settings, look for

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------

Storage and press the 3 small dots in the corner of the right upper screen ... Press USB computer connection and make sure mtp is on ... That will hopefully do it

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------

On a side note running exposed for 2weeks now and no lag ....  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 18, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Make sure you've got the latest update to 5.0.2, it makes quite a difference from 5.0.1 from memory.

Click to collapse



I was never on 5.0.1 and yes I updated as soon as I bought.
I don't know maybe CPU can't handle 1080p display

Edit: guys I have a issue
Snapchat photo effects closes app without warning.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 18, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I was never on 5.0.1 and yes I updated as soon as I bought.
> I don't know maybe CPU can't handle 1080p display

Click to collapse



It might not have been 5.0.1 since I just updated straight off and never really noticed what was on it originally (I'm ignoring the moron who posted before you) but the 40Mb patch certainly helped.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## hsd (Oct 18, 2015)

Mine was quite laggy when first bought.  

Dont know what ROM I was on (I didnt updtae) but as soon as I installed the debloated ROM from elperroderoke at modaco I'ts been flying and I'm very impressed.

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375760-twrp-flashable-stock-rom-uk_mr01d-full-es_mr01d_2-lite/


----------



## amaan2121 (Oct 18, 2015)

my smart ultra is not switching on but when i charge it i get the blue light and it comes up when i connect it to my pc also it will not go into ftm mode or recovery mode what do i do?


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Oct 18, 2015)

amaan2121 said:


> my smart ultra is not switching on but when i charge it i get the blue light and it comes up when i connect it to my pc also it will not go into ftm mode or recovery mode what do i do?

Click to collapse



Hold down the power button for about 2 minutes until it switches on.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 18, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> It might not have been 5.0.1 since I just updated straight off and never really noticed what was on it originally (I'm ignoring the moron who posted before you) but the 40Mb patch certainly helped.

Click to collapse



I used phone like 30 minutes before 40mb package so no time to observe
I was googling and I find out there is a ready 5.1.1 update and it is testing. They give update file name on modaco forums

Edit: link http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/376347-vdf-995nb01-pt_mr02a-os-version-51/

Sorry for much edits


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 18, 2015)

Portugal don't even have OTAs available.. xD


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 18, 2015)

UK also lets hope Vodafone or zte make them avaiable

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 18, 2015)

hsd said:


> Mine was quite laggy when first bought.
> 
> Dont know what ROM I was on (I didnt updtae) but as soon as I installed the debloated ROM from elperroderoke at modaco I'ts been flying and I'm very impressed.
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375760-twrp-flashable-stock-rom-uk_mr01d-full-es_mr01d_2-lite/

Click to collapse



this stock rom is pretty much bloat free

whats ram usage


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 18, 2015)

I'm guessing anyone talking about lags is running the out of the box software, which ran like it had various debugging stuff turned on. It was slow, janky and had a few graphical glitches. With the update applied it is a much better phone


----------



## russy23 (Oct 18, 2015)

the only crap performance i notice is using chrome, the scrolling is delayed quite abit


----------



## corsav6 (Oct 18, 2015)

Can anyone explain why the su6 has such a low runtime score on Antutu?
Moto G 1st gen is 2000 or around that.
Su6 is 200, give or take a few.
I asked and searched but can't find an answer.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## smokerman (Oct 18, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> Can anyone explain why the su6 has such a low runtime score on Antutu?
> Moto G 1st gen is 2000 or around that.
> Su6 is 200, give or take a few.
> I asked and searched but can't find an answer.
> ...

Click to collapse



still not optimized..this phone should give at least 30k..


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 19, 2015)

russy23 said:


> the only crap performance i notice is using chrome, the scrolling is delayed quite abit

Click to collapse



Use opera, much better.


corsav6 said:


> Can anyone explain why the su6 has such a low runtime score on Antutu?
> Moto G 1st gen is 2000 or around that.
> Su6 is 200, give or take a few.
> I asked and searched but can't find an answer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Antutu doesn't mean nothing.. Su6 has a low score on antutu because its almost an 100% pure Android like Nexus.


Edit: quoted the wrong person.. Instead of corsav, its for smokerman.
Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 19, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Use opera, much better.
> 
> Antutu doesn't mean nothing.. Su6 has a low score on antutu because its almost an 100% pure Android like Nexus.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Correct on both points, and if anybody is tempted to try Mobile Firefox instead don't bother, it's even worse than Chrome with seconds going by before doing anything. Opera is the way to go at this moment in time.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Oct 19, 2015)

*Anyone looking for the ADB drivers?*

I've not seen it mentioned already but they exist on the phone, tucked away in:

/system/etc/pcsuite.iso


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 19, 2015)

Are there performance differences between roms? (country by country)
Turkey rom: 1.07 GB
Portugal rom: 894 MB


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 19, 2015)

Probably just  the amount of apps inside 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 19, 2015)

Language packs installed as well possibly.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 19, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> Language packs installed as well possibly.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you think there is a performance difference? I was using sgs2 and we prefer Brazilian base for building roms but Poland base were disaster! Is there something like this for this phone?

Edit: which country rom are you using?


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 19, 2015)

I wouldn't know really. Never built a ROM before. It's way beyond me.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 19, 2015)

I havê used UK pt and es one and didnt noticed any difference . es one in zte site already has the mr01d 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:33 PM ----------

Mr01d is the update that includes the stagefright fix

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 19, 2015)

For those unhappy with chrome scrolling, I have fixed it on mine and it made a big difference. Here's what I did:

http://www.androidauthority.com/chrome-android-scroll-lagging-363080/


----------



## vegetka (Oct 19, 2015)

Didn't find that option in flags.  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Oct 19, 2015)

same, its a 2 year old tip though


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 19, 2015)

Well.. Im with an big issue on SU6..
Rebooted to recovery mode and flashed and zip to make Adway work.. After that my phone doesn't boot at all.. Nothing appears on screen.. I press power key for a  minutes.. The phone vibrates like is turning ON and nothing on screen.. Only buttons blue lights gets ON.. Power key, power key and vol -, power key and vol +, nothing.. Wtf :\

Edit: Solved.. Wtf.. I connected the phone via usb to the PC and worked.. This random bugs.. wtf xD


----------



## BlitterTwisted (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry guys. I'm really confused. I'm sure this was the setting I changed. Maybe its been recently removed. There's articles as new as July 2015 referencing this tweak.


----------



## vegetka (Oct 19, 2015)

Looks like this option is split into two: height and width.  Anyway I have no issues with chrome.  Works smooth. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## elbs (Oct 20, 2015)

BlitterTwisted said:


> I'm guessing anyone talking about lags is running the out of the box software, which ran like it had various debugging stuff turned on. It was slow, janky and had a few graphical glitches. With the update applied it is a much better phone

Click to collapse



what is this update you're referring to?

i haven't received any OTA updates since buying my SU6...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 20, 2015)

They're unavailable, we dont know why..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 20, 2015)

I am loosing faith on this phone...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 20, 2015)

Never had faith on Vodafone Phones.
Just wait.. Maybe ionespeaker can figure it out and fix all the bugs and maybe Vodafone can launch the update.
My friebs bought an su6 and it already came with mr01d.. Maybe that's why the update its unavailable.. They're selling them with the update so.. Who roots gets ****ed up. (Because you need to flash update.zip to restore all the system because unroot isnt enough)

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 20, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Never had faith on Vodafone Phones.
> Just wait.. Maybe ionespeaker can figure it out and fix all the bugs and maybe Vodafone can launch the update.
> My friebs bought an su6 and it already came with mr01d.. Maybe that's why the update its unavailable.. They're selling them with the update so.. Who roots gets ****ed up. (Because you need to flash update.zip to restore all the system because unroot isnt enough)
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But i have that firmware... Wich one do you have?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Oct 20, 2015)

Phone is running great on my end ... But I am a lowspec user and this thing is the best spec phone I had ... Camera is great ... Phone is fast and don't have bugs ... But I am just a USER ... Watch YouTube shoot some photos and read my email ... Also play klicker games .... ;p

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 20, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Phone is running great on my end ... But I am a lowspec user and this thing is the best spec phone I had ... Camera is great ... Phone is fast and don't have bugs ... But I am just a USER ... Watch YouTube shoot some photos and read my email ... Also play klicker games .... ;p
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's great but i am a power user, i would allways root my phone, change the kernel, undervolt, overclock, that's why i miss my note 2, seriously i used to do a lot of stuff, there where ROMs, kernels, and this phone, nothing 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 AM ----------

I might swap my ultra 6 for a Note 2 or a Nexus 5

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> But i have that firmware... Wich one do you have?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Im with mr01d_2 lite from spain.
I've wait 2 weeks for updates from Vodafone Portugal and nothing.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 20, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Im with mr01d_2 lite from spain.
> I've wait 2 weeks for updates from Vodafone Portugal and nothing.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I received the update, if i remember it was about 2 or 3 weeks ago

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> I received the update, if i remember it was about 2 or 3 weeks ago
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I had the updates too.. But i had root and to unroot completely i needed to flash update.zip again..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 20, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I had the updates too.. But i had root and to unroot completely i needed to flash update.zip again..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ok, it's because of that i haven't rooted the phone yet, if i keep the phone guess i will wait for 5.1 or cm12(bugless)

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

Why dont we have a main forum like note2 or sgs2 etc
Also I contacted zte about Snapchat filter lag they just said factory reset but I bought my phone 3 days ago. I asked 5.1 but man they didn't even answer yet


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 20, 2015)

Probably because it's not a mainstream phone,  and has little to no support. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 20, 2015)

Already asked about pt mr02a and now they asked me to provide the imei and SN só they can check ( Vodafone pt say that the latest aproved firmware is *VDF-995NB01-PT_MR02a


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Already asked about pt mr02a and now they asked me to provide the imei and SN só they can check ( Vodafone pt say that the latest aproved firmware is *VDF-995NB01-PT_MR02a
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What??? It is 5.1.1 build AFAIK is it released???!!!

Edit: no it is not true. Checked on zte site:

Pacote de actualização de software (VDF-995NB01-PT002c) via microSD e respectivo manual de instruções


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 20, 2015)

That is the original ROM .. That is why im insisting with zte  according to this post on pt forum that is the latest aproved firmware

http://forum.vodafone.pt/t5/Assistê...t-Ultra-6-Update-Via-OTA-Cancelado/m-p/230811

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

Nota sure if Vodafone pt is dependable of Vodafone UK to be able to release ROMs 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> That is the original ROM .. That is why im insisting with zte  according to this post on pt forum that is the latest aproved firmware
> 
> http://forum.vodafone.pt/t5/Assistê...t-Ultra-6-Update-Via-OTA-Cancelado/m-p/230811
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So are you using android 5.1.1 now? I don't understand Portuguese I couldn't understand link


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 20, 2015)

No because its not avaiable .they say its zte that has to deliver it. Zte says that is the carrier that has to demand it .im trying to ask zte why its not avaiable

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:51 PM ----------

Submit Time:*2015-10-20 05:13:10
Description:*dear sirs i already talked to Vodafone Portugal that told that the latest approved firmware is VDF-995NB01-PT_MR02a and its your responsibility to deliver it so please do.*

And please do not give me *same auto response from the last 2. emails. 

That is my last email to zte 


This is the response

Dear Valued ZTE Customer, *

Thank you for contacting ZTE.

Would you please provide us the IMEI and SN number of your ZTE device?

And we will check information for you.

For any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact ZTE.

We shall always be glad to serve you.




Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:56 PM ----------

Só i will sendo another email to them later

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

Is there any news on cm12.1 @lonespeaker ?


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

cm12.1 wont happen, is official release or nothing


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> cm12.1 wont happen, is official release or nothing

Click to collapse



Why not wait for lonespeaker to answer? Calm down

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Why not wait for lonespeaker to answer? Calm down
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



he said a while back he has no idea about doing the kernal, so im guessing thats your answer


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> he said a while back he has no idea about doing the kernal, so im guessing thats your answer

Click to collapse



Really?? Kernel and drive sources are fully  open sourced! And we have fully operating cm12.1 (I didn't test it that's what forum says) but we have camera, ril and some problems too.


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> You can use mac osx but it's a little trickier.  as long as you don't overwrite the recovery partition you should be safe.
> 
> I only have limited access to an SU6 so my testing time is limited and my last 2 builds 'bricked' the phone for 4 days.  had to wait for the battery to run out to get back to recovery, no buttons would work.  I'm not skilled enough with the kernel to understand what I'm doing lol

Click to collapse



thats what he said, limited access to the SU6 aswell


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> thats what he said, limited access to the SU6 aswell

Click to collapse



I pm to @Lysergic Acid about cm12.1
He is a great developer in i9100 forums

Btw please quote person you are answering people.


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

i remember acid man 

you guys really should check this out, seems legit, only issue is he needs you to donate to download the premiem version

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63390460&postcount=1116


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> i remember acid man
> 
> you guys really should check this out, seems legit, only issue is he needs you to donate to download the premiem version
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63390460&postcount=1116

Click to collapse



Errm is zte blade s6 roms working on our devices? I mean can we flash directly without forking it?


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 20, 2015)

Premium CM12!!  First I've ever seen of it,  sounds like a cop out. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

Free links here if anyone interested  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=63396750


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

well its on the thread of that phone on xda, his asking for a donation to cover his time i spose, but whats stopping someone getting it and then sharing it

is that the preemium

ive pmed him to see if its safe to flash, i mean the only difference is screen


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> well its on the thread of that phone on xda, his asking for a donation to cover his time i spsoe, but whats stopping someone getting it and then sharing it

Click to collapse



Haven't read the whole thread,  but I see people saying the free version is lower performance than the premium,  asking for donations is fine,  but to reduce the romantic performance and charge for it goes against the whole idea of it Imo. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> well its on the thread of that phone on xda, his asking for a donation to cover his time i spose, but whats stopping someone getting it and then sharing it
> 
> is that the preemium

Click to collapse



What can we do with this ROM now? We have a link..


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

ive asked him if it will work, hopefully get a responce


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> ive asked him if it will work, hopefully get a responce

Click to collapse



I think it's not... We have 1080p display. Blade s6 have 720p. Different cameras and WiFi drivers. These could be a problem


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

i would of thought they would be the same


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 20, 2015)

As far as i know our is a variante of s6blade plus its the same kernel so this ROM can be very useful to us

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> As far as i know our is a variante of s6blade plus its the same kernel so this ROM can be very useful to us
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



We can use same kernel I guess but absolutely not rom. We have to fork it before flashing


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> We can use same kernel I guess but absolutely not rom. We have to fork it before flashing

Click to collapse



how do you mean folk


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 20, 2015)

Yes still can be very usefull a fork is better than scratch

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Yes still can be very usefull a fork is better than scratch
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ur right not a better way but faster


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice to see how things are going now

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

Lysergic Acid has answered me and he says he do best he can thanks man!


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

Got a reply from blade s6 guy:-

Hi, i tried to port from smart ultra, but kernel device other. Our donor - aquaris m5

Big bugger


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 20, 2015)

@lonespeaker isn't online for a while isn't he?

Edit: Last online today 3pm

Which time zone XDA using?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 20, 2015)

-1 Hour. 21:17 on Portugal.. 20:17 XDA.

If aquaris m5 is our "brother"..

Then some1 look at this -> http://forum.cyanogenmod.org/topic/115324-rompiccolo-cyanogenmod-121-for-the-bq-aquaris-m5/


----------



## russy23 (Oct 20, 2015)

I think he meant they use aquaris for the blade,


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> I think he meant they use aquaris for the blade,

Click to collapse



Hmm.. My bad then :\


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 20, 2015)

Our "brother" is the s6 plus same phone except  ours have full HD display

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Oct 20, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Our "brother" is the s6 plus same phone except  ours have full HD display
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Its an s6 blade lux clone afaik, exact same spec anyway.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 21, 2015)

even Motorola Moto G 2nd gen  (over 1 year old phone) is getting android 6.0 Marshmallow.
and Vodafone smart ultra 6 is few months old still no updates.
alternative
or get Motorola Moto G 3rd gen for £130 and get 2 years of updates.
or get a nexus 5x phone and get 3 years of update.
or iphone 6s and get 4 or 5 years of updates. (update cycle)
another option is
or get samsung Galaxy s4 factory refurbished for £120 from Ebay and install CyanogenMod 13 ROM android 6.0 coming out another few weeks. for galaxy s4.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

umbrokhan said:


> even Motorola Moto G 2nd gen  (over 1 year old phone) is getting android 6.0 Marshmallow.
> and Vodafone smart ultra 6 is few months old still no updates.
> alternative
> or get Motorola Moto G 3rd gen for £130 and get 2 years of updates.
> ...

Click to collapse



I am considering returning my su6 because of update thing but man I have 7 hrs 10 mins sot in a day cycle!


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I am considering returning my su6 because of update thing but man I have 7 hrs 10 mins sot in a day cycle!

Click to collapse



I might go to Vodafone today to get a Note 4 or a Huawei P8 or the galaxy A5 if i am bothered after work, i didn't want to spend money on another phone but i am actually getting a bit frustrated lol, i really like the phone, but no official  updates, no custom roms, that's sad. I guess we all saw something on this phone, only Vodafone didn't see it.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> I might go to Vodafone today to get a Note 4 or a Huawei P8 or the galaxy A5 if i am bothered after work, i didn't want to spend money on another phone but i am actually getting a bit frustrated lol, i really like the phone, but no official  updates, no custom roms, that's sad. I guess we all saw something on this phone, only Vodafone didn't see it.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Let's wait for a while.. I still have 11 days


----------



## russy23 (Oct 21, 2015)

Im waiting to see what happens, still pleased i got this for 99 quid


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

I am contacting with Vodafone TR 
they're saying same thing like vf pt "update will be ready be patient we are testing" 
http://forum.vodafone.com.tr/t5/Vod...marshmallow-güncellemesi-alacak-mı/m-p/447305

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Let's wait for a while.. I still have 11 days

Click to collapse



I will have to sell it, or just keep it to play around, if i do buy another phone

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> I will have to sell it, or just keep it to play around, if i do buy another phone
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If there is an another phone giving me 7hrs display time in this price and 5.5 inch I will return [emoji1] 

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## russy23 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sot is by far the best ive had, with nothing disabled, location sync etc i get bout 6 hours,


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 21, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Sot is by far the best ive had, with nothing disabled, location sync etc i get bout 6 hours,

Click to collapse


 this was my best till now

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Sot is by far the best ive had, with nothing disabled, location sync etc i get bout 6 hours,

Click to collapse



Nah.. I'm a battery maniac I disable everything my best is 7hrs 10 mins

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 21, 2015)

Vodafone Smart 6 users to be able to offer a better experience continues testing is currently 5.1 software. The tests will be shared by users with updates as soon as possible upon completion.

Update information of the device does not come directly to us. We provide return to you in accordance with disclosures from the relevant departments. The information you transmit to us is to be held device updates. You can get to this essential information. We ask you to wait a short time more.

found this in different language on Vodafone website. i hope this helps.

i can't see no Lag or errors or bugs on Android 5.0.1
there no major change in android 6.0 Marshmallow only Doze feature sounds good. 
what does 5.1.1 update do?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

umbrokhan said:


> Vodafone Smart 6 users to be able to offer a better experience continues testing is currently 5.1 software. The tests will be shared by users with updates as soon as possible upon completion.
> 
> Update information of the device does not come directly to us. We provide return to you in accordance with disclosures from the relevant departments. The information you transmit to us is to be held device updates. You can get to this essential information. We ask you to wait a short time more.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't want to call Android m with 6.0 because it could be 5.2

5.0.2 have too many bugs. Not only  phone specific, whole os is a complete bug. Samsung or other brands use their own frameworks and codes over aosp but this device is uses only aosp. This means we have to get 5.1.1 quickly, then 6.0

Maybe you can't see any bug because you never used 5.1.1
It's smooth and almost no bug..

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

Vodafone should know how serious we're about 5.1.1 

Here's my threads on my local Vodafone forum page 

Threads are:

1. Snapchat memory leak issue
2. Stagefright
3. Qc 3.0 software support

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

Still waiting for the zte response to my mr2a update in Portugal. The issue was forward to the right ppl 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Still waiting for the zte response to my mr2a update in Portugal. The issue was forward to the right ppl
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't understand what you mean saying "the issue was forward to the right ppl"

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

That wha

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:29 PM ----------

Dear Valued ZTE Customer,

Thank you for contacting ZTE and your prompt reply.

Your email has been forwarded to the relevant colleagues for their appropriate handling.

We will respond as soon as relevant information is available.

There 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 PM ----------

I ammm

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

Keep vodafone under pressure I opened a new thread about lockscreen issue. Otherwise these f#*kers don't give us 5.1.1

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

This is what i asked

please make VDF-995NB01-PT_MR02a (OS version 5.1) available because that is the information given by Vodafone Portugal as the latest approved firmware


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> This is what i asked
> 
> please make VDF-995NB01-PT_MR02a (OS version 5.1) available because that is the information given by Vodafone Portugal as the latest approved firmware
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This is neither about zte nor vodafone. Vodafone have to want a 5.1.1 from zte not us. This is what they agreed. So keep Vodafone under pressure

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

That firmware is should be 5.1.1 and its approved by vodafone pt . Problem is we dont have ota anymore... Like latest update mr01d .and its zte that has to make avaiable

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> That firmware is should be 5.1.1 and its approved by vodafone pt . Problem is we dont have ota anymore... Like latest update mr01d .and its zte that has to make avaiable
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why you don't have ota? Also yes you are right! So it is a released update but not published right?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 21, 2015)

Idk, maybe they are waiting for the other countries to approve the update to release it. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> Idk, maybe they are waiting for the other countries to approve the update to release it.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No they're not.. I checked zte website all country's release date is different (they have 1 week or 10 days difference)

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 21, 2015)

I know, but the UK always gets the updates first (I think).

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes it was available  but now it's no more..only Spanish ROM has the mr01d included 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

I contacted zte about our situation too.

*"Hi, I contacted vodafone about 5.1.1 update they said it's officially going to update in weeks but it has been months! Now they are claiming you and they are right. You are the one who's providing roms to our phone's. Vodafone is just pushing ota updates in every country as alpha pack.

We are waiting for 5.1.1 have a nice day sir."

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Why you don't have ota? Also yes you are right! So it is a released update but not published right?
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Because we installed update.zip from ZTE support.. Im with spain ROM.. 
Idk what they are doing but lets wait. I bought the phone because his specs not because the updates.. People should knew that Vodafone rarely launchs updates.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 21, 2015)

So, you're going to Vodafone like "ZTE blames you". Then you go to ZTE and say "Vodafone blames you". You're just gonna get them mad at each other and then we'll have no updates... [emoji23] 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> So, you're going to Vodafone like "ZTE blames you". Then you go to ZTE and say "Vodafone blames you". You're just gonna get them mad at each other and then we'll have no updates... [emoji23]
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I was thinking same thing [emoji23] [emoji23] 

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:16 PM ----------




LiNe1771 said:


> Because we installed update.zip from ZTE support.. Im with spain ROM..
> Idk what they are doing but lets wait. I bought the phone because his specs not because the updates.. People should knew that Vodafone rarely launchs updates.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



A bad rom can ruin a great device's performance. 

-Nhmanas

[emoji6] 

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

Not the case.. Pretty fluid and fast performance [emoji14]

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Not the case.. Pretty fluid and fast performance [emoji14]
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You used to using a low spec phone aren't you?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## vegetka (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> You used to using a low spec phone aren't you?
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



If you have access to high spec phones,  why bother to buy e160 Vodafone and begging for updates?  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 21, 2015)

vegetka said:


> If you have access to high spec phones,  why bother to buy e160 Vodafone and begging for updates?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Some people just like to moan. 



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

vegetka said:


> If you have access to high spec phones,  why bother to buy e160 Vodafone and begging for updates?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I don't have a high spec phone. Just my sgs2 is running great on 5.1.1 but it's not a good battery life phone so I moved su6

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




BigD18t said:


> Some people just like to moan.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Has someone asked you something? You are out of topic sorry

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I don't have a high spec phone. Just my sgs2 is running great on 5.1.1 but it's not a good battery life phone so I moved su6
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not off topic,  all this thread has turned into is people moaning about a cheap phone not getting an update. 



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> Not off topic,  all this thread has turned into is people moaning about a cheap phone not getting an update.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You are calling cheap phone my main phone man.. It is very expensive in Turkey

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

200€ in Portugal  is not cheap either

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 21, 2015)

In Portugal they are selling it for 194,91 euros online (it's 10% cheaper than in physical stores). Some Vodafone clients can also buy it for 90 euros or 126 euros. I don't think it is that cheap... 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

It is not very cheap or very expensive. In my country is around 190 euro's. In Romania from Vodafone RO.


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 21, 2015)

I bet it's cheaper than a Gs6. 


This phone is a entry level phone,  it not have been designed for loads of updates,  or support, it's for Vodafone to gain more customers who normally couldn't. 

On another note. 

Vodafone UK staff are now being given this phone as there work phone,  so the potential for updates is greater with internal pressure. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grantius (Oct 21, 2015)

It IS a cheap phone. It's not a Galaxy or an iPhone. Name another phone for £125 with the same specs that will get an update.

Stop complaining you're just filling the thread with nonsense


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 21, 2015)

Most phones are cheaper than the S6...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

In a country when the medium sallary is around 200 euros, this phone is not really cheap  . Not offence, maybe in UK, or Ireland, Spain or Portugal, even Turkey, this phone is cheap. In our country is not quite. But if we want to have this kind of devices, then we must pay for this. Its a great effort for this kind of ppl. So, no complain. But an upgrade needed. . In my country a Galaxy S6 is 1000-1200 euros. So?


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

In here 600 to 800€ depends on the model and that in here is very expensive. Same for iPhone 





Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Tezray (Oct 21, 2015)

I thought this phone was advertised with 5.1 but came with 5.0 then people were like oh well its a lot of spec and runs good so who cares but now would like the version it was advertised with because it should have or even just updates for security and 5.1 would apparently take away the slow down and annoying bugs. I am also waiting for the update and as soon as I know its not coming this phone will be my new Kodi remote in the bedroom and I will upgrade to an iPhone 6 plus s. I thought I could try cheap but not even one worthwhile update and still be behind marshmallow would be enough for me

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Grantius (Oct 21, 2015)

Again, compared to those phones this phone is cheap.

Again, stop filling this thread with garbage and leave it open for people to post issues and solutions to things


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 21, 2015)

It was advertised with 5.1 but that was a mistake. 



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

That is I wanna say. We dont afford to by iphone or sgs6. This is an awesome device with a crappy os. Here in Romania, vodafone says android 5.1.1 is on testing stage, and it will available till end of the year. We hope to make it happend. They depends on what zte will do. Sorry for my english.

---------- Post added at 06:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

Why you dont buy an iphone then? Yes, you have right, this phone is cheaper then sgs6or iphone, but in some countrys ot is not. But with a reliable os, this phone can be a very good one. No offence. Greetings!


----------



## Tezray (Oct 21, 2015)

I didn't buy the iPhone because it was 2 months until the 6s release so saw this and thought why not give it a go because I wanted a 5.5" screen. So this is a stop gap but I like it so now I am thinking why do I need to pay £600 more when this can do it. I am really hoping Vodafone come out with 5.1 to make it smoother and bring quick charge etc

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 21, 2015)

Grantius said:


> It IS a cheap phone. It's not a Galaxy or an iPhone. Name another phone for £125 with the same specs that will get an update.
> 
> Stop complaining you're just filling the thread with nonsense

Click to collapse



Motorola Moto G 2nd and 3rd gen for £130 are getting android 6.0 Marshmallow update (2 years life cycle) these are budget phone because of the CPU. moto G is not midrange.  moto G CPU is lower then Vodaofone but still getting 2 years of updates.  you need to do more research before speaking. 
so get your facts right.
and Vodafone smart Ultra 6 is a midrange phone because of the CPU (processor) is midrange and really it should be getting 2 years update's.
very low end smartphone get 1 year update or no updates like £30, £50 and £70 phones 

snapdragon 410 is low end for example Moto E (1 year update) and Motorola Moto G (two year updates) both use same CPU
Moto  E £70 and Moto G (2015) £130 and moto G getting two year updates you tell me why? explain that?

snapdragon 615 is midrange for example HTC desire 820 (two year update) Vodafone has same CPU as this phone.

snapdragon 810 is High end (flagship)  Samsung galaxy s6 (two year update)
and there's nothing wrong with people asking for an update for Vodafone Smart Ultra 6, and if you don't want it that's your choice but everyone is different.  you don''t think like me and i don't think like you.
so please leave the people alone who are asking for an update.  and i hope it gets Marshmallow.
and am waiting for your reply for low CPU phone Moto G getting Marshmallow. which cost £130.  you better have a good answer.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

But it's an Motorola.. This is an ZTE phone (designed by Vodafone)
Never heard of ZTE, dont know if they launch OS updates.. But Vodafone doesnt do it.. They're just an mobile operator.. Not an phone company with engineers that make ROMs or something..
5.0.2 is fine for me. Fast phone, no bugs (for me)..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 21, 2015)

Grantius said:


> It IS a cheap phone. It's not a Galaxy or an iPhone. Name another phone for £125 with the same specs that will get an update.
> 
> Stop complaining you're just filling the thread with nonsense

Click to collapse



Moto G...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 21, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> But it's an Motorola.. This is an ZTE phone (designed by Vodafone)
> Never heard of ZTE, dont know if they launch OS updates.. But Vodafone doesnt do it.. They're just an mobile operator.. Not an phone company with engineers that make ROMs or something..
> 5.0.2 is fine for me. Fast phone, no bugs (for me)..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Maybe Vodafone should push ZTE to lunch Marshmallow instead.
lets put pressure on Vodafone to get the latest and the greatest.

maybe we can find ZTE ROM's some where.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 21, 2015)

First of all, Zte makes the ROM, pushes it to Vodafone, then Vodafone tests the ROM so they can push it to us. You never heard of Zte, then look at huawei, a few years ago no one knew about them, nowadays they are almost like Samsung, it's not allways about the brand, Vodafone is a bit stupid, this phone could be side a side with some great midrange phones, but as someone said before this is a way to get costumers  that cannot afford an expensive phone with great specs. I was stupid enough to spend money on it, or not, maybe we will have cm 12 or 5.1 or maybe who knows 6.0, do i believe it will happen? No not at all, and yes i am gonna wait a little bit more, another thing i have the right to complain as it was advertised 5.1 and not 5.0, it's my money so i will complain!

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 21, 2015)

I still have my sapo a5 that is a ZTE blade And got cm 11 came with 2.3 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 21, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> I still have my sapo a5 that is a ZTE blade And got cm 11 came with 2.3
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I remember that phone, it was a pretty decent device when it came out

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

Price is 900TL in Turkey(~300$ and ~280€)

This is not about price. Every penny is important for me and I want what power what this device all have. Not 60% or 80% I want 100% what this device can do

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:03 PM ----------

And guys what is your roms (if stock write country) and antutu scores? Please comment here

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 21, 2015)

We have to remember that this phone is sold by/exclusively made for Vodafone so it only has a small market. 

The moto G is mass market,  sold by all networks,  super markets,  Amazon,  and sim free in all phone stores,  it sells in millions no doubt whereas this phone a few thousand. 

It's a great phone for the money,  it has a few issues but nothing that stops me running it daily,  I'll keep it for another year until my contract comes up then I'll check out Honor or The Nexus 6p. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Price is 900TL in Turkey(~300$ and ~280€)
> 
> This is not about price. Every penny is important for me and I want what power what this device all have. Not 60% or 80% I want 100% what this device can do
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Im Portuguese but i'm with Spanish ROM.. Updates are unavailable and updates makes the phone more fluid..

Antutu scores? 25k-26k. It's an Pure Android, so.. That's why we have an low score on antutu.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Im Portuguese but i'm with Spanish ROM.. Updates are unavailable and updates makes the phone more fluid..
> 
> Antutu scores? 25k-26k. It's an Pure Android, so.. That's why we have an low score on antutu.

Click to collapse



Why everyone thinks our  score is low because we have pure Android? 

Latest Turkey ROM ~25k

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

I cant explain that.. But is pure.. No "cheats" and other things... For example, the drugs when are pure are better and do not have those chemicals that are harmful to health. Basically a pure android might have less score on antutu but comes to be better than the others. 

PS: I am not a drug addict, just thought that is the easier example xD


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I cant explain that.. But is pure.. No "cheats" and other things... For example, the drugs when are pure are better and do not have those chemicals that are harmful to health. Basically a pure android might have less score on antutu but comes to be better than the others.
> 
> PS: I am not a drug addict, just thought that is the easier example xD

Click to collapse



When I was using sgs2, tw roms have ~17k score but when I'm on aosp roms I have ~18k score so...

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

Sgs2... ._.
But its what i said.
For example.. This stock roms scores 25-26k.. Cm 12.1 scores 30-31k..
Nexus are a high-end phones (the new ones) and they also have a low score for his specs.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Sgs2... ._.
> But its what i said.
> For example.. This stock roms scores 25-26k.. Cm 12.1 scores 30-31k..
> Nexus are a high-end phones (the new ones) and they also have a low score for his specs.
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh sorry.. My tests was on cm12.1 ... It's aosp but not pure [emoji16] 

Also it can be caused by odexed rom

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## mitomanu (Oct 21, 2015)

*Antutu score*

Romanian stock 26,662.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

mitomanu said:


> Romanian stock 26,662.

Click to collapse



Is it rooted?

Btw guys can I update my phone ota  when I root it

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

No root, Romanian stock. I am Mitomanu as well. One and the same person. Two tests, to results.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Is it rooted?
> 
> Btw guys can I update my phone ota  when I root it
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



No..


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

No, you cant. But the updates come in zip format. Download it from zte site put on sdcard and update from there manually from recovery or from android.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

MAROCANU said:


> No, you cant. But the updates come in zip format. Download it from zte site put on sdcard and update from there manually from recovery or from android.

Click to collapse



Thanks I am just wondering I don't really need root right now. If I knew root boost up performance I'd definitely root 

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

Not really. I have rooted my device, and the score was ~25600 if I remember.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

Is there a deodexed rom?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

No. Is the original one.
My version is VDF-995NB01-RO02c.

---------- Post added at 09:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 PM ----------

Proof


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

MAROCANU said:


> No. Is the original one.
> My version is VDF-995NB01-RO02c.

Click to collapse



I don't mean which rom your antutu score is. I mean is there deodexed rom for our phone?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

Im rooted and i increased my performance with build.prop tweaks and one script.. Antutu doesn't mean nothing..

Mine scored 25500 with skype, fb, fb messenger, whatsapp, browser and a few more apps ON..


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

Thos is Romanian stock rom. From Vodafone Romania, built for Vodafone Romania. Why?

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------




LiNe1771 said:


> Im rooted and i increased my performance with build.prop tweaks and one script.. Antutu doesn't mean nothing..
> 
> Mine scored 25500 with skype, fb, fb messenger, whatsapp, browser and a few more apps ON..

Click to collapse



It is a good score. I have all that apps turned off.

---------- Post added at 09:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------




LiNe1771 said:


> Im rooted and i increased my performance with build.prop tweaks and one script.. Antutu doesn't mean nothing..
> 
> Mine scored 25500 with skype, fb, fb messenger, whatsapp, browser and a few more apps ON..

Click to collapse



What tweaks you make in built.prop? What have you changed? Can you tell me? I give a shot.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

MAROCANU said:


> What tweaks you make in built.prop? What have you changed? Can you tell me? I give a shot.

Click to collapse



I think build.prop tweaks are very very minor changes and makes phone little unstable. So it's not worth it. Check my thread on my signature if you want...

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

MAROCANU said:


> Thos is Romanian stock rom. From Vodafone Romania, built for Vodafone Romania. Why?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://android.wonderhowto.com/how-...tery-life-your-rooted-android-device-0161987/

Used that.
In build.prop tweaks you have tweaks to improve battery, mic and call quality, no lag on system UI, a fast boot etc.
If any1 use this.. Make an backup with twrp first.


----------



## gordonthegopher (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I don't mean which rom your antutu score is. I mean is there deodexed rom for our phone?
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Check out the development forum at Modaco for deodexed builds, including a slimmed down version. I won't link directly out of respect for those people that choose to keep themselves separate from this thread over there


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> http://android.wonderhowto.com/how-...tery-life-your-rooted-android-device-0161987/
> 
> Used that.
> In build.prop tweaks you have tweaks to improve battery, mic and call quality, no lag on system UI, a fast boot etc.
> If any1 use this.. Make an backup with twrp first.

Click to collapse



Thx.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> http://android.wonderhowto.com/how-...tery-life-your-rooted-android-device-0161987/
> 
> Used that.
> In build.prop tweaks you have tweaks to improve battery, mic and call quality, no lag on system UI, a fast boot etc.
> If any1 use this.. Make an backup with twrp first.

Click to collapse



Believe me I'm a build.prop expert kinda someone. 

I never tested on this phone but tested on many devices. Those build.prop tweaks and scripts are piece of sh*t. Only real thing is editing vm and minfree values. This is how you get performance

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 21, 2015)

MAROCANU said:


> Thx.

Click to collapse



I just realised that fast boot, turns bootanimation off.. I think boot its faster this way..


edit: @nhmanas really? :\
Meh, gonna uninstall this maybe, then.. xD


----------



## suprose (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I don't mean which rom your antutu score is. I mean is there deodexed rom for our phone?
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Lütfen seninle iletisime gecebilicegim bir yer verir misin? Smart 6 ultra kullaniyorumda bikac bisey danisacagim tesekkurler.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

gordonthegopher said:


> Check out the development forum at Modaco for deodexed builds, including a slimmed down version. I won't link directly out of respect for those people that choose to keep themselves separate from this thread over there

Click to collapse



I already saw them but I think they are outdated aren't they?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 21, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I think build.prop tweaks are very very minor changes and makes phone little unstable. So it's not worth it. Check my thread on my signature if you want...
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Thank you too. I will try.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

suprose said:


> Lütfen seninle iletisime gecebilicegim bir yer verir misin? Smart 6 ultra kullaniyorumda bikac bisey danisacagim tesekkurler.

Click to collapse



In XDA we only use English this is the number one rule.

You can contact me via PM's. If you have other ways in your mind let me know

Turkish:

XDA da sadece İngilizce kullanırız. Bu xda nın ilk kuralıdır

Bana özel mesaj aracılığıyla ulaşabilirsin. Aklında başka bir ağ varsa söyleyebilirsin

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 08:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:22 PM ----------




LiNe1771 said:


> I just realised that fast boot, turns bootanimation off.. I think boot its faster this way..
> 
> 
> edit: @nhmanas really? :\
> Meh, gonna uninstall this maybe, then.. xD

Click to collapse



Build.prop  tweaks are very useful like 5-6 y-o devices I don't think newer devices need them

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## suprose (Oct 21, 2015)

How I can fix system ui lags?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 21, 2015)

suprose said:


> How I can fix system ui lags?

Click to collapse



Simple, you can't. Wait for 5.1.1 update or find a way to build cm12.1 or 13

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## vegetka (Oct 21, 2015)

Kij ci w oko szczurze z twoim angielskim.


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Oct 22, 2015)

vegetka said:


> Kij ci w oko szczurze z twoim angielskim.

Click to collapse



english only, no other language


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

Vodafone is still saying "update will ready when tests are done" If this update will be a stagefright patch or just 5.0.2 bug fixes I'll be so pissed off!

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

They already launched an stagefright update.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

But we still have one vulnerability

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 22, 2015)

suprose said:


> How I can fix system ui lags?

Click to collapse



What system UI lags?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> But we still have one vulnerability
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Build.prop really works. My phone is more fluid..
No lags or breaks now..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 22, 2015)

It's quiet today...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> What system UI lags?

Click to collapse



Ui is very laggy man didn't you noticed?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 11:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:43 AM ----------




LiNe1771 said:


> Build.prop really works. My phone is more fluid..
> No lags or breaks now..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You can not measure fluidness but is there antutu score change?

Edit: can you copy and paste build.prop tweaks here I want to check them

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:44 AM ----------

Also I got a new message from Vodafone. Message is in Turkish but point is an update is going to release but they didn't say anything about 5.1.1

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Ui is very laggy man didn't you noticed?
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Heres my build.prop tweaks, tell me id they really works.

#L_SPEED_TWEAKS
ro.config.nocheckin=1
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0
ro.kernel.checkjni=0
profiler.force_disable_ulog=1
profiler.force_disable_err_rpt=1
persist.sys.use_dithering=0
#Flag_tuner
ENFORCE_PROCESS_LIMIT=false
MAX_SERVICE_INACTIVITY=false
MIN_HIDDEN_APPS=false
MAX_HIDDEN_APPS=false
CONTENT_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false
EMPTY_APP_IDLE_OFFSET=false
MAX_ACTIVITIES=false
ACTIVITY_INACTIVITY_RESET_TIME=false
MAX_RECENT_TASKS=false
MIN_RECENT_TASKS=false
APP_SWITCH_DELAY_TIME=false
MAX_PROCESSES=false
PROC_START_TIMEOUT=false
CPU_MIN_CHECK_DURATION=false
GC_TIMEOUT=false
SERVICE_TIMEOUT=false
MIN_CRASH_INTERVAL=false
#Better_voice_call_quality
ro.ril.enable.amr.wideband=1
#Improve_battery
ro.mot.eri.losalert.delay=1000
ro.ril.power_collapse=1
pm.sleep_mode=2
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=180
power.saving.mode=1
#Better_scrolling
windowsmgr.max_events_per_sec=90
ro.min_pointer_dur=8
ro.max.fling_velocity=12000
ro.min.fling_velocity=8000
video.accelerate.hw=1
debug.performance.tuning=1
#Improve_image_quality
ro.media.enc.jpeg.quality=100
ro.media.dec.jpeg.memcap=8000000
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.bps=8000000
ro.media.capture.maxres=8m
ro.media.panorama.defres=3264x1840
ro.media.panorama.frameres=1280x720
ro.camcorder.videoModes=true
ro.media.enc.hprof.vid.fps=60
ro.media.dec.aud.wma.enabled=1
ro.media.dec.vid.wmv.enabled=1
ro.media.cam.preview.fps=0
ro.media.codec_priority_for_thumb=so
#Faster_streaming
media.stagefright.enable-player=true
media.stagefright.enable-meta=true
media.stagefright.enable-scan=true
media.stagefright.enable-http=true
media.stagefright.enable-record=false
media.stagefright.enable-aac=true
media.stagefright.enable-qcp=true
#Liquid_smooth_UI
persist.service.lgospd.enable=0
persist.service.pcsync.enable=0
touch.pressure.scale=0.003
#Net_tweaks
net.tcp.buffersize.default=6144,87380,110208,6144,16384,110208
net.tcp.buffersize.wifi=262144,524288,1048576,262144,524288,1048576
net.tcp.buffersize.lte=262144,524288,3145728,262144,524288,3145728
net.tcp.buffersize.hsdpa=6144,262144,1048576,6144,262144,1048576
net.tcp.buffersize.evdo_b=6144,262144,1048576,6144,262144,1048576
net.tcp.buffersize.umts=6144,87380,110208,6144,16384,110208
net.tcp.buffersize.hspa=6144,87380,262144,6144,16384,262144
net.tcp.buffersize.gprs=6144,8760,11680,6144,8760,11680
net.tcp.buffersize.edge=6144,26280,35040,6144,16384,35040
net.rmnet0.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.rmnet0.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.ppp0.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.ppp0.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.wlan0.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.wlan0.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.eth0.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.eth0.dns2=8.8.4.4
net.gprs.dns1=8.8.8.8
net.gprs.dns2=8.8.4.4
#Disable_logcat
logcat.live=disable
#Fast_dormancy_enabled
ro.fast.dormancy=1
ro.ril.fast.dormancy.rule=1
#Faster_boot
ro.config.hw_quickpoweron=true


And antutu increased for 2-3k.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

I don't know anything about flag tuner tweaks. But others are which I used on my sgs2. They don't slow down phone but that's it I think.

How's your sot?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

I still have %4

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## hsd (Oct 22, 2015)

@LiNe1771

Hi can I apply these to my phone?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

That's an script.. 'L_SPEED' 
You need to make an backup first..
There's a few tutorials on internet and xda to how to install it.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

Guys? Is the one which don't support qc 3.0 is software or charger?

They said charger has no support on Vodafone Turkey forums

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## cashflow67 (Oct 22, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Build.prop really works. My phone is more fluid..
> No lags or breaks now..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How did you root it?

---------- Post added at 14:17 ---------- Previous post was at 14:15 ----------




nhmanas said:


> Guys? Is the one which don't support qc 3.0 is software or charger?
> 
> They said charger has no support on Vodafone Turkey forums
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Hey man, I'm writing from Ankara 
I want to ask you. Did you root your phone? I want to root it but I'm afraid of voiding warranty 
Will warranty be valid again if I flash stock ROM before sending my phone to service. Please help me


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

You can root it with MobileGo.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

cashflow67 said:


> How did you root it?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 14:17 ---------- Previous post was at 14:15 ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi mate [emoji1] 

I didn't rooted my device and I don't know what happens when you flash stock rom (I mean warranty thing)

I really don't care about warranty eventually everything is user mistake for Vodafone [emoji36] 

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## cashflow67 (Oct 22, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Hi mate [emoji1]
> 
> I didn't rooted my device and I don't know what happens when you flash stock rom (I mean warranty thing)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Warranty is unfortunately important for me. I don't trust vodafone if their phone is powerful enough like Galaxy S3 
Anyway I will wait a bit more then I will root my phone. After that I will try to find latest twrp recovery then flash L SPEED Tweaks


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

Warranty of Vodafone sucks.
Always user fault, so.. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

cashflow67 said:


> Warranty is unfortunately important for me. I don't trust vodafone if their phone is powerful enough like Galaxy S3
> Anyway I will wait a bit more then I will root my phone. After that I will try to find latest twrp recovery then flash L SPEED Tweaks

Click to collapse



Are you considering returning phone if it's not as good as galaxy s3?

Also c'mon we're in Turkey Vodafone don't accept that... Isn't it?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 22, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Ui is very laggy man didn't you noticed?

Click to collapse



Not in the least TBH. Mine is smooth.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Not in the least TBH. Mine is smooth.

Click to collapse


@cashflow67 I think there is a problem with Turkey ROM... 

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 22, 2015)

OK after 7 emails to ZTE about the lack of Ota update  and probably mr2a firmware they say I have to contact Vodafone 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> OK after 7 emails to ZTE about the lack of Ota update  and probably mr2a firmware they say I have to contact Vodafone
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You have to contact vodafone if update already released by zte but waiting for Vodafone check... Maybe... Consider bloatware and things you know slows down phone ..

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 22, 2015)

Maybe, I will go to Vodafone to see what they say  what bothers me is the lack of Ota  because  I don't want to use the Spanish  rom

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

Stop crying about ota updates.. Just use other country ROM...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 22, 2015)

other country roms are the same, arent they


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 22, 2015)

i will but i probably go to vodafone store with technical assist today and we see what will happened ( that was the advice given by vodafone mod on their forums)

---------- Post added at 03:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:08 PM ----------

they are some has more apps and languages than others but afaik its the only difference


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 22, 2015)

The only ota we have had were small security updates, nothing else.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

russy23 said:


> other country roms are the same, arent they

Click to collapse



I think everyone is using mr01d ??

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## suprose (Oct 22, 2015)

*HELP!!*

I delete  old build.prop files and write a new build prop and reboot but now my phone stay android screen and don't open  and I can't enter the recovery menu with the volume up and power-off combination. What I can?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 22, 2015)

You should be able to enter recovery mode.. If you cant.. Cant help you.. 
And you don't even have an backup.. I cant understand why people deletes build.prop..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

suprose said:


> I delete  old build.prop files and write a new build prop and reboot but now my phone stay android screen and don't open  and I can't enter the recovery menu with the volume up and power-off combination. What I can?

Click to collapse



I PM you my original build.prop you can do something with adb

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 22, 2015)

Motorola E and motorola G are fast as Galaxy s3
Vodafone smart ultra 6 is fast as Galaxy s4.
It's just few score behind LG G3.
Is there a stage fright patch v2.0?
So What's new?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey everyone! Isn't asphalt 8 too much laggy?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## cashflow67 (Oct 22, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> @cashflow67 I think there is a problem with Turkey ROM...
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



I think you are right. My patience will finish. Because I want to remove useless Google Apps like books, news etc. thanks to root. But I hope Android 5.1.1 will come to our phone


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 22, 2015)

cashflow67 said:


> I think you are right. My patience will finish. Because I want to remove useless Google Apps like books, news etc. thanks to root. But I hope Android 5.1.1 will come to our phone

Click to collapse



So far Vodafone UK, PT and TR is promised. I don't know about other countries.

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## corsav6 (Oct 22, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> So far Vodafone UK, PT and TR is promised. I don't know about other countries.
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Vodafone IRL also confirmed

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 23, 2015)

Vodafone RO confirmed too.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 23, 2015)

What is this phone's charging input? 

Not charger's! Phone's max input ampere value?

I read about our chargers don't support qc 3.0 on Vodafone Turkey forums. Everyone's charger output is 5V 1.5A this is clear. I am testing my father's tablet charger (5V 2.1A)

Edit: Charger didn't even heated. But it charged from 89 to 95 not further.

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi.

My vodafone smart Ultra 6 is locked to the system and not let me move things in the system . Up to root delay. 
How do you fix ?

Thanks


----------



## russy23 (Oct 23, 2015)

i always thought a mobile phone can handle upto 2amp, before all this fast charge bollox


----------



## MAROCANU (Oct 23, 2015)

Hi, your wifi tethering working?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey I'm still fighting with Vodafone TR. Any news with your country?

In my country they said "update will available very very soon" should I be happy?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

Depends.. To us, very very soon can means a few days.. To Vodafone can mean weeks.. xD


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Is this next update will be 5.1.1 or 6.0?? Or just 5.0.2 patch [emoji36] <br />

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi.

My vodafone smart Ultra 6 is locked to the system and not let me move things in the system . Up to root delay. 
How do you fix ?

Thanks


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Have you rooted your phone?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 24, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Have you rooted your phone?
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Yes...  I  root with kingroot but tried 15 times to give


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

He has one of the only-read system SU6, he can't change nothing on /system.. Build.prop etc.. He want to install Xposed but his a newb on that área.. He needs to move one build.prop from other people or made by him on TWRP and substitute it from the build.prop he has.. Probably he will brick the phone.. Thats why i can't help him..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

I thought root can change file permissions. I didn't rooted this device but I always use my other devices /system partition rwx r-- r--

Is this a device  specific thing?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

Like @LiNe1771 said, you've got the read only system su6, like me. Even root won't give you access.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey I can return my su6 in 2 hours. What do you think? Should I? What phone should I buy instead?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

Not all phones are only-read system.. Mine isn't..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

It's simple Linux thing guys... Root gives you everything

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

Nop.. In some phones you can't change anything on /system partition, you can have root and mount to R/W, modify build.prop, save it.. And after reboot, the changes gone.. You really can't change it.. You can just substitute the files on TWRP file manager.


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry mate, root ain't fixing this. Until we get the boatloader unlocked, we are screwed..

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 24, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Nop.. In some phones you can't change anything on /system partition, you can have root and mount to R/W, modify build.prop, save it.. And after reboot, the changes gone.. You really can't change it.. You can just substitute the files on TWRP file manager.

Click to collapse




Mas dá pa resolver na TWRP? Tipo flashar a build.prop de alguem?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Aren't we unlocked bootloader?
But our phone have cm12.1 how is it possible?

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

That's the zte blade s6, not the vodafone su6

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

I mean lonespeaker build

Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

Bootloader isn't locked.. Otherwise we wouldn't have custom recovery and CM 12.1 by ionespeaker..
@HateQuick English.. You cant talk Portuguese or other languages here. Give up on that idea. You will brick your phone and goodbye SU6..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Yes that's what I meant... Oh.. Was his name ionespeaker?


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

Bootloader is definitely locked.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 24, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Bootloader isn't locked.. Otherwise we wouldn't have custom recovery and CM 12.1 by ionespeaker..
> @HateQuick English.. You cant talk Portuguese or other languages here. Give up on that idea. You will brick your phone and goodbye SU6..

Click to collapse



I give to flash the build.prop someone in TWRP ?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

You can't flash build.prop.. You need to substitute it on TWRP File Manager.


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 24, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> You can't flash build.prop.. You need to substitute it on TWRP File Manager.

Click to collapse



And this is easy to do and solve my problem ?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Hey I asked a question before.. Is this next "big" update 

1. 5.0.2 patch
2. 5.1.1 [emoji3] 
3. 6.0 [emoji7] [emoji7] 

Which one?


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

Who knows? Ask vodafone...

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

I asked 3 times no answer from vf tr


----------



## movitum (Oct 24, 2015)

it's 6.0 100% i asked my cat


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Log-cat? Ba dum tsss


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

5.1.1 maybe.. Im pretty sure we wont get 6.0 xd


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 24, 2015)

It's supposed to be 5.1.1. I think we should ask Vodafone for Marshmallow because the phone is not cheap for an operator phone... Even if they don't give us the update, we should ask for it...


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Of course we will..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 24, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Hey I can return my su6 in 2 hours. What do you think? Should I? What phone should I buy instead?
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



if your phone working fine then keep it. or get brand new Ulefone Be Touch 2 for £150 (china Import) from Ebay or Amazon
Ulefone Be Touch 2 has finger print scanner
or you can go on Gumtree and get used phones for LG G3 and HTC one m8 £140


---------- Post added at 02:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:44 PM ----------




nhmanas said:


> Is this next update will be 5.1.1 or 6.0?? Or just 5.0.2 patch [emoji36] <br />
> 
> Vodafone Smart ultra 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



i think 5.1.1 update will be next. if not then 6.0


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 24, 2015)

Just posted a new message on our topic (vodafone PT). We need to keep pressuring them...


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Awwyeeaa vodafone answered me finally and it's 5.1.1

About 6.0:
They say it neither will release nor not


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 24, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Awwyeeaa vodafone answered me finally and it's 5.1.1
> 
> About 6.0:
> They say it neither will release nor not

Click to collapse



you post on Vodafone portugal website OR ZTE ?
show website link please. thankz


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 24, 2015)

5.11 ad eternum .. vaporware.. Vodafone Ireland is on testing almost 2 months now.. oh and they have sky go that only works with 5.1 ...  vodafone PT is they only one that mentioned mr2a .. approved but its released no.... another vaporware


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

VF Turkey forum


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 24, 2015)

vodafone portugal site unbrokham http://forum.vodafone.pt/t5/Assistê...-Ultra-6-Update-Via-OTA-Cancelado/td-p/230811

oh nvm wrong person quote


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

This Lunario.. Oh god.. Stop crying on all forums, Portuguese or English forums.. Tired of your non-sense answers and double-post..
Vaporware.. Really stupid.


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 24, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> This Lunario.. Oh god.. Stop crying on all forums, Portuguese or English forums.. Tired of your non-sense answers and double-post..
> Vaporware.. Really stupid.

Click to collapse



i don't care what you say.
am going to mourn on all forum's and to ZTE E-mail aswell. 
Need Marshmallow


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 24, 2015)

Good luck, just stop spamming here with the crap.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

umbrokhan said:


> i don't care what you say.
> am going to mourn on all forum's and to ZTE E-mail aswell.
> Need Marshmallow

Click to collapse



I didn't even talked to you.. But go away and stop spamming this with useless things.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

I think we're doing what we need to do. No offense but nobody can say us shut up here. If you think what we doing is crap I think you should move here not us mate..


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 24, 2015)

Your filling the thread with pointless posts, fine to keep moaning, but you this forum is not for spamming about it every time.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Discussing about update is not moaning


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

Sorry if i don't cry for updates. My phone is perfect as it is. 5.0.2 is good for me. Im with all the OTA updates so.. If they want to release 5.1.1 nice.. If they don't, it's nice aswell.. Good phone.
5.1.1 wont be THE DREAM, wake up people. Gonna be an 32 bits OS, i bet.


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 24, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> Good luck, just stop spamming here with the crap.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



do you own .xda-developers website? or are you developer?
if you create Rom's and app's maybe you can help make Marshmallow update and get rid of our grief and sorrow.


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 24, 2015)

It's called XDA developers, not XDA moaners, this thread is for help, not to keep moaning and clogging up with useless posts.

If its so much of an issue just sell the dam phone and get a moto G.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## movitum (Oct 24, 2015)

why are you guys moaning about moaners


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

Instead of wasting energy moaning about vodafone's lack of updates, we should be encouraging the development of CM roms. At least that one is within our power

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 24, 2015)

Getting fed up of seeing notifications only to read another Muppet moaning.

Had to in Sub now as its just to much.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

Would love to try the CM, but from what I've read in the earlier posts, it's not ready yet for everyday use

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

If there was a daily usage stable cm I don't think I'm "moaning" here for an official update


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 24, 2015)

Moto G is over priced compared to Vodafone smart Ultra 6.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Besides 5.0.2 is buggy.. Recents bug for example. This is a 5.0.2 bug


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't have any bugs, maybe i'm an lucky one.. Just wait for the 5.1.1, they already said they will release it.. Until it comes, just install other country ROM.. Im Portuguese with Spain ROM.. Works fine or better than the Portuguese one..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

They are all mr01 rom I guess they're all same rom


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm using the portuguese rom and it's fine, but I do have the 5.0.2. bugs, like the recent apps. Everyone has that bug... 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

There's no patch for recents bug for 5.0.2 even on cm


----------



## BigD18t (Oct 24, 2015)

umbrokhan said:


> Moto G is over priced compared to Vodafone smart Ultra 6.

Click to collapse



but it gets updates which is what you would expect.


----------



## Dedzdedz (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys good luck with the ultra 6, i gave mine to my mother in law and got myself a gift. Bye to all and have a good one

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 24, 2015)

See ya!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm seriously annoyed with this phone.  one bad kernel flash and the phone sem-bricks itself and I have to wait for the battery to drain itself before I can get back to recovery.  no buttons work at all.  I even took the back off to see if I can detach the battery but it's not possible.

As I borrow the phone (I upgraded to oneplus two ages ago) having the phone 'semi-bricked' for days on end is not acceptable so I'm going to call it a day with the SU6.  sorry guys.

So for any developers....

Take any snapdragon 615 device tree (moto x play, huawei g620s, yureka yu or xaiomi mi4i for example) and then you have a starting point which you will know what to do with.  

It's not as easy as simply taking one DT from another device, but it's a good spring board.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

So we don't have cm too anymore [emoji22]


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 24, 2015)

I know nothing about this, but what about BQ M5.5? I think it has pretty much the same specs as our phone, could you use that?


----------



## russy23 (Oct 24, 2015)

Can you do roms through windows or just linux


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 24, 2015)

Only on Linux AFAIK


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

Lets hope for 5.1.1 ..
I prefer CM but.. Thank you for trying ionespeaker.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 25, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I'm seriously annoyed with this phone.  one bad kernel flash and the phone sem-bricks itself and I have to wait for the battery to drain itself before I can get back to recovery.  no buttons work at all.  I even took the back off to see if I can detach the battery but it's not possible.
> 
> As I borrow the phone (I upgraded to oneplus two ages ago) having the phone 'semi-bricked' for days on end is not acceptable so I'm going to call it a day with the SU6.  sorry guys.
> http://cdn3.xda-developers.com/images/smilies/wink.gif
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry to hear that. that means no more CM 13?


----------



## lethas (Oct 25, 2015)

Dedzdedz said:


> Guys good luck with the ultra 6, i gave mine to my mother in law and got myself a gift. Bye to all and have a good one
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same... samsung again ^^ see ya folks


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rip SU6 xD

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Oct 25, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> so I'm going to call it a day with the SU6.  sorry guys.
> .

Click to collapse



That's a shame but I fully understand where you're coming from. Thanks for putting in all the effort which got you this far.

I'm not so hopeful anymore that this phone will get cm12.1 as no other devs really seemed interested but hopefully one crawls out of the woodwork. I'd probably be happy enough with stock 5.1 if it ever gets released tbh.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

I can be a volunteer to make cm13 for our device. But I am going to have a university exam this year in Turkey. This is my 3rd year I have to go this year so.. Maybe summer I will make cm13 for our device. Because this is my main device


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 25, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I'm seriously annoyed with this phone.  one bad kernel flash and the phone sem-bricks itself and I have to wait for the battery to drain itself before I can get back to recovery.  no buttons work at all.  I even took the back off to see if I can detach the battery but it's not possible.
> 
> As I borrow the phone (I upgraded to oneplus two ages ago) having the phone 'semi-bricked' for days on end is not acceptable so I'm going to call it a day with the SU6.  sorry guys.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear that, but cheers for at least trying bud. Kudos.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

I contacted _sale_ about cm or vanilla rom waiting for a reply


----------



## russy23 (Oct 25, 2015)

I cant believe people are giving up on this just cause they havent got the latest android version, mental


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 25, 2015)

Like any other phone, it's got its quirks, but at this price, I'm loving it. Got one for myself and the missus. Hers is straight vanilla, mine is rooted. Can't be bothered if open source development is stunted. Sooner or later, vodafone will release an update. I'm okay with that. Not gonna bang my head on the wall because development is taking too long. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

They must have mental diseases. 'Oh god, no updates, imma gonna explode the phone' rofl.

Phone is good at it is. Vodafone gonna launch updates, just wait.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vegetka (Oct 25, 2015)

People with custom rom or root will not get any official updates.  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

They will.. Just unroot by flashing oficial zip..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cashflow67 (Oct 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> They will.. Just unroot by flashing oficial zip..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Are you sure about that? Coz I read somewhere, if we make root we can't flas official udate.zip! Can you explain more?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

cashflow67 said:


> Are you sure about that? Coz I read somewhere, if we make root we can't flas official udate.zip! Can you explain more?

Click to collapse



Of course you can.. You need to download it from ZTE support website.. Then you will download a .zip folder with a name like this "231231831832182" not exactly that.. You extract it and then you will get a update.zip folder.. Put the update.zip on sdcard (not intern storage), flash stock recovery, go to definitions -> about phone -> update offline -> choose update.zip and its done.. It will auto install the update.zip.


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Of course you can.. You need to download it from ZTE support website.. Then you will download a .zip folder with a name like this "231231831832182" not exactly that.. You extract it and then you will get a update.zip folder.. Put the update.zip on sdcard (not intern storage), flash stock recovery, go to definitions -> about phone -> update offline -> choose update.zip and its done.. It will auto install the update.zip.

Click to collapse



LiNe but there are already 5.1 update ?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

Is updating via sdcard formats /sdcard too? (I know it is symbolic link not a directory but you know I mean internal sd) just not for confusion


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

No, doesn't format sdcard mate.


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> No, doesn't format sdcard mate.

Click to collapse




LiNe1771 Update 5.1 is ready ? Already exists?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

?? Never said it was.
And you can check it on your Phone, dont need to ask me..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> ?? Never said it was.
> And you can check it on your Phone, dont need to ask me..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But with the Spanish ROM appears the update anyway?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

Of course. Its for all countrys..


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 25, 2015)

Have ZTE release an update yet or is it just the Vodafone 5.0.2 that is the most recent? If so could someone please link me to it with instructions as I cant find it on the ZTE site
Thanks in advance


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

There's no 5.1 for now

Btw guys where can you find update.zip files? I only see big rom files on zte website?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> There's no 5.1 for now
> 
> Btw guys where can you find update.zip files? I only see big rom files on zte website?

Click to collapse



http://www.ztedevice.com/support/selectproduct.html?type=software

There.
It's the original version.. ZTE doesn't have the updates, only the original versions from each country.


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 25, 2015)

Inside the big zip file from zte. Extract and you will find the stock recovery file

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

I think I will exchange my mother's Android one second generation with my vfsu6


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 25, 2015)

why did Vodafone choose ZTE for? is ZTE popular in China ?

Vodafone could have choose Xiaomi, Huawei, IUNI , UMi, Asus, Meizu, Lenovo  or Oppo to make the phone.


----------



## russy23 (Oct 25, 2015)

i think ZTE is one of the biggest in china


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

umbrokhan said:


> why did Vodafone choose ZTE for? is ZTE popular in China ?
> 
> Vodafone could have choose Xiaomi, Huawei, IUNI , UMi, Asus, Meizu, Lenovo  or Oppo to make the phone.

Click to collapse



Maybe that companys didn't want? :\


----------



## fmmsf (Oct 25, 2015)

Hi! Have any of you got Helium/Carbon to work on this phone? I installed ZTE's USB drivers from clockworkmod's website but I can't connect Helium on my pc to the android app..


----------



## russy23 (Oct 25, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> Hi! Have any of got Helium/Carbon to work on this phone? I install the ZTE USB driver's from clockworkmod's website but I can't connect Helium on my pc to the android app..

Click to collapse



no understand


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

It's clockworkmod's backup app as I remember


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

WTF.. Clockwork? Dude.. This isn't an Mediatek phone.. :|


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

Clockworkmod .. Not clockwork. Didn't you remember? They were ancient recovery cwm recovery


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

CWM - Mediatek Phones
TWRP - Qualcommm (it might be used on others, but i only tested it on qualcomm)


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh you are totally wrong...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hmmm yeah.. I searched and it seems so.. Never saw an CWM recovery on a Qualcomm processor but it works from what i saw.. Strange.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 25, 2015)

Cwm was the father of twrp. Now the project is dead because (I think) twrp is more advenced


----------



## fmmsf (Oct 25, 2015)

Helium is backup utility from CWM; it not unlike titanium backup. It main selling point is it not requiring root to work properly.

Has anyone tried it with SU6?


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 25, 2015)

ZTE doesn't always bother to update its phones, so if you have one you may have to make do without Android Marshmallow, though the newer and higher profile it is the better your chances of getting the upcoming Android release.

So there's a chance the ZTE Blade S6 and the US-focused ZTE Axon will get the update, but the ZTE Blade V and ZTE Blade Q Mini for example probably won't.
from techRadar website.


----------



## ohyesman (Oct 26, 2015)

Re Helium/carbon

Yes mate, used it when I brought my SU6 and imported game data from my old crappy Moto G (Gen.2) worked fine. I only used it to import certain games and data, most stuff I download fresh from play store (well it does that automatically now)


----------



## fmmsf (Oct 26, 2015)

ohyesman said:


> Re Helium/carbon
> 
> Yes mate, used it when I brought my SU6 and imported game data from my old crappy Moto G (Gen.2) worked fine. I only used it to import certain games and data, most stuff I download fresh from play store (well it does that automatically now)

Click to collapse



Nice! What usb drivers did you use? The ones on Helium's website don't seem to work..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 26, 2015)

You guys must check this out!! Everyone knows code Aurora's chromium for snapdragon devices project. You build apk from raw code normally but I found an apk. Here's the link https://forums.oneplus.net/threads/app-chromium.387735/

Pros: 
Device is flying 
Much faster internet than chrome
Built-in ad block (real adblock)
Night mode

Cons: no chrome history, password backup-restore


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## zeak666 (Oct 26, 2015)

Can confirm that this is definitely better than chrome, runs really smooth and it seems like its got a quicker connection speed 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## movitum (Oct 26, 2015)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.codeaurora.swe.browser.dev

i use this, i think it's the same


----------



## ohyesman (Oct 26, 2015)

fmmsf said:


> Nice! What usb drivers did you use? The ones on Helium's website don't seem to work..

Click to collapse



No idea mate, it was ages ago. Might of been the drivers postes on MoDaCo


----------



## f1ux (Oct 27, 2015)

movitum said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.codeaurora.swe.browser.dev
> 
> i use this, i think it's the same

Click to collapse



Installed both, doesn't look the same. Your link looks like Chrome, but the previous link is chromium and has more features like edge swipe for back/forwards etc


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 27, 2015)

Downloading now it's caf project's anyway I didn't know this is on Google play

Edit: no adblocker...


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 27, 2015)

Any news about update? What your country's Vodafone said?

My news:
"We are now contacting to relevant people for eta. Thank you for choosing Vodafone forum......." And maybe some crap too... I said "why the f#*k you didn't asked this before?? There is only a couple hundred people is asking you just on Vodafone Turkey forums."


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 27, 2015)

Chromium is super nice. Using it since yesterday.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 27, 2015)

Google play version or oneplus forums link?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 27, 2015)

Oneplus.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JohnZoro (Oct 28, 2015)

*vodafone branding*

is there anyway of getting rid of all the vodafone branding?


----------



## vegetka (Oct 28, 2015)

Sand paper 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 28, 2015)

Root my friend


----------



## ohyesman (Oct 28, 2015)

Shotgun works well 2


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 28, 2015)

Tested some build.props now.. Increased 3k on Antutu with them 

If anyone wants heres the links and the decrypt key for acess the file.

build.prop tweaks -> https://mega.nz/#!ugdgkKyb

decrypt key -> !C0LdwkQgyV60DY46W3k_2t84E_OQWu79ou4nxRVOYDk

One advice.. If you don't know what you're doing.. Don't do it..
Make an backup with TWRP first, then apply this tweaks on build.prop.
Just copy/paste all. I didn't created or invented those tweaks.. I just tested alot of tweaks and those are the best


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 28, 2015)

I got this result once (stock PT), after a factory reset. I think I had already installed all my apps.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hmm, you have better results on CPU.. I had messenger, facebook, instagram, skype etc etc running, that might have decreased a bit the score..
But you can see the big diferrence on UX run time.. I think everyone gets 200-300 points on it.. Mine its higher


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 28, 2015)

I don't really know how to interpret the results, only the basic stuff [emoji23]


----------



## townkat (Oct 28, 2015)

can you install any of this games ?
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.joycity.warshipbattle&hl=en
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.theonegames.gunshipbattle&hl=en
i get error code: -504 and can't seem to find any fix for it, i tried many
thnx


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 28, 2015)

I've just tried to install them and got the same error.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 28, 2015)

Playstore has bugs sometimes.. I dont know if anyone else got this one but.. The internet speed on 55+MB files its super low.. Not because my internet, its from playstore.. 55-mb files download at normal speed.. Really strange..


Edit: 29210 score on antutu with WiFi on, 30710 with WiFi off.
This build.props really helps.










Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Rinoceru (Oct 29, 2015)

LiNe1771 what country firmware do you use? I noticed that different countries return different antutu score.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nah. Its the same. I just have better score on UX runtime. You must have 200 on it, i have 2000. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Nah. Its the same. I just have better score on UX runtime. You must have 200 on it, i have 2000.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



How?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

As i said above.. Build.prop tweaks.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow I thought it wasn't that powerful 

A reason to root..

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 PM ----------

Anyone tried framaroot for rooting?

forum.xda-developers.com/apps/framaroot/root-framaroot-one-click-apk-to-root-t2130276


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

Use MobileGo.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 29, 2015)

Framaroot does not work

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

Yeah tried seconds ago..

---------- Post added at 01:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------

How can I root with mobilego?


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 29, 2015)

Read all the earlier posts. The short story is, if you have the earlier su6 that were released, mobilego should work without any problem. If you have the problematic builds like mine, you will need to use kingroot to get temporary root, use greenify/flashify/terminal emulation to flash TWRP recovery, then flash SuperSU. All info is in earlier pages. Enjoy the reading..

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 29, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Playstore has bugs sometimes.. I dont know if anyone else got this one but.. The internet speed on 55+MB files its super low.. Not because my internet, its from playstore.. 55-mb files download at normal speed.. Really strange..
> 
> 
> Edit: 29210 score on antutu with WiFi on, 30710 with WiFi off.
> ...

Click to collapse



Without build.prop tweaks i have 24k-25k...
Whith the tweaks i have maximum 22.800!!
Worse result with the tweaks


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

@LiNe1771 are those the result of only build.prop tweaks? Or you used something else?

Also do you have ANY ui lags? How's asphalt gameplay if you are playing it?

And of course battery life  ?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

I dont play asphalt.
Battery life is good.
And its because the build.prop.. I dont have anything else to improve the phone.
I also have xposed but only with greenify, lucky patcher etc.. Not performance modules.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I dont play asphalt.
> Battery life is good.
> And its because the build.prop.. I dont have anything else to improve the phone.
> I also have xposed but only with greenify, lucky patcher etc.. Not performance modules.
> ...

Click to collapse



About ui lags?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

Nothing.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

I decided to root my device. But, will Android 5.1.1 be compatible with current twrp version? And where can I get update.zip files in zte website?

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Also is there a way to return complete stock like first days?


----------



## Rinoceru (Oct 29, 2015)

Can you please make us a favor and create a twrp backup of your rom so we can also enjoy that 30k performance?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes.. So we can enjoy reading his messages and Google account.. Maybe just system partition backup

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:21 PM ----------


@LiNe1771 

"First, root phone with kingroot and download this ->http://www.mediafire.com/?q60p159iept0124

This ->*http://www.mediafire.com/?18wr72d089nrj7s(flash this with TWRP after install it)

And this ->*http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu

Put the three files on intern storage, not*sdcard."

First two links are twrp.

So.. I don't get something here

1. I will root my device with kingroot
2. Flash twrp (http://www.mediafire.com/?q60p159iept0124) 2.8.7.0 via flashify
3. Flash SuperSU (*http://download.chainfire.eu/supersu) via twrp

That's it right? Then what is this link?

"This ->*http://www.mediafire.com/?18wr72d089nrj7s (flash this with TWRP after install it)"


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

One its .IMG the other its .zip, the .zip its an update for TWRP.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

So I have to flash recovery img file first. Then flash recovery zip file. Then other stuff..

Is there a way to return complete stock again @LiNe1771 ?


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 29, 2015)

I installed the ROM LITE ES but to make root and stuff installed by SDCard all ... Is there a problem? That is why I am unable to move in build.prop ?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

@HateQuick No... Nothing you can do on your phone will "unlock" the system partition. It's made by that way. Factory maded with system partition locked..
@nhmanas Yeah. Flash the .img, then on TWRP you flash the .zip file.

And yes.. You can download the stock rom on ZTE Support website.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

@LiNe1771 I read I can't flash stock rom via twrp. Then how can I flash it?


----------



## smokerman (Oct 29, 2015)

how to restore stock rom..in my youtube.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

Just flash the original recovery, you can download it here ->  http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375788-vodafone-smart-ultra-6-stock-roms-otas-and-recoveries/

Just flash the .zip on TWRP.. You can install any country recovery.. Doesnt matter the country.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

Is update.zip files flashable by twrp? And is country matter?


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 29, 2015)

@smokerman know how I can move on build.prop? My phone does not leave ...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Is update.zip files flashable by twrp? And is country matter?

Click to collapse



You can flash the update.zip with stock recovery or put it on sdcard and install it on About Phone -> Software Update or something like that.. And update via offline way..
Well.. Im Portuguese and im with Spanish ROM with all updates, the OTA's are unavailable on Portugal and other countrys so i installed this one..


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 29, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> You can flash the update.zip with stock recovery or put it on sdcard and install it on About Phone -> Software Update or something like that.. And update via offline way..
> Well.. Im Portuguese and im with Spanish ROM with all updates, the OTA's are unavailable on Portugal and other countrys so i installed this one..

Click to collapse



Is online ota supported when twrp installed?
Can I use software update offline (sd) way when I'm using twrp instead of stock recovery?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes it is.
And no, you can't use TWRP to flash any OTA or Stock ROM. Only Stock Recovery.


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 30, 2015)

Same score... Rooted and applied build.prop tweaks


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 30, 2015)

I dont understand why i have more Ux runtime/Dalvik in your case..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 30, 2015)

I forgot to clean dalvik cache. I'll run test again now

---------- Post added at 10:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

Nope.. It's same even 40 points below...

Do you remember @LiNe1771 did you done something else?


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey I got the problem... Tweaks didn't saved... How can I tweak then? Or how does anyone know how to do build.prop file flashable zip?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 30, 2015)

Seems you have an protected system..
You must change the build.prop on TWRP.. You need a modified one and substitute it on TWRP..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 30, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Seems you have an protected system..
> You must change the build.prop on TWRP.. You need a modified one and substitute it on TWRP..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Hi. I too have got the protected system, and so far, I've been seeing this build.prop stuff floating about. Can you tell me more about it, what its for, and point me to the direction where I can get it.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 30, 2015)

@LiNe1771 phone not booting after I do what you say. Stuck on Android logo. Restored system backup


----------



## patient81 (Oct 30, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> @LiNe1771 phone not booting after I do what you say. Stuck on Android logo. Restored system backup

Click to collapse



Remember to set the right permissions for build.prop in twrp. Use chmod and set permissions to 644 after you move or copy the edited file. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 30, 2015)

Here's what I understand @patient81
Delete original build.prop
Copy edited one
Then bla bla bla 644...

I didn't get it..


----------



## patient81 (Oct 30, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Here's what I understand @patient81
> Delete original build.prop
> Copy edited one
> Then bla bla bla 644...
> ...

Click to collapse



Select the edited one you just copied to /system 

A bunch of options come up like - copy, move, delete etc

One of the options is chmod, click that one and type in 644

Reboot and see how you go. Worked for me 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (Oct 30, 2015)

I have set the build.prop file permissions:

Owner- read, write, execute
Group and Others- read, execute

Now i have 27k-28k  
Before that i only have 22.800 at antutu with the buil.prop tweaks from line171


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maybe were the permissions.. Mine its r-w-r-r or something like that.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Oct 30, 2015)

Antuta scores dont mean ***t though..so why the concern about changing build  prop


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 30, 2015)

If all SU6 scores 200-300 on UX Runtime, and mine scores 2,5k-3k, something is better on mine..
So, Mr.Smart, don't talk crap. Antutu only means 0 on general score, like 29k or something.. But if something is improved on details, its a signal that build.prop works


----------



## smokerman (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347849532

Flashable in TWRP. wipe cache/dalvik cache after applying the patch.

build.prop modified and posted by Line171 for newbies..just flash it in recovery.

for me it doesnt work..i ve less points on antutu..


----------



## femilovechild (Oct 30, 2015)

smokerman said:


> https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347849532
> 
> Flashable in TWRP. wipe cache/dalvik cache after applying the patch.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6

Click to collapse



What's this if I may ask?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 30, 2015)

Build.prop with the tweaks i posted.. I inspected the build.prop


----------



## russy23 (Oct 30, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> If all SU6 scores 200-300 on UX Runtime, and mine scores 2,5k-3k, something is better on mine..
> So, Mr.Smart, don't talk crap. Antutu only means 0 on general score, like 29k or something.. But if something is improved on details, its a signal that build.prop works

Click to collapse



Maybe something is being tricked into thinking its performing better, i really dont see the point to it, the phone performs very well anyway


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 30, 2015)

Well.. I must say my phones boot its alot better, no system UI lag, battery is better and other things..


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 30, 2015)

@LiNe1771 when you know the solution to my problem let me know pls


----------



## movitum (Oct 30, 2015)

for me the only difference is antutu score, everything else feels exactly the same. im back on stock build.prop


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 30, 2015)

ok guys after 10 emails between zte and me...  this is what they have said about VDF-995NB01-PT_MR02a (5.1 upgrade)
[email protected]
5:20 PM (1 hour ago)
to me 

Dear Valued ZTE Customer,

Thanks for contacting ZTE.
As the information you shared, this device should be able to support Android 5.1 system, but specific system is still under test and haven't released officially yet, once it is being quality pass,  ZTE will launch the system via FOTA upgrade, please allow us sometime

bet is December anyway at last good news from the manufacturer.


----------



## russy23 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ill believe it when we have it ..i see no reason for them not to give us 5.1 though


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 30, 2015)

Well its zte that confirms it so have faith 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:14 PM ----------

Btw zte confirms Portugal firmware but if we will have it other countries too

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Oct 31, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Well.. I must say my phones boot its alot better, no system UI lag, battery is better and other things..

Click to collapse



Can you spell 'placebo' ?


----------



## WakerPT (Oct 31, 2015)

Can someone help me rooting? I've tried pretty much everything. I can't seem to root it. Kingroot always fails...


----------



## HateQuick (Oct 31, 2015)

Also my do it ... People say to me the system locked


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 31, 2015)

Lol I switched Android one second generation it's cheaper and smooth as f**k!!. 

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## russy23 (Oct 31, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Lol I switched Android one second generation it's cheaper and smooth as f**k!!.
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Huh


----------



## umbrokhan (Oct 31, 2015)

You should have told ZTE to skip 5.1.1 update and just give us android 6.0 marshmallow instead.

Plus there no over layer of skin like touchwiz or sense. Vodafone is mostly nexus GPE like  so the updates should be fast not slow.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Oct 31, 2015)

Maybe we should ask ZTE for marshmallow, instead of just asking Vodafone...


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 31, 2015)

It's useless I tried many times. They told me to ask Vodafone...

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 31, 2015)

It's not up to ZTE it's up to Vodafone anyway  I'm glad that we will have 5.1

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Oct 31, 2015)

Vodafone doesnt make ROM. ZTE does.. And send it do Vodafone to launch the updates via OTA.


----------



## LUNARIO (Oct 31, 2015)

Yes but it's Vodafone that needs to ask ZTE to make them 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Oct 31, 2015)

Yea kinda complicated

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## tiagoaleks (Oct 31, 2015)

First of all:
THANK YOU, LUNARIO! You are not just following the fórum, asking for roms and talking trash or everybody not doing nothing, when they jus do the same.
LUNARIO rules, because he is doing things: trying to make a ROM, sending e-mails to Vodafone, sending e-mails to ZTE, etc.

 I just bought a Smart Ultra 6 for my whife, and it is great. I started to look for deeper info, and found LUNARIO in Modaco and here. He is REALLY puttong his hands on the job.

If we all want updates for Vodafone Smart Ultra 6, we must all nag Vodafone and ZTE on a daily basis, and also help LUNARIO on developing and not just ask, ask ask.

 If I had more money at the momento, i would buy onde just to Jack. Using my whife's is dangerous for my health, in case i brick it.


Yes. Modaco has how to root, take cade of boot and unlock. It would be great if XDA could create a área just for this phone.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## anafernandes27 (Nov 1, 2015)

When did he start developing a rom? lonespeaker was doing that, not Lunario... But she stopped, although there's someone else working on it now...


----------



## umbrokhan (Nov 1, 2015)

maybe Vodafone might be thinking about releasing a new phone Vodafone Smart Ultra 7 and bring Marshmallow on the new device....  and forget about the old phones.
that's what History tells us, tell me if am wrong. 
look at smart turbo 4 for example.
we keep nagging complaining, to ZTE and Vodafone  they might give us more updates in the future.  
don't give up ! until the fat lady sing's. well she's not singing yet.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey guys how can I unroot this phone. I am experiencing huge battery drains since root.

PS: SuperSU unroot doesn't work

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 1, 2015)

Thats not root fault, root doesnt drain your battery..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

Well I deleted all root apps... Still draining.

Besides I want to unroot it. How?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 1, 2015)

SuperSu unroot should work..
Install stock ROM to delete all root files, root changes files on system and even if you unroot, you're unable to update via OTA.
And.. Sometimes the battery drains faster.. Last week my battery gonne from 100 to 15 in 10 hours.. 8 hours stand-by and 2 hours of use..
Sometimes happens..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh.. I thought unrooting enables ota again..

I directly flash zip file from zte website right? I already have stock recovery

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 1, 2015)

You will download a folder .zip with numbers.. You need to extract it, the 'update.zip' its the folder that you need to put on sdcard to flash it.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

Is there other files in .zip file with numbers?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 1, 2015)

Extract it, you need an "update.zip" folder.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

Ok man thank you.. You saved my a$$

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## corsav6 (Nov 1, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> You will download a folder .zip with numbers.. You need to extract it, the 'update.zip' its the folder that you need to put on sdcard to flash it.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi LiNe1771,
I see your fairly active helping others out with advice, fair play to you.
Can I ask 2 questions if you don't mind.

1. Is there anyway to tell if my device is an easy root version, or do I just try and root to find out?
2. I have sub 200 runtime score with antutu. I have asked in several places what is the cause but didn't get an answer so far. Do you, or anyone else know why it scores so low in that specific test?

Thanks 


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 1, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> Hi LiNe1771,
> I see your fairly active helping others out with advice, fair play to you.
> Can I ask 2 questions if you don't mind.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well mate, i can't tell you if your phone is a easy-root one.. You need to test it. The easy way is to test it with MobileGo with PC.
Probably the first time will fail or not.. Try it. If the first time fails, try 2 more times.. If those 3 times fails, then you go your answer :\

And i also cant tell you the reason.. My SU6 scores 2,5k-3k and i don't know why, i thought that was the build.prop tweaks but some people tried it and no changes on runtime so i really don't know..


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Well mate, i can't tell you if your phone is a easy-root one.. You need to test it. The easy way is to test it with MobileGo with PC.
> Probably the first time will fail or not.. Try it. If the first time fails, try 2 more times.. If those 3 times fails, then you go your answer :\
> 
> And i also cant tell you the reason.. My SU6 scores 2,5k-3k and i don't know why, i thought that was the build.prop tweaks but some people tried it and no changes on runtime so i really don't know..

Click to collapse



I tried to flash L speed zip 2 days before. Twrp give me an error. Strange...  

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 1, 2015)

@tiagoleaks ty but I don't  make roms don't  have the skill but yes I'm stubborn  so I have  tried  to get answers from ZTE, especially when Vodafone PT said  that a mr02a update  exist. So let's wait to see it on  fota

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 1, 2015)

Another guy is working on the rom - https://www.facebook.com/groups/smartultra6/1664258003792347/?notif_t=group_comment_reply


----------



## c0d3x42 (Nov 1, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> Another guy is working on the rom - https://www.facebook.com/groups/smartultra6/1664258003792347/?notif_t=group_comment_reply

Click to collapse



And for those of us not in facespace,  it says what exactly? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

Isn't this old ionespeaker project? Is he this guy?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 1, 2015)

c0d3x42 said:


> And for those of us not in facespace,  it says what exactly?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well it says he fixed the sound butcamera is giving force closes ( hes fixing it)


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 1, 2015)

c0d3x42 said:


> And for those of us not in facespace,  it says what exactly?

Click to collapse



It's basically the same as the rom Lonespeaker was doing by the look of it. 



> Ja ha versao beta do android 5.1.1!
> already tested
> wifi works
> camera does not work
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 1, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Isn't this old ionespeaker project? Is he this guy?
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



lonespeaker gave up anyway i think he pickup the lonespeaker rom


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

Is this guy's name Lonespeaker or ionespeaker? Lone one makes sense

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 1, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> It's basically the same as the rom Lonespeaker was doing by the look of it.

Click to collapse



there is a post from a guy named Chris Elliot  yesterdays that says hes got sound working and hes fixing the camera force closes


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 1, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> there is a post from a guy named Chris Elliot  yesterdays that says hes got sound working and hes fixing the camera force closes

Click to collapse



Hopefully he can get it all working then.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 1, 2015)

Yea and then maybe xda will give us our own section


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 1, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> there is a post from a guy named Chris Elliot  yesterdays that says hes got sound working and hes fixing the camera force closes

Click to collapse



It's great to see someone else has taken on getting CM12 working on the SU6, I'll have to post on facebook and ask what force closes he is having and see if I can offer any help.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 1, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> It's great to see someone else has taken on getting CM12 working on the SU6, I'll have to post on facebook and ask what force closes he is having and see if I can offer any help.

Click to collapse



Yayyy maybe it's time to move to vfsu6 again

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## corsav6 (Nov 1, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Well mate, i can't tell you if your phone is a easy-root one.. You need to test it. The easy way is to test it with MobileGo with PC.
> Probably the first time will fail or not.. Try it. If the first time fails, try 2 more times.. If those 3 times fails, then you go your answer :\
> 
> And i also cant tell you the reason.. My SU6 scores 2,5k-3k and i don't know why, i thought that was the build.prop tweaks but some people tried it and no changes on runtime so i really don't know..

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply.
I'll have a go with MobileGo so and see what happens.
Its strange that some runtime scores are in the low 100's, considering my old Moto G and Gnex are returning 2-3k. I assume its a software issue as that's what runtime essentially is.
What country ROM are you currently using? And did your su6 give good scores before root?
Thanks again for your help.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 1, 2015)

I just gave up on this phone, too many problems.. This afternoon the phone just turned off with 93%.. I pressed the power key, the phone vibrates but nothing on screen.. After 3 hours, nothing.. Just a bit hot on the camera.. This phone is so problematic..


----------



## c0d3x42 (Nov 1, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> It's basically the same as the rom Lonespeaker was doing by the look of it.

Click to collapse



Cool. I'll wait for the device and vendor trees to appear before trying it out. I haven't had the time or courage to install the build I cobbled together thus far. Be interesting to compare. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 1, 2015)

c0d3x42 said:


> Cool. I'll wait for the device and vendor trees to appear before trying it out. I haven't had the time or courage to install the build I cobbled together thus far. Be interesting to compare.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Can't be worse than the last build I made, took 23 minutes to boot!


----------



## russy23 (Nov 1, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I just gave up on this phone, too many problems.. This afternoon the phone just turned off with 93%.. I pressed the power key, the phone vibrates but nothing on screen.. After 3 hours, nothing.. Just a bit hot on the camera.. This phone is so problematic..

Click to collapse



cant fault the phone, but you want to return it if it isnt turning back on..


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 1, 2015)

My phone soffered a short circuit on the school.. Im pretty sure that damaged my phone and now the battery is showing the "proofs" of it..

Update

The battery finally drained to 0% and phone is working again.. Needed to format phone with TWRP.. An Battery Calibration screwed my phone.. Maybe imma gonna change it for an P8 Lite Black, elegant phone and Huawei its a better company than ZTE..


----------



## umbrokhan (Nov 2, 2015)

REST IN PEACE VODAFONE SMART ULTRA 6.    
I feeling going to iphone now. am sick of custom recovery and thinking about different ROMs. its wasting my precious time. i have better things to do then this bull sh't


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## c0d3x42 (Nov 2, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Can't be worse than the last build I made, took 23 minutes to boot!

Click to collapse



Cheers, worth knowing that it might take that long and not to give up on it. I'd probably have been looking at the YouTube's for yanking the battery before 23 minds came up. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## th3bloody9 (Nov 2, 2015)

*This or Nexus 5?*

I bought this phone for my mum (will be her first smartphone), and whilst it seems like a great phone for the money I have noticed a few very minor problems (bits of lag, very occasional blue screen flashes on YouTube) and of course the lack of updates do worry me.

I'm wondering now whether I should sell this phone and buy a good condition used Nexus 5 on eBay for roughly the same price. The Nexus 5 already has Android M and is a proven phone. I worry what the battery life would be like on a used Nexus 5 though (as it wasn't exactly great to start with).

Just wondered what people thought? this or a Nexus 5?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nexus.
This phone has alot of problems.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 2, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Nexus.
> This phone has alot of problems.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Does it bollox have "a lot of problems".


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 2, 2015)

No problems here  all works 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 2, 2015)

th3bloody9 said:


> I bought this phone for my mum (will be her first smartphone), and whilst it seems like a great phone for the money I have noticed a few very minor problems (bits of lag, very occasional blue screen flashes on YouTube) and of course the lack of updates do worry me.
> 
> I'm wondering now whether I should sell this phone and buy a good condition used Nexus 5 on eBay for roughly the same price. The Nexus 5 already has Android M and is a proven phone. I worry what the battery life would be like on a used Nexus 5 though (as it wasn't exactly great to start with).
> 
> Just wondered what people thought? this or a Nexus 5?

Click to collapse



Is your mother a geek? Dose she tend to root her phones and fiddle with the build.prop?

If the answer to the two questions above is 'No' then I suspect your mother would love any modern smart phone and wouldn't even know what you're talking about let alone care.

She would be more concerned whether it fits in her handbag than what OS it runs or whether there's an update coming.


----------



## smokerman (Nov 2, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> No problems here  all works
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Same here..at this price range its a keeper..its true that needs optimization but im sure it will be much better..30k on antutu at least

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 2, 2015)

Only thing missing  is custom roms but that is a minor thing official 5.1 is on  the  way

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 2, 2015)

umbrokhan said:


> REST IN PEACE VODAFONE SMART ULTRA 6.
> I feeling going to iphone now. am sick of custom recovery and thinking about different ROMs. its wasting my precious time. i have better things to do then this bull sh't

Click to collapse



Jesus wept, there's some serious big girls blouses on this thread.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

No problems? I said that too. All su6 have problems.
Hour problems, UI lags, blue flash screen etc. I just have a battery problem but this are the general errors. Such a waste of money this phone.


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't have any of those problems...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

Hmmm oki.. If you say so..
I dont any problems now too, but this phone is super problematic.
My girlfriend bought one and in the next day he crashed and she waited until the battery were full drained to turn it on again..
Even power key or power key vol - or + worked..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 2, 2015)

Same...  Stop the placebo build prop  tweaks Leave the phone with stock rooted  or not  and probably  problems  gone 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 2, 2015)

People keep complaining about this phone as if it's the next thing to the devil's spawn. Let's face it, every phone has its share of problems, and at this price, stop complaining! You bought this phone because you cannot afford the high-end Iphones and Samsung Galaxy S6 edge plus of this world. Any other excuse is just that; excuse. At this price, this phone is good enough. Its not the next best thing since sliced bread, but it gets to do its job if left alone to do it. Clamoring for updates from ZTE/Vodafone/CM ain't going change anything. If you want the perfect phone, do any of these two things. 1. Buy yourself a high-end phone 2. Buy a phone with plenty of support/unlocked bootloader. Or you can do either of these two things 1. Use the phone as it is and stop moaning 2. Buy a dumb-phone.  Good luck and have a nice day


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

What? Why we shouldnt complain? We pay the phone not the errors.. Even an 1€ phone cant have errors.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 2, 2015)

why dont you guys or girls moaning just return the phone and then f**k of from here


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 2, 2015)

russy23 said:


> why dont you guys or girls moaning just return the phone and then f**k of from here

Click to collapse



The shorter version of what i said earlier...:laugh:


----------



## th3bloody9 (Nov 2, 2015)

OK thanks for the replies everyone, I'll probably just keep the phone then. I think personally I would prefer the Nexus 5 but like you say my mum is unlikely to care. I've lightly used the phone for a couple of weeks and the only minor problem that slightly bothers me is the UI lag (which really isn't that bad). The screen is certainly very nice at this price point..



BlueMoonRising said:


> Is your mother a geek? Dose she tend to root her phones and fiddle with the build.prop?
> If the answer to the two questions above is 'No' then I suspect your mother would love any modern smart phone and wouldn't even know what you're talking about let alone care.
> She would be more concerned whether it fits in her handbag than what OS it runs or whether there's an update coming.

Click to collapse



No you are correct she won't care in the slightest about OS version, but also I want the phone to be a bug free as possible as bugs are even more exasperating for tech noobies


----------



## russy23 (Nov 2, 2015)

its such a piss take, what the hell do people want for £99/£125..oh yea a bug free flaming high end device, dickends


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 2, 2015)

Anyway  with  when  official  5.1 arrives  phone  will be better 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

russy23 said:


> why dont you guys or girls moaning just return the phone and then f**k of from here

Click to collapse



Chill out poor kid. Drink some milk 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 2, 2015)

chill out, im not the one moaning every 5 minutes


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

Oh sorry, you gonna cry? Mad kid, want some milk from me?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 2, 2015)

cry over a moaning t w a t, naaaaa


----------



## Grantius (Nov 2, 2015)

This is why you shouldn't buy cheap phones, you always get these idiots coming here and complaining the whole time about it. Just STFO already, we know:

A. It most likely wont get updated
B. if you install 1000 crap apps it will crash and be slow
C. This phone isn't a top of the line Galaxy  its a cheap phone

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE stop posting the same thing over and over


----------



## smokerman (Nov 2, 2015)

Lets stop this offtopic..if you don't like it sell it!  Its a very good phone..I'm working on a MIUI ROM and it has bugs but hopefully I will fix it

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 2, 2015)

russy23 said:


> why dont you guys or girls moaning just return the phone and then f**k of from here

Click to collapse





smokerman said:


> Lets stop this offtopic..if you don't like it sell it!  Its a very good phone..I'm working on a MIUI ROM and it has bugs but hopefully I will fix it
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6

Click to collapse



Nice one, Smokerman. Hopefully, your development goes further than the ones before...


----------



## smokerman (Nov 2, 2015)

Let's see..its hard to work with this phone..and battery non removable its worst..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 2, 2015)

Smokerman, can you confirm one thing for me? I was having this argument with Line1771. Is the bootloader locked or unlocked? Cheers..


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

Should be unlocked, otherwise we couldnt have custom recovery and CM 12..
But i think its locked..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 2, 2015)

At least like like konstat and Paul Obrien said on modaco it's locked 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## movitum (Nov 2, 2015)

haha these last pages are just too funny. keep adding placebo bull**** to the phone that you have no idea about and then come crying about your cheap phone crashing


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Nov 2, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Smokerman, can you confirm one thing for me? I was having this argument with Line1771. Is the bootloader locked or unlocked? Cheers..

Click to collapse



its locked


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 2, 2015)

For the last time, bootloader is unlocked!!

Check this http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Bootloader

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 03:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 PM ----------

@smokerman which source are you building on(Aosp, cm, stock)? And is it 5.1.1?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

movitum said:


> haha these last pages are just too funny. keep adding placebo bull**** to the phone that you have no idea about and then come crying about your cheap phone crashing

Click to collapse



Pretty sure i know more than you 
Cheap doesnt mean it should have problems.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 2, 2015)

This device has many problems and it's not cheap in my country (900TL = ~300$ = it's about one teacher's half of salary for my country)

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 2, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> No problems? I said that too. All su6 have problems.
> Hour problems, UI lags, blue flash screen etc. I just have a battery problem but this are the general errors. Such a waste of money this phone.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And you're a waste of space, you do know trolling is against the CoC don't you?


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 2, 2015)

Two of you don't be a kid. Discuss this in pm not here. This is your problem

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> This device has many problems and it's not cheap in my country (900TL = ~300$ = it's about one teacher's half of salary for my country)
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



They're mad kids. This phone has problems in general and i see that they cry when someone says that su6 has errors..

And BlueMoon.. At least i help people, you're the waste of space 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 2, 2015)

You're right I barely use this phone 2 weeks..

Camera was a big... Very very big problem in su6 for me
Ui lags and 3d gaming also ....

 I'm on Android one second generation (god bless Google). 

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## movitum (Nov 2, 2015)

@LiNe1771 you know more than me? weren't you the moron saying cwm was for mediatek and twrp for snapdragon? LOL


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 2, 2015)

https://www.wileyfox.com/storm/

Isn't this phone very similar to su6? And it's cyanogen phone. We can use this

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## russy23 (Nov 2, 2015)

theres other phones that are more nearer spec wise, i think its more to do with the kernal that makes its compatable


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 2, 2015)

Again give that guy  that posted on that Facebook  page  time he already said he fixed  the sound and will post a link when camera is fixed and smokernan is trying  to port miui

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jesus  I take my eyes of the forum for a week and come back to a soap opera -.-#  Yes there are problems ... IF you want to call them problems ... just try setting up a stock s5 from Samsung ... I could not believe the bloadware on that piece of donkey ... its still a 400euro thing even now and lags like crap out of the box. No back to the su6 everyday standard usage is great for this thing ... you want to play 3D games, you need something with a beefier GPU ... If you are smart you look up the specs of the phone you wanne buy and with googles help it will give you an idea what to expect. Its a good phone, calls work, SMS work, whatsup and Viber, all work with minimum amount of lag. Typing feels responsive and except for my own spelling problems ;p works perfectly. Battery live on stock is 1 day and a couple of hours at moderate use ... gone post stats later ... YouTube is fast and plays even HD stuff without problems ... your screen flashes blue when you change from landscape to portrait or vice Verser ... Goes away for me by switching a couple of times from portrait to landscape, or buy restarting the video in full screen. Lags on some heavyer webpages with chrome ... Not a biggie, so does my old laptop so I am used to it. 

For a everyday user like me, who uses the phone AS intendet , it is a great deal, works fast makes good to very good pictures (depending on the light) and is a all-round good phone with a fantastic screen. Hardcore I want the most out of my phone **** to the wall every little score counts kinda guys will need to wait until one of the devs gets it cracked. Update is coming just don't expect it bevor Christmas ... I think I poster that on the beginning of this threat ... 

Anyway rant over an piece out

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## umbrokhan (Nov 2, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Jesus wept, there's some serious big girls blouses on this thread.

Click to collapse



yeah am baby blue. i will fight you with my pokemon figures and rubber hammer. whats your story?
 do you even have a life?


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 2, 2015)

umbrokhan said:


> yeah am baby blue whats your story?
> do you even have a life?

Click to collapse



Blue? I'd have sworn blind that you'd be in pink.

Have a nice day.


----------



## georger010 (Nov 2, 2015)

*WIFI dropping*



fmmsf said:


> Hey SU6ers, I finally got mine!
> 
> After setting it up yesterday it started showing the same WIFI problems other forum members had: the wifi connection sucks. It drops all the time, even close to the router and makes the use of this device difficult.
> 
> Do you guys have any idea of what's causing this? Hardware problem?

Click to collapse



Hi there, did you get this sorted? I ordered mine in the UK through Amazon and am now using it in Spain (what model do you have?).  I'm also having dreadful WiFI drops when the signal is around fair-poor.


----------



## smokerman (Nov 2, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> For the last time, bootloader is unlocked!!
> 
> Check this http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/Bootloader
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



im building from stock but it has a lot of bugs still..i dont have much time but i m trying little by little and cherry picking the libs from MIUI to make it stable..im certain that if i aint get lucky, i will brick my phone..:silly:


----------



## HateQuick (Nov 2, 2015)

@smokerman go to your portuguese channel and view my comment pls


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 2, 2015)

georger010 said:


> Hi there, did you get this sorted? I ordered mine in the UK through Amazon and am now using it in Spain (what model do you have?).  I'm also having dreadful WiFI drops when the signal is around fair-poor.

Click to collapse



Which ROM are you using? I mean, UK ROM, Spanish ROM etc..


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 3, 2015)

smokerman said:


> im building from stock but it has a lot of bugs still..i dont have much time but i m trying little by little and cherry picking the libs from MIUI to make it stable..im certain that if i aint get lucky, i will brick my phone..:silly:

Click to collapse



Man... Stock base have way too much bugs. It's waste of time. Use aosp or cm and build from scratch.

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## c0d3x42 (Nov 3, 2015)

smokerman said:


> im building from stock but it has a lot of bugs still..i dont have much time but i m trying little by little and cherry picking the libs from MIUI to make it stable..im certain that if i aint get lucky, i will brick my phone..:silly:

Click to collapse



Have you got a device tree somewhere I can take a look at? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidKing18 (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey..I dont have enough time to read through this whole forum..I just want to know if its easy to root, has custom recovery been developed and are there any custom roms for this phone? thanks


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 3, 2015)

Dovikap said:


> Hey..I dont have enough time to read through this whole forum..I just want to know if its easy to root, has custom recovery been developed and are there any custom roms for this phone? thanks

Click to collapse



If you have the first gen that was released, it's easy to root with mobilego or Kingroot. The second gen on the other hand is problematic. You will need to read up on the forums (here or modaco) on how to root it. You can install TWRP as your custom recovery. Links and details on the forums. There was a custom Rom developed, but it's not ready for daily use. Some guys are still trying to develop, but it's been slow coming. No update from Vodafone or ZTE yet despite what some people might be saying. That's the summarised story of the SU6

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## DroidKing18 (Nov 3, 2015)

> If you have the first gen that was released, it's easy to root with mobilego or Kingroot. The second gen on the other hand is problematic. You will need to read up on the forums (here or modaco) on how to root it. You can install TWRP as your custom recovery. Links and details on the forums. There was a custom Rom developed, but it's not ready for daily use. Some guys are still trying to develop, but it's been slow coming. No update from Vodafone or ZTE yet despite what some people might be saying. That's the summarised story of the SU6
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Well, I'm thinknig about getting it this month, so it'll probably be 2nd gen..does that mean i cant root?


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 3, 2015)

Dovikap said:


> Well, I'm thinknig about getting it this month, so it'll probably be 2nd gen..does that mean i cant root?

Click to collapse



There is root. Just more steps in getting it. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## georger010 (Nov 3, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Which ROM are you using? I mean, UK ROM, Spanish ROM etc..

Click to collapse



Must be the UK ROM as I ordered it from Amazon UK but currently using it in Spain. The build number ends in UK03c and the hardware version is Vodafone995NT3.

Any ideas, thanks?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 3, 2015)

If you live in spain.. Just install the spanish ROM via TWRP

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 3, 2015)

Quick question for you folks. Are most of you running the stock launcher or something different. I myself run a port of the HTC sense 7 with no lag problems. Also tried the Asus zenfone launcher with no lag .... yes I know there are probably better ones on ps and FREE (free my ass -.-) but these 2 are very bugfree and fast. Also replaced the keyboard with a port of the Samsung g s6 version and its very responsive ... this is all without root ... overall very happy, waiting for the fw update now to iron out the bugs.

Piece out 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 3, 2015)

I use the Yahoo aviate on all my Android devices. Simple and well laid out. Can't complain of any lag

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 3, 2015)

Stock launcher and SwiftKey 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Oliveira1987 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Display tonality*

Sorry for the bother guys but i am a little doubtfull....
This is indeed a great phone for the price buy unfortunately i have been a little unlucky my su6's... I am now on my third unit... First one the display was uneven (way pinker on the left side), second one was creaking all over and had blue flash syndrome like crazy while plauing videos on youtube.... Now my third unit... Well, built like a rock and working like a charm bit therr is one thing.... All the smart ultra 6s i had or tried had cooler displays and a bit of pink tint.... This last one i got is clearly warmer and it is quite noticeable on the whites and greys. Not that the display is bad or anything but i usuallu prefer the displays to be cooler since colors seem to pcooler more, contrast is more noticeable and white are brighter. 
I dont mind living with this display since its not bad and to be honest i am a bit tired of going back to vodafone for replacements.... Bit basicallu what i am trying to know is, is this usual on thos model? There are panel variations and has anyone got a warmer display lile the one i have now?

Just trying to understand of this is a flaw ot not since like i said earlier all su6s i had or tried had cooler\pinker displays (by now i tested about 6 su6s)....

Cheers


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 3, 2015)

Pedro Oliveira1987 said:


> Sorry for the bother guys but i am a little doubtfull....
> This is indeed a great phone for the price buy unfortunately i have been a little unlucky my su6's... I am now on my third unit... First one the display was uneven (way pinker on the left side), second one was creaking all over and had blue flash syndrome like crazy while plauing videos on youtube.... Now my third unit... Well, built like a rock and working like a charm bit therr is one thing.... All the smart ultra 6s i had or tried had cooler displays and a bit of pink tint.... This last one i got is clearly warmer and it is quite noticeable on the whites and greys. Not that the display is bad or anything but i usuallu prefer the displays to be cooler since colors seem to pcooler more, contrast is more noticeable and white are brighter.
> I dont mind living with this display since its not bad and to be honest i am a bit tired of going back to vodafone for replacements.... Bit basicallu what i am trying to know is, is this usual on thos model? There are panel variations and has anyone got a warmer display lile the one i have now?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I suggest you "gusül" 
Google it.. That's why bad things happen  

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## movitum (Nov 3, 2015)

yes there are different displays. the one i had to return was warmer than the one i have now.


----------



## LukyPicture (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys, I just realize this phone have 32bit sw on 64bit hw. Doest it mean any real problem? I don't have any bugs or lags I am just wondering. Ty and sorry for stupid Q  

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 3, 2015)

Of course not, no problem at all..
You can use 32 software on 64 hardware.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 5, 2015)

just did a livechat with voda, haha, about 1 sec after the chat ended, he rang saying about they will send an email about an update, thats a new on me


----------



## vegetka (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice.  You'll get official statement you have to wait.   

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Pedro Oliveira1987 (Nov 5, 2015)

movitum said:


> yes there are different displays. the one i had to return was warmer than the one i have now.

Click to collapse



And do you think the new one is much better? Or besides the whitet white color accuracy and contrast are about the same?

What annoys me is that the displays on the su6 are a mixed bag. I already saw some that are brighter, cooler pinker than mine.... This results sometimes in better contrast and color reproduction (more vibrant blues and coldet grays) but i also already saw some brighter and cooler su6 panels that are even worse than mine in terms of color saturation and contrast.


----------



## Tezray (Nov 5, 2015)

Looks like you have the date and time bug your post states 1970. I really have to watch that if my alarm did not go off I would it would be really bad. So looking forward to the update. I am desperate for them to fix the pin code unlock it does my head in as I always type it wrong and it will go on forever. The odd pause then carry on fixed would be nice and not to have to worry about the time bug

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 5, 2015)

Factory reset  fixes that bug

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 5, 2015)

Pedro Oliveira1987 said:


> And do you think the new one is much better? Or besides the whitet white color accuracy and contrast are about the same?
> 
> What annoys me is that the displays on the su6 are a mixed bag. I already saw some that are brighter, cooler pinker than mine.... This results sometimes in better contrast and color reproduction (more vibrant blues and coldet grays) but i also already saw some brighter and cooler su6 panels that are even worse than mine in terms of color saturation and contrast.

Click to collapse



This happens on many phones like iphone, samsung, etc. It is not a SU6 issue


----------



## Pedro Oliveira1987 (Nov 5, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> This happens on many phones like iphone, samsung, etc. It is not a SU6 issue

Click to collapse



True. My (ex)ipad air and (current) air 2 are a example of that. Its really a shame. I know that maby factors are involved such as different manufacturers and backlight but its a shame to sometimes see a pretty shiny and super white display on some phone on some store and when you buy it the screen of the unit you get its different (it can be even bettet but usually its worse). No matter the price point... All things should be equal ot otherwise this just ends on loosing a buy and a customer for the brand or in a infinite number of trades till one unit is right (wich usually no matter how much u trade u just dont get what u want).


----------



## Userless14 (Nov 6, 2015)

I bought my ultra 6 last month, and I felt it from the first use that somenting is not ok.. A friend of mine bought the prime 6 and it's runs more smoother and the games on his phone don't have any lag, apps don't have lag. I don't think this is normal, I am thinking that it's broken from factory. We play the same game NSS, very low quality game, and he doesn't have a bit of lag on his prime 6, and on my phone huge lag. Even 2048 shutters from time to time, 4G it's not working either even though I have a 4g nano sim from them.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 6, 2015)

You need to activate the 4g on the store.. They dont activate it :/

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 6, 2015)

russy23 said:


> just did a livechat with voda, haha, about 1 sec after the chat ended, he rang saying about they will send an email about an update, thats a new on me

Click to collapse



i guess there was a problem with the systems as i didnt recieve jack..


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 6, 2015)

If ZTE said that Portuguese 5.1 is testing  the others are too and will be available through fota

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 7, 2015)

russy23 said:


> i guess there was a problem with the systems as i didnt recieve jack..

Click to collapse



Perhaps he meant when it's live? Although it is strange that they phoned you back.


----------



## smokerman (Nov 7, 2015)

HateQuick said:


> @smokerman know how I can move on build.prop? My phone does not leave ...

Click to collapse



i didnt understand what you mean..edit the build prop..save and reboot to apply.:good:


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 8, 2015)

Some su6 have system protected, they cant edit build.prop or mount to R/W

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 11, 2015)

This is my android one Second Generation. It's very pure Android because rom made by Google.

We were saying vfsu6 has lower ux score because it uses pure Android but it's not true. This is a bad rom issue. Blame Vodafone or zte and use this as a proof

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 11, 2015)

Not only UX score. The general score on su6 its low

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 11, 2015)

Too sad for this great spec device... 

Why don't anyone fork stock rom? It's fully open sourced anyway! It's going to be a 5.0.2 rom but camera, sd card and performance issues fixed. Am I right?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Tezray (Nov 11, 2015)

That would be good. I keep looking at the nexus 6p and galaxy s6 edge plus but I am perfectly happy with this just need the software to be refined or 5.1 released but that could be plagued with problems and as no one is interested in the device its a real shame

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## smokerman (Nov 11, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Some su6 have system protected, they cant edit build.prop or mount to R/W
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you can install this app sdkitkatfixer:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jrummy.sdfix&hl=en

need to have root, install the app, click fix and reboot to apply..after that you can edit build.prop..:good:


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 11, 2015)

-.-
Im not dumb dude. Im talking about /system protected on phone and you talk about sdcard fix.. Wtf..

Some su6, or the new ones, cant be mount to R/W to edit build.prop etc. Only on TWRP.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Xag1lera (Nov 11, 2015)

*Unable to root*

Hey guys, has anyone managed to root Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 yet? I've tried Kingroot but with no luck... Once it comples the root procedure, all the applications of the phone stops working one after the other, making my phone unusable because I have to press 'OK' to endless pop up messages!
I have:
Android 5.0.2
Baseband: P839V55B01
Kernel: 3.10.49
Build number: VDF-995NB01-GR03c
Hardware: Vodafone995NT3

Please help


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 11, 2015)

Xag1lera said:


> Hey guys, has anyone managed to root Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 yet? I've tried Kingroot but with no luck... Once it comples the root procedure, all the applications of the phone stops working one after the other, making my phone unusable because I have to press 'OK' to endless pop up messages!
> I have:
> Android 5.0.2
> Baseband: P839V55B01
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, we got a blind guy over here, can you read the other posts? Dude, its possible yes.. But your SU6 must be the System protected (only-read) ones. If kingroot doesn't work, i can't help you. You need to do root, can be temporarily.. After root, install TWRP, reboot to TWRP, flash supersu.zip and you get root.


----------



## sniktaw (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi,

anyone have any idea what's happening here?

Get daily restarts that appear inconsistent in nature (sometimes browsing, sometimes upgrading apps with Play store, etc) and result in the white vertical bands you can see in the photos.  The screen 'twitches' for want of a better word whilst the phone boots normally.  If I wait until fully booted then turn screen off/on the bands disappear and phone is 'normal' again until the next time.
Not rooted and only mod is dpi set to 380.  UK03c build.

thanks,

Daz


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 12, 2015)

sniktaw said:


> Hi,
> 
> anyone have any idea what's happening here?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Time to return to store. Definitely a fault with the device

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sniktaw (Nov 12, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Time to return to store. Definitely a fault with the device
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thought as much but just wanted to check the wisdom of those here ;o)


----------



## russy23 (Nov 12, 2015)

Surely if the DPI is set to something the the device struggles with your going to get weird behavior


----------



## Tezray (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone know if I could return this phone for a refund because it was sold as having android 5.1 but actually came with 5.0.1 I would like to return so I get my £125 back because if I sold it now I would probably only get £60. False advertising etc. I have had it a couple of months though.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## sniktaw (Nov 12, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Surely if the DPI is set to something the the device struggles with your going to get weird behavior

Click to collapse



is that because it's not the 'out of the box' DPI or is 380 an inappropriate value? 

either way I guess I can change back to 480 as this happens daily and see what happens.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 12, 2015)

Tezray said:


> Does anyone know if I could return this phone for a refund because it was sold as having android 5.1 but actually came with 5.0.1 I would like to return so I get my £125 back because if I sold it now I would probably only get £60. False advertising etc. I have had it a couple of months though.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Waste of time asking us surely, speak to whoever you bought it off.

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




sniktaw said:


> is that because it's not the 'out of the box' DPI or is 380 an inappropriate value?
> 
> either way I guess I can change back to 480 as this happens daily and see what happens.

Click to collapse



That's what I've suggested on Modaco to you, best option before considering getting it replaced.

Did the problems just happen to start after you changed DPI? If so I'd have thought that that was a big clue.


----------



## sniktaw (Nov 12, 2015)

Back @ 480DPI now so let's see [emoji4] 

sent using the Force


----------



## Tezray (Nov 12, 2015)

Thought someone may have done it I got it from Vodafone and speaking to them is a nightmare task takes ages and finding the pay as you go team even worse will give them a call

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BazmanFoo (Nov 12, 2015)

Got this phone today,

Immediately rooted (2nd gen method), flashed TWRP and Xposed.

All running well. Very good phone for the price. Now all we need is CM12 and we're laughing.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 12, 2015)

Better forget cm12  or custom rooms there are no devs interested on this device 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 12, 2015)

Cm 12.1 is not too much to ask for this device eh? Phone score jump 7-8k on antutu tests. It's no need it's a must!

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## HateQuick (Nov 12, 2015)

exist cm12 to vfsu6?


----------



## sniktaw (Nov 12, 2015)

Sadly, my problems were not due to DPI. Guess I'll be going to the VF shop [emoji29] 

sent using the Force


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 12, 2015)

Forget the cm or custom ROMs. Nobody cares about this phone xD

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Nov 12, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Forget the cm or custom ROMs. Nobody cares about this phone xD
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1304 posts in this thread, lots of people care, just the wrong people 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vegetka (Nov 12, 2015)

Everyone waiting for that Turkish fella to write he don't care and using android one second generation.  :} 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 12, 2015)

vegetka said:


> Everyone waiting for that Turkish fella to write he don't care and using android one second generation.  :}
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I still own vfsu6 and it has greater specs. That means I care about update and I'm waiting for it.

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## fmmsf (Nov 12, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Forget the cm or custom ROMs. Nobody cares about this phone xD
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You know.. reading the relevant materials and cooking the rom yourself is always an option, right? That's how most of those guys began! Who knows if you won't be the CEO of the next CM


----------



## russy23 (Nov 13, 2015)

A 2 year old nexus tablet gets marshmallow and we get **** ..

---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------




LiNe1771 said:


> Forget the cm or custom ROMs. Nobody cares about this phone xD
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's true


----------



## Grantius (Nov 13, 2015)

russy23 said:


> A 2 year old nexus tablet gets marshmallow and we get **** ..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate give it a rest, what the hell did you expect buying a low end carrier locked phone? 

Honestly this thread needs to be locked as all it has is whining idiots complaining that they don't get updates over and over. Go buy a Nexus if you want updates, or learn to code CM. Just STFU already unless you have something to offer as its so damn tedious hearing your complaints.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 13, 2015)

I'm happy using 5.0.2..I can say whatever I please anyway so do one


----------



## danromania (Nov 13, 2015)

On Monday all of you will have a surprise


----------



## paranoidandy (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah I just heard some good news. I hope it's correct 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 13, 2015)

So....what's the news


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 13, 2015)

Probably  5.1 official 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

One can hope ZTE  already told me that is on testing 2weeks ago 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 13, 2015)

en:what's the news danromania? 

ro: ai aflat ceva?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 13, 2015)

Monday of year 2089? Nice.. Hahaha

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 13, 2015)

I cant find any news around


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 13, 2015)

Me neither. Must be another lie.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

Sorry for double but..

http://www.modaco.com//content/uplo...05.png.845483ac1e2bb2fb076033234753fa06.png  

Let the moaning start.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 13, 2015)

not what zte said for vodafone pt


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 13, 2015)

October, 30.. The one on my thread is from today, so.. No updates for us 

And one more time, you're really dumb.. "not what zte said for vodafone pt" of course.. they will only launch an update for Portugal, we are special.. xDDD


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 13, 2015)

i dont know what was talked between him and zte  11 emails between them and me .. gave imei serial number like they asked gave name of firmware ( that was given by vodafone PT) etc ofc they will not gave update for 1 country afaik,.so they are lying . i dont have any expectations anyway already unlocked my phone and have my meo number of always no more money to vodafone ( sent another email to zte to check on what they will say)

---------- Post added at 09:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------

and please stop calling ppl dumb i was asking them for  firmware given by vodafone PT so..  its natural that i said about our country, OTAS are for all afaik


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hmm, yeah, i'm sorry. A bit angry with this. They are lying on our faces and making fun of it because they already have the money..


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 13, 2015)

No problem  peace well at least no more money to them from me that eBay site rules 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 13, 2015)

Guys can I flash official rom in about phone>system updates>sdcard on a rooted vfsu6

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 13, 2015)

yes you can must have stock recovery


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 14, 2015)

can anyone provide stock rom link mirror? zte is about 10kb/s (WTF??????)


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 14, 2015)

restart router sometimes fixes that


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 14, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> restart router sometimes fixes that

Click to collapse



Nope doesn't fixed.. any mirrors?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 14, 2015)

i just started downloading Turkish rom from here http://download.ztedevice.com/UpLoadFiles/product/552/5825/soft/2015071314155337.zip and its getting very fast on a 100mb line


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 14, 2015)

Keep downloading friend and please upload some where I'm on 1mb/s line and only I get is 10kb/s

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 14, 2015)

there you go 

https://mega.nz/#!iI42FDSC!58oC4UV8DrqHABUTm1RQvLy2bvWGAC0JDNukAabQ41s


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 14, 2015)

THANK YOU

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------

Why there is a _2 on file name  ("******_2.zip")


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 14, 2015)

np because i use internet download manager and i canceled the first zip


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 14, 2015)

tell me when download finished so i can delete it


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 14, 2015)

You can delete it man.. I was downloaded 2hrs ago  flashed now thanks again!!!

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 14, 2015)

np


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Nov 15, 2015)

danromania said:


> On Monday all of you will have a surprise

Click to collapse





paranoidandy said:


> Yeah I just heard some good news. I hope it's correct
> 
> Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Care to elaborate? Is it a price drop? Software update? Su6 mini?


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 15, 2015)

One day left... I am waiting.. Also what are the good news? 

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 16, 2015)

Here's a galaxy a7. Almost same specs. Antutu score is way higher... Man I'm jealous.

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 16, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> View attachment 3543990
> 
> Here's a galaxy a7. Almost same specs. Antutu score is way higher... Man I'm jealous.
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Unless you sit there all day long comparing what is after all only a benchmark score, why would you be jealous?


----------



## russy23 (Nov 16, 2015)

i dont know why people get so hung up on benchmark scores, its a mobile phone, not a gaming pc, and the a7 is double the price


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 16, 2015)

Vodafone Ireland lol http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/2

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 16, 2015)

i dont know what to believe any more, some people had replies saying no updates and then you get that saying there will be an update


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 16, 2015)

True still I don't know what rumours are those if any 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 16, 2015)

So there is no surprise eh?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 16, 2015)

Still early  but don't count on it

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 16, 2015)

Where did anyone get the idea that something was going to happen 2day


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 16, 2015)

Some ppl heard rumors.... 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 16, 2015)

Oh, must be true then


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 16, 2015)

If it's going to happen it happen today right?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## russy23 (Nov 16, 2015)

Depends if theres anything to release 2day


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 16, 2015)

There's 8hrs left to end of day in Turkey  I can wait 8 hrs

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## russy23 (Nov 16, 2015)

Why u getting worked up mate, i highly doubt anything will be released


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 16, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Why u getting worked up mate, i highly doubt anything will be released

Click to collapse



Well I like vfsu6 but lags make me use Android one.

Also I readed somewhere dalvik performance is one of the most important thing in a phone. It makes sense whether or not because of the minimum rule if you know what I mean.

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## russy23 (Nov 16, 2015)

The vodafone rep said today..
We hope to release this update in the next week or two

Maybe thats the big news


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 16, 2015)

russy23 said:


> The vodafone rep said today..
> We hope to release this update in the next week or two
> 
> Maybe thats the big news

Click to collapse



Aren't we hearing exact same lie for 3 months?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 16, 2015)

She said the same 2 months ago 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

Anyway  UK should be first to receive any update through fota 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------

More news http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/2 we shall see

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 16, 2015)

"The updates need to go through testing to ensure they are working smoothly with our software etc. so if there are any issues at any point, the updates can get pushed back. Current testing is almost complete, so all going well, it should be launched in the next week or two."

80% lie

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 16, 2015)

Testing on Vodafone  then testing by ZTE  like they told me lol I said December and I'm probably right . With 2grains of salt 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## deaglecat (Nov 16, 2015)

I don't think it will happen.    (5.1).     

See it from Vodaphone's perspective.     Sell handset at (or near) cost... no budget for ZTE to make upgrades or for internal testing or support calls from problem users.


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 17, 2015)

Wow I just took a step back and looked at my phone after 2 month of fooling around with it ... and I seriously considering being obsessed ... I am running a port of the HTC sense 7 launcher with blink view ... apps ported from Sony experia, Asus zenfone, and blackberry ... a few tweaks to be build prop that I swear are only placebo but I have to had them. Exposed with no lag ... BUT boot up time is doubled ... Never mind ... Oh did I mention my new boot up animation from the Sony z5 spectar ... NOW STOP COMPLAINING ... You can do  LOT with this phone no matter what the os number ... have some fun with it .... Piece out!!!!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

What if you have system write protected vfsu6

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 17, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Wow I just took a step back and looked at my phone after 2 month of fooling around with it ... and I seriously considering being obsessed ... I am running a port of the HTC sense 7 launcher with blink view ... apps ported from Sony experia, Asus zenfone, and blackberry ... a few tweaks to be build prop that I swear are only placebo but I have to had them. Exposed with no lag ... BUT boot up time is doubled ... Never mind ... Oh did I mention my new boot up animation from the Sony z5 spectar ... NOW STOP COMPLAINING ... You can do  LOT with this phone no matter what the os number ... have some fun with it .... Piece out!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



For other peoples information (not yourself) it also works quite well straight out of the box


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> For other peoples information (not yourself) it also works quite well straight out of the box

Click to collapse



Well no it's not. Depends on how you see lags

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 17, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Where did anyone get the idea that something was going to happen 2day

Click to collapse



Because some (potential) troll said so and someone else jumped in (possibly the same person on a different account) to back him/her up.

Everybody then takes it as coming from the head of Vodafone themselves as gospel, it's sad really.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't think there's a somebody like you said @BlueMoonRising

Also I signed up that board just for ask it is it for really real.. You can see me on last post same nickname

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## corsav6 (Nov 17, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I don't think there's a somebody like you said @BlueMoonRising
> 
> Also I signed up that board just for ask it is it for really real.. You can see me on last post same nickname
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



I'm on boards.ie for years, same username. Its an official Vodafone Rep so we will get 5.1, timeframe is still unknown so we'll just have to wait

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> I'm on boards.ie for years, same username. Its an official Vodafone Rep so we will get 5.1, timeframe is still unknown so we'll just have to wait
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Awwyeeaa  

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 17, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I don't think there's a somebody like you said @BlueMoonRising
> 
> Also I signed up that board just for ask it is it for really real.. You can see me on last post same nickname
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



If you're referring to my post immediately above yours then I wasn't talking about the .ie Vodafone forum, I was talking about the two(?) posters earlier in this thread who claimed "something" was going to happen yesterday.

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------




nhmanas said:


> Well no it's not. Depends on how you see lags
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



You mean "IF" you see lags...


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> If you're referring to my post immediately above yours then I wasn't talking about the .ie Vodafone forum, I was talking about the two(?) posters earlier in this thread who claimed "something" was going to happen yesterday.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First one no I mean on XDA

Second, yes. English is not my native language sorry

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 17, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> First one no I mean on XDA
> 
> Second, yes. English is not my native language sorry
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Lol, I know you're not English bud. I wasn't having a go at you about that.

I meant I don't see any significant lag on the phone.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Lol, I know you're not English bud. I wasn't having a go at you about that.
> 
> I meant I don't see any significant lag on the phone.

Click to collapse



Lags... Lags everywhere mate!! Also gaming performance sucks. This is why every time I say this phone needs update

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 17, 2015)

An update won't fix your problem. What you need is a new phone. Maybe a Google nexus, a Samsung, or any of the high-end phones.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> An update won't fix your problem. What you need is a new phone. Maybe a Google nexus, a Samsung, or any of the high-end phones.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hahah you're kidding right?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 17, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Hahah you're kidding right?
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Not smiling here [emoji35] 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 17, 2015)

yea thats right you need to spend £300+ to get a smooth experience, dont talk wet, the cpu/ram combination is high enough to be able to produce a smooth and lag free experience, hell the galaxy s2 was amazing with the right custom rom..
also reading up on 5.1 the major differences are under the hood including performance..


----------



## paranoidandy (Nov 17, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Because some (potential) troll said so and someone else jumped in (possibly the same person on a different account) to back him/her up.
> 
> Everybody then takes it as coming from the head of Vodafone themselves as gospel, it's sad really.

Click to collapse



What's sad is you being so paranoid. 

I never backed up anyone. I just said I heard some good news. It comes from a friend who's a Vodafone employee and I don't know if he'd want me making his comments public. That's it. Simple. No biggie. Stop making drama out of nothing. 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

paranoidandy said:


> What's sad is you being so paranoid.
> 
> I never backed up anyone. I just said I heard some good news. It comes from a friend who's a Vodafone employee and I don't know if he'd want me making his comments public. That's it. Simple. No biggie. Stop making drama out of nothing.
> 
> Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



THANK YOU

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:39 PM ----------




russy23 said:


> yea thats right you need to spend £300+ to get a smooth experience, dont talk wet, the cpu/ram combination is high enough to be able to produce a smooth and lag free experience, hell the galaxy s2 was amazing with the right custom rom..
> also reading up on 5.1 the major differences are under the hood including performance..

Click to collapse



Sgs2 was smooth on 5.1.1 and it has way lower specs

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 17, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice. Buy SGS2. Sell this on eBay. Stay happy.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Nice. Buy SGS2. Sell this on eBay. Stay happy.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I already have a sgs2

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:50 PM ----------

Don't be a misunderstanding I'm just saying this device can do better.

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 17, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I already have a sgs2
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Nice. Stick with it. Sell this and get your life and happiness back.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

How old are you kiddo?
Just saying this device deserves better

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 17, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> How old are you kiddo?
> Just saying this device deserves better
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Maybe it deserves better, but reality says it might not get any better. Joining a million forum to express one's displeasure about it ain't gonna change anything. Remember ZTE San Francisco anyone? If there is no incentive, neither ZTE not Vodafone will do anything about upgrading it. You either accept it the way it is or move on to 'better' devices. ZTE already launched ZTE blade s7, so don't hold your breath regarding upgrades for our 'cheap' has-been..

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 17, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Maybe it deserves better, but reality says it might not get any better. Joining a million forum to express one's displeasure about it ain't gonna change anything. Remember ZTE San Francisco anyone? If there is no incentive, neither ZTE not Vodafone will do anything about upgrading it. You either accept it the way it is or move on to 'better' devices. ZTE already launched ZTE blade s7, so don't hold your breath regarding upgrades for our 'cheap' has-been..
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well like I said if there is a update or not, I will develop a marshmallow ROM for our device in summer so it is going to be better mate. I have university exams now. And my electronic engineer student (which have vfsu6) neighbor will come in summer and he have knowledge all about this

I want stock 5.1.1 just for smoothness with stability

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 17, 2015)

paranoidandy said:


> What's sad is you being so paranoid.
> 
> I never backed up anyone. I just said I heard some good news. It comes from a friend who's a Vodafone employee and I don't know if he'd want me making his comments public. That's it. Simple. No biggie. Stop making drama out of nothing.
> 
> Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



1. I don't think you know what the word 'Paranoia' means.
2. Yes you did back up DanRomania's post
3. If you think that's a dramatic post then you must live under a rock.

Try reading my post again and then read yours and DanRomania's and then come back and tell everyone what day it is. Or are you going to claim that you meant next Monday now?

I think there's a fair chance we'll get 5.1 BTW but it was you who came on and led everyone to believe it would be yesterday and now claims that you can't say any more as your "friend" will get in to trouble. 
Obviously there's only your "friend" who works at Vodafone and knows what's happening so they'll know that it was him.

Do you know that wumming is against the CoC on here?


----------



## vegetka (Nov 17, 2015)

If there is "worst xda topic" competition,  you are winning,  lads.


----------



## paranoidandy (Nov 17, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> 1. I don't think you know what the word 'Paranoia' means.
> 2. Yes you did back up DanRomania's post
> 3. If you think that's a dramatic post then you must live under a rock.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, I'm not going to drag this further than it needs. Read my post again. I never said anything about Monday. I just heard that the 5.1 had passed testing but was never told a release date. It's you who decided that because I posted it on the same day as that other guy who said Monday that I was "backing him up" about it being Monday. I wasn't. I didn't. Please don't put words in my mouth. If you choose to wrongly interpret something I say, then I can't do anything about that. 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fakeblitz (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone has a mirror of 12.1 from lonespeaker?


----------



## weeandykidd (Nov 18, 2015)

fakeblitz said:


> Anyone has a mirror of 12.1 from lonespeaker?

Click to collapse



http://tinyurl.com/su6cm


----------



## russy23 (Nov 18, 2015)

https://151.80.43.196/cm-12.1-20151007-UNOFFICIAL-p839v55_TEST2_lonespeaker.zip


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 18, 2015)

What are cm12.1 build 2 bugs? 

Camera, 3g-4g and...?

Also are calls and sms working?

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## fakeblitz (Nov 18, 2015)

russy23 said:


> https://151.80.43.196/cm-12.1-20151007-UNOFFICIAL-p839v55_TEST2_lonespeaker.zip

Click to collapse



That one doesn't work



weeandykidd said:


> http://tinyurl.com/su6cm

Click to collapse



Thanks


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 18, 2015)

Sms and calls work AFAIK but no sound no camera

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:05 PM ----------

And some su6 have system partition locked  for writing  others don't mine can root easy with mobile go but some need custom recovery so not sure if that affects  custom rom 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Nov 18, 2015)

That Facebook guy got the sound working

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 18, 2015)

Mic is not working as I know

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## suprose (Nov 18, 2015)

is lonespeaker made build 2? Sorry I don't understand.


----------



## corsav6 (Nov 18, 2015)

suprose said:


> is lonespeaker made build 2? Sorry I don't understand.

Click to collapse



AFAIK lonespeaker is not working on a ROM for the su6 anymore. The Facebook guy is a different person.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## suprose (Nov 18, 2015)

corsav6 said:


> AFAIK lonespeaker is not working on a ROM for the su6 anymore. The Facebook guy is a different person.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Oh ok.. We must waiting..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 18, 2015)

I think no one is developing this project.

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## fakeblitz (Nov 18, 2015)

Who is more exactly this "facebook" guy?
I would like to talk with him


----------



## Tezray (Nov 18, 2015)

fakeblitz said:


> Who is more exactly this "facebook" guy?
> I would like to talk with him

Click to collapse



This is the link posted on here. He is in Portugal but apparently is English: https://m.facebook.com/groups/smartultra6/1664258003792347/?notif_t=group_comment_reply

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 07:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 PM ----------

Seems to be Chris Elliott in the comments that got the sound working but it force closes sometimes. Can't see a new update or if he uploaded his one someone did ask but he said he won't until more bugs are fixed.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 18, 2015)

The rom for ZTE S6 (our brother phone) is nearly done, almost everything works. It is stable for daily. http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/general/zte-blade-s6-to-t3018031/page120

It can be done for our phone too, but we need developers of course.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 18, 2015)

Does anyone knows why battery drains in deep sleep?? My SoT is 30 minutes what the actual f*##? I flashed unrooted stock rom 3 days ago because this problem started when I root it. How can I recover it? I miss 8 hours screen time days

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 18, 2015)

Sometimes that happens..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 18, 2015)

It's always...

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 19, 2015)

News about 5.1.1 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 19, 2015)

Ahh then my 11 mails to them give results and they did not lie to me they confirm 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:08 PM ----------

Last email they said that the uodate will be publish in zte site 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:10 PM ----------

Line i said earlier they were talking about our Portuguese firmware but should apply to all 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 19, 2015)

Soo whenn???

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 19, 2015)

My bet is December like I said too but...




Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 19, 2015)

If it will be laggy like 5.0.2 I'll be so pissed off 

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## paranoidandy (Nov 19, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> If it will be laggy like 5.0.2 I'll be so pissed off
> 
> Tengri biz menen.

Click to collapse



I hope not. But I do worry. What it it's bad drivers or something and they don't make any changes to whatever the problem is. Eeeek. Anyway, positive thoughts! 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 19, 2015)

They dont have previsions..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 20, 2015)

I had Phone sex last night, now the damn thing wont work


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> I had Phone sex last night, now the damn thing wont work

Click to collapse



Don't get too hard on your a$$ man...

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Nov 20, 2015)

russy23 said:


> I had Phone sex last night, now the damn thing wont work

Click to collapse



Stuck it on vibrate and called yourself as foreplay didn't you!


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 20, 2015)

GadgetManIRL said:


> Stuck it on vibrate and called yourself as foreplay didn't you!

Click to collapse



Nelson ha ha for @russy23

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## Adrian_K (Nov 20, 2015)

Im on UK03C at the moment and Things seem pretty smooth . No real problems  

Any point in updating to UK_MR01d ? (Any major bugs in this firmware release? )


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Nov 21, 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> Im on UK03C at the moment and Things seem pretty smooth . No real problems
> 
> Any point in updating to UK_MR01d ? (Any major bugs in this firmware release? )

Click to collapse



If your not having any problems then I would be tempted to say stick with what you have, having said that I haven't found any problems with mr01d so it probably won't do any harm to update and be ready for 5.1!


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 21, 2015)

Update it if you're so paranoid about stagefright

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## trueno2k (Nov 21, 2015)

*Strange / Weird comment*



nhmanas said:


> Update it if you're so paranoid about stagefright
> 
> Tengri biz menen.

Click to collapse



Who are you talking?..


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 21, 2015)

trueno2k said:


> Who are you talking?..

Click to collapse



Adrian_K

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## Adrian_K (Nov 21, 2015)

^^ 

Thanks you two  , Going to update the phone and Hope nothing breaks . Seems like Sky Go will work with the updated firmware so i can finally watch the footie again .


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 22, 2015)

that was probably the main reason that this phone will get 5.1  firmware .. because sky only works with 5.1 or later.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 22, 2015)

Errrrr u what..5.0.2 can use sky go


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 22, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Errrrr u what..5.0.2 can use sky go

Click to collapse



THEY LOWERED APP'S API LEVEL JUST BECAUSE OF NOT UPDATING VFSU6

Just a conspiracy theory [emoji1] 

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 22, 2015)

well i cant use sky but many ppl cant watch tv on phone  because of su6 doesn't have android 5.1  ( it was fixed on that android version)

http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057467977/2  problem is miracast that cant be disabled on 5.02  https://forum.vodafone.co.uk/t5/Pay...he-Vodaphone-Prime-6-and-Ultra-6/td-p/2414382

https://forum.vodafone.co.uk/t5/TV-...CAST-amp-SKYGO-amp-LOLLIPOP-5-01/td-p/2448080 also there vodafone said that future update could fix it  im confident that update will come


----------



## russy23 (Nov 22, 2015)

miracast has always been **** for me, whatever device i use, just so stuttery/laggy


----------



## smokerman (Nov 22, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> THANK YOU
> 
> General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



even xperia ARC /S and xperia play runs smooth with 5.1.1 and only have 512 ram..


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 22, 2015)

smokerman said:


> even xperia ARC /S and xperia play runs smooth with 5.1.1 and only have 512 ram..

Click to collapse



Well someones has to read this post... Thank you too

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## Getrude (Nov 24, 2015)

I forgot my security pattern and I tried resetting it using the recovery procedures. It seems like I made a mistake and now the phone just went off for about two hours now. Trying to restart it but its not working. Can someone please advice me on what should I do next, I am stuck now


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

Try pressing power +volume up button 30s


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## suprose (Nov 24, 2015)

İs there any new news about custom rom?


----------



## wildcata (Nov 24, 2015)

*update 995NB01-TR_MR02b for turkey*

today i serch on internet news about the update for vodafone smart ultra 6 and... pam pam i found that on ztedevice.com turkey receive a UPDATE, yes you read correct. the update has same code like the one that was vehiculate that is android 5.1.1, the code is 299500B0915VDF-995NB01-TR_*MR02b*, and he has about 1.05Gb
can somene from turkey check if is 5.1.1 
and the big question is can i instal this from my sd card if I`m from romania?


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 24, 2015)

I only see tr03c in turkey site

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

Zte mobile still says the original com 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:34 PM ----------

I can confirm. http://www.ztedevice.com/support/58fdc373-46d0-4734-8e93-6fdc3ab090ba.html

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------

Mr2b should be 5.1

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## zeak666 (Nov 24, 2015)

So english 5.1 soon eh 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

You

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:50 PM ----------

@wilcata you should be able to install through recovery and change language  all data will be lost thou 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:52 PM ----------

BTW uk,Portugal and Ireland still don't have it I'm downloading Turkish 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

Yes all others should follow ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 24, 2015)

wildcata said:


> today i serch on internet news about the update for vodafone smart ultra 6 and... pam pam i found that on ztedevice.com turkey receive a UPDATE, yes you read correct. the update has same code like the one that was vehiculate that is android 5.1.1, the code is 299500B0915VDF-995NB01-TR_*MR02b*, and he has about 1.05Gb
> can somene from turkey check if is 5.1.1
> and the big question is can i instal this from my sd card if I`m from romania?

Click to collapse



Do you mean 282720B1607VDF-995NB01-TR03c ? http://www.ztedevice.com/support/58fdc373-46d0-4734-8e93-6fdc3ab090ba.html

Edit: I've downloaded and extracted build.prop and that's build.version.release=5.0.2, ro.build.date=Tue Jun  9 10:00:07 CST


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

It's 5.1.1 I'm downloading

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

See my link smokerman

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------

http://www.ztedevice.com/support/58fdc373-46d0-4734-8e93-6fdc3ab090ba.html link  to Turkish  5.1

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

This is Turkish power guys [emoji12] 

Tengri biz menen.

---------- Post added at 07:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:25 PM ----------

I say don't expect too much from this update

Tengri biz menen.

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:20 PM ----------







Dalvik is even lower

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 24, 2015)

What's all this obsession with scores?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

Always complaining ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm not obsessed with them. Phone still feels slow... There are still lags but fewer

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 24, 2015)

Cheap is as cheap does. Want a Ferrari phone, buy a Ferrari phone.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/146802214

There is still Snapchat bug

Tengri biz menen.

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------

I am using a cheaper phone Android one and it's faster god damnit!!!

People wake up !!!!

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 24, 2015)

You're preaching to the choir. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

OK people it's your choice to be a sheep. I still have my butter smooth Android one and it's CHEAPER. 

Cheap doesn't mean bad!

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Nov 24, 2015)

This phone isn't the only one with the snapchat bug. I think I read about that bug on a thread about BQ M5...


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

We only need more dalvik score. Just this. More score means less visible bug. They are not just numbers

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm installing it now. First i will try to update, then fresh install.
@lonespeaker - maybe now we can try another build, as the new rom is based on 5.1.1 like cyanogenmod?


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

ill wait for uk release, if its out its only a matter of time before we get it, anyway sounds like it hasnt been as good as what people have been expecting, and lets be honest this will be the last update we get


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> I'm installing it now. First i will try to update, then fresh install.
> @lonespeaker - maybe now we can try another build, as the new rom is based on 5.1.1 like cyanogenmod?

Click to collapse



Cm builds and stock are completely different. It doesn't matter neither 5.1.1 released nor not, cm builds will be same

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 24, 2015)

maybe there are other framework and kernel files in the new rom

one quick observation: animations are now smooth, we have to select different notification modes when pressing volume button, and we have the users menu in the settings


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

btw this only have 4 languages english german netherlands and turkish


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 24, 2015)

Kingroot work after several tries but dont survive a reboot and twrp dont work


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 24, 2015)

Kingroot works for me too. I'll try to change display resolution then reboot


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

If i wait for the uk release, i presume it will just be OTA, that being an upgrade and not a fresh install, cause after all a fresh install is always better, maybe i should just go for this firmware from the turks


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

probably it will be on zte site too turks also got ota

---------- Post added at 09:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 PM ----------

too bad this doesnt have PT but already installed ( when PT comes ill install again  )


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Andrei221 said:


> Kingroot works for me too. I'll try to change display resolution then reboot

Click to collapse



How can you change display resolution? Did you mean dpi?

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

PT??


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

PT= Portuguese


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Btw in your face PT and UK, Turkey released it first [emoji12] [emoji1] 

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

is kingroot the best method, or only method, ive not rooted so far, but after the upgrade i want to root and debloat, theres bound to be some things that need taking off for my personal taste

also do you guys keep kingroot or is there a way to remove that and get supersu??


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 24, 2015)

twrp don't work so no supersu


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

but kingroot is safe??


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

I think this way should work but I only think. Not sure.

Root via kingroot. Then flash twrp. 
Flash SuperSU via twrp. Flash stock recovery

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 24, 2015)

twrp dont work


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

fresh install benchmark


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

better all round


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

ummm guys dev option have quickboot mode and oem unlocking


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> ummm guys dev option have quickboot mode and oem unlocking

Click to collapse



Is this means we have fastboot ?

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## anything-but (Nov 24, 2015)

Upgraded mine (UK) and build number still shows as 5.0.2. 
Reset time?


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

Me thinks yes

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------




anything-but said:


> Upgraded mine (UK) and build number still shows as 5.0.2.
> Reset time?

Click to collapse



You need to install through  recovery 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Google drivers should work then

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 24, 2015)

Have they released the uk version yet?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Have they released the uk version yet?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They didn't even released for all phones in Turkey. Wait your line

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 24, 2015)

Not in a hurry. Without proper root, I'm staying with my current version

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## anafernandes27 (Nov 24, 2015)

Can we use mobile go with the new version?


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll try 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------

Anyway 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------

Shouldn't be a problem rooting for  the phones that worked  before with mobile go

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

So you cant use the system update like the pdf manual says


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

It's funny guys... Update is like an empty box with different numbers on it (5.1.1)

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Well 5.1 is mainly under the hood changes


----------



## anafernandes27 (Nov 24, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> I'll try
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know if it works on mine because I haven't tried it. I guess it should work, because mine is not a "recent" one... But it's good news anyway, I guess...


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm intrigued with those new dev options ?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> It's funny guys... Update is like an empty box with different numbers on it (5.1.1)
> 
> Tengri biz menen.

Click to collapse



Alot more fluid than 5.0.2 and more options on dev options..
5.1.1 alot better.


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 24, 2015)

I'll take a look at the 5.1 update zip and see whether it's got anything useful I can use blob file wise seeing as it's over 200mb bigger than the 5.0.2 firmware.

I'm not promising anything except to have a look.

and those new dev options, the oem unlocking one would be nice, but somehow I can't see zte allowing access to fastboot, but maybe someone wants to try?

Once you have upgraded to 5.1 and it works fine please try the following command in fastboot mode :

fastboot reboot

yeah, a simple command like that was disabled by zte, so if that works, then the other commands might work too, but I doubt they have enabled them.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Nov 24, 2015)

Guys, please leave feedback (when you have it) about battery life.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 24, 2015)

anything-but said:


> Upgraded mine (UK) and build number still shows as 5.0.2.
> Reset time?

Click to collapse



If you extract the build.prop from the zip you'll see that it says 5.0.2 so I've not a clue what everybody is on about.


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 24, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> If you extract the build.prop from the zip you'll see that it says 5.0.2 so I've not a clue what everybody is on about.

Click to collapse



ro.build.fingerprint=Vodafone/P839V55/msm8916_32:5.1.1/LMY47V/20151116.124145.11931:user/release-keys

looks like 5.1.1 from the build.prop I just extracted


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 24, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> ro.build.fingerprint=Vodafone/P839V55/msm8916_32:5.1.1/LMY47V/20151116.124145.11931:user/release-keys
> 
> looks like 5.1.1 from the build.prop I just extracted

Click to collapse



Admittedly I'm no expert but is there more than one build.prop in there? The one I looked at earlier was - build.version.release=5.0.2, ro.build.date=Tue Jun 9 10:00:07 CST


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Mine was 5.1.1 dated 12 november, u must have wrong file


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 24, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Admittedly I'm no expert but is there more than one build.prop in there? The one I looked at earlier was - build.version.release=5.0.2, ro.build.date=Tue Jun 9 10:00:07 CST

Click to collapse



Usually only the one, and in this case, there is only the one, in /system 

My first glance through the update I get the feeling the 200mb difference mainly comes from the partner-apps directory and the vendor blob files look like they have not have changed (which is not surprising but would have been nice).

I'm wondering if I can get the SU6 back for a few days...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

Anyone tried to root 5.1.1 with MobileGo? My phone crashs, black screen and i need to press power button for 30 sec, and it works on 5.0.2..


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 24, 2015)

fastboot reboot only reboots phone but if you press vol- and power shows ftm


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

I can try fastboot and adb commands tomorrow

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

Google play keeps crashing even after clean cache and data.. Anyone or just me? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Where the hell do i put update.zip


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sdcard. Update it via offline way.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 24, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> fastboot reboot only reboots phone but if you press vol- and power shows ftm

Click to collapse



So you are confirming that by typing in fastboot reboot the phone actually reboots itself or are you assuming it reboots?

It's important to know if the command actually works or not


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

I will try. Editing in a sec.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Why fastboot commands are this important? We've done things without them too

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 24, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Why fastboot commands are this important? We've done things without them too

Click to collapse



fastboot isn't important itself, but because there are changes in the firmware files in this rom, I'm wondering if zte have enabled fastboot access, that is all.

If they haven't, then no harm. If they have, we have gained something that makes things a little easier.  that is all.


----------



## anything-but (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, updated through recovery menu wiping data/recovery and cache and still shows 5.0.2, weird.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Lol mr01d's recovery

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 24, 2015)

Did you use the Turkish firmware that's the only one that has been update to 5.1.1

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## anything-but (Nov 24, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Did you use the Turkish firmware that's the only one that has been update to 5.1.1
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The one linked a few pages back? yup.


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 24, 2015)

Just updated myself shows 5.1.1 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> fastboot isn't important itself, but because there are changes in the firmware files in this rom, I'm wondering if zte have enabled fastboot access, that is all.
> 
> If they haven't, then no harm. If they have, we have gained something that makes things a little easier.  that is all.

Click to collapse



A modified boot.img and a fastboot boot recovery.img command could gain us a root and a custom recovery. But first, we need a 5.1.1 compatible twrp img 



Tengri biz menen.


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 24, 2015)

in the sdcard


----------



## anything-but (Nov 24, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Just updated myself shows 5.1.1
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Got a link for it? did check back to the link 1st posted and it does indeed show a older rom so the 5.1 isn't showing for me on that link.


----------



## Andrei221 (Nov 24, 2015)

@lonespeaker - fastboot reboot says "rebooting...finished. total time : 0.003s " but nothing happens with the phone


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 24, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> A modified boot.img and a fastboot boot recovery.img command could gain us a root and a custom recovery. But first, we need a 5.1.1 compatible twrp img

Click to collapse



I'm sure someone will make a twrp soon enough but then I wonder in the value of it with no custom rom.  anyway, someone please, fastboot reboot - does it actually reboot the phone or not please put me out of my misery 

---------- Post added at 09:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




Andrei221 said:


> @lonespeaker - fastboot reboot says "rebooting...finished. total time : 0.003s " but nothing happens with the phone

Click to collapse



thank you @Andrei221, that's disappointing in zte.

Have to stick with doing it the dd way then for recovery.  thanks for trying.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

I can't even try it.. Always on "waiting for device" and adb can "see" the device.. :|

Well. Imma go back to 5.0.2.. Cant root 5.1.1 with MobileGo, it crashs my phone all the time.. Gonna wait for 5.1.1 via OTA.
But its good.. More fluid than 5.0.2..
Another thing.. I rebooted to Bootloader and it stays on "Powered by android" i also enabled the bootloader unlocked on Dev Options.. Its normal?


----------



## anything-but (Nov 24, 2015)

Had to manually go through the ZTE site from the home page to the Turkey/Smart ultra 6 bit and the links there....

http://download.ztedevice.com/UpLoadFiles/product/552/5825/soft/2015112413504851.zip


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> I can't even try it.. Always on "waiting for device" and adb can "see" the device.. :|
> 
> Well. Imma go back to 5.0.2.. Cant root 5.1.1 with MobileGo, it crashs my phone all the time.. Gonna wait for 5.1.1 via OTA.
> But its good.. More fluid than 5.0.2..
> Another thing.. I rebooted to Bootloader and it stays on "Powered by android" i also enabled the bootloader unlocked on Dev Options.. Its normal?

Click to collapse



I think it's normal. I have 7 Android devices in my house only 2 have special bootloader logos or whatever you call

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Installed, didnthave update.zip on actual sd card..fasboot works..but notification light stays permanetel on when press sleep button


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

We all have different problems. Maybe because we are with Turkey ROM.. Let's wait for our 5.1.1 country ROM and give it a try..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

Errm.. I'm Turkish, we are using same ROMs and and hey what a coincidence!! We have same problems, you rom racist!

I bet only differences between countries ROMs are only baseband version and some **** apps that's all

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

Rooted with mobile go even faster

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Errm.. I'm Turkish, we are using same ROMs and and hey what a coincidence!! We have same problems, you rom racist!
> 
> I bet only differences between countries ROMs are only baseband version and some **** apps that's all
> 
> Tengri biz menen.

Click to collapse



Dafuq, didn't say that.. Look at spanish Rom.. Her Wi-Fi is different or better (they have MR01D_2) cause wifi problems on Spain so.. Maybe some ROMs have differences.
I can't root with MobileGo and Lunario can and we are Portuguese.. My Play Store keeps crashing.. We all have different problems.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Dafuq, didn't say that.. Look at spanish Rom.. Her Wi-Fi is different or better (they have MR01D_2) cause wifi problems on Spain so.. Maybe some ROMs have differences.
> I can't root with MobileGo and Lunario can and we are Portuguese.. My Play Store keeps crashing.. We all have different problems.

Click to collapse



Just kidding man chill out.
I just heard about mr01d_2.
Turkey didn't received this update before.

About play store crash, did you make a full wipe after flashing 5.1.1

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

OK had to use the 30s power volume up after reboot  play store stopped for a moment 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 AM ----------

Normal reboot now all is well Google play service error for 1s but store work s fine 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 24, 2015)

To the guys which saying "we're using pure Android": you're not. This is a forked version.

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Afer a reboot everything is perfect and all much smoother on new version..the play store only stopped as it was updating to new one, which i believe was updated today


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 24, 2015)

Root works fine here just uninstalled vodafone sys apps with titanium 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 AM ----------

Rooting  was really fast on this rom on the other phone needed to reboot now took like 20s and no reboot 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rinoceru (Nov 24, 2015)

*root*

I rooted with kingroot and works fine.


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 24, 2015)

Here folks try this launcher and apps ported http://www.fulmics.com/htc-sense/ works with no lag 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Nov 24, 2015)

Does miracast disable now so can use sky go. Is it still true that if you root sky go will not work any way?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Nov 24, 2015)

Do you have to use 5ghz to use miracast..just tried it, its still delayed and laggy..other phones/tablets are the same


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 24, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Root works fine here just uninstalled vodafone sys apps with titanium
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well i see that the ones that didn't had problems, gonna have now.. I think.. I can't root with MobileGo. After 10-15 sec, my phone crashs, black screen, the phone reboots and root fails.. On 5.0.2 it roots in 10 sec without reboot.. Strange..

Google Play Services keep crashing at all reboots, so annoying...


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 25, 2015)

Huh WiFi speed is horrible ... Just above 3.2 before I had about 50 - 60 ... Still have under 4g ... Anyone an idea? Tried the usual suspects ... reset router ... Not the problem speed on the PC is till top .. So is on my wives s5 ... also the upload is still 10 to 15 ... Just the download is ****ing bad  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

Happened to me too.. Sometimes had a nice speed download on play store and sometimes a horrible speed.. On the same app..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 25, 2015)

If this is the tested and approved firmware ... then help us god ... who built this ... Freddy from accounting ... The new ****ing intern ... ME? Hell I have no idea about ROMs and firmwares ... and I should not need to have to, just being cheap is not an excuse for not working right ... No this is not just a little bit of lag ... Hell so far I was the one defending this device ... but now ... **** you Vodafone and **** the horse named ZTE you road in on!!!

Peace ****ing out ... I go grab a pinte 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:36 AM ----------

And buy the ****ing way ... Battery live has taken a hit as well ... God I really need to learn how to cook my own ROMs ... If you want something done right ....

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah, if this dont get any updates to fix bugs. What a crap 5.1.1 xD

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Happened to me too.. Sometimes had a nice speed download on play store and sometimes a horrible speed.. On the same app..
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Clear play services data.
If the problem continues, then sign out your Google account and sign in again. Worked for me.

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

Look at this. Items and hour are invisible.. Wtf XD

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Look at this. Items and hour are invisible.. Wtf XD
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't have a problem like this. But this is a known problem that already discussing in VF TR forums

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## f1ux (Nov 25, 2015)

The google play services crashes could be down to play services updating in the background. 

Mine has definitely changed as it looks different on the left.


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 25, 2015)

Jesus can't get the bloody WiFi working right ... also there are, you know a few bugs ... And there are HOLY **** there are BUUUGGGS ... Take a wager witch one this falls under -.- .... 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 25, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Jesus can't get the bloody WiFi working right ... also there are, you know a few bugs ... And there are HOLY **** there are BUUUGGGS ... Take a wager witch one this falls under -.- ....
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



WiFi works fine for me and there are little less lags than 5.0.2 

But this update is not a big step. 3 months of work is not worth this

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 25, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> Usually only the one, and in this case, there is only the one, in /system
> 
> My first glance through the update I get the feeling the 200mb difference mainly comes from the partner-apps directory and the vendor blob files look like they have not have changed (which is not surprising but would have been nice).
> 
> I'm wondering if I can get the SU6 back for a few days...

Click to collapse



I found the correct one now bud, someone was linking the 5.0.2 version. Cheers.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 25, 2015)

Ive rooted now with king root, everything is fine, i dont know what these bugs are people are mentioning


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Till now all works well here 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 25, 2015)

Must be user error


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

To ppl with probs even if you update through recovery do a factory reset doesn't hurt 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## trueno2k (Nov 25, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> To ppl with probs even if you update through recovery do a factory reset doesn't hurt
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Sure it does!.. To the general public Joe blogs it hurts their personal time having to set up the device from scratch again!.. However, everyone here are flashaholics which probably makes my statement mute... LOL... [emoji14]

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

If you flash via offline way it auto resets your phone..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes still... doesn't hurt 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 25, 2015)

Lunario have you rooted and debloated to ure spec??


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes rooted with mobilego all bloatware gone still only 2 apps need root to uninstall .I even got Portuguese language back

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Still intrigued why the update is only available for Turkey not that I'm complaining, ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:39 PM ----------

Umm just noticed that my recovery didn't change from pt stock 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Nov 25, 2015)

someone posted this on our portuguese group: 
"All users with the Smart 6 update coming, but planned on servers in the updated side has made a submission first dispatch was sent to 10,000 devices and after 3 days observation to the second transmission problems after three days of observation or to send more 10,000 devices made and there will be a monitoring period over 3 days. The second observation is successful, the software will also be sent to users of the Vodafone 12 countries. The reason for this, updates can be welded to influence the hatalarln Vodafone Smart 6 users. 4 On 12 December 2015 at the latest country to Vodafone (Vodafone including Turkey) will be fasting all kullanıcl. Good forums."

I think it's from Vodafone Turkey forum, and the guy said he used google translate, but I think we can get the point.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

At least zte made the rom comedy  available on site 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:54 PM ----------

Arghh never mind above post

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------

At least zte made rom available on site and not only through ota 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 25, 2015)

I used kingroot..but uninstaller apps say I haven't got root..but root checker says I have..kingoroot fails..I'll try mobile go later


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

Kingroot works. MobileGo crashs phone. (On mine, not talking on general)

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Google chrome stops working need to reinstall to get working again 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

As we can see, we all have diferent problems, we should have common problems.. Strange phone.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

I think it's because of the Google play service stopped working error everytime. I reboot 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

Yeah. Got that error too. But only when i reboot the phone.. Cleaned cache, logged off and on and nothing worked.
For a 3 months work.. This is very bad indeed.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

I unrooted using such but still got error  I'm going to clean  install the rom to see 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:15 PM ----------

Using su.... 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

I did that too. Re-installed ROM and nothing.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Yes that's weird indeed

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

I pray for our PT 5.1.1.. I dont like bugs.. Even the small ones.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Probably only  difference is amount of vodafone apps included this one abuses on that regard ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## f1ux (Nov 25, 2015)

MobileGo fails to root with my phone on 5.1.1 .
Kingroot gained temporary root but that was gone after a reboot

I think I may have cured the "Google play services has stopped" error by clearing cache and data for both Google play services and Google play store.

It doesnt happen after reboot now


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-play-services/ get the one for lollipop stopped the error guess we have outdated  version 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Anyway my Google chrome don't work  but opera works 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 25, 2015)

I get what's wrong for 3d gaming lags and fps drops

Phone is clearly unstable. Fps space is too much...
These are not real values I'm writing for example; 

Vfsu6
Fps max: 60
Fps min: 15

A bugless middle price phone:
Fps max: 50
Fps min: 40

And I think human eye can see this difference. Big drops are noticeable too much

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## suprose (Nov 25, 2015)

How the 5.1.1 rom's battery life?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

I think its equal

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 25, 2015)

Only issue i have is the google play services crash, everything else is fine, the amount of bloat included was surprising tho.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Get updated google services from 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

www.apkmirror.com/apk/google-inc/google-play-services/ 4 the option 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

No more  crashes l

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Nov 25, 2015)

*How to fix Google Play Store crash on 5.1.1*

You need to update *"Google Play Services"* to *8.4.89 (2428711-238)*

*#1* Get it from Google (I can't post a link, as a new member). 

*#2* Install it from the APK.

*#3* Go to *"Settings >> Apps"* and then in the *"ALL" *column, select *"Google Services Framework" *then tap *"FORCE STOP"* and then *"CLEAR DATA"*. 

You might like to clear the cache on *"Google Play Services"* (same *"ALL" *column, under apps) too, and it should then work - this is how I got mine working last night, and it hasn't crashed since 


I thought you guys were Android "experts"...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

Android experts? Nowadays nobody builds an ROM with the wrong version of Google Play Services.


----------



## mbwf (Nov 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Android experts? Nowadays nobody builds an ROM with the wrong version of Google Play Services.

Click to collapse



I'm sure you're aware that the build date of the *firmware *is often more than a month behind the release date; but you knew that, eh. A map is always up to date *on the day it's printed.* 

ROM: What tinkerers create.
Firmware: What OEMs release.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Like I said the reason for the services crash is outdated version 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Nov 25, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Like I said the reason for the services crash is outdated version
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Indeed so, it would seem.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

My crashes stopped as soon I installed that version

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

By your logic.. Then if you buy an SU6 now, it should crash too, and it doesnt. It auto-updates on Play Store, this one should update too..


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Should yes but for some reason he doesn't 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------

Just install the lollipop version of the Google serviced link that I posted and problem solved 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:42 PM ----------

BTW chrome started working again have opera backup just in case ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------

Its the link  of the 4th option 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Nov 25, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> By your logic.. Then if you buy an SU6 now, it should crash too, and it doesnt. It auto-updates on Play Store, this one should update too..

Click to collapse



Should != does. It's the does or doesn't which is the pertinent part.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 25, 2015)

how do i take out the unwanted crap from the update and zip it up again without getting a signature error in recovery


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 25, 2015)

you can see my work in https://www.androidpt.com/topic/619...bloated-flashavel-pelo-twrp-com-root-supersu/


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

You don't need to do that  all can be uninstalled less vodafone updates and message +

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 25, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> You don't need to do that  all can be uninstalled less vodafone updates and message +
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



i think supersu instead of kingroot is a must and my zips have it


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Only those 2 apps need root to uninstall  and it's not needed to remove them from the zip you can just disable them

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

And I agree su is less shady than kingroot 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 25, 2015)

If you have the read only system version, forget about removing message+ and updates. They simply come back after uninstalling

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 25, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> If you have the read only system version, forget about removing message+ and updates. They simply come back after uninstalling
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you can just disable that

---------- Post added at 08:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 PM ----------

anyone working on twrp ? the zte s6 twrp boots but no touchscreen can sameone fix ?


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

You need new twrp for 5.1.1 maybe konstat will update 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 25, 2015)

Tried updating the play services and now in a constant loop of it crashing, nothing will stop it.


----------



## mbwf (Nov 25, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> Tried updating the play services and now in a constant loop of it crashing, nothing will stop it.

Click to collapse



You need to follow my post *to the letter and in that order*, else it will fail.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64007153&postcount=1575


----------



## f1ux (Nov 25, 2015)

Just had something strange happen! I have been experimenting and while in bootloader moded, I  did fastboot reboot.

It didn't reboot. I then held the power + vol buttons to turn it off and my PC mounted 4 partitions?!


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 25, 2015)

mbwf said:


> You need to follow my post *to the letter and in that order*, else it will fail.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64007153&postcount=1575

Click to collapse



I did, except i can't see a version with 238 on the end only 236 !!


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Go to my link mate last version there 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 25, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Go to my link mate last version there
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which version did you use as there are loads in the links, want to get the correct one as i've had to re flash the rom to stop it.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 25, 2015)

Ill post a mirror in a sec

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:55 PM ----------

Its the 4 th option there thou

here  
https://mega.nz/#!mIoCFCga!bc8CZ1x_VG_eI3re0lCO_91ldCW4-tpIqZoDd3uxKas latest google services apk for ppl that has google play services stop working


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 25, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Ill post a mirror in a sec
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks, will try once the phone has restored.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 25, 2015)

What do people use for a recent app killer..annoying pressing the x all the time


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 25, 2015)

You don't need to press X, just send the windows to left or right.. And to close all recent apps, you need Xposed.

Edit: Followed this tutorial and worked for me -> http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html

Super easy 

Btw.. Can someone tell me how i change language from the phone permanently? I change to PT-PT and when i reboot the phone, it turns to UK language.. This rom doesn't have PT language :'


Never mind. Just used Root Explorer, acessed /system/etc/language.xml and added pt_PT, and phone is in Portuguese


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 25, 2015)

My phone have  system not writeable

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 25, 2015)

Evening folks, I am back to 5.0.2 as the Turkish 5.1.1 was very buggy on my irish TN3 hardware version ... Not sure it has anything to do with the Irish stock recovery I used to flash the firmware ... Biggest problem was the internet speed under wifi . The lag was also very bad, under 5.0.2 I had far better performance ... I factory reset and cleared cache before and after flashing the firmware so I don't think that was the problem ... maybe because I flashed it with the Irish stock recovery? Not to sure. Battery drain was high, device felt more sluggish than under Irish 5.0.2 and the amount of preinstalled Turkish apps was on Samsung levels. After updating all the apps on 5.1.1 witch took over 2 ****ing hours due to my slow WiFi I did not get any fc and crashes ... but god did it feel laggy. Didn't root the device, because I felt at this point it was not worth the trouble and striped 5.1.1 of the phone to reinstall 5.0.2 ... And wouldn't you know, WiFi is back to full speed, no lags and the battery live is dame good for this little brick, gonne wait until the official Irish or UK version will be out, with I hope a bit more polish ... Have fun tinkering ... Runt over and as always 

Piece Out 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Nov 25, 2015)

russy23 said:


> What do people use for a recent app killer..annoying pressing the x all the time

Click to collapse



App killers are an outright kludge; no one with any sense uses them these days, they're crude and useless.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 26, 2015)

Fair play..


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 26, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Evening folks, I am back to 5.0.2 as the Turkish 5.1.1 was very buggy on my irish TN3 hardware version ... Not sure it has anything to do with the Irish stock recovery I used to flash the firmware ... Biggest problem was the internet speed under wifi . The lag was also very bad, under 5.0.2 I had far better performance ... I factory reset and cleared cache before and after flashing the firmware so I don't think that was the problem ... maybe because I flashed it with the Irish stock recovery? Not to sure. Battery drain was high, device felt more sluggish than under Irish 5.0.2 and the amount of preinstalled Turkish apps was on Samsung levels. After updating all the apps on 5.1.1 witch took over 2 ****ing hours due to my slow WiFi I did not get any fc and crashes ... but god did it feel laggy. Didn't root the device, because I felt at this point it was not worth the trouble and striped 5.1.1 of the phone to reinstall 5.0.2 ... And wouldn't you know, WiFi is back to full speed, no lags and the battery live is dame good for this little brick, gonne wait until the official Irish or UK version will be out, with I hope a bit more polish ... Have fun tinkering ... Runt over and as always
> 
> Piece Out
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Well.. WiFi is working fine now and 5.1.1 is alot better than 5.0.2.. Nobody complaining about the performance than.. Maybe its your problem?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Nov 26, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Evening folks, I am back to 5.0.2 as the Turkish 5.1.1 was very buggy on my irish TN3 hardware version ... Not sure it has anything to do with the Irish stock recovery I used to flash the firmware ... Biggest problem was the internet speed under wifi . The lag was also very bad, under 5.0.2 I had far better performance ... I factory reset and cleared cache before and after flashing the firmware so I don't think that was the problem ... maybe because I flashed it with the Irish stock recovery? Not to sure. Battery drain was high, device felt more sluggish than under Irish 5.0.2 and the amount of preinstalled Turkish apps was on Samsung levels. After updating all the apps on 5.1.1 witch took over 2 ****ing hours due to my slow WiFi I did not get any fc and crashes ... but god did it feel laggy. Didn't root the device, because I felt at this point it was not worth the trouble and striped 5.1.1 of the phone to reinstall 5.0.2 ... And wouldn't you know, WiFi is back to full speed, no lags and the battery live is dame good for this little brick, gonne wait until the official Irish or UK version will be out, with I hope a bit more polish ... Have fun tinkering ... Runt over and as always
> 
> Piece Out
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Perhaps you could try installing 5.1.1 again to double check, you know,  just to be sure, to be sure


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 26, 2015)

-.-   tried it one more time ... same problems, really weird phone, WiFi biggest problem ... Just gone have to wait for the Irish version ... funny that I don't have most of the bugs on 5.0.2 that others experience. 

Piece out 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 26, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> -.-   tried it one more time ... same problems, really weird phone, WiFi biggest problem ... Just gone have to wait for the Irish version ... funny that I don't have most of the bugs on 5.0.2 that others experience.
> 
> Piece out
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Which bugs?

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 26, 2015)

Flashing blue screen on YouTube, WiFi drops, fc, not being able to root (OK not a bug, but you know -.-) excessive lags ... just a couple I can remember over the top of my head 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## zpmarcos (Nov 26, 2015)

markus281101 said:


> Flashing blue screen on YouTube, WiFi drops, fc, not being able to root (OK not a bug, but you know -.-) excessive lags ... just a couple I can remember over the top of my head
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you factory reseted (clean install)?


----------



## markus281101 (Nov 26, 2015)

Again ... Before and bloody after (cleared cache 2) ... still wonder if it is because of the Irish stock recovery, any more greens around here that would confirm or tell me otherwise? ... Can't complain to much, really working well for me on 5.0.2 so I just give it some more time ... and who knows, maybe we will get cm at one point ...

Piece out 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 26, 2015)

About the recovery normally should install the one from that version but it's not the case here I sill have my stock Portuguese one 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## f1ux (Nov 26, 2015)

Has anyone found a workaround for the system being read only on some devices? 

I've done a bit of research and unpacked the boot.IMG, edited the build prop, repacked and tried to flash back but fastboot just says 'unknown command ' 

Can't do much without it as root does not stick.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 26, 2015)

There's a strange lag problem after some usage
Screen is flickering a little


Tengri biz menen.


----------



## Vidaloka92 (Nov 26, 2015)

does somebody know how we can disable the search bar? usig solo laucher and i am still not able to get rid of it


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 26, 2015)

Disable google app

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## suprose (Nov 26, 2015)

I'm using "Super Touch" application and its really work for me. Less lags.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 26, 2015)

suprose said:


> I'm using "Super Touch" application and its really work for me. Less lags.

Click to collapse



What's 'Super Touch'?


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 26, 2015)

suprose said:


> I'm using "Super Touch" application and its really work for me. Less lags.

Click to collapse



Interesting... I'll try. 

Are you really sure it's not a placebo?

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## suprose (Nov 26, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Interesting... I'll try.
> 
> Are you really sure it's not a placebo?
> 
> Tengri biz menen.

Click to collapse



I feel the different.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 26, 2015)

suprose said:


> I feel the different.

Click to collapse



I tested on my Android one.. It feels kinda different. I'll test it on vfsu6 in 2 hours

Don't you think this drains battery faster? App has a power saving mode.

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 26, 2015)

It's too much I think...

mAh drain is higher than my screen

Tengri biz menen.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah, it drains alot of battery..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 26, 2015)

And i think this APP is just placebo. I dont feel any differences and i've tried a few levels between 1520-3998 (the recommended ones for 1080p)

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 26, 2015)

The dolby audio certainly improves sound


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 26, 2015)

I agree sound is better

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Nov 26, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> I agree sound is better
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That sounds good I Bluetooth radio to my car stereo and its crackly and rubbish hopefully that will be fixed but waiting for UK version

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## mbwf (Nov 26, 2015)

To those of you complaining about battery life: you know it's okay to put your phone down once in a while, don't you? That is the best battery saver of all


----------



## f1ux (Nov 27, 2015)

Tezray said:


> That sounds good I Bluetooth radio to my car stereo and its crackly and rubbish hopefully that will be fixed but waiting for UK version
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm a sound engineer and I was using it for Bluetooth car audio fine on 5.0 connected to a kenwood car stereo. 
No crackle whatsoever. 

What stereo do you have? There may be a firmware update for it.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 27, 2015)

Does twrp have probs with this update?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Nov 27, 2015)

f1ux said:


> I'm a sound engineer and I was using it for Bluetooth car audio fine on 5.0 connected to a kenwood car stereo.
> No crackle whatsoever.
> 
> What stereo do you have? There may be a firmware update for it.

Click to collapse



It is a Sony I will check firmware but it may be too old for that other phones work perfect but are iphones

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 27, 2015)

Ummm could be wrong. But i think double tap to wake is more responsive on this build 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 27, 2015)

Yeah, it seems more responsive.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corsav6 (Nov 27, 2015)

Any improvement on the camera with this update? 
I'm just going to wait until Vodafone IRL release the update as I don't have the time just yet to download the tk firmware. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 27, 2015)

No.. Why should exist an camera update? Always the same camera.. Its a good one.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 27, 2015)

So twrp still works? 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 27, 2015)

Nop

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 27, 2015)

Ok then must tell konstat to see if he can do something 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 27, 2015)

I try the twrp from zte s6 it boots but no touch imput

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 27, 2015)

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375554-recovery-twrp-2870/?page=5 new TWRP


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 27, 2015)

Confirm work's

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 27, 2015)

Just a quickie, why do we need twrp??


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 27, 2015)

For now we don't really 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 27, 2015)

The only way I've got to write to system is through twrp (change build.prop for example )

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh yes for those cases its the only way. To root 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------

I don't have that problem so twrp is not needed 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## f1ux (Nov 28, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> The only way I've got to write to system is through twrp (change build.prop for example )
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



What changes  did you make? 
I edited default.prop, then copied it using the file manager in TWRP but once I booted it had the original file again and changes had gone.


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 28, 2015)

I will try I let you know

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 28, 2015)

I change the build.prop copy to system make chmod 644 and stay changed 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## f1ux (Nov 28, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> The only way I've got to write to system is through twrp (change build.prop for example )
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse





euricoalex said:


> I change the build.prop copy to system make chmod 644 and stay changed
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



EDIT : never mind. 

I think to the problems we have with read only system need to be fixed in the DEFAULT.prop which has to be flashed in the boot.img

I've repackaged a boot.img and I think it may well have worked. Need to do some more testing.

EDIT 2:  hmm nope it hasnt worked :/        
I flashed my insecure boot.img and the default.prop has changed to reflect this, but if I open a file manager, mount /system as rw , edit build.prop, save, reboot. The build.prop doesn't show the changes.


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 28, 2015)

Weird if I flash the recover in boot I've got writeable system but the boot.img is the same in all phones

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 28, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> Weird if I flash the recover in boot I've got writeable system but the boot.img is the same in all phones
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You got a point... 

Maybe it's related to pit or a filesystem thing. 

Is lonespeaker cm builds system locked too?

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 28, 2015)

I never try but today I will make a test . I let you know later 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

Just checked build.prop and saw this again..

'ro.product.name=P839V55
ro.product.device=msm8916_32
ro.product.board=msm8916'

I cant understand why device and board are msm8916 if sd615 is 8939.. Maybe they trolled us and we have the sd400 (8916)?...

And Android still is 32 bits.. -.-

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 28, 2015)

My Android one has a 64 bit cpu. Google's 6.0.1 rom is 32bit. I'm using cm12.1 64bit. There's no noticeable change

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 28, 2015)

I think is usual and is there only a few phones with 64 bits enabled even there are 64 bits capable 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

We have 615 processor.... We have adreno 405 gpu. See here https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/615

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------

And sd 410 (8916) with 306 gpu https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/410

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:13 PM ----------

You can also check on untutu


----------



## f1ux (Nov 28, 2015)

I've made my first ever custom rom 
twrp flashable, de-bloated and de-branded ( Chrome homepage)

It doesn't have the play services crash either, even though I haven't updated that yet.   Maybe Kingroot was the cause?
Though android keyboard is FC'ing for some reason......... switched to google keyboard instead.


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 28, 2015)

f1ux said:


> I've made my first ever custom rom
> twrp flashable, de-bloated and de-branded ( Chrome homepage)
> 
> It doesn't have the play services crash either, even though I haven't updated that yet.   Maybe Kingroot was the cause?
> Though android keyboard is FC'ing for some reason......... switched to google keyboard instead.

Click to collapse



Really??? It's 5.1.1 right?
Is it deodexed? 
Is play services NOT working if I install manually?

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## f1ux (Nov 28, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Really??? It's 5.1.1 right?
> Is it deodexed?
> Is play services NOT working if I install manually?
> 
> Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



It's the Turkish 5.1.1 debloated. 
I only just learned how to do this last night. 

I'll figure out why the keyboard is crashing, and how to integrate newer Google services then share what I have.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> We have 615 processor.... We have adreno 405 gpu. See here https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/615
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How can you be so sure? My friend had an S5 fake copy.. CPU-Z and Antutu "said" that his S5 had an Mediatek 6592 (an octa-core i think) and in fact had a dual-core 512 Mhz..


----------



## russy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

how long does mobilego take to do its thing


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

MobileGo isn't working well for most of the phones.
Try this method

http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html

I used that method and worked. And Chrome is working as well.


----------



## f1ux (Nov 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> MobileGo isn't working well for most of the phones.
> Try this method
> 
> http://www.w0lfdroid.com/2015/05/How-to-Remove-Replace-KingUser-KingRoot-with-SuperSU.html
> ...

Click to collapse



If people have an ultra 6 with the readonly system, that didnt work for me. 

What i found works best is the following:

Use Kingroot to get temporary root . ***
Flash TWRP quickly after getting root.
Reboot into TWRP, factory reset, install SuperSU.

** 
If Kingroot fails to get root, reboot and make sure that the screen doesn't go to sleep while it is trying to get root.
( set display to stay on for 1 minute  or keep screen awake with your finger!)*


----------



## russy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

yea kingroot tempamental, i managed to flash twrp quickly, i think, on charge now before i do anything else


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

f1ux said:


> If people have an ultra 6 with the readonly system, that didnt work for me.
> 
> What i found works best is the following:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, we all know that method too.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

We have adreno.405 gpu and thats on sd 615.only check Qualcomm site. Check su6 reviews. Ppl already had this discussion relax this us sd 615



http://www.gsmarena.com/vodafone_smart_ultra_6-7313.php


----------



## russy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

so i think ive shafter my phone up..

updated twrp, went in to it and formated everything, no OS anymore, went to flash a debloated zip, and i get the updater binary error bollox and with original zip, any options or am i bolloxed, i made no recovery

all good, flashed stocked recovery, so there is no point in twrp if its gonna error all the time


----------



## f1ux (Nov 28, 2015)

russy23 said:


> so i think ive shafter my phone up..
> 
> updated twrp, went in to it and formated everything, no OS anymore, went to flash a debloated zip, and i get the updater binary error bollox and with original zip, any options or am i bolloxed, i made no recovery
> 
> all good, flashed stocked recovery, so there is no point in twrp if its gonna error all the time

Click to collapse



You probably didn't edit the update-script.  You can't use the one from the stock rom.
Also you can't flash the original stock rom update.zip using TWRP.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> We have adreno.405 gpu and thats on sd 615.only check Qualcomm site. Check su6 reviews. Ppl already had this discussion relax this us sd 615
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gsmarena.com/vodafone_smart_ultra_6-7313.php

Click to collapse



Dude, prove me we have gpu 405 and sd615 without reviews or something. You can't prove it.
I can say i have an Ferrari and its an Ford with a Ferrari symbol. You can't prove it.. Nobody can. I doubt this phone has an octa-core with this system breaks xd

"Chipset 	Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615" MSM8939.. We have MSM8916, so..


----------



## Tezray (Nov 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Dude, prove me we have gpu 405 and sd615 without reviews or something. You can't prove it.
> I can say i have an Ferrari and its an Ford with a Ferrari symbol. You can't prove it.. Nobody can. I doubt this phone has an octa-core with this system breaks xd
> 
> "Chipset Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615" MSM8939.. We have MSM8916, so..

Click to collapse



Only one video of a tear down and it takes 9 minutes to get the cover off and no other useful information. Was it fully proven or just discussed

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## euricoalex (Nov 28, 2015)

So much talking about nothing

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ontour (Nov 28, 2015)

Someone with root can do a lspci or dmesg to check the CPU/GPU ?


----------



## russy23 (Nov 28, 2015)

weve all been tricked, we have a rebranded nokia 3310...


----------



## BigD18t (Nov 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Dude, prove me we have gpu 405 and sd615 without reviews or something. You can't prove it.
> I can say i have an Ferrari and its an Ford with a Ferrari symbol. You can't prove it.. Nobody can. I doubt this phone has an octa-core with this system breaks xd
> 
> "Chipset 	Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615" MSM8939.. We have MSM8916, so..

Click to collapse



CPU-z says we have a msm8916 snapdragon 615 and a Adreno 405 clocked at 550Mhz.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

cat /proc/cpuinfo shows 8 cores and MSM8939... zte just mess up build prop

open terminal emulator type /cat/proc/cpuinfo see last entry


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

BigD18t said:


> CPU-z says we have a msm8916 snapdragon 615 and a Adreno 405 clocked at 550Mhz.

Click to collapse



Yeah. But why the hell is the 8916 board on build.prop..
Zte so dumb xD

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

You. Could try. Ask them ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> cat /proc/cpuinfo shows 8 cores and MSM8939... zte just mess up build prop
> 
> open terminal emulator type /cat/proc/cpuinfo see last entry

Click to collapse



Nothing happens with that code. Even if i type su or i dont before.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

Works here cat /proc/cpuinfo

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 PM ----------

Make sure its cat space /proc/cpuinfo

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh, missed the space. Thank you.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Nov 28, 2015)

There is some silly discussions in this thread sometimes but this latest one about the chipset is the silliest 

Go and check out most  other snadragon 615 chipset phones and you'll see they are also built with msm8916 because that is 32bit - when we have 64bit libraries then msm8939 can be used i'm sure.

As for the GPU not being a 405, I'm pretty sure my CM12 test builds use ardenuo405.

And there is definitely 8 CPU's


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

Cat proves it beyond any doubt if any 
?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vegetka (Nov 28, 2015)

My one is showing mos6510


----------



## maxibombo (Nov 28, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> There is some silly discussions in this thread sometimes but this latest one about the chipset is the silliest
> 
> Go and check out most  other snadragon 615 chipset phones and you'll see they are also built with msm8916 because that is 32bit - when we have 64bit libraries then msm8939 can be used i'm sure.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, were can i find your cm12 build?


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

No need mate ?. Cat /proc/showcpuinfo is enough. for ppl that had doubts 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Nov 28, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> No need mate . Cat /proc/showcpuinfo is enough. for ppl that had doubts
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Exactly. People who know their Unix don't need screwdrivers; I would have done it for those who don't know enough and want to see with their eyes, but you've saved me some work, thanks.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 28, 2015)

Hehe no need ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Nov 28, 2015)

Open the phone and check it

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Nov 28, 2015)

cRaZyzMaN said:


> Open the phone and check it
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Buy a phone, post it to me and I'll do it for you.


----------



## RevengeFNF (Nov 28, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Dude, prove me we have gpu 405 and sd615 without reviews or something. You can't prove it.
> I can say i have an Ferrari and its an Ford with a Ferrari symbol. You can't prove it.. Nobody can. I doubt this phone has an octa-core with this system breaks xd
> 
> "Chipset 	Qualcomm MSM8939 Snapdragon 615" MSM8939.. We have MSM8916, so..

Click to collapse



I remember that you were also 100% sure that we would never see  a 5.1 official rom for our phone. Once again, completely wrong. 

You are one of the most negative persons i have seen here.


----------



## mbwf (Nov 29, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> I remember that you were also 100% sure that we would never see  a 5.1 official rom for our phone. Once again, completely wrong.
> 
> You are one of the most negative persons i have seen here.

Click to collapse



Okay, so he was wrong; drop it and let it go, we can all get on and be kinder if we want to, right? You've just told this person _"You are one of the most negative persons I have seen here"_ - that's negativity in itself, and hardly an edifying, uplifting comment, is it! If you encourage and love people, it all turns out MUCH better in the end. If you don't want to encounter negativity, set an example of refusing to be negative YOURSELF  -  yeah it can be hard, and tempting to put people down or retaliate, but RESIST! 

*We all deserve love and to be shown respect and kindness; set an example, and you'll stand out like a glowing, beautiful flower, rich in colour and beauty, in a world filled with hatred and vitriol... like this* (taken with my Lumia 640 XL, enhanced in Ps CS4, enjoy!)...


----------



## LiNe1771 (Nov 29, 2015)

RevengeFNF said:


> I remember that you were also 100% sure that we would never see  a 5.1 official rom for our phone. Once again, completely wrong.
> 
> You are one of the most negative persons i have seen here.

Click to collapse



So? It's an Vodafone phone, we don't know what to expect from it.
Im always negative when its about Vodafone


----------



## mbwf (Nov 29, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> So? It's an Vodafone phone, we don't know what to expect from it.
> Im always negative when its about Vodafone

Click to collapse



Thankfully Vodafone themselves didn't *physically *attempt making the phone; at least they handed the job to competent experts


----------



## mbwf (Nov 29, 2015)

*CPU/GPU info*

Here you go, these are the specs, taken directly from Terminal AND CPU-Z (Android):

Qualcomm product page for the Snapdragon 615:
https://www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/615


----------



## mbwf (Nov 29, 2015)

I now have OTG working with mouse and keyboard; see my video:


----------



## f1ux (Nov 29, 2015)

I made a debloated 5.1.1 ROM here for anyone interested.

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...ck-debloated-debranded-mr02b-twrp-28-11-2015/


----------



## russy23 (Nov 29, 2015)

f1ux said:


> I made a debloated 5.1.1 ROM here for anyone interested.
> 
> http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...ck-debloated-debranded-mr02b-twrp-28-11-2015/

Click to collapse



BTW theres no decryption key which is needed for download


----------



## Darth (Nov 29, 2015)

Thread cleaned a bit,  though it seems I could have cleaned dozens of posts from here if I didn't have better things to do.   

Enough of the disrespectful posts and attacking each other.    Lets stay on topic and post respectfully or don't post.   Using the ignore feature is another way to avoid people you don't care for.   :good: 

If things continue as they've been,  warnings will be handed out to the individuals involved.   

Thanks, 

Darth 
Forum Moderator


----------



## mbwf (Nov 29, 2015)

russy23 said:


> BTW theres no decryption key which is needed for download

Click to collapse



Works fine here:

https://mega.nz/#!nJ11mJgJ!gfWs14bkpPBrLm-yTQ7C2JW4hBEXPKlNM2kQyiZIuFI


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## suprose (Nov 29, 2015)

What this rom's different? İs any bug in this rom?


----------



## f1ux (Nov 29, 2015)

russy23 said:


> BTW theres no decryption key which is needed for download

Click to collapse



it works fine now  The forum chopped the end off the URL!


----------



## mbwf (Nov 29, 2015)

f1ux said:


> it works fine now  The forum chopped the end off the URL!

Click to collapse



MoDaCo forum software is a sluggish buggy mess.


----------



## f1ux (Nov 29, 2015)

Hmm OK i've hit a wall with the second version of my rom.

I made a TWRP backup of my current working setup, extracted the system and made a flashable zip.
Flashed it via TWRP and it doesn't give any errors during flash but it fails to boot and just ends up back in TWRP.

Guessing its the update-script causing it, but finding info on them hard to find.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 30, 2015)

f1ux said:


> Hmm OK i've hit a wall with the second version of my rom.
> 
> I made a TWRP backup of my current working setup, extracted the system and made a flashable zip.
> Flashed it via TWRP and it doesn't give any errors during flash but it fails to boot and just ends up back in TWRP.
> ...

Click to collapse



i tried your rom last night, but after sorting out the google play issue, which you mentioned, youtube was stopping and ive only just twigged on that uninstalling the built in crap, hangouts etc is impossible,after all thats all i wanted root for, so theres no point for me to root, ive gone back to stock turkish and removed what i could..

Alot more apps could be removed to slim this down alot more, good luck


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 30, 2015)

russy23 said:


> i tried your rom last night, but after sorting out the google play issue, which you mentioned, youtube was stopping and ive only just twigged on that uninstalling the built in crap, hangouts etc is impossible,after all thats all i wanted root for, so theres no point for me to root, ive gone back to stock turkish and removed what i could..
> 
> Alot more apps could be removed to slim this down alot more, good luck

Click to collapse



Can you not root the Turkish rom or am I confused? (very possible, I know  )


----------



## f1ux (Nov 30, 2015)

russy23 said:


> i tried your rom last night, but after sorting out the google play issue, which you mentioned, youtube was stopping and ive only just twigged on that uninstalling the built in crap, hangouts etc is impossible,after all thats all i wanted root for, so theres no point for me to root, ive gone back to stock turkish and removed what i could.
> 
> Alot more apps could be removed to slim this down alot more, good luck

Click to collapse



Youtube doesn't crash here. 

It sounds like you have a readonly system version of the smart ultra 6, same as mine.  
Not everyone's is like that.

Only way (So far) to do that is via TWRP or removing the google apps from the zip itself.
Removing the Gapps can cause instability so thats why i've left them for the time being.


----------



## russy23 (Nov 30, 2015)

yea bluemoon it can be rooted, just for me its pointless


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Nov 30, 2015)

russy23 said:


> yea bluemoon it can be rooted, just for me its pointless

Click to collapse



Ahh, I thought you wanted to root just to remove some system apps. I've not bothered rooting myself as most can be removed anyway, and being 5.1.1 we've got the option to disable apps entirely.


----------



## craigyd76 (Nov 30, 2015)

Just received 5.1.1 ota update here in the UK,  phone updated fine and is running smoothly. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Nov 30, 2015)

craigyd76 said:


> Just received 5.1.1 ota update here in the UK,  phone updated fine and is running smoothly.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Smoother than Turkey rom?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## craigyd76 (Nov 30, 2015)

Never used the Turkish rom so can't really judge. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Nov 30, 2015)

bugger should of waited a week


----------



## zeak666 (Nov 30, 2015)

Guessing ireland is getting it last then 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## vegetka (Nov 30, 2015)

Don't worry kid,  let them test it.


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 30, 2015)

russy23 said:


> bugger should of waited a week

Click to collapse



You can always revert to uk 03c and update


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Nov 30, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> You can always revert to uk 03c and update

Click to collapse



Good thinking batman, is everyone on the uk rom getting the notification/option to upgrade now?


----------



## femilovechild (Nov 30, 2015)

I've got it now, but going to delay upgrading for a while

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------

Is there any link to the UK offline update? Can't seem to find it on the ZTE website

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## f1ux (Nov 30, 2015)

I just revered to UK 03c.  checked for updates and it said "Your software is up to date".
So I manually updated to 01d and it still says i'm up to date.


----------



## studavis (Nov 30, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> I've got it now, but going to delay upgrading for a while
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you post either the link URL or the update zip itself? Thanks


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 30, 2015)

Afaik its not on ZTE site 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## f1ux (Nov 30, 2015)

I would assume it should appear here.     Just found this link.


http://www.ztedevice.com/support/eccd1567-5b37-4f94-b0d9-8000363ff831.html


----------



## LUNARIO (Nov 30, 2015)

Only. Ota for now. I think full rom should appear there

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bruzay (Nov 30, 2015)

I just downgraded to MR01d from Turkish 5.1.1 then checked updates and OTA updates popped up to update. Its 264mb in size. So it's best to downgrade to MR01d from Modaco site when you're on Turkish 5.1.1.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

UK03c doesn't work direct to receive OTA UPDATE to UK 5.1.1.

---------- Post added at 10:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

UK03c works as well for OTA update. Just updated a second phone

---------- Post added at 10:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:15 PM ----------

Build number ends UK _MR02b


----------



## f1ux (Nov 30, 2015)

bruzay said:


> I just downgraded to MR01d from Turkish 5.1.1 then checked updates and OTA updates popped up to update. Its 264mb in size. So it's best to downgrade to MR01d from Modaco site when you're on Turkish 5.1.1.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Strange I still cant find any update on mine


----------



## dave0147 (Nov 30, 2015)

No update here


----------



## Kamikase1975 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi all!
Reverted to UK03c ROM and recovery, and no OTA upgrade find...

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruzay (Dec 1, 2015)

f1ux said:


> Strange I still cant find any update on mine

Click to collapse



Keep on trying. It'll pop up. I had the Turkish ROM and downgraded to UK03c and received OTA update after checking software update. The second phone was on a ROM I downloaded from modaco that ends with UK MR01d. So all I'll say is to keep trying.


----------



## bruzay (Dec 1, 2015)

Running smooth so far. Better than the Turkish ROM 5.1.1 though. I haven't seen any lag so far on this UK OTA update.


----------



## mbwf (Dec 1, 2015)

*Debugging/charging stand*

[EDIT]

Sorted it, never mind 

---------- Post added at 05:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 AM ----------

Made a cheap and easy debugging/charging stand the other day, using an empty HDMI cable cardboard box, an old eraser and some super glue - just angled the lid at 45 degrees, made sure the flaps each side were inside the base of the box and then glued it at that angle, as seen. Finally, just got an old eraser and chopped it in half, and making sure the totally flat sides were uppermost, super glued them to the top of the lid as shown, et voila - now I can charge/debug for free, and it's VERY sturdy indeed... and cost £0.

Doesn't look special or neat, but then it's a functional thing, not a Mondrian!


----------



## studavis (Dec 1, 2015)

Lots of people on here seem to have it, can anyone post the update.zip or the ZTE OTA sniffed link?

Thanks guys


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 1, 2015)

Can someone compare Turkish fw and UK?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## Tezray (Dec 1, 2015)

I have been trying all night and morning really want it if its not showing lags and seems a lot better

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## studavis (Dec 1, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Can someone compare Turkish fw and UK?
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Turkish 5.1 ROM available over at Modaco - I don't have enough posts to post the direct link but it's there.


----------



## f1ux (Dec 1, 2015)

Still not showing here in uk. My best guess is they are releasing it in batches depending on serial number.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 1, 2015)

Tezray said:


> I have been trying all night and morning really want it if its not showing lags and seems a lot better
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Are some people still getting lags even on 5.1.1?

Before reverting and trying the UK 5.1.1 I think I'll wait for more people to try it. I've not found a single thing wrong with the Turkish 5.1.1 besides  the bloat (all removable).


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 1, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Are some people still getting lags even on 5.1.1?
> 
> Before reverting and trying the UK 5.1.1 I think I'll wait for more people to try it. I've not found a single thing wrong with the Turkish 5.1.1 besides  the bloat (all removable).

Click to collapse



Try snapchat

Tengri biz menen


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 1, 2015)

f1ux said:


> Still not showing here in uk. My best guess is they are releasing it in batches depending on serial number.

Click to collapse



According to the Turkish forum that's exactly whats happening 

google translation from Turkish forum

Hello everyone,


Smart 6 update coming to all users, but shipping is done on the server in a planned upgrade side.
- The first shipment was sent to 10,000 devices and observation to be made after 3 days
- The second submission is not a problem after three days of observation than 10,000 device and will be sent back to a 3-day observation period.
- The second observation is successful, the software will be sent to Vodafone's 12 countries.

The reason for this, Vodafone does not affect users of Smart 6 errors that resource updates.
4 On 12 December 2015 at the latest country to Vodafone (Vodafone including Turkey) will be opened to all users.


----------



## russy23 (Dec 1, 2015)

just noticed this on turkish rom, when in call, loudspeaker doesnt work, you press the button for it, the screen go black then back on quickly but nothing else has happened, what about the uk release??


----------



## djmax (Dec 1, 2015)

Does the 5.1 update fix the bug with the spell-checker? (i.e menu on red-underlined words disappears immediately.)


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Roboffabike (Dec 1, 2015)

russy23 said:


> just noticed this on turkish rom, when in call, loudspeaker doesnt work, you press the button for it, the screen go black then back on quickly but nothing else has happened, what about the uk release??

Click to collapse



Hi there, fyi, speaker in call works fine for me on Turkish 5.1.1.


----------



## bruzay (Dec 1, 2015)

djmax said:


> Does the 5.1 update fix the bug with the spell-checker? (i.e menu on red-underlined words disappears immediately.)

Click to collapse



Yes it does.

---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------

When I was on the uk03c the to MR01d, my phone didn't experience any fault buy yesterday my screen started flashing a pink and purple colour on the Turkish ROM.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 1, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Try snapchat
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Not an app I've ever tried (or am interested in) so if's that's it then I'm a happy bunny.

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




djmax said:


> Does the 5.1 update fix the bug with the spell-checker? (i.e menu on red-underlined words disappears immediately.)

Click to collapse





bruzay said:


> Yes it does.

Click to collapse




I can second that having just checked, working fine and dandy on the Turkish rom.


----------



## mbwf (Dec 1, 2015)

You guys need to learn how to use logcat; there's no fun in telling us you've got the update, but not knowing how to share it!


----------



## XXTickerXX (Dec 1, 2015)

Apparently Marshmallow planned for this device as well. I read a thread on reddit about this device when it was released what initially got me to buy it. The guy worked in vodafone marketing and has just been back on today and posted this......


> Oh hey they finally released it. I was beta testing that back in September. Not a huge upgrade, but IIRC Marshmallow is planned for the ultra too.
> 
> They included a ZTE build of the AOSP Messaging app as some countries had issues with Google's - I asked them to change the icon as they'd used the ICS smiley face job. Didn't have time to push the issue through Voda Group so unsure if it was changed in the end.
> 
> The ultra is a damned fine phone for the dollars.

Click to collapse



Someone replied...


> How sure are you about that? Considering this for my next phone and knowing it'll get M helps.

Click to collapse



And he said...


> I worked in device marketing and launched the 2015 range in my market, as well as testing each software build prior to release and providing extensive feedback (Not all of which was within scope to implement). Unless plans change, I'm very sure.

Click to collapse



reddit.com/r/Android/comments/3uxdjy/android_511_released_for_the_vodafone_smart_ultra/

Original thread from when I bought it...

reddit.com/r/Android/comments/3ae6tk/vodafone_smart_ultra_6_55_1080p_octa_core_2gb_ram/

Can't post links yet.


----------



## mbwf (Dec 1, 2015)

XXTickerXX said:


> Apparently Marshmallow planned for this device as well. I read a thread on reddit about this device when it was released what initially got me to buy it. The guy worked in vodafone marketing and has just been back on today and posted this......
> 
> Someone replied...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



LOL, _"I read it online"_

You do realise that *anyone *can, and does, say anything they feel like saying, online, right? I believe something when it's in front of me, not from a random post on reddit. Maybe you skimmed the pertinent part:


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 1, 2015)

Btw this should be our brother. 

http://m.gadgets.ndtv.com/mobiles/n...h-display-android-50-lollipop-launched-657764


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 1, 2015)

What we will get? 6.0 or 6.0.1? And is it a maybe or is it absolutely?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## mbwf (Dec 1, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> What we will get? 6.0 or 6.0.1? And is it a maybe or is it absolutely?
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



It's an absolutely _*maybe *_ - aka, no one actually knows, as much as they say they do, so it's best to have patience and wait.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 1, 2015)

mbwf said:


> It's an absolutely _*maybe *_ - aka, no one actually knows, as much as they say they do, so it's best to have patience and wait.

Click to collapse



Im happy that i have 5.1.1 normally. Carrier phones don't have.  I still Think that sky go problem made that happen.


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 1, 2015)

Is there any way to enable write system? If not, will there be?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## Magnum_Enforcer (Dec 1, 2015)

Thread cleaned 

Please stay on topic and abide by the forum rules you all agreed to when you joined this site. Further issues will result in infractions and negative action against your user account. 

Cheers 

Magnum_Enforcer 
FSM


----------



## Roboffabike (Dec 1, 2015)

*Google dialler?*

Has anyone got Google dialler to work, i.e. the one with caller id lookup etc?
I had a stab at replacing the Dialer_ZTE , Contacts_ZTE etc but encountered reboots.


----------



## Tezray (Dec 2, 2015)

It is very quiet now either everyone but me has updated or 5.1.1 is so good there is nothing to complain about. No feedback on 5.1.1 for us still waiting

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## studavis (Dec 2, 2015)

Tezray said:


> It is very quiet now either everyone but me has updated or 5.1.1 is so good there is nothing to complain about. No feedback on 5.1.1 for us still waiting
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm still sat here waiting for it too! Can't believe nobody has logcat'd the download link and posted it though!


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 2, 2015)

Flashing Turkish or UK fw isn't that hard you know...

Tengri biz menen


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 2, 2015)

UK fw is not out yet on ZTE website. Only OTA


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 2, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> UK fw is not out yet on ZTE website. Only OTA
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Then flash Turkish fw. 

Tengri biz menen


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 2, 2015)

Obviously, the user doesn't want to, hence his waiting 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 2, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Obviously, the user doesn't want to, hence his waiting
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Why? They're all same...

Tengri biz menen


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Tezray (Dec 2, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Why? They're all same...
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



I want to wait so I don't wipe my device. Also want UK firmware not Turkish.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 2, 2015)

Tezray said:


> I want to wait so I don't wipe my device. Also want UK firmware not Turkish.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Waiting for ota or update zip file for not wiping makes sense but that's racist if you especially don't want to flash Turkish fw...

Tengri biz menen


----------



## Tezray (Dec 2, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Waiting for ota or update zip file for not wiping makes sense but that's racist if you especially don't want to flash Turkish fw...
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Lol its not racist I am from the UK I want what apps may be offered for the UK not having to remove Turkish apps that are no good to me

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Dec 2, 2015)

Lmao..racist over firmware..heard it all now


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 2, 2015)

It's a joke guys I done it before too

Tengri biz menen


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 2, 2015)

Well gota vive mudos for Vodafone Turkey. They are Best comunicating With customer Google translator helping

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

Kudos los nos mudos 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 2, 2015)

Tezray said:


> It is very quiet now either everyone but me has updated or 5.1.1 is so good there is nothing to complain about. No feedback on 5.1.1 for us still waiting
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm UK based and have already installed the Turkish rom, there's no issues that I can see whatsoever.  All of the Turkish bloat uninstalls just fine. 

That said, if you've been patient so far the UK version should be with you at any moment.


----------



## Tezray (Dec 2, 2015)

I did think it was but wanted to make sure I hadn't upset someone as there is always one. I am so close to using the Turkish one but would prefer to use UK then hopefully have updates on the UK one. If custom ROMs were available then I wouldn't care about flashing loads

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## TimeIsAll (Dec 3, 2015)

*Root*

Has anyone found a root method for this device running 5.0.2 looked everywhere and kingroot also doesent work


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 4, 2015)

TimeIsAll said:


> Has anyone found a root method for this device running 5.0.2 looked everywhere and kingroot also doesent work

Click to collapse




There is a link in this thread on how to do it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 AM ----------

To summarise, gain temporary root with kingroot, use flashify to flash twrp, install a twrp flashable rom, install su-user


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## f1ux (Dec 4, 2015)

TimeIsAll said:


> Has anyone found a root method for this device running 5.0.2 looked everywhere and kingroot also doesent work

Click to collapse



Some smart ultra 6 phones cannot be rooted properly to give full read/write to system. 
No workaround yet unfortunately. 
Even on one of those phones, kingroot should still work to let you install TWRP and you can manipulate the system folder in TWRP.

Kingroot seems to fail if you let the screen turn off during rooting, keep it awake with your finger.


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 4, 2015)

f1ux said:


> Some smart ultra 6 phones cannot be rooted properly to give full read/write to system.
> No workaround yet unfortunately.
> Even on one of those phones, kingroot should still work to let you install TWRP and you can manipulate the system folder in TWRP.
> 
> Kingroot seems to fail if you let the screen turn off during rooting, keep it awake with your finger.

Click to collapse



Is this thing on cm12.1 too?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## f1ux (Dec 4, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Is this thing on cm12.1 too?
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Development stopped on CM i believe.


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 4, 2015)

f1ux said:


> Development stopped on CM i believe.

Click to collapse



I don't mean this.. Is this protected system thing on cm too?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## Tezray (Dec 4, 2015)

Any chance someone that has the UK update could give us the ROM. Been a week now looks like over the air for everyone else could take forever

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 4, 2015)

update should be in data/data/com.zte.zdm/files/update.zip for ppl that already has it maybe theyt can upload it somewhere

there are ppl in turkey that dont have it yet by OTA.. we in Portugal wont get it soon at this rate


----------



## vegetka (Dec 4, 2015)

People who already has it are happy and left this sad and kinda useless topic.


----------



## TimeIsAll (Dec 4, 2015)

Kingroot no longer works not even for temporary root ?


----------



## bruzay (Dec 4, 2015)

I've gone through all data/data/com.zte.zdm/files/update.zip and folder is empty. I don't have root though.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 4, 2015)

bruzay said:


> I've gone through all data/data/com.zte.zdm/files/update.zip and folder is empty. I don't have root though.

Click to collapse



The mr01d update Went there by ota. Just to maka sure you have mr2a uk already?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nick0396 (Dec 4, 2015)

TimeIsAll said:


> Kingroot no longer works not even for temporary root

Click to collapse



For me temporary root only works on a clean install before connecting to Google services and only on the second attempt with kingroot .  I'm on turkis 5.1.1


----------



## bruzay (Dec 4, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> The mr01d update Went there by ota. Just to maka sure you have mr2a uk already?

Click to collapse



I updated through OTA uk03c to UK_ MR02b


----------



## mbwf (Dec 4, 2015)

vegetka said:


> People who already has it are happy and left this sad and kinda useless topic.

Click to collapse



Yes. I know many people don't have the knowledge to capture the OTA, but sadly it's the _"I'm alright, Jack"_ self-absorbed mentality of many people that holds us back. I've been religiously searching for this OTA for the last week so that I may upload it and share it as soon as it appears. If only people would think of others a lot more and less themselves, the world would be a much more joyful place


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 4, 2015)

maybe this will help http://forums.androidcentral.com/ve...1295-how-get-ota-download-location-share.html


----------



## TimeIsAll (Dec 4, 2015)

thanks i managed to root my ultra 6 with supersu


----------



## jim marten (Dec 4, 2015)

TimeIsAll said:


> thanks i managed to root my ultra 6 with supersu

Click to collapse



I am having trouble rooting ,could you post how you did this please?

J


----------



## f1ux (Dec 5, 2015)

I've been looking for a solution to the read-only system partition on rooted phones. Found this, but not sure if it's of any help to anyone more clued up on it all!



> This is how ZTE implements this system write protection.
> 
> When the phone is turned and when the boot loader is loading (this is before the boot kernel). There is code executed that reads the Extended CSD of the mmc card (ext_csd)
> https://android.googlesource.com/ker...m_shared/mmc.c
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## TimeIsAll (Dec 6, 2015)

Do a factory reset then download a twrp IMG file on your SD card, download SuperSU v2.46 on your SD card, download flashify (do not open), download kingroot root your phone with kingroot (temporary root) make sure the screen doesn't turn off. Then open flashify and flash the twrp image reboot into recovery then flash SuperSU and reboot the system it should all be working


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 6, 2015)

Since yesterday that my phone crashs sometimes, phone reboots and a white band shows up on left top corner.. I need to reboot phone to fix it.. This only happened after upgrade do 5.1.1... :\


----------



## Tezray (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry no sympathy at least you got the update 

That doesn't sound good though did you root and tweak a lot or bog standard

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 6, 2015)

Not via OTA, im Portuguese.. Im with Turkey ROM.. Maybe because is an Turkey one? I don't know.. On Portuguese ROM never had problems with the phone, even root was fine.. And with 5.1.1 i can't root with MobileGo x.x

Edit: Stock recovery and non rooted so.. I don't know whats the problem :\


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 6, 2015)

That you cant root With mobile go is wierd expecially when you could before 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:22 PM ----------

Line what are you sn first 3 numbers Just to compare  With mine. I can root With both methods 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 6, 2015)

Wait.. Im downgrading to 5.0.2.. I got another crash plus white brand.. Never happened to me before flashed f1ux rom 

Edit: my first 3 numbers are 358


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 6, 2015)

well totally different than mine 693 here no problems whatsoever rootinng


----------



## mbwf (Dec 7, 2015)

What I can't work out is how SO many people have had this update, and yet not ONE of them can be bothered to capture and upload it... 

Wow


----------



## craigyd76 (Dec 7, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Wait.. Im downgrading to 5.0.2.. I got another crash plus white brand.. Never happened to me before flashed f1ux rom
> 
> Edit: my first 3 numbers are 358

Click to collapse



My first Su6 started getting a white band at the top of half the screen, kept resetting itself, eventually it wouldn't boot past the splash screen, I had return it for a replacement. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## patient81 (Dec 7, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> Wait.. Im downgrading to 5.0.2.. I got another crash plus white brand.. Never happened to me before flashed f1ux rom
> 
> Edit: my first 3 numbers are 358

Click to collapse



This happened to me because I installed f1ux straight from 5.0.2. You need to install stock recovery and the official 5.1.1 Turkish rom then update to f1ux from there. No white banding or restarts since I done it that way. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bruzay (Dec 7, 2015)

The OTA update 5.1.1 UK_MR02b when charging doesn't display how long in hr/min till battery fully charged compared to other 5.1.1 ROM. Why?


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Update here in Portugal  canhota se link in a logcat  interface type failed. Guess need root 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------

Cannot see link 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## bruzay (Dec 7, 2015)

mbwf said:


> What I can't work out is how SO many people have had this update, and yet not ONE of them can be bothered to capture and upload it...
> 
> Wow

Click to collapse



Sorry I didn't know about this capture and upload before updating, I would've uploaded easily. Anyone waiting for OTA update to 5.1.1 in the UK could head to modaco SU6 OTA and ROMs thread and update current  ROM to UK MR01d then check for updates thereafter.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 7, 2015)

Got the update via OTA on Portugal, i might upload it if anyone needs it.


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm downloading the uk update now. Will try and save a copy and upload it

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Line please  give link  or the storage path  to it 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 7, 2015)

bruzay said:


> The OTA update 5.1.1 UK_MR02b when charging doesn't display how long in hr/min till battery fully charged compared to other 5.1.1 ROM. Why?

Click to collapse



I'm using the Turkish 5.1 and can't see any indication of charge time. Are you using an add-on of some kind?


----------



## bruzay (Dec 7, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> I'm using the Turkish 5.1 and can't see any indication of charge time. Are you using an add-on of some kind?

Click to collapse



No,I'm not using anything.


----------



## mbwf (Dec 7, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> I'm downloading the uk update now. Will try and save a copy and upload it
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



All you need to do is  enable USB debugging in dev options (if you don't have dev options, go to "Settings >> About Phone" and keep tapping on "build number" until it says you're a developer, then close settings, reopen settings and you'll see "{ }. Developer options" at the bottom of the list; open that, turn on USB debugging, confirmed the pop-up which verifies your computer as authorised and then...

Open a terminal (cmd) window and enter:
"adb logcat > otalog.txt"

Leave that window open as you check for and download the update, then, once it's downloaded, go to the terminal (cmd) window and keep doing CTRL C until it stops, then upload "otalog.txt" here, and I'll try and find the download URL. 

Thank you


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Great facepalm here didnt have that enabled duh... Ty

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## studavis (Dec 7, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> I'm downloading the uk update now. Will try and save a copy and upload it
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any luck with it??


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 7, 2015)

studavis said:


> Any luck with it??

Click to collapse




I'm downloading it again now. Tried using OTA snatcher from the AppStore but did not work. Trying to get the url from logcat now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Dec 7, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> I'm downloading it again now. Tried using OTA snatcher from the AppStore but did not work. Trying to get the url from log at now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thank you. 

I am flashing IE (Ireland) stock firmware now (as you can see), in an attempt to do the same. If I get the URL (or the ZIP) I'll post here. Many thanks.


----------



## studavis (Dec 7, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> I'm downloading it again now. Tried using OTA snatcher from the AppStore but did not work. Trying to get the url from log at now
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



If you can grab it then that would be brilliant. Do you know how to use logcat?


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

no OTA here yet..but all batches should be released for this weekend anyway shouldnt they


----------



## mbwf (Dec 7, 2015)

Okay folks, Irish OTA has arrived... 

http://dl1.ztems.com/zxmdmp/downloa...pdate_IE_VDF_P839V55V1.0.0B13_to_V1.0.0B09.up


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 7, 2015)

UK OTA
http://dl1.ztems.com:80/zxmdmp/down...e_UK_MR1_VDF_P839V55V1.0.0B06_to_V1.0.0B09.up


----------



## mbwf (Dec 7, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> UK OTA
> http://dl1.ztems.com:80/zxmdmp/down...e_UK_MR1_VDF_P839V55V1.0.0B06_to_V1.0.0B09.up

Click to collapse



You're quick! Thank you


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 7, 2015)

Uploaded to Mega. Extension changed to .zip from .up
https://mega.nz/#!sx0CjYrC!gg9MfsL5u5CYLRH35p9Jez5YdsUQWjTT1rNyU7TyQx8


----------



## mbwf (Dec 7, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Uploaded to Mega. Extension changed to .zip from .up
> https://mega.nz/#!sx0CjYrC

Click to collapse



Please edit to include mega key, thanks.


----------



## Tezray (Dec 7, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> UK OTA
> http://dl1.ztems.com:80/zxmdmp/down...e_UK_MR1_VDF_P839V55V1.0.0B06_to_V1.0.0B09.up

Click to collapse



Thank you so much feels like forever waiting for this. Anyone know if it will wipe anything or just upgrade.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 7, 2015)

Mega link updated with decryption key


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Too bad im nota in my PC ill try to post pt onde later

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

how do we install this then

installation aborted


----------



## studavis (Dec 7, 2015)

Here's one way:

1) Rename to .zip
2) Copy to SD Card
3) Boot into recovery using Vol Up and Power
4) Update from SD Card option, select zip.


----------



## gregfriedrice (Dec 7, 2015)

Woohoo, update done. Went from MR01d to MR02b with adb sideload as I don't have an sd card with me. Thanks for the link femilovechild!


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

its aborts installation


----------



## mbwf (Dec 7, 2015)

russy23 said:


> its aborts installation

Click to collapse



Make sure you're on "MR01d", first, and then apply the 5.1.1 update.

MR01d: https://mega.nz/#!scBknASJ!D2QOUvED3sRuIiLUKU4Ow-dEK8STA3Gaip31QKzH51M


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

russy23 said:


> its aborts installation

Click to collapse



If you had root you nerd to install stock ROM first then update

---------- Post added at 05:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:54 PM ----------

Need sorry*

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Dec 7, 2015)

mbwf said:


> Make sure you're on "MR01d", first, and then apply the 5.1.1 update.
> 
> MR01d: https://mega.nz/#!scBknASJ!D2QOUvED3sRuIiLUKU4Ow-dEK8STA3Gaip31QKzH51M

Click to collapse



I am on mr01d and it just applied successfully definitely works perfect


----------



## paranoidandy (Dec 7, 2015)

My 5.1.1 finally arrived today. In term of general interaction, it feels like I have a new phone. Not an amazing one, but one that lives up to its internals, whereas for months it's been very very slow and stutterey and horrible to use. 

However, still have problems with apps being able to write to sd! I've volume labelled the card/partition as suggested and still no luck. Any other solutions? 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

That's lollipop problem you need root to give media write permission

---------- Post added at 06:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

I don't have mr01d and updated  normally but had to reinstall stock because I had root 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------

Uninstalling root only it's not enough 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## paranoidandy (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah I'd read about it but thought the solution was volume labeling. Maybe that was the solution on kitkat and I'm mixing it up. Guess I might have to root. 

Sent from my EE Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes since 4.4.2 too

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Dec 7, 2015)

Looks like the security pin problem I have that it keeps going on forever is still a problem argh really don't want to wipe and start again. But what a difference this update is I am a lot happy with this phone now

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Maybe it's because it's not full rom but no Dolby on PT update... Turkish one has 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## livy (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm from the UK and on uk03c 
Can't find the new update?
Is it available to everyone?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

Mines uk03c as well..


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Maybe it's because it's not full rom but no Dolby on PT update... Turkish one has
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



From what I've seen on modaco the Irish rom doesn't have either...


----------



## DMS22 (Dec 7, 2015)

I am uk03c too. Just waiting patiently for something to happen at some point ! [emoji11]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> From what I've seen on modaco the Irish rom doesn't have either...

Click to collapse



Looks like we need full rom ? to get it


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

Someone posted a link to the app. I don't know if it works though...


----------



## bruzay (Dec 7, 2015)

livy said:


> I'm from the UK and on uk03c
> Can't find the new update?
> Is it available to everyone?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Check back on this thread and download the update.zip from a link given to UK_ MR01d then you check for the update.

---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------




DMS22 said:


> I am uk03c too. Just waiting patiently for something to happen at some point ! [emoji11]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Check back on this thread and download the update.zip from a link given to UK_ MR01d then you check for the update.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## livy (Dec 7, 2015)

bruzay said:


> Check back on this thread and download the update.zip from a link given to UK_ MR01d then you check for the update.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK cool. Will I lose any data?
Will it do a factory reset?
How come I haven't had mr01d update already?
My girlfriend s phone is the same.

Thanks

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 7, 2015)

livy said:


> OK cool. Will I lose any data?
> Will it do a factory reset?
> How come I haven't had mr01d update already?
> My girlfriend s phone is the same.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think they removed all updates ready for 5.1.1 early

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------




anafernandes27 said:


> Someone posted a link to the app. I don't know if it works though...

Click to collapse



It's here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/mod-dolby-atmos-t3109446


----------



## bruzay (Dec 7, 2015)

livy said:


> OK cool. Will I lose any data?
> Will it do a factory reset?
> How come I haven't had mr01d update already?
> My girlfriend s phone is the same.
> ...

Click to collapse



At all times please back up your data. Download and put update.zip on your sdcard,go to about phone>software updates > sdcard update and tap on that option. You'll then see the update.zip on the next step and tap on it.phone will then reboot and update. The file size is about 45.85mb


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

Madaco has the 40mb file to go up to mr01d

But still getting installation aborted on latest update
So I have b and not d..**** sake


----------



## bruzay (Dec 7, 2015)

russy23 said:


> Madaco has the 40mb file to go up to mr01d
> 
> But still getting installation aborted on latest update
> So I have b and not d..**** sake

Click to collapse



You should rename file to update.zip or change the end to .zip and flash with stock recovery. Make sure you're not rooted though


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

yep know that, im on the wrong version

im gonna just install all again..uk03c - mr01d - mr02b


----------



## DMS22 (Dec 7, 2015)

bruzay said:


> Check back on this thread and download the update.zip from a link given to UK_ MR01d then you check for the update.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:01 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for replying, im a noob so struggling [emoji15]. i downloaded the update and renamed to .zip then put on ms sd card, but my sd update doesnt show anything ? any ideas ? sorry to be a pain.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

do it through recovery


----------



## DMS22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry, how do you do recovery ?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

hold power and volume up when turning on, when on release just power until recovery


----------



## DMS22 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you russy23. Sorted it.[emoji2]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

ok I have adb drivers installed but when I do adb logcat > otalog.txt says waiting for device and nothing happens


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

no probs, im all sorted now aswell, at last..why you using logcat


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

because I want to capture PT OTA link 

---------- Post added at 09:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 PM ----------

ummm adb devices says offline.. usb dbugging is on and phone don't ask for permission


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 7, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> ok I have adb drivers installed but when I do adb logcat > otalog.txt says waiting for device and nothing happens

Click to collapse



Have you got USB debug turned on?


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Have you got USB debug turned on?

Click to collapse



indeed device says offline


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

So, I've been trying to update (OTA) since this morning and it keeps failling. I've tried 4/5 times now... The phone is completly stock, never had root or anything. Tried it like I did the other updates, no luck. Then I removed my memory card, downloaded the update and the same thing happened. I even tried a factory reset/wipe cache and still nothing. When it finishes downloading I choose reboot; it reboots, the android robot appears and it says it's installing the update, then it just goes to recovery and this is what it says:

Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
Verifying current system...
"/system/bin/debuggered" has unexpected contents.
E: Abnormal exit, path: @cache/recovery/block.map, status:
Installation aborted

Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

ana try to install pt02c again then update


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> ana try to install pt02c again then update

Click to collapse



I was thinking about trying that. There's another guy on zwame that also can't update. I've just asked him what version he is on to see if that has something to do with this. Thanks 

EDIT: the other guy is on that version and gets the same error... I'm gonna keep trying...


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi, I have exactly the same problem as Ana. How would I install pt02c again?
I see it in my phone history but I don't think that it's still in the sd card.
Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

like I said there I to install stock again because uninstalling kingroot was not enough anyway  if nothing works try it


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

It's available on zte's webiste.
What I don't get is why this is happening; mine was completly stock...


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Solid_Snake.Pt said:


> Hi, I have exactly the same problem as Ana. How would I install pt02c again?
> I see it in my phone history but I don't think that it's still in the sd card.
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



http://download.ztedevice.com/UpLoadFiles/product/568/5867/soft/2015072315142830.zip download from here open the zip. inside there is and update.zip copy to sd card then go to recovery and install this is the pt02c stock rom from zte site


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks, I eventually found. 
The link for anyone interested: http://www.ztedevice.com/support/3738868b-0ab2-42b1-89e5-8851f241bc85.html?type=software

Edit: Thanks Lunario, I just found it.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> It's available on zte's webiste.
> What I don't get is why this is happening; mine was completly stock...

Click to collapse



yes that is weird..


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

I was waiting for 5.1 to root my phone (so I wouldn't have to flash the rom again). Now I have this problem... I should have rooted it xD


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

ok solved adb problem had to run adb from platform tools trying to get PT ota link


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 7, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> I was waiting for 5.1 to root my phone (so I wouldn't have to flash the rom again). Now I have this problem... I should have rooted it xD

Click to collapse



When you get problems like that, debuggered.. Means you need to install stock rom again cause that file its messed up or modified and don't let you update via OTA.


----------



## bruzay (Dec 7, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> So, I've been trying to update (OTA) since this morning and it keeps failling. I've tried 4/5 times now... The phone is completly stock, never had root or anything. Tried it like I did the other updates, no luck. Then I removed my memory card, downloaded the update and the same thing happened. I even tried a factory reset/wipe cache and still nothing. When it finishes downloading I choose reboot; it reboots, the android robot appears and it says it's installing the update, then it just goes to recovery and this is what it says:
> 
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> ...

Click to collapse



Be more specific as to what you're installing, build,stock ROM etc so we could help.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

direct link for PT OTA update http://dl1.ztems.com/zxmdmp/downloa...pdate_PT_VDF_P839V55V1.0.0B13_to_V1.0.0B09.up


----------



## russy23 (Dec 7, 2015)

Did people ever report overheating on this phone, mine gets alot hotter lately


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Dec 7, 2015)

Well, I tried flashing ZTE's ROM (from the link), copied it to my sdcard but I can't install through recovery or as an offline update.
When I select "apply update from sdcard" several messages appear and the last is "E:insmod exfat kernel module failed (-1)", there's no update available in my sdcard to select.

Any ideia what could I do? Also, my phone doesn't connect to my pc normally, I have to use Wondershare's MobileGo, that doesn't seem normal.

Thanks.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 7, 2015)

Did you rename it to update.zip?


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Dec 7, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Did you rename it to update.zip?
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah, I did. But even with another name shouldn't it appear to select as an option?

I'm also finding really weird that I can't connect my SU6 to my laptop, without a 3rd party program.

Thnks


----------



## BigD18t (Dec 7, 2015)

No issues flashing the UK recovery to mine, first of i flashed back to UK 5.0.2 then applied the update, then flashed 5.1.1 and it's working great.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

That happened to me too. I even wiped everything from my memory card still no luck. But it's installing right now (the previous version that's on zte's website). What I did: put memory card on the phone, wipe memory card (using the phone, not the computer!), download the previous version of the rom using your phone, unzip on the file explorer, reboot into recovery, the update should appear now. That's what happened to me. Hope it helps.


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Dec 7, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> That happened to me too. I even wiped everything from my memory card still no luck. But it's installing right now (the previous version that's on zte's website). What I did: put memory card on the phone, wipe memory card (using the phone, not the computer!), download the previous version of the rom using your phone, unzip on the file explorer, reboot into recovery, the update should appear now. That's what happened to me. Hope it helps.

Click to collapse



I've being using the internal sdcard, you're using an external sd card, to store the update.zip?
I'll also try and download the zip from the phone itself since the connection between my computer and phone is kind of weird.

Thanks


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes, I'm using an actual memory card. This is the only way it worked for me. Before I couldn't even find the update in the recovery, it just wouldn't show up. Now I'm on the older version and 5.1 is downloading, so fingers crossed


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Dec 7, 2015)

anafernandes27 said:


> Yes, I'm using an actual memory card. This is the only way it worked for me. Before I couldn't even find the update in the recovery, it just wouldn't show up. Now I'm on the older version and 5.1 is downloading, so fingers crossed

Click to collapse



Thanks, I hope it works in my case as well then.

Good luck with yours =)


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thank you. Good luck to you too 

EDIT: it worked!


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## mbwf (Dec 8, 2015)

Solid_Snake.Pt said:


> I've being using the internal sdcard, you're using an external sd card, to store the update.zip?
> I'll also try and download the zip from the phone itself since the connection between my computer and phone is kind of weird.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Why would you use a partition that is about to be wiped by a firmware install/upgrade -* the internal storage* - to store the source of the installation? That's the issue here, and why you are not succeeding. That's like putting the building supplies for building a new house, INSIDE the old house you are about to demolish so you can replace it, and then blowing up the old house with TNT and destroying the building supplies as you do so... you're putting the supplies in the wrong place, where they're gonna get killed off before you've even started.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

yes remember guys and girl   updates through files are done through sdcard


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

My friend is using 5.0.2 latest Turkish rom. Can he flash UK or pt 5.1.1 ota?

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

He need to flash stock UK or PT one first 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> He need to flash stock UK or PT one first
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



He already have Turkish 5.1.1 rom zip file but he want to flash w/o wipe. Anyways thank you

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## livy (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks guys. Now on latest update. Tried downloadng the mr01d update to SD card but wouldn't work. Had to flash through recovery. Same for 5.1 update.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 8, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> He already have Turkish 5.1.1 rom zip file but he want to flash w/o wipe. Anyways thank you
> 
> Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



Not possible without a wipe I'm afraid.

Why are people trying to revert to the UK rom from the Turkish one anyway? Is there any advantage whatsoever? You lose the Dolby Atmos app by doing that so that's one big downside.


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Not possible without a wipe I'm afraid.
> 
> Why are people trying to revert to the UK rom from the Turkish one anyway? Is there any advantage whatsoever? You lose the Dolby Atmos app by doing that so that's one big downside.

Click to collapse



He doesn't want to flash UK. He just need TR ota

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 8, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> He doesn't want to flash UK. He just need TR ota
> 
> Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



errmm, that's not what you said originally bud, "My friend is using 5.0.2 latest Turkish rom. Can he flash UK or pt 5.1.1 ota?"

If he's on 5.0.2 TR then he can simply update to 5.1.1 TR OTA or use the TR download from here somewhere.


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> errmm, that's not what you said originally bud, "My friend is using 5.0.2 latest Turkish rom. Can he flash UK or pt 5.1.1 ota?"
> 
> If he's on 5.0.2 TR then he can simply update to 5.1.1 TR OTA or use the TR download from here somewhere.

Click to collapse



I repeat, I'm not a native speaker[emoji4] 

Isn't anyone snatched ota or logcat link for TR? I'm the only Turkish here I guess

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Dec 8, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I repeat, I'm not a native speaker[emoji4]
> 
> Isn't anyone snatched ota or logcat link for TR? I'm the only Turkish here I guess
> 
> Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



the turkish rom was the first being released, as so on the previous pages u have the link to that rom

your friend must have the phone without any root or custom recovery


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

cRaZyzMaN said:


> the turkish rom was the first being released, as so on the previous pages u have the link to that rom
> 
> your friend must have the phone without any root or custom recovery

Click to collapse



He needs ota link. The link that you mentioned is full rom. He already has full rom.

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 8, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> He needs ota link. The link that you mentioned is full rom. He already has full rom.
> 
> Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi

Click to collapse



I thought the OTA Turkish update WAS the full rom?


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> I thought the OTA Turkish update WAS the full rom?

Click to collapse



It is full rom!!! God sakes he needs ota for TR!!

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

You can always revert to 5.02 then use adb logcat < Ota.txt within windows to grab the link

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------

USB debugging on

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vegetka (Dec 8, 2015)

Use UK rom,  don't be a racist.  <lol>


----------



## russy23 (Dec 8, 2015)

is there a way to install the dolby app that turkey have but not uk, it really improved the quality of sound


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

There is a post on Modaco that has the app but need twrp to install 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Dec 8, 2015)

sod that, twrp can kiss my arse


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

vegetka said:


> Use UK rom,  don't be a racist.  <lol>

Click to collapse



I was sarcastic


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

We must wait to full rom to be available ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 8, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> We must wait to full romantic to be available ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's so romantic [emoji173]  <lol>

Wileyfox Swift cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

Bahh edited lol

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 8, 2015)

russy23 said:


> is there a way to install the dolby app that turkey have but not uk, it really improved the quality of sound

Click to collapse



I'm damned if I can work out from here what you need in order to install it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/mod-dolby-atmos-t3109446

I think the Turkish rom is worth it just for Atmos, it really is excellent.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> I'm damned if I can work out from here what you need in order to install it: http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/mod-dolby-atmos-t3109446
> 
> I think the Turkish rom is worth it just for Atmos, it really is excellent.

Click to collapse



problem is you need TWRP to install it.. :\ tried to rename to update.zip through normal recovery no go


----------



## livy (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi guys. On the new 5.1 ROM update. Just wondering since it was mentioned previously.does this have quick charge enabled? And what difference does it make?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## waynester21 (Dec 8, 2015)

Whoop just got an OTA notification about 5.1.1 here in the UK. Downloading it as I type


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 8, 2015)

ppl who have the system write protection on why don't you guys ask zte directly why is that ?  http://www.ztedevice.com/support/ choose you phone  then on help and troubleshooting choose please tell us of your trouble

---------- Post added 9th December 2015 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th December 2015 at 11:58 PM ----------




livy said:


> Hi guys. On the new 5.1 ROM update. Just wondering since it was mentioned previously.does this have quick charge enabled? And what difference does it make?
> 
> don't think it has .. yet ..  at least I don't  notice any difference

Click to collapse


----------



## iainmann (Dec 9, 2015)

Yup. I'm getting the 5.1.1 ota update as well in the UK c 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## f1ux (Dec 9, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> ppl who have the system write protection on why don't you guys ask zte directly why is that ?  http://www.ztedevice.com/support/ choose you phone  then on help and troubleshooting choose please tell us of your trouble
> 
> ---------- Post added 9th December 2015 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 8th December 2015 at 11:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 10, 2015)

f1ux said:


> LUNARIO said:
> 
> 
> > ppl who have the system write protection on why don't you guys ask zte directly why is that ?  http://www.ztedevice.com/support/ choose you phone  then on help and troubleshooting choose please tell us of your trouble
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

Guys do you think "fastboot oem unlock-go" command gives the permission to write system? Can someone try it? I give my vfsu6 to my mom.

This command unlocks bootloader completely and wipes your all data including internal sd. So backup your data before you try it. 

And just a reminder; don't forget to switch on oem lock and adb in dev settings before you do any of this

Tengri biz menen


----------



## mentalinc (Dec 10, 2015)

Was rooted and tried to do an OTA update and now the phone won't turn on..
Any ideas?


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

mentalinc said:


> Was rooted and tried to do an OTA update and now the phone won't turn on..
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



You shouldn't done that....

Do you have access to recovery mode?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hey guys just two questions:
Did anyone notice after the 5.1.1. update the name of the phone service provider (Vodafone) disappeared from the top left in the main screen?
And also, after the update, if I do a factory reset will it go back to 5.0.2 or it will keep 5.1.1.?
thanks!


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 10, 2015)

[/COLOR]





xbike90 said:


> Hey guys just two questions:
> Did anyone notice after the 5.1.1. update the name of the phone service provider (Vodafone) disappeared from the top left in the main screen?
> And also, after the update, if I do a factory reset will it go back to 5.0.2 or it will keep 5.1.1.?
> thanks!

Click to collapse



Factory reset keeps 5.1.1 still have my service provider name on top left


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> [/COLOR]
> Factory reset keeps 5.1.1 still have my service provider name on top left
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:55 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't @mentalinc did

Tengri biz menen


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

Well if I reboot or turn on the phone, the service provider name (vodafone) is not there. But if I drag the finger there to the top, to enter the quick definitions panel, the Vodafone P in the top left comes back. It wasn't like that before update but as the factory reset will not void the update, I guess I'll do one and see.  
Another question, I've heard that the most recent SmartUltra6 are impossible to root, do you confirm this? Or is there a safe way to root this phone? This is my first Android, and I'm tempted to root it but would be my first time and I don't want to mess up the phone...


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

xbike90 said:


> Well if I reboot or turn on the phone, the service provider name (vodafone) is not there. But if I drag the finger there to the top, to enter the quick definitions panel, the Vodafone P in the top left comes back. It wasn't like that before update but as the factory reset will not void the update, I guess I'll do one and see.
> Another question, I've heard that the most recent SmartUltra6 are impossible to root, do you confirm this? Or is there a safe way to root this phone? This is my first Android, and I'm tempted to root it but would be my first time and I don't want to mess up the phone...

Click to collapse



Well... You started android with a wrong phone.

Tengri biz menen


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Well... You started android with a wrong phone.
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Yeah I think I'm realising that now.. So I assume there is no way to root it?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

I rooted my vfsu6 when I'm on 5.0.2 and mine is system protected like you mentioned @xbike90 . But I experience huge battery drops and I didn't rooted on 5.1.1

Tengri biz menen


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I rooted my vfsu6 when I'm on 5.0.2 and mine is system protected like you mentioned @xbike90 . But I experience huge battery drops and I didn't rooted on 5.1.1
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Thanks for the feeedback.. And by the way, as yours is protected aswell, how did you manage to root it?


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

xbike90 said:


> Thanks for the feeedback.. And by the way, as yours is protected aswell, how did you manage to root it?

Click to collapse



I temporary rooted via kingroot app. Then flashed twrp via flashify. Then flashed SuperSU zip file in twrp 

AFAIK there is a compatible twrp with 5.1.1

Tengri biz menen


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> I temporary rooted via kingroot app. Then flashed twrp via flashify. Then flashed SuperSU zip file in twrp
> 
> AFAIK there is a compatible twrp with 5.1.1
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



If you said before it doesn't worth it I guess I'm gonna leave it this way. Plus as the root process is slightly more complicated, the bigger the risk of bricking the phone, specially if donne without any experience... 
I guess I'll keep the stock 5.1.1. which by the way seems quite decent. 
Thanks a lot for your help @nhmanas


----------



## dalunatic (Dec 10, 2015)

after 5.1.1 all my grouped icons in front screen turn out a big white box...
i can press apps that i have inside..but their shortcut is not visible...

any ideas?


----------



## movitum (Dec 10, 2015)

mine is system protected and there was nothing hard about rooting it. if you follow the steps nhmanas said it will be done in literally 2 mins. i never had "battery drops" or anything unusual while rooted (and i had xposed too).
but you don't seem to have a reason to have root so whatever lol


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 10, 2015)

Mine is system protected too and i've root ,twrp xposed and no problems  .

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> Mine is system protected too and i've root ,twrp xposed and no problems  .
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes but you can't change anything in system without flashing in twrp. You can barely use v4a and you can't even use adaway on protected ones

Tengri biz menen


----------



## vegetka (Dec 10, 2015)

Could be worst


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 10, 2015)

Flashing ? Is easy with twrp file manager and dolby sound is good for me

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vegetka (Dec 10, 2015)

Or


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

Now I'm tempted to root it again xD. Maybe it just seems hard to me because is my first android and I never did a root before whatsoever... 
The point of rooting would be install cyanogenmod 12.1 (or maybe other). Can't really stand all the crap google and vodafone apps (nearly all of them are disabled, but still take up ram usage and storage eventually).
Does anyone of you have cyanogen on this phone that can provide some feedback of how it runs?


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 10, 2015)

No cyanogen workink for now

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

xbike90 said:


> Now I'm tempted to root it again xD. Maybe it just seems hard to me because is my first androir...
> The point of rooting would be install cyanogenmod 12.1 (or maybe other). Can't really stand all the crap google and vodafone apps (nearly all of them are disabled, but still take up ram usage and storage eventually).
> Does anyone of you have cyanogen on this phone that can provide some feedback of how it runs?

Click to collapse



LOL 

There's 2 cm builds. And one is complete bug. V2 is a little less complete bug [emoji1] 

Tengri biz menen

---------- Post added at 11:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




vegetka said:


> Or

Click to collapse



If you're this proud then just click three dots on chrome and see the visible LAG

Tengri biz menen


----------



## vegetka (Dec 10, 2015)

It's a HTML 5 test,  not browser.
Your brain is lagging.


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 10, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> No cyanogen workink for now
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I know the two  versions ,but  can you use them daily ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

So if custom ROMs aren't available on this phone yet I guess there is little reason to root it unless to remove bloatware, make backups and few random apps who require root access...


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 10, 2015)

That's right

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> I know the two  versions ,but  can you use them daily ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I didn't tested but I readed on developer's Facebook page so the answer is no

Tengri biz menen


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 10, 2015)

I test both ,one of them doesn't boot and the other is a bunch of not working thing's

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------

I wish Santa bring me more brains and time to learn how to do it

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## movitum (Dec 10, 2015)

vegetka said:


> It's a HTML 5 test,  not browser.
> Your brain is lagging.

Click to collapse



whats the point in having high score in html5 test if the actual browser performance is ****?


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 10, 2015)

movitum said:


> whats the point in having high score in html5 test if the actual browser performance is ****?

Click to collapse



Thankyou.gif

Tengri biz menen


----------



## vegetka (Dec 10, 2015)

Probably your one after you installed everything from play store to be a cool kid.


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your replies @euricoalex 
As a complete noob to the Android world I guess I came to the right place. Too bad we still have to wait for decent custom ROM's. As this phone is being stated for it's great performance and value for money, I suppose it will not take long untill we have compatible roms.
But still I want to root it just to costumize it the way I want and possibly without google and vodafone crap apps, to achieve the maximum performance the stock rom can reach. Still I'm not quite confident about the root process. Would one of you gentleman be so kind and provide me a bit more detailed root process step by step? that would be great. much thanks in advance


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 10, 2015)

Kingroot several times with reboots them flash twrp then superuser update

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## patient81 (Dec 10, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Yes but you can't change anything in system without flashing in twrp. You can barely use v4a and you can't even use adaway on protected ones
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Using adaway on system protected device right here with no issues. Just moved an edited hosts file to system/etc in twrp. 

The read only thing is more of an inconvenience, lots of things can still be achieved. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## movitum (Dec 11, 2015)

xbike90 said:


> Thanks a lot for your replies @euricoalex
> As a complete noob to the Android world I guess I came to the right place. Too bad we still have to wait for decent custom ROM's. As this phone is being stated for it's great performance and value for money, I suppose it will not take long untill we have compatible roms.
> But still I want to root it just to costumize it the way I want and possibly without google and vodafone crap apps, to achieve the maximum performance the stock rom can reach. Still I'm not quite confident about the root process. Would one of you gentleman be so kind and provide me a bit more detailed root process step by step? that would be great. much thanks in advance

Click to collapse



root with kingroot, immediately use flashify (u can find it on market) to flash twrp (http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375554-recovery-twrp-2870/). reboot, uninstall everything from kingroot, reboot into twrp, flash supersu (https://download.chainfire.eu/641/SuperSU/) or just accept when twrp asks if you want to get root, done


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 11, 2015)

xbike90 said:


> Thanks a lot for your replies @euricoalex
> As a complete noob to the Android world I guess I came to the right place. Too bad we still have to wait for decent custom ROM's. As this phone is being stated for it's great performance and value for money, I suppose it will not take long untill we have compatible roms.
> But still I want to root it just to costumize it the way I want and possibly without google and vodafone crap apps, to achieve the maximum performance the stock rom can reach. Still I'm not quite confident about the root process. Would one of you gentleman be so kind and provide me a bit more detailed root process step by step? that would be great. much thanks in advance

Click to collapse



It's a very good, pretty much stock 5.1.1 rom as it is.

Almost all of the Vodafone bloat can be removed and since this is 5.1.1 you can disable anything else within settings>apps. Removing them completely wont make the phone any faster.

---------- Post added at 11:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:40 AM ----------




nhmanas said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That's because Chrome is crap on mobile now, try Opera.


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 11, 2015)

BlueMoonRising said:


> It's a very good, pretty much stock 5.1.1 rom as it is.
> 
> Almost all of the Vodafone bloat can be removed and since this is 5.1.1 you can disable anything else within settings>apps. Removing them completely wont make the phone any faster.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's most smooth browser. Problem is Vodafone's rom

Tengri biz menen


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 11, 2015)

So does any of you have more blue flashes after the update? Someone in UK forum said apparently bug is gone


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 11, 2015)

Until now no flashes

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 11, 2015)

nhmanas said:


> Guys do you think "fastboot oem unlock-go" command gives the permission to write system? Can someone try it? I give my vfsu6 to my mom.
> 
> This command unlocks bootloader completely and wipes your all data including internal sd. So backup your data before you try it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




doesn't work  gives failed unknown command


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 11, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> doesn't work  gives failed unknown command

Click to collapse



Strange... It's working on Google phones. And this is a pure build...

Tengri biz menen


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 11, 2015)

Fastboot devices  show my phone but passing Commands gives remote failed command 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

well konstat posted on modaco and said that this device doesn't have fastboot probably that is why that commands fail


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 11, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Fastboot devices  show my phone but passing Commands gives remote failed command
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk
> 
> well konstat posted on modaco and said that this device doesn't have fastboot probably that is why that commands fail

Click to collapse



So any other fastboot or adb commands working?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 11, 2015)

Adb works got zte link through there

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 PM ----------

Other fastboot commands no

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## mbwf (Dec 12, 2015)

Any use trying FTM mode?


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 12, 2015)

didn't try

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## suprose (Dec 12, 2015)

****ing android developer. Nobody build custom rom for this device yet.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 12, 2015)

Nobody will... 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 12, 2015)

Be optimistic

Tengri biz menen


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe..  He'll I'm happy enough with 5.1.1

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dalunatic (Dec 12, 2015)

anyone have any answer for my problem ?
made a post few pages back after i update my 5.1.1


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 12, 2015)

White box?  Do a factory reset.. Normally fixes things after Ota update 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 12, 2015)

Clear cache and dalvik

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 12, 2015)

If you're using the original launcher and deactivated the animations, that's it.


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 12, 2015)

yes that can be the issue forgot about that ana good tip


----------



## Fran7Ribeiro (Dec 12, 2015)

*Can´t unroot through SuperSU*

I have received the latest OTA update(Portugal) and I have the phone rooted. I know that i need to unroot it before I update it, but when I try to unroot through SuperSU and reboot, the app remains there with root. I tried to Hard Reset but the same happened, still SuperSU. Please anyone could help me?:crying:


----------



## lonespeaker (Dec 12, 2015)

suprose said:


> ****ing android developer. Nobody build custom rom for this device yet.

Click to collapse



I know, how dare they ignore this device.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 12, 2015)

Fran7Ribeiro said:


> I have received the latest OTA update(Portugal) and I have the phone rooted. I know that i need to unroot it before I update it, but when I try to unroot through SuperSU and reboot, the app remains there with root. I tried to Hard Reset but the same happened, still SuperSU. Please anyone could help me?:crying:

Click to collapse



Install the 5.0.2 ROM from zte support site, again.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 13, 2015)

lonespeaker said:


> I know, how dare they ignore this device.

Click to collapse



Lol maybe the guy that you quoted takes it serious  

Tengri biz menen


----------



## mbwf (Dec 13, 2015)

Might just sell up and get the new Moto G - had the last few, they're superb devices. The camera on the SU6 is okay with very well lit subjects, but terrible in low light and the HDR mode may as well not exist for all the good it does. I love the phone otherwise, but I feel Motorola have a better concept of how to style, make and support their phones, regardless of what an absolute bargain the Smart Ultra 6 is, and how much I enjoy using it


----------



## DMS22 (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi all, anyone having problems with recording video ? im on uk 5.1.1 no root. it worked before the update but now theres a camcorder error ?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:19 AM ----------




DMS22 said:


> Hi all, anyone having problems with recording video ? im on uk 5.1.1 no root. it worked before the update but now theres a camcorder error ?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



forget it, i just did a restart and its working now. [emoji3] 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fran7Ribeiro (Dec 13, 2015)

*Stuck on "Verifying update package"*

I downloaded and flashed it using Flashify and choosing CWM, and then this appeared:
"-- Install /sdcard/update.zip ...
Finding update package ...
Opening update package ...
Verifying update package ..."
but it is stuck for 5 hours and doesn't show anything more... I NEED HELP!!!


LiNe1771 said:


> Install the 5.0.2 ROM from zte support site, again.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 13, 2015)

You need to install stock recovery then 5.02 then 5.1.1update

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:19 PM ----------

Never install stock rom through twrp

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 13, 2015)

You need to install it on phone options -> about phone -> available update -> offline (the update.zip must be on sdcard not internal storage)
Not in flashify or TWRP or CWM.. And you need stock recovery.


----------



## ohyesman (Dec 13, 2015)

mbwf said:


> Might just sell up and get the new Moto G - had the last few, they're superb devices. The camera on the SU6 is okay with very well lit subjects, but terrible in low light and the HDR mode may as well not exist for all the good it does. I love the phone otherwise, but I feel Motorola have a better concept of how to style, make and support their phones, regardless of what an absolute bargain the Smart Ultra 6 is, and how much I enjoy using it

Click to collapse



I ditched the moto G 2nd Gen as complete pile of **** and the support from Motorola was non existent. Got this phone after it was out a few months and it still got the stage fright update before the mg2. Much happier with this phone, its got a few niggles bit I can live with them for the price and now it's 5.1 is even better. 5.02 on mg2 was absolute  terrible and the phone was awful because of it. 5.02 on this was better. 

Still least the Gen 3 is 5.1 and the 16gb version has 2mb of ram.. That's the one I would get but after the awful support and bs from Motorola forums I said never again.


----------



## mbwf (Dec 13, 2015)

ohyesman said:


> I ditched the moto G 2nd Gen as complete pile of **** and the support from Motorola was non existent. Got this phone after it was out a few months and it still got the stage fright update before the mg2. Much happier with this phone, its got a few niggles bit I can live with them for the price and now it's 5.1 is even better. 5.02 on mg2 was absolute  terrible and the phone was awful because of it. 5.02 on this was better.
> 
> Still least the Gen 3 is 5.1 and the 16gb version has 2mb of ram.. That's the one I would get but after the awful support and bs from Motorola forums I said never again.

Click to collapse



If it's only got 2 *Megabytes *of RAM, no wonder you had issues - I think I shall pass 

Yes, I had the 1st (8GB and 16GB) and 2nd Gen (dual SIM), and, although not terrible, the launcher redraw on the 2nd gen was pretty irritating. Still, very nice phones with good support from Motorola; I am sorry you had a bad experience, but they were nothing but helpful and extremely polite with me, both online and on their UK support line where they sent me replacement cases a couple of times, without hesitation. I'll trust Motorola - a long established corporation with VAST product lines in every electronics category you could imagine, over some Chinese outfit supplying to Vodafone - one of the worst service providers in business.

I do really, *really *like the SU6, although I know a lot more thought, engineering expertise and precision will have gone into a Motorola product - they're far more high profile and well known than an obscure Chinese vendor (yes, I know how big ZTE are, but being relatively unheard of in the west doesn't help.) If it wasn't for octa core, 5.5" 1080p and the 2GB RAM & 3,000mAh battery, I'd sell the SU6 tomorrow, without batting an eyelid.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 14, 2015)

ohyesman said:


> I ditched the moto G 2nd Gen as complete pile of **** and the support from Motorola was non existent. Got this phone after it was out a few months and it still got the stage fright update before the mg2. Much happier with this phone, its got a few niggles bit I can live with them for the price and now it's 5.1 is even better. 5.02 on mg2 was absolute  terrible and the phone was awful because of it. 5.02 on this was better.
> 
> Still least the Gen 3 is 5.1 and the 16gb version has 2mb of ram.. That's the one I would get but after the awful support and bs from Motorola forums I said never again.

Click to collapse



Correct, the "love" for Motorola is so misplaced it's beyond ridiculous. For a start they're American who have appalling build standards (ever tried a Yank car or motorcycle? Jesus, they're bad). ZTE are a much bigger company with more assets and more employees who make products that far outstrip anything Motorola have made. Their customer service (another misnomer) is known to be poor as well.

It can only be ignorance that would make anyone deliberately choose a Motorola product over a ZTE product.


----------



## BigD18t (Dec 15, 2015)

They were American, now owned by Chinese Lenovo, some of there phones are great others are not, Zte are nothing special, just cheap phones again from China, the only quality phone they make is the Axion model.

.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Getsuga NZ (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi guys, I have the NZ version of this phone currently on 5.0.2 with TWRP installed and I want to upgrade to 5.1 but I can't seem to find the stock recovery for the NZ version which is recommended to make the upgrade. Can anyone recommend how I can upgrade to 5.1? thanks.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 15, 2015)

You can install the stock recovery of any country.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## xbike90 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi again guys,
Does someone know if this phone comes with 4x3 keyboard? Or is qwerty the only one? I've been trying to change but can't seem to do it...


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 15, 2015)

Try TouchPal.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 16, 2015)

xbike90 said:


> Hi again guys,
> Does someone know if this phone comes with 4x3 keyboard? Or is qwerty the only one? I've been trying to change but can't seem to do it...

Click to collapse



No, the stock keyboard doesn't have a T9 option. Have a look at https://play.google.com/store/search?q=T9 keyboard and take your pick.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Dec 16, 2015)

I highly recommend touchpal. I used it on my previous phone, and when ultra's stock keyboard failed to let me add new words I started using it again. It's really good, wether you're using qwerty or 4x3. I went back to 4x3 so I can use the phone with just one hand.
It looks like this:

[/COLOR]


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 16, 2015)

Just to let you know  full pt 5.1.1 is on ZTE site no Dolby.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Dec 16, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> Just to let you know  full pt 5.1.1 is on ZTE site no Dolby.

Click to collapse



Also Greek and Irish full roms added by KonstaT, links at http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375788-vodafone-smart-ultra-6-stock-roms-otas-and-recoveries/


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 16, 2015)

One question.. I know it must have been asnwered but.. If i buy an unlock code on ebay or amazon or something it removes my phone warranty?


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 16, 2015)

LiNe1771 said:


> One question.. I know it must have been asnwered but.. If i buy an unlock code on ebay or amazon or something it removes my phone warranty?

Click to collapse



According to Vodafone pt yes but  I doubt that they will see where has been unlocked if you have a Vodafone sim inserted 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## pipin18 (Dec 19, 2015)

I want to install xposed but not sure which version i need for the Turkish 5.1.1 rom. Can anyone point me to a link to the correct version please?


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 19, 2015)

pipin18 said:


> I want to install xposed but not sure which version i need for the Turkish 5.1.1 rom. Can anyone point me to a link to the correct version please?

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/super-alpha-posted-permission-xposed-t3072979


----------



## movitum (Dec 19, 2015)

LUNARIO said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/super-alpha-posted-permission-xposed-t3072979

Click to collapse



my phone bootloops with that one, why not use official? http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3034811


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 19, 2015)

Wtf. You need a tutorial to install Xposed, can't install Xposed via normal way, otherwise phone will lag or bootloop.

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375872-xposed-lags-no-more/

Have fun. Download the sdk22 on xda. Not the sdk23.


----------



## movitum (Dec 19, 2015)

"need a tutorial" meaning changing 2 lines in build.prop

unofficial will bootloop, official will lag without the build.prop tweak


----------



## nhmanas (Dec 19, 2015)

Arm or arm64?
This phone is 64bit but os is 32bit

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## movitum (Dec 19, 2015)

arm


----------



## djmax (Dec 20, 2015)

*Call Confirm on the Vodaphone Smart Ultra 6*



andy_from_ireland said:


> I have got the vodafone smart and i usualy use a call confirm app from the play store, but I have tried them all and none of them seem to work on my phone - if I got to call out the phone calls regardless and then when I press hang up the call confirm window shows!! - anyone experiencing this or have any ideas?  thanks

Click to collapse



Yeah, I have the same problem. Even the update hasn't fixed this issue. However, I have found a workaround of sorts. If you install the Google Hangouts Dialer, every time you make a call it will ask you what your preferred app is, to which you must go "just once" for phone in order to make the call.  This does have the undesirable feature that if you hit "always" by mistake, you'll have to go into apps and clear the default settings again, but it's at least something.


----------



## blueeagle69 (Dec 24, 2015)

I installed Epic Citadel from the Play Store. I was expecting it to crawl because gaming perfornance was mentioned as a slight issue.  On benchmark I got 51fps average. I will take that anytime of the day. Was disappointed with the lack of gyroscope. But there is ways around that when using Trinus. I do have an IR clip. I have noticed with the 5.1.1 update that under Developer mode there is an option 'Allow bootloader to be unlocked"?
Apologies if this last point has been mentioned.


----------



## suprose (Dec 24, 2015)

This topic is dead


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 25, 2015)

All your questions have been previously answered. The how-to for problematic phones is on modaco

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 25, 2015)

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...ble-root-and-twrp-on-su6-that-is-problematic/


----------



## suprose (Dec 25, 2015)

Rojofa92 said:


> Just got this phone for Christmas and I'm really happy with it - it's got a superb screen and the performance is excellent!
> 
> Nice to see some discussion about this model on here, but I'm having some trouble with rooting it... I've Googled around a bit and it seems that there's no definitive, detailed tutorials or specialised tools for this particular phone and while I have some experience in rooting other Android devices, applying custom recoveries/ROMs etc. I'm not really an expert and have only followed step-by-step guides and advice posted by others.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Why are you bought this phone.. More bad days will waiting you now..


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 25, 2015)

Use the phone as it is and it will serve you well. Chase rooting, super duper performance, and you will be disappointed.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 25, 2015)

You've got the problematic version, so rooting is a pain. And even after rooting, the system partition is still write protected, so adaway doesn't work that well.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 25, 2015)

Anyone getting slow speed on PlayStore on 50+ mb apps?
Before the 5.1.1 update i didn't had this problem.. I only get slow speed download on apps with 50mb or plus, i've run speedtest and my internet is good.. Searched on Google but didn't saw nothing that helps... This is lame, 1 hour to download an 1gb game..


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 25, 2015)

Way you go
1. Root with kingroot. Don't close it, just press home.
2. Install terminal emulation. Run the command in modaco's guide to replace the recovery with the twrp version.
3. Reboot into recovery.
4. Flash supersu.
5. Enjoy

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Dec 25, 2015)

It's easier to use flashifly from play store on step 2 to install twrp


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 25, 2015)

Rojofa92 said:


> I just get "system/bin/sh: su: not found" when I put the "su" command in... At that point I should get a root permission pop up apparently. KingRoot does successfully root but I am getting fed up with all this hassle after hours of trying.

Click to collapse




That means you've lost the temporary root and you will have to start the procedure again. If the process is too convulated, just leave it unrooted.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Oubadah (Dec 28, 2015)

..


----------



## marsx1984 (Dec 28, 2015)

Oubadah said:


> I have two units here. One reports 1.5 GHz as the max clock speed while the other is 1.46 GHz. Why is that?

Click to collapse



Just checked mine that runs the turkish 5.1.1 and it's at 1459 Mhz. If I remeber right when I had the UK 5.0.1 it was at 1.5 Ghz. Both your units are on 5.1.1 ?


----------



## Oubadah (Dec 28, 2015)

..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 28, 2015)

The question is which is the problematic one? Mine is a read only system protected type and the max clock speed is 1.46GHz

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 28, 2015)

Ok so this thread is huge, anyone that's managed to root/install TWRP properly able to break it down easy? I can't do anything with the phone over ADB, it just says "waiting for device" or something.

I've rooted it with that kingroot, and I tried to flash a couple of different TWRP recovery images that are supposed to work with the phone (found in this thread and elsewhere via google, but despite flashing with flashify I can't boot into recovery - the phone still boots fine though.

It's pretty much just out of the box, could someone be so kind to point me in the direction of what TWRP to flash on it?

Also, once I've finally done all that, are there any marshmallow ROMs that work with this phone at all? Or any 'clean' LP ones?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 28, 2015)

Not wanting to sound like a broken record, but there is a thread on Modaco based solely on rooting this phone. Go check it out. Secondly, there is no marshmallow or functional custom ROMs for this phone.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## paradoxiumwind (Dec 28, 2015)

femilovechild said:


> Not wanting to sound like a broken record, but there is a thread on Modaco based solely on rooting this phone. Go check it out. Secondly, there is no marshmallow or functional custom ROMs for this phone.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah that would be one of the threads I got the twrp image from that didn't work. I trust xda members more to bother making an account and asking the same thing.


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 28, 2015)

Try with flashify or uapm Google it

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## femilovechild (Dec 28, 2015)

Quick step again
1. Non problematic one, root with kingroot, mobilego, etc
2. Problematic ones, install framaroot, run it, it crashes, install and run kingroot.
3. Don't close kingroot after you've achieved temp root. Just click home, then either use terminal emulator or flashify to replace recovery with twrp. If you try terminal emulator and you don't get a prompt for root assess when you type su, you've lost temp root and need to start again.
4. If all goes well, reboot into recovery and install supersu from there.
5. Enjoy


Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 28, 2015)

paradoxiumwind said:


> Yeah that would be one of the threads I got the twrp image from that didn't work. I trust xda members more to bother making an account and asking the same thing.

Click to collapse



http://www.mediafire.com/download/f68essoeoa48rz1/recovery-twrp2870-p839v55-5.1.1.img

Try this one..

After install it, flash this .zip too

http://www.mediafire.com/download/7idaav8umape8bp/recovery-twrp-2.8.7.0-p839v55-5.1.1.zip

its an TWRP update.


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 29, 2015)

*Twrp No OS *

So i messed up a bit...
Vodafone Smart ultra 6
5.1.1
PT-PT Stock Rom

My phone had a stock rom PT-PT and I flashed a UK TWRP ROM, so far so good, but the moment the phone turns on I get the following message com.android.phone was interrupted and bam restart...
even when i was trying to get kingroot to work all the processes in the phone where having this sort of error, finally made it through to flash twrp anyway

I went back to TWERP tried data,system,cache wipes, reinstalled the rom again same thing all over again...
Decided to do a full wipe and that got me to a point where i got a warning about having no OS =O

So i messed around with adb and first i tried to push a PT-PT rom but i got binary updater error so i supose the rom was 5.02 ... I couldnt find the 5.1.1 twrp PT-PT rom so I gave it a shot with the same UK one that gave me the "com.android.phone interrupted"
guess what no errors rom installed sucessfuly and when i boot i get a crash and a reboot when i reach the configuration screen, went back to adb and now i was like a hound looking at the percentage to see what went wrong!
Turn out adb is only loading the file up to 60% and Twrp is recognising that as a good install and moves on...

So i wonder if there is any way i can work this out, I have no SD card only internal storage but ultimately i could get one if that allows me to load the rom properly but if i could avoid it by making adb fully load the file or something else enterely new that'd be great! ^^


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 29, 2015)

Flash original recovery ,wipe everything put rom in SD card and install

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 02:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:50 AM ----------

You can find everything on modaco

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 29, 2015)

to flash the original rom i would need the sd card right? or is there a chance to push it from adb, because i dont have anything on the phone aside from  twrp


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 29, 2015)

SD card is the best solution .I never tried adb .if you want try my modded rom flashable in twrp I can give you a link

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 29, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> SD card is the best solution .I never tried adb .if you want try my modded rom flashable in twrp I can give you a link
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



if your romi s working fine and is PT-PT i would apreciate it, i dont know if installing the UK one was what caused the first crash but yeah i would like to try it^^

I´ll probably get an SD card tomorrow =/


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 29, 2015)

Otg works fine don't you have ? Give me 5 min to post a link and the rom is based on pt rom with root dolbly debranded debloated and with exposed.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 AM ----------

http://abelhas.pt/euricoalex/Smart+6+Ultra/euricoalex_deodexed,186114386.zip(archive)

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 03:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:18 AM ----------

Antutu gives me about 33000

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 29, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> Otg works fine don't you have ? Give me 5 min to post a link and the rom is based on pt rom with root dolbly debranded debloated and with exposed.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



what is dolbly debranded and exposed?

I read somewhere that i need i special cable for otg, i dont have it =/


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry bad typing Dolby is sound enhancements ,debranded is no Vodafone apps (you can install later ) and exposed if you don't know don't use . and I've got a pen from Kingston with otg .I don't need cable

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 29, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> Sorry bad typing Dolby is sound enhancements ,debranded is no Vodafone apps (you can install later ) and exposed if you don't know don't use . and I've got a pen from Kingston with otg .I don't need cable
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



thanks! guess ill have to stick to the sd card tomorrow ^^


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 29, 2015)

OK good luck

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 29, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> OK good luck
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



MAAAN I LOVE YOU RIGHT NOW!

Your rom saved my life thanks a bunch ^^
The adb pushed the file until 60% again but it works ! just in case i saved your rom in the internal storage in case something breaks so i can do the flash properly but for now its amazing
about exposed could you do a little rundown on what it is and does? im curious


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 29, 2015)

Sorry too late .tomorrow I tell you but you can Google it too

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 29, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> Sorry too late .tomorrow I tell you but you can Google it too
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well everything is working great except google chrome, there isnt a load bar, and i just get a blank page, i tried uninstalling updating etc, flashed again and it doesnt work


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 29, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> Otg works fine don't you have ? Give me 5 min to post a link and the rom is based on pt rom with root dolbly debranded debloated and with exposed.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thats placebo. I mean, fake. 30k or 33k its the same. Build.prop do nothing.. I already tested that.. Without root i have 30000 and with root + build.prop 34000 and its the same.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Dec 29, 2015)

Muppet57 said:


> well everything is working great except google chrome, there isnt a load bar, and i just get a blank page, i tried uninstalling updating etc, flashed again and it doesnt work

Click to collapse



Install other browser until I test it

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## CazzaBrank (Dec 29, 2015)

Is there a root available, i cant seem to get it on mine


----------



## HateQuick (Dec 29, 2015)

da


----------



## Rojofa92 (Dec 29, 2015)

.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Dec 29, 2015)

You had reboots with f1ux rom because you updated to 5.1.1 ROM from 5.0.2, you need to update to the 'normal' 5.1.1 and then to f1ux ROM.

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Muppet57 (Dec 30, 2015)

euricoalex said:


> Install other browser until I test it
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



tell me if you get it working


----------



## Grantius (Dec 30, 2015)

Why is it that budget devices always seem to have self-entitled people demanding everything. If you want a custom OS and good support get a Nexus.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Dec 30, 2015)

Grantius said:


> Why is it that budget devices always seem to have self-entitled people demanding everything. If you want a custom OS and good support get a Nexus.

Click to collapse



The other option here would be to put some of that whinging energy towards getting a custom firmware working. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojofa92 (Jan 2, 2016)

.


----------



## replete (Jan 3, 2016)

My faithful 3-year old Nexus 4 won't boot, so I bought this device for £113.40 on Amazon UK - amazing for the money.

Updated to 5.1.1 through settings - has anyone got Marshmallow 6.x running nicely on this? I'm not holding my breath, but that would make it perfect.

I did try the Z5 Compact, but that thing overheats after 15 minutes of recording video - can you imagine that!


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone knows  if this works on our phone? https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&sour...ik0EFYdviaaJyA8yA&sig2=HZpwYxr-Glu7bDg5hHyqJA

Kernel auditior is the name

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 PM ----------




replete said:


> My faithful 3-year old Nexus 4 won't boot, so I bought this device for £113.40 on Amazon UK - amazing for the money.
> 
> Updated to 5.1.1 through settings - has anyone got Marshmallow 6.x running nicely on this? I'm not holding my breath, but that would make it perfect.
> 
> I did try the Z5 Compact, but that thing overheats after 15 minutes of recording video - can you imagine that!

Click to collapse



There is no marshmallow for it. Doubt that will be


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Jan 5, 2016)

15 mins of recording video would make most phones heat up no?


----------



## nosidefcp (Jan 6, 2016)

anyone knows if there is any rom in development that will enable the 64bits?


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 6, 2016)

nosidefcp said:


> anyone knows if there is any rom in development that will enable the 64bits?

Click to collapse



No, but maybe someone will build it from scratch

Tengri biz menen


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have a good suggestion for a glass protector?
I have a plastic one and constantly greasy, I wanna replace it but vodafone wants like 10-12.5 € for a glass protector.
I've been looking for a glass one for a while but some seem to be too short around the edges (reviews) and others have no information about them, like pics with them installed.
Does anyone have a good experience with a glass protector for this phone?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Trinotet (Jan 8, 2016)

This one is good 

m.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Magic-Glass-Tempered-Screen-Protector-Film-0-33-ZTE-Vodafone-Smart-Ultra-6-/351567928752?nav=SEARCH


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 8, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> This one is good
> 
> m.ebay.co.uk/itm/UK-Magic-Glass-Tempered-Screen-Protector-Film-0-33-ZTE-Vodafone-Smart-Ultra-6-/351567928752?nav=SEARCH

Click to collapse



Does it get alot of fingerprints, filth and affects the touch? I got mine from Vodafone on 20 July and now it gets alot fingerprints, it affects the touch and sometimes it gets filthy...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (Jan 9, 2016)

LiNe1771 said:


> Does it get alot of fingerprints, filth and affects the touch? I got mine from Vodafone on 20 July and now it gets alot fingerprints, it affects the touch and sometimes it gets filthy...
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No complains about this one.
For 5euros its ok


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Jan 9, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> No complains about this one.
> For 5euros its ok

Click to collapse



First of all thanks for the input =)
Does it cover the screen nicely (with almost no gap at the edges)? The most frequent complaint people have about these is them being too small and I never find any pics with them installed.
Thanks again, I'll probably order that one (tired of the greasy plastic one).


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## anafernandes27 (Jan 9, 2016)

I think that's the one I have. It's not big enough.


----------



## russy23 (Jan 9, 2016)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281828998389?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

this is the one i bought, its a perfect fit.. although i bought it for £2..the one i got before this was utter ****, was to short and was £5


----------



## skills10 (Jan 9, 2016)

has anyone managed to get xposed working on this device at all?


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 9, 2016)

Facepalm...

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MrTextman (Jan 9, 2016)

skills10 said:


> has anyone managed to get xposed working on this device at all?

Click to collapse



Yep. All I needed was to flash the latest version of the xposed framework and download the apk from the site.

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------




silva_tcob said:


> would like to know more about this as well.
> since the stock launcher is ridiculous i tried running Nova, but after rooting i got a bug of some sort: when you open the camera, i get an "unfortunately Gallery has stopped" error. Nova crashes and returns to the stock launcher. rebooting and reinstalling did not solve it.

Click to collapse



Happened to me too. You need to remove the camera icon from the dock and put the one from the app drawer to replace it. That fixed it for me.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 9, 2016)

MrTextman said:


> Yep. All I needed was to flash the latest version of the xposed framework and download the apk from the site.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And you didnt edited the build.prop?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MrTextman (Jan 9, 2016)

LiNe1771 said:


> And you didnt edited the build.prop?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There was no need to edit build.prop.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3580241&d=1450386545
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3383776&d=1435601440

The first link is the zip that you need to flash.
The second one is the apk of xposed which you need to install.

Basically you install the apk, check that you have no framework, reboot into TWRP, flash the Xposed zip, and then reboot.

You need to go through this special process for Lollipop but apart from that I didn't have to do anything.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 9, 2016)

Well or you must have alot of lag and think its normal or.. On 5.1.1 you dont need to edit the build.prop

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MrTextman (Jan 9, 2016)

LiNe1771 said:


> Well or you must have alot of lag and think its normal or.. On 5.1.1 you dont need to edit the build.prop
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



That's why I'm upgrading to 5.1.1 as we speak. I'll check if the MobileGo root works and if it doesn't, I'll just flash the f1ux rom.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 9, 2016)

I already have Xposed installed.. But i edited the build.prop just in case..


----------



## shingers5 (Jan 9, 2016)

Just trying out this device. Pure stock 5.1.1 not rooted no xposed. So so experience thus far.


----------



## carkev (Jan 9, 2016)

:fingers-crossed:
I have enjoyed reading and searching this thread, but not found what I am after.
does anyone know if any of the rooting advice given would work on the Vodafone Smart speed 6 model?

yep - I know it is not in the same class as the Prime and Ultra - one reviewer even said it was the perfect device for 'silver surfers'
but even though I now 71,  and feel I am more up to speed than many in that age group - the Speed 6 matches my OAP budget! 

nb: the guy at Techradar came up with some really ageist comments that I found quite amusing.  :laugh:
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/vodafone-smart-speed-6-1307897/review


----------



## Trinotet (Jan 9, 2016)

Solid_Snake.Pt said:


> First of all thanks for the input =)
> Does it cover the screen nicely (with almost no gap at the edges)? The most frequent complaint people have about these is them being too small and I never find any pics with them installed.
> Thanks again, I'll probably order that one (tired of the greasy plastic one).

Click to collapse



Nas laterais e em cima está à medida. Em baixo +/-2mm a menos.
Eu tenho capa traseira mal se nota o espaço em baixo.


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Jan 10, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> Nas laterais e em cima está à medida. Em baixo +/-2mm a menos.
> Eu tenho capa traseira mal se nota o espaço em baixo.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the input, you're referring to the protector linked by Russy23 or Trinotet?
I find it really weird that most of the times people complain about the bottom of the protectors, it seems the manufacturers are having a hard time matching the protectors to the phone dimensions. -.-

PS: I'm speaking in English since I think we're obligated to use it here.


----------



## skills10 (Jan 10, 2016)

MrTextman said:


> There was no need to edit build.prop.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3580241&d=1450386545
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3383776&d=1435601440
> ...

Click to collapse



ah ok i was getting a weird error message on xposed but didnt flash the zip, will try tonight thanks


----------



## blueeagle69 (Jan 10, 2016)

*Fake*

Hey guys.
Please tell me this is fake?
http://www.marshmallowf.xyz/2015/11/vodafone-smart-ultra-6-7313.html
Users grabbing xyz domains?
I haven't seen this on XDA.


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 10, 2016)

blueeagle69 said:


> Hey guys.
> Please tell me this is fake?
> http://www.marshmallowf.xyz/2015/11/vodafone-smart-ultra-6-7313.html
> Users grabbing xyz domains?
> I haven't seen this on XDA.

Click to collapse



Looks suspicious.. Links can be fake

Tengri biz menen

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------

Good news! I read that zte blade s6 will get 6.0 so this is a good sign

Tengri biz menen


----------



## blueeagle69 (Jan 10, 2016)

I wasn't about to trust that page but thought I'd mention it. I love how they mention XDA to make it sound good. If it's true concerning the blade getting 6.x then it is good news.


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 10, 2016)

That page is fake.
I hope we get 6.0 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## blueeagle69 (Jan 10, 2016)

Me too bud.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 10, 2016)

I really don't care what os is running. I just care about smooth and bugless su6. Os updates don't make this happen, they need to add codes. Not building 6.0 with same code. That's what happened with 5.1.1

Tengri biz menen


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 10, 2016)

Well.. I dont think we can expect that. Zte are kinda dumb..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 10, 2016)

Well it has to be for not losing customers for both Vodafone and zte

Tengri biz menen


----------



## smokerman (Jan 10, 2016)

VODAFONE SMART 6 ULTRA SPEEDY ROM 5 1 1


----------



## carkev (Jan 10, 2016)

carkev said:


> :fingers-crossed:
> I have enjoyed reading and searching this thread, but not found what I am after.
> does anyone know if any of the rooting advice given would work on the Vodafone Smart speed 6 model?
> yep - I know it is not in the same class as the Prime and Ultra - one reviewer even said it was the perfect device for 'silver surfers'
> ...

Click to collapse



please now ignore this post of my folks ...... _(no replies anyway)_
I got so totally disenchanted by the phone's issues with rooting etc, that I have lost interest in it.


----------



## AztecGaming (Jan 11, 2016)

*Help root Vodafone smart ultra 6*

Does anyone have any clear steps on how to root my Vodafone smart ultra 6 running android version 5.1 I've tried most of the one click methods but all unsucceful.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 11, 2016)

carkev said:


> please now ignore this post of my folks ...... _(no replies anyway)_
> I got so totally disenchanted by the phone's issues with rooting etc, that I have lost interest in it.

Click to collapse



I'm afraid you were not likely going to get any replies on this thread, it's for the SU6 which means nobody's likely to have your phone as well so wouldn't have tried it.

You're better trying one of the general Android threads.

---------- Post added at 11:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:51 AM ----------




blueeagle69 said:


> Hey guys.
> Please tell me this is fake?
> http://www.marshmallowf.xyz/2015/11/vodafone-smart-ultra-6-7313.html
> Users grabbing xyz domains?
> I haven't seen this on XDA.

Click to collapse



For anyone still wondering about this site, the 'screenshots' they use are from a Nexus device and are ripped off from these 2 (real) sites:
http://www.androidstandard.com/android-m-for-moto-g-features-and-release-date/
http://www.techtricksworld.com/android-m-is-for-android-marshmallow/

*DO NOT CLICK ON ANYTHING ON THE MARSHMALLOW.XYZ LINK ABOVE.*


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

Anyone put dolby audio on their uk 5.1..just noticed the hudl 2 has it and reminded me how much it improved the audio


----------



## femilovechild (Jan 12, 2016)

It's inbuilt with the full 5.1.1 upgrade, but not the OTA update. Works straight out of the box

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oubadah (Jan 12, 2016)

..


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

But there is no way of getting full uk firmware, that sucks


----------



## GLokin666 (Jan 12, 2016)

Roms for vodafone ???

Enviado desde mi G620S-L01 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## femilovechild (Jan 12, 2016)

russy23 said:


> But there is no way of getting full uk firmware, that sucks

Click to collapse



Full uk rom is on the ZTE website

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

So it is..gotta reinstall it then..

Is there a way to totally clean phone before reinstalling..


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 12, 2016)

russy23 said:


> So it is..gotta reinstall it then..
> 
> Is there a way to totally clean phone before reinstalling..

Click to collapse



Are you talking factory reset or something else?

---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




femilovechild said:


> Full uk rom is on the ZTE website
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cheers for that, I didn't know the full UK one was available or that the Dolby app was included.

The link if anyone else needs it is http://download.ztedevice.com/UpLoadFiles/product/643/5865/soft/2015122517031087.zip
That's for the UK full 5.1.1 rom.

I'm presuming that the Turkish 5.1.1 rom would allow me to install this over the top?


----------



## femilovechild (Jan 12, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Are you talking factory reset or something else?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have twrp installed, revert back to stock recovery, then flash the stock Rom

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 12, 2016)

femilovechild said:


> If you have twrp installed, revert back to stock recovery, then flash the stock Rom
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't, I've never rooted this phone. I just used the Turkish rom when it was released to update from 5.0.2


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

when i install a new rom, i always wipe everything, i guess ill have to do root, twrp for all that


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

Phone isn't recognising sd card now


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 12, 2016)

Just installed full UK rom and no dolby. Only Turkish has it. PT one doesn't have it either 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

you are joking, currently installing UK full rom


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 12, 2016)

Nope. Not joking 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

pointless exercise then, i thought ZTE include it in all there roms, whatever the country


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 12, 2016)

Just reverted to Turkish  stock  because  I want dolby 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

it really is an awesome app


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 12, 2016)

Indeed 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:36 PM ----------

Just wondering why only the turks has it.. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 12, 2016)

You can just flash Dolby via TWRP..

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sod that..dodgy root..if root works

Looks like my SD slot is shafted


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 12, 2016)

It's not the same..  I can  also get the cm equaliser but usually don't work as it should.. So I prefer the ZTE one and just replaced language. xml

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:34 PM ----------

Anyway dolby should've come with all roms.. Still don't get it 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LiNe1771 (Jan 12, 2016)

It is the same.. I already had the Turkish Rom and now im with the Portuguese one and Dolby app and no differences..


----------



## MARTY13 (Jan 13, 2016)

replete said:


> My faithful 3-year old Nexus 4 won't boot, so I bought this device for £113.40 on Amazon UK - amazing for the money.
> 
> Updated to 5.1.1 through settings - has anyone got Marshmallow 6.x running nicely on this? I'm not holding my breath, but that would make it perfect.
> 
> I did try the Z5 Compact, but that thing overheats after 15 minutes of recording video - can you imagine that!

Click to collapse



I've looked around a lot for a marshmallow update but have found nothing except for a zip file claiming to work but it's locked with survey thing and is in three parts and I've found no confirmation but I think it's not Vodafone they do postpone it to tweak it a bit but ZTE has to release it first with may or may not happen


----------



## femilovechild (Jan 13, 2016)

Read the freaking forum!

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MARTY13 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've read the whole thing all 212 posts and I hadn't learned anything I didn't already know


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 13, 2016)

MARTY13 said:


> I've looked around a lot for a marshmallow update but have found nothing except for a zip file claiming to work but it's locked with survey thing and is in three parts and I've found no confirmation but I think it's not Vodafone they do postpone it to tweak it a bit but ZTE has to release it first with may or may not happen

Click to collapse



From just one (?) page back bud:



blueeagle69 said:


> Hey guys.
> Please tell me this is fake?
> http://www.marshmallowf.xyz/2015/11/vodafone-smart-ultra-6-7313.html
> Users grabbing xyz domains?
> I haven't seen this on XDA.

Click to collapse





BlueMoonRising said:


> For anyone still wondering about this site, the 'screenshots' they use are from a Nexus device and are ripped off from these 2 (real) sites:
> http://www.androidstandard.com/andro...-release-date/
> http://www.techtricksworld.com/andro...d-marshmallow/
> 
> DO NOT CLICK ON ANYTHING ON THE MARSHMALLOW.XYZ LINK ABOVE.

Click to collapse


----------



## MARTY13 (Jan 13, 2016)

I've seen that and I know it's clearly fake as screenshots had on screen home/recents/back panel. we will have to wait until ZTE updates the su6 through Vodafone or website oruntil someone builds it from scratch.

---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------

Oh and bite me


----------



## blueeagle69 (Jan 13, 2016)

Agreed. I would have more trust concerning custom ROMs if I saw it posted on XDA myself.
It says if all when they mention XDA hoping to give it more credence.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 13, 2016)

MARTY13 said:


> I've seen that and I know it's clearly fake as screenshots had on screen home/recents/back panel. we will have to wait until ZTE updates the su6 through Vodafone or website oruntil someone builds it from scratch.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:29 PM ----------
> 
> *Oh and bite me*

Click to collapse



Well, at least I know which ignorant cretin to ignore when you come back asking for help. Have a nice day muppet.


----------



## replete (Jan 15, 2016)

femilovechild said:


> Read the freaking forum!
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Who should one message to enquire about opening up a forum for this device?

Would save a lot of pointless posts, and provide somewhere for development talk.


----------



## Tezray (Jan 15, 2016)

Don't think they will we have no custom ROM and no development just conversations about the phone being OK but crippled with rubbish software and root but read only partitions etc. Shame really as cm12 looked perfect but no one knows how to finish it. Phone is dead will be forgotten in a year or less unless someone can complete a custom ROM to open up all its potential.


----------



## bok27 (Jan 17, 2016)

Tezray said:


> Don't think they will we have no custom ROM and no development just conversations about the phone being OK but crippled with rubbish software and root but read only partitions etc. Shame really as cm12 looked perfect but no one knows how to finish it. Phone is dead will be forgotten in a year or less unless someone can complete a custom ROM to open up all its potential.

Click to collapse



delete


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## femilovechild (Jan 17, 2016)

bok27 said:


> In this site is describe metod for unlock bootloader . I don't have this device for moment to tray.
> http://www.unlock-bootloaderb.xyz/2015/11/vodafone-smart-ultra-6-7313.html

Click to collapse



Read the freaking forum! Already discussed...

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bok27 (Jan 17, 2016)

femilovechild said:


> Read the freaking forum! Already discussed...
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I edit my post sorry.


----------



## MARTY13 (Jan 17, 2016)

Evil lurks on this thread


----------



## femilovechild (Jan 17, 2016)

bok27 said:


> I edit my post sorry.

Click to collapse



Apologies accepted...

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iainmann (Jan 17, 2016)

I may have missed something in this thread but....is there a problem with the proximity sensor in the latest Concept? My screen doesn't switch off when the phone is against ear during a call. 

Sent from my D5803 using XDA Free mobile app

Sorry...ignore this post...in wrong forum and can't delete it.


----------



## russy23 (Jan 18, 2016)

so anyone have the ultra 6 where the sd card slot has stopped working??


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 18, 2016)

russy23 said:


> so anyone have the ultra 6 where the sd card slot has stopped working??

Click to collapse



Reinsert the sdcard that fixed for me


----------



## russy23 (Jan 19, 2016)

Doesn't see any SD card


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 19, 2016)

Make sure the sdcard is correctly inserted on the slot. Last case go to a Vodafone store.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 20, 2016)

russy23 said:


> Doesn't see any SD card

Click to collapse



That could be why it doesn't work then...

Or was that a trick question previously?


----------



## russy23 (Jan 20, 2016)

clever bastard


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 21, 2016)

This will help editing build.prop for system protected vfsu6

https://techtuts.info/2014/07/edit-build-prop-using-adb/

And this is how you change dpi no-root (I tested on two vfsu6)

http://android.wonderhowto.com/how-...creen-resolution-without-root-access-0160439/

Tengri biz menen


----------



## suprose (Jan 21, 2016)

I have sold my su6 and bought xiaomi redmi note2. with custom kernel, antutu score is 55.300


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 21, 2016)

suprose said:


> I have sold my su6 and bought xiaomi redmi note2. with custom kernel, antutu score is 55.300

Click to collapse



Price difference?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## suprose (Jan 21, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> Price difference?
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Sold my device 500 try and bought xiaomi 525 try zero unused.


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 22, 2016)

suprose said:


> Sold my device 500 try and bought xiaomi 525 try zero unused.

Click to collapse



Phone is originally 900TRY in my country. It's weird a cheaper phone get more score on antutu... It's Vodafone's shame...

Tengri biz menen


----------



## suprose (Jan 22, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> Phone is originally 900TRY in my country. It's weird a cheaper phone get more score on antutu... It's Vodafone's shame...
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



We live in same country, Turkey  This phone 525 try in turkey


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 22, 2016)

suprose said:


> We live in same country, Turkey  This phone 525 try in turkey

Click to collapse



??
TRY means Turkish Lira right?

Tengri biz menen


----------



## suprose (Jan 22, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> ??
> TRY means Turkish Lira right?
> 
> Tengri biz menen

Click to collapse



Yeah turkish lira. Or 150$ in gearbest.


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 22, 2016)

suprose said:


> Yeah turkish lira. Or 150$ in gearbest.

Click to collapse



I bought 900TRY in a Vodafone store. Where'd you buy? It's impossible to buy it 525 TRY

Tengri biz menen


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## owler69 (Jan 23, 2016)

I have a problem since the upgrade to 5.1.1. The ringtone mutes, I reboot and it works fine and goes again within a day or two. All other apps working ok so its not the speaker. I even did a factory reset that made no difference. Sent it to the vodafone repair centre and did the same when I got it back.
I am in Ireland if that helps.....any thoughts on what is the issue?


----------



## euricoalex (Jan 23, 2016)

owler69 said:


> I have a problem since the upgrade to 5.1.1. The ringtone mutes, I reboot and it works fine and goes again within a day or two. All other apps working ok so its not the speaker. I even did a factory reset that made no difference. Sent it to the vodafone repair centre and did the same when I got it back.
> I am in Ireland if that helps.....any thoughts on what is the issue?

Click to collapse



You upgrade from fota ? try full rom from zte site


Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ady702 (Jan 23, 2016)

whats the best rom for this?


----------



## euricoalex (Jan 23, 2016)

I use from Turkey and no problems .you must check if brings your language

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## ohyesman (Jan 23, 2016)

owler69 said:


> I have a problem since the upgrade to 5.1.1. The ringtone mutes, I reboot and it works fine and goes again within a day or two. All other apps working ok so its not the speaker. I even did a factory reset that made no difference. Sent it to the vodafone repair centre and did the same when I got it back.
> I am in Ireland if that helps.....any thoughts on what is the issue?

Click to collapse



read in other threads that it seems to be a Bluetooth bug. U use Bluetooth to connect to a soundbar, car, headset or anything?


----------



## ady702 (Jan 26, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> This will help editing build.prop for system protected vfsu6
> 
> https://techtuts.info/2014/07/edit-build-prop-using-adb/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what is the best dpi?
 thanks


----------



## nhmanas (Jan 27, 2016)

ady702 said:


> what is the best dpi?
> thanks

Click to collapse



There's no best dpi.
I wanted a phablet alike look and 400 dpi is good for this.
But if you only want smaller sizes then 440-460 is good.
Remember. Stock value is 480


----------



## bok27 (Jan 29, 2016)

how can edit ,remove or add sorcut from navigation panel ?


----------



## bladebuddy (Jan 29, 2016)

This ain't marshmallow my friend, you can't do anything to the navigation panel on stock lollipop.


----------



## euricoalex (Jan 29, 2016)

Exposed and gravity box

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 1, 2016)

New  firmware update on Spain http://download.ztedevice.com/UpLoadFiles/product/550/5856/soft/2016010516214116.zip

Its about voice over 4g
Mr05b


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 1, 2016)

LUNARIO said:


> New  firmware update on Spain http://download.ztedevice.com/UpLoadFiles/product/550/5856/soft/2016010516214116.zip
> 
> Its about voice over 4g

Click to collapse



What does this mean? What is changed in voice?


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 1, 2016)

Don't know they something  about voice Lte compatibility

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## eoinzy (Feb 1, 2016)

I assume its VoLTE (Voice over LTE).

Basically the voice calls go over the internet instead of the phone network, as there's more bandwidth and you can have better quality audio, similar to skype.


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes thats what this is about


----------



## BigD18t (Feb 1, 2016)

Does it have Dolby Atmos installed ?

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 1, 2016)

No  only turkey has it afaik

---------- Post added at 08:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------

Installed through twrp thou


----------



## BigD18t (Feb 1, 2016)

Cheers.

Wonder why only Turkey have it, seems odd. Good to see its still being updated.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## bladebuddy (Feb 1, 2016)

BigD18t said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Wonder why only Turkey have it, seems odd. Good to see its still being updated.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



There is a Dolby settings app in the system / private app folder on the UK version of the rom. It has been deactivated and can't be installed. If you are rooted there's many other audio options around which are far superior to standing Dolby.


----------



## BigD18t (Feb 1, 2016)

bladebuddy said:


> There is a Dolby settings app in the system / private app folder on the UK version of the rom. It has been deactivated and can't be installed. If you are rooted there's many other audio options around which are far superior to standing Dolby.

Click to collapse



I'm not, and after the hassle last time won't bother with this phone, cheers anyway.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 3, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> Rooting working with kingroot but xposed needs to be installed via a custom recovery (i think?) and there isn't one for this device.  the bootloader seems to be locked as I can only get the help command to work.  shame because the device is brilliant for the money.

Click to collapse



I have twrp running on mine 

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------

Does anybody have a 5.1.1 ROM for the Ireland version of this device? I cannot update ota due to root and even when I unroot it won't allow me to so it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## migueli2 (Feb 3, 2016)

lukeissdunne said:


> I have twrp running on mine
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------
> 
> Does anybody have a 5.1.1 ROM for the Ireland version of this device? I cannot update ota due to root and even when I unroot it won't allow me to so it would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



You used kingroot?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 3, 2016)

http://download.ztedevice.com/UpLoadFiles/product/543/5871/soft/2015121609303084.zip Ireland rom


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 3, 2016)

migueli2 said:


> You used kingroot?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes I used kingroot

---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------




LUNARIO said:


> Ireland rom

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## russy23 (Feb 3, 2016)

got my phone back from repair, and now its locked, arrrghhhhhhhh


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 3, 2016)

russy23 said:


> got my phone back from repair, and now its locked, arrrghhhhhhhh

Click to collapse



What happened to it?


----------



## russy23 (Feb 3, 2016)

SD card wasn't recognized.. Got another unlock code and working


----------



## Epicton (Feb 3, 2016)

*Black Screen*

Browsed through this thread a bit and had a look elsewhere but couldn't find a solution. 

Earlier today, I got an error stating the phone didn't recognise the SD card.  Thinking it might fix the problem, I clicked the restart button. However, the phone didn't reboot and I just got a blank screen and the phone wouldn’t turn on again. I tried putting it into recovery mode and download mode but neither worked. 

In terms of responsiveness, the blue circle lights up when it’s charging. Also, my laptop makes a connection sound when the phone is plugged into the USB port. I thought I had developer mode enabled but neither the phone nor the SD card show up as connected and there’s no prompt to safely remove the device.

The phone wasn’t dropped and I didn't install any updates or apps recently. It’s unlocked but isn’t rooted.  If I'm missing any other relevant information, please let me know. Has anyone come across any similar issues or any suggestions on how to solve this? Thanks, J.


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 4, 2016)

lukeissdunne said:


> I have twrp running on mine
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------
> 
> Does anybody have a 5.1.1 ROM for the Ireland version of this device? I cannot update ota due to root and even when I unroot it won't allow me to so it would be greatly appreciated

Click to collapse



You're quoting a post of mine from months ago which I made before twrp was available.  anyway I have CM running on mine so there


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 4, 2016)

Epicton said:


> Browsed through this thread a bit and had a look elsewhere but couldn't find a solution.
> 
> Earlier today, I got an error stating the phone didn't recognise the SD card.  Thinking it might fix the problem, I clicked the restart button. However, the phone didn't reboot and I just got a blank screen and the phone wouldn’t turn on again. I tried putting it into recovery mode and download mode but neither worked.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


 @russy23 immediately above your post had similar problems and had to get it repaired.  Have you tried taking the card out and rebooting?

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:57 AM ----------




lonespeaker said:


> You're quoting a post of mine from months ago which I made before twrp was available.  anyway I have CM running on mine so there

Click to collapse



Is this a fully working 12.1 CM or is it buggy?


----------



## russy23 (Feb 4, 2016)

you have CM running, ok ok lets hear it, whats working, or would it be better to ask whats not working


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 4, 2016)

Those who want to know more about my CM build can I suggest you read back through the thread as it's been discussed to death already 

But it's not in a usable state enough to use, no camera or sound.  I did get rid of the phone but I've since acquired it back as its got a cracked screen, but it's in a box and I've no intention of trying to resolve the CM errors sorry.


----------



## russy23 (Feb 4, 2016)

I'll stick to what's on it..pretty much stock android..


----------



## ched999uk (Feb 4, 2016)

*Wakelock issue while charging?*

When charging via laptop (2 different usb cables tried) or mains charger the phone keeps turning the screen back on after about 20 seconds. If it is connected to a laptop the AutoPlay (Device options open folder, sync, copy photos etc) opens. Then after about 20 seconds it disconnects and reconnects so I end up with lots of AutoPlay windows open.

So basically when its on charge something keeps waking it up. Any ideas how I can find out what is going on?

The phone is not rooted and I have same issue from different usb cables and mains chargers.
I tried to install Wakelock Detector using adb etc but that only seems to work while on battery which is when the phone is fine.

If it does require a factory reset what is easiest way to backup all apps and their data, call and sms history etc, thanks?

Any ideas?

Thanks very much for any help you can offer.


----------



## umbrokhan (Feb 4, 2016)

anymore rumor, leaks Road Map for Android 6 Marshmallow?


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 5, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> Those who want to know more about my CM build can I suggest you read back through the thread as it's been discussed to death already
> 
> But it's not in a usable state enough to use, no camera or sound.  I did get rid of the phone but I've since acquired it back as its got a cracked screen, but it's in a box and I've no intention of trying to resolve the CM errors sorry.

Click to collapse



If you don't have sound (especially) or camera then you don't really have CM12.1 working on the SU6 do you.


----------



## migueli2 (Feb 5, 2016)

I wonder why put cm in this phone. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Feb 5, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> If you don't have sound (especially) or camera then you don't really have CM12.1 working on the SU6 do you.

Click to collapse



well said that man


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 5, 2016)

migueli2 said:


> I wonder why put cm in this phone.
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is that a trick question?


----------



## migueli2 (Feb 5, 2016)

Not at all. 
This stock Rom is the cleanest I've seen for an android phone. 
Easy root. 
So I can't see any good using another Rom than the original. 
But that's just me. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Feb 5, 2016)

people like to sit there masturbating over slightly higher benchmark scores


----------



## BigD18t (Feb 5, 2016)

I was never a fan of Cm roms,  can't see why some phone manufacturers love them either,  stock android always ends up more reliable,  and the extra features really aren't that worth while. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epicton (Feb 5, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> @russy23 immediately above your post had similar problems and had to get it repaired.  Have you tried taking the card out and rebooting?

Click to collapse



Yeah tried but no luck. Thankfully, it resolved itself today. I got the SD card error when the battery was at ~50%. When I plugged it in, the phone seemed to acknowledge this but it still wouldn't turn on. I left it in charging overnight (two nights ago) but nothing happened. 

Didn't charge it last night, plugged it in this morning but the phone seemed to be actually taking the charge. Turned it on and the battery was at 0%.  Thanks for you help anyway, J.


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 5, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> If you don't have sound (especially) or camera then you don't really have CM12.1 working on the SU6 do you.

Click to collapse



I didn't say it was working. I said it was running and a couple of things weren't working.  Only 1 other person has posted a CM build for this device and they used my rom with some config changes, so why's that?  Id say it's because this device has ZERO interest in any real developers and here you are pissing off the only person to ever build CM for this device.

edit

I gave up on this device because of people being needy.  I actually fixed sound and I'm sure camera would have been fixed eventually, but I couldn't be bothered anymore because of people attitudes and demands.  so I moved on.  now I'm tempted to compile CM13 and post pics just for kicks. (using the working camera)


----------



## jeromeof (Feb 5, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> I didn't say it was working. I said it was running and a couple of things weren't working.  Only 1 other person has posted a CM build for this device and they used my rom with some config changes, so why's that?  Id say it's because this device has ZERO interest in any real developers and here you are pissing off the only person to ever build CM for this device.
> 
> edit
> 
> I gave up on this device because of people being needy.  I actually fixed sound and I'm sure camera would have been fixed eventually, but I couldn't be bothered anymore because of people attitudes and demands.  so I moved on.  now I'm tempted to compile CM13 and post pics just for kicks. (using the working camera)

Click to collapse



Would love to try CM13 and I promise not to complain about sound or camera not working 

I have a couple of open source projects myself and It always amazes me how ungrateful some people can be when you try and do something for nothing in your spare time. But I did find it great when some of the silent majority thank you for you work!!!


----------



## migueli2 (Feb 5, 2016)

What's spare time? Meh

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tezray (Feb 5, 2016)

I would have thought it would be cool to be the only person to bring cm to a phone that so many people want it on I guess people were moaning because this phone had so much lag it was terrible on 5.0 the cm tweaks would be amazing it is so basic on stock ROM.


----------



## russy23 (Feb 5, 2016)

BigD18t said:


> I was never a fan of Cm roms,  can't see why some phone manufacturers love them either,  stock android always ends up more reliable,  and the extra features really aren't that worth while.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



AMEN


----------



## bladebuddy (Feb 5, 2016)

Tezray said:


> I would have thought it would be cool to be the only person to bring cm to a phone that so many people want it on I guess people were moaning because this phone had so much lag it was terrible on 5.0 the cm tweaks would be amazing it is so basic on stock ROM.

Click to collapse



I have found if you turn selinux mode on to permissive then mess with the kernel settings, I use on demand governor and 960MHz minimum CPU settings the lag is much more tolerable.


----------



## migueli2 (Feb 5, 2016)

lukeissdunne said:


> Yes I used kingroot
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hum... I just realized can't check updates also. 
I used kingroot then unroot now always say network problem when I check for update. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 5, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> You're quoting a post of mine from months ago which I made before twrp was available.  anyway I have CM running on mine so there

Click to collapse



Yes I realised that after and felt very stupid ?? I should look at the date next time! ?


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 6, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> I didn't say it was working. I said it was running and a couple of things weren't working.  Only 1 other person has posted a CM build for this device and they used my rom with some config changes, so why's that?  Id say it's because this device has ZERO interest in any real developers and here you are pissing off the only person to ever build CM for this device.
> 
> edit
> 
> I gave up on this device because of people being needy.  I actually fixed sound and I'm sure camera would have been fixed eventually, but I couldn't be bothered anymore because of people attitudes and demands.  so I moved on.  now I'm tempted to compile CM13 and post pics just for kicks. (using the working camera)

Click to collapse



And kudos to you for getting it working (or running, there's actually no difference there and it's silly to claim otherwise) but if my post is 'pissing you off' then you must be a very sensitive person.

Now you 'claim' to have fixed sound all of a sudden (that was lucky hey?) and you're tempted to roll a CM13 build when you've already stated you have zero interest in carrying on with it? I call BS?

BTW, since you're a top developer can you explain how you're going to use the (suddenly fixed) working camera to take a shot of the screen? Are you going to hold it up to a mirror? You know you can take a screen shot don't you?

Just for clarification I'm happy with 5.1.1  and have certainly never been 'needy'.


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 6, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> And kudos to you for getting it working (or running, there's actually no difference there and it's silly to claim otherwise) but if my post is 'pissing you off' then you must be a very sensitive person.

Click to collapse



I am, my kitten died recently.  Have a funeral with 100 people soon.



BlueMoonRising said:


> Now you 'claim' to have fixed sound all of a sudden (that was lucky hey?) and you're tempted to roll a CM13 build when you've already stated you have zero interest in carrying on with it? I call BS?

Click to collapse



I didn't claim I fixed it all of a sudden at all. What I said was I had sound fixed.
Here is the timeline.  I released TEST1 with no wifi, no camera, no sound.  Then I released TEST2 with wifi fixed.  Then I received my oneplus2 and got excited about development of that and with the annoyance of people with this device decided to call it a day.  I had sound fixed in my device/vendor tree's but never released a TEST3 because of a bootloop issue.

I gave the device away and about a month ago I got the device back with a broken screen and just put in a box because I use a oneplus2.

Now when I said roll out a CM13, I guess sarcasm and flippant humour is not something you can pick up on.  



BlueMoonRising said:


> BTW, since you're a top developer can you explain how you're going to use the (suddenly fixed) working camera to take a shot of the screen? Are you going to hold it up to a mirror? You know you can take a screen shot don't you?

Click to collapse



See, again you mention suddenly fixed camera.  I didn't say the camera was fixed.  Do I really need to spell everything out for you?

"now I'm tempted to compile CM13 and post pics just for kicks. (using the working camera)"

there is what I said. here it is translated :

IF I did compile CM13, I would do it just for the sake of it and to annoy people like you. To rub it it I would use the camera I would have fixed, to prove I had CM13 working (in some fashion) on the SU6.

and btw, I am not a top developer.  I am simply someone who has a little knowledge on how to do these things.  top developers is what this device needs.



BlueMoonRising said:


> Just for clarification I'm happy with 5.1.1  and have certainly never been 'needy'.

Click to collapse



Right fine, good for you.  here's a medal.


----------



## migueli2 (Feb 6, 2016)

Kids zone? Geez

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 6, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> I am, my kitten died recently.  Have a funeral with 100 people soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol, what are you? 12?


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 6, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Lol, what are you? 12?

Click to collapse



When you have no comeback, out come the personal attacks.

Actually I am not 12 but then I am surprised at myself for getting involved in such tittle-tattle on a forum.  I was 12 once though.

Have fun.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 6, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> When you have no comeback, out come the personal attacks.
> 
> Actually I am not 12 but then I am surprised at myself for getting involved in such tittle-tattle on a forum.  I was 12 once though.
> 
> Have fun.

Click to collapse



Well it'd just like to say a big thank you to lonespeaker for providing help and direction for getting cm12.1 built. And also a thank you to lightwars for giving me a prod in the right direction. 

http://imgur.com/0yDPr8c

It boots but not much else works yet. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 6, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Well it'd just like to say a big thank you to lonespeaker for providing help and direction for getting cm12.1 built. And also a thank you to lightwars for giving me a prod in the right direction.
> 
> http://imgur.com/0yDPr8c
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



No problem @c0d3x42 I'm so pleased you've continued


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 6, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> No problem @c0d3x42 I'm so pleased you've continued

Click to collapse



Things might have progressed quicker had January not been spent playing elite dangerous and generally ignoring the unconstructive commentary in this thread. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 6, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Things might have progressed quicker had January not been spent playing elite dangerous and generally ignoring the unconstructive commentary in this thread.
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah know that feeling, I got sidetracked from oneplus2 stuff by binge watching TV series on netflix.  bit fedup of my oneplus2 now tbh, wonder if vodafone will release the SU7 lol then I can get my mojo back.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 6, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me how to install exposed framework safely on this device using 5.0.2?


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 6, 2016)

Read xda forum

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 7, 2016)

I attempted to install exposed framework on my device and it slowed it to a hault where it was completely unusable and opening the app drawer would take 30seconds with lag and even just scrolling and navigating through the ui would lag a ton and it would take over a minute to open an app...can someone please tell me which version of the flashable zip file I need because I may have used then wrong one. Thanks in advance


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 7, 2016)

Arm api21

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 8, 2016)

lukeissdunne said:


> I attempted to install exposed framework on my device and it slowed it to a hault where it was completely unusable and opening the app drawer would take 30seconds with lag and even just scrolling and navigating through the ui would lag a ton and it would take over a minute to open an app...can someone please tell me which version of the flashable zip file I need because I may have used then wrong one. Thanks in advance

Click to collapse



You also need to make changes to the buid.prop, there's instructions on Modaco somewhere. Just do a search on there.


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 8, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> You also need to make changes to the buid.prop, there's instructions on Modaco somewhere. Just do a search on there.

Click to collapse



Could you please link me to it? Cheers in advance 

---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------




euricoalex said:


> Arm api21
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 8, 2016)

lukeissdunne said:


> Could you please link me to it? Cheers in advance
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:44 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lazy sod 

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375872-xposed-lags-no-more/#comment-2265099

Although it links back to here, make sure you read it all.


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 8, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Lazy sod
> 
> Link.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 8, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> Yeah know that feeling, I got sidetracked from oneplus2 stuff by binge watching TV series on netflix.  bit fedup of my oneplus2 now tbh, wonder if vodafone will release the SU7 lol then I can get my mojo back.

Click to collapse



Well i've now gotten up to your TEST2 build, wifi's working of a sort. Seems to go into go-slow-mode if i hammer my internet connection and it then stays that way until i stop hammering and switch wifi off/on. I'll take a closer look at that when i have time.

You mentioned trying to get sound working, was that for the microphone or the speaker? Audio playback of music seems to be working for me and 'OK Google' seems to get picked up, so thats nice.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 9, 2016)

lukeissdunne said:


> BlueMoonRising said:
> 
> 
> > Lazy sod
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 9, 2016)

*CM-12.1 for ZTE/p839v55*

Hi There.

For anyone adventurous enough I have a build of CM-12.1 for the SU6, its a very early days but it "works for me" build.  So i figured its time to get some more eyes on it. Standard disclaimer applies: "Any warranty you still had is now void. I take no responsibility if your device get bricked". 

*Only attempt installation if you know what you are doing.*

Rules

I will not answer any questions about getting root or installing recovery.
I will not be your personal google search assistant.
If you don't know what you are doing and you try installing this and have problems I will most likely ignore you.
Don't ask for anything remotely resembling an ETA, I will ignore you.

Now on to the fluffier stuff. 
I had a build installed on my phone last night in airplane mode, there was 0% battery drain overnight, so that bodes well.

Things that work for me:

WiFi
 sensors (magno, accel)
 opengapps/pico

Things that don't quite work:

notification backlight ( you can poke values into bln/brightness to turn it on )

Things that don't work:

camera
 remounting / rw

Things I can't test (no SIM)

phone
 3g 4g
 
I'm not going to give detailed installation instructions, suffice it to say, its the usual:

TWRP backup before you start and keep it safe somewhere
 wipe all
 install zip.
 install gapps
 reboot

Download is here: ZTE-p839v55
My initial phone came with a UK build of 5.0.2, if your's is different I don't know if it'll work, you tell me.

There will be bugs, that is a given, if you find something get a logcat from boot up and provide a detailed description of what you did and what happened. Also any relevant /data/tombstones/* files might be useful.

I will update this post with links to the sources in a couple of days once it's cleaned up and committed.
If someone could look into getting us a dedicated xda forum then that would be great.

Thanks go to @lonespeaker @lightwars, i wouldn't have gotten this far without their input. Cheers peeps


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 9, 2016)

Just want to say  ty


----------



## Andrei221 (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice work  @ c0d3x42 ! I will def try it. The camera is a pity, but i hope that we will get it fixed 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/rom-wip-cm12-1-zte-blade-s6-p839f30-t3242319

Have you checked this rom for camera? they had the same problems with the brother phone (zte s6)


----------



## FastSkynet (Feb 10, 2016)

Is there  a way to unlock this phone? currently locked on vodafone


----------



## migueli2 (Feb 10, 2016)

FastSkynet said:


> Is there  a way to unlock this phone? currently locked on vodafone

Click to collapse



By code request. Check on Amazon or eBay. 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 10, 2016)

See here http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375486-working-smart-ultra-6-unlock/  100%working


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 10, 2016)

tried the cm 12.1 build doesn't boot .. my su6 is not the problematic ones  so I can root fine with all  methods . had 5.11  installed . screen just goes black


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 10, 2016)

LUNARIO said:


> tried the cm 12.1 build doesn't boot .. my su6 is not the problematic ones  so I can root fine with all  methods . had 5.11  installed . screen just goes black

Click to collapse



when booted into recovery afterwards did you have a look at the contents of /data? anything in there at all?
first guess would be a wiped 5.11 != 5.0.2. 
ZTE's 5.1.1 update includes several firmware files, so might be related to that.


----------



## Andrei221 (Feb 11, 2016)

ok @c0d3x42. i installed it and performance is very good BUT the sim card doesn't work  going back to stock at the moment

now i replaced boot.img from your  rom and build.prop to the rom from ZTE Blade S6 and it boots ! testing now what works and what not.. maybe it's just an issue from boot img ?

LE: nah..it crashed after "android is starting"


----------



## blanko0 (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice phone :good:


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Petrut95 (Feb 11, 2016)

*Hi there!*

Hello everyone! I have a little big problem with my Vodafone Smart Ultra 6. It continuosly vibrate, like I am pushing back button. I can't even unblock him. What can be the problem? My touchscreen or it's from software? Please help me. I am dead without my phone


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 11, 2016)

Try factory reset


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 11, 2016)

LUNARIO said:


> tried the cm 12.1 build doesn't boot .. my su6 is not the problematic ones  so I can root fine with all  methods . had 5.11  installed . screen just goes black

Click to collapse



I've updated my SU6 to stock 5.1.1 and can confirm the same behaviour. I've tried rebuilding the kernel using ZTE's 5.1.1 source code and that also is failing to boot for me.  So right now I'm not able to get cm12.1 to get past the kernel.
bugger.
also, I flashed the stock 5.1.1 boot.img and that's not passing "powered by android", nor is it responding to the power button being held down.


----------



## Rojofa92 (Feb 11, 2016)

.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 12, 2016)

Petrut95 said:


> Hello everyone! I have a little big problem with my Vodafone Smart Ultra 6. It continuosly vibrate, like I am pushing back button. I can't even unblock him. What can be the problem? My touchscreen or it's from software? Please help me. I am dead without my phone

Click to collapse



Have you tried restarting the phone? If not try @LUNARIO 's suggestion and go for a factory reset.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 13, 2016)

Andrei221 said:


> ok @c0d3x42. i installed it and performance is very good BUT the sim card doesn't work  going back to stock at the moment

Click to collapse



I Don't have a SIM in my phone so can't test it at all.  This would also be the first ROM I've built from scratch and I'm still finding out what pieces go where and what they do. 

On a plus note I've got it booting once again from a phone flashed with stock 5.1.1. Turns out ZTE changed the kernel OFFSET's, which i guess is in part of the bootloader updates that stock 5.1.1 installs.


----------



## russy23 (Feb 13, 2016)

forget about cm12.1, go for cm13


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 13, 2016)

Rojofa92 said:


> Been using this on f1ux debloated ROM 5.1.1 for a while now and I'm very happy with it. Performs great and very stable. Marshmallow would be nice, but it's fine as it is for me right now anyway. This is a great device for the money.

Click to collapse



Do you have a link for it? The only one I found had it split into parts and I'd like one file to download so if you have one I'd greatly appreciate it if you could send me it


----------



## Tezray (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi it is on the Modaco forum: http://www.modaco.com/forums/forum/796-vodafone-smart-ultra-6/


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 13, 2016)

lukeissdunne said:


> Do you have a link for it? The only one I found had it split into parts and I'd like one file to download so if you have one I'd greatly appreciate it if you could send me it

Click to collapse



There was a scam marshmallow(?) rom linked on here that was in parts, I can't find the post now but you really don't want to download that if it's that one you're referring to..


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 13, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> There was a scam marshmallow(?) rom linked on here that was in parts, I can't find the post now but you really don't want to download that if it's that one you're referring to..

Click to collapse



Oh wow ?, cheers for the warning!


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 13, 2016)

So I have installed 5.1.1 now and its working beautifully  however I would like to install exposed on this, which SDK version should I use? I don't want a repeat of the same issues as last time so I made a flashable zip of my rom as a fallback


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 13, 2016)

22

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## lukeissdunne (Feb 14, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> 22
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Cheers


----------



## owler69 (Feb 14, 2016)

ohyesman said:


> read in other threads that it seems to be a Bluetooth bug. U use Bluetooth to connect to a soundbar, car, headset or anything?

Click to collapse



Yes I use a bluetooth carkit.


----------



## ohyesman (Feb 14, 2016)

owler69 said:


> Yes I use a bluetooth carkit.

Click to collapse



That's most likely the reason for the issue then. Unless we get another firmware revision from Vodafone then I doubt it will be fixed.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 15, 2016)

ohyesman said:


> That's most likely the reason for the issue then. Unless we get another firmware revision from Vodafone then I doubt it will be fixed.

Click to collapse



I presume putting the phone on mute after disconnecting from BT and then back on full sound makes no difference?


----------



## ohyesman (Feb 15, 2016)

Don't think so, - give it a try. I don't actually connect to our soundbar via bt - the Mrs does. I think a reboot is the only solution.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 15, 2016)

ohyesman said:


> Don't think so, - give it a try. I don't actually connect to our soundbar via bt - the Mrs does. I thing a reboot is the only solution.

Click to collapse



The soundbar is the only thing I occasionally connect to via BT but I've never actually had this problem. It's a Yamaha 105 YAS if that makes any difference.


----------



## ohyesman (Feb 15, 2016)

No idea, although i doubt it. It's been mentioned in another thread either here or on MoDaCo. Not sure if just a UK rom issue or what, maybe one of those bugs that require a complete reboot to sort.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## owler69 (Feb 15, 2016)

ohyesman said:


> No idea, although i doubt it. It's been mentioned in another thread either here or on MoDaCo. Not sure if just a UK rom issue or what, maybe one of those bugs that require a complete reboot to sort.

Click to collapse



Do all three of us have the same issue with muting ??
My phone muted again today.....I have been connected to a Novera Carkit on and off for most of the day.
Do you connect to a BT device without having issues??
I have had the phone at an official Vodafone repair centre twice now and it still mutes. Funnily enough it was returned last Friday with a repair note saying the display was faulty........but with my protective screen still attached. In other words I don't think they did a thing to it. Fónua is the company, they are in Dublin and don't have the best reputation but it being under warranty I don't have a choice.
I was thinking it might be an app that was the problem but I haven't loaded any apps to see what will happen so the BT theory could well be right.
How do I know what software version BT do I have?? I did read that before the upgrade it should have been 4.0


----------



## BigD18t (Feb 15, 2016)

I use mine on Bluetooth all the time, connected to my moto360 and various sound bars, HIFIs in my store with no issues at all.

Running stock UK 5.1.1.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 17, 2016)

Good news!!!!
No Snapchat lag, smooth gaming and smooth ui!!


```
adb shell wm size 720x1280 && adb shell wm density 320 && adb reboot
```

Apply this via adb no need to root.

This is actually don't change anything visible. Dpi and resolution value is tested by me and confirmed.

Side effects:
- too big previews in recents
- WhatsApp profile picture can't be changed  (restore stock value if you want to change)
- wrong top developer icon size in Google play. (Not a big side effect)
- too much speed!!!!! Cops may caught you!!!

Stock value:

```
adb shell wm size 1080x1920 && adb shell wm density 480 && adb reboot
```

Q: What's happening? Why is it going to faster after this?

A: It's like minimising resolution in games. But if you don't look very carefully you don't notice change. But performance will boost! Welcome to 60FPS experience pal 

Don't forget to thank me it's very helpful!


----------



## movitum (Feb 17, 2016)

too blurry for me but nice tip


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 17, 2016)

movitum said:


> too blurry for me but nice tip

Click to collapse



Yes it's blurry but it's not noticeable with daily usage.. If you are tester you will notice quickly 

ZTE blade s6 is 720p, idea is from there.. 
But zte is smart. Screen size is 5 inch. Be like zte


----------



## shootomanUK (Feb 17, 2016)

Why not go the other way and make it Ultra HD !

Only joking btw


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 18, 2016)

Anyone's have see this http://gsmarena-mobile-phones.blogspot.pt/2015/08/55-fhd-zte-v5-pro-zte-n939st-mobile.html?m=1 
64 b enabled

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> Anyone's have see this http://gsmarena-mobile-phones.blogspot.pt/2015/08/55-fhd-zte-v5-pro-zte-n939st-mobile.html?m=1
> 64 b enabled
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is it released? Maybe ROM is fully compatible with our device


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 18, 2016)

No. I try

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 18, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> Anyone's have see this http://gsmarena-mobile-phones.blogspot.pt/2015/08/55-fhd-zte-v5-pro-zte-n939st-mobile.html?m=1
> 64 b enabled
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It says it's a 64 bit Octa core processor, that doesn't necessarily mean it's a fully 64 bit OS. Have you checked?


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63371647&postcount=394

Here's the official rom link

But is it fully compatible?


----------



## russy23 (Feb 18, 2016)

am i missing something, its the same android version


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

Yea but it's a different rom. Different ui


----------



## russy23 (Feb 18, 2016)

oh right, i dont get it, theres nothing wrong with stock ui


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

russy23 said:


> oh right, i dont get it, theres nothing wrong with stock ui

Click to collapse



Yes but there will be an option to change. I like it too but if someone don't?

What are we talking about? We don't know if rom is compatible


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 18, 2016)

I check in build.prop and lib64

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it compatible with vfsu6 can someone check it please? I gave my su6 to my brother he don't want to mess with it. ??


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 18, 2016)

Stuck on boot

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> Stuck on boot
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Replace su6's boot.img in rom zip. Maybe this help

Edit: or just flash vfsu6 boot.img in twrp


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 18, 2016)

I've done that and edit build.prop

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

Well... Sh*t... 
Will a pro work can make it bootable?


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 18, 2016)

I suppose so

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 18, 2016)

They are not the same phones  so I doubt that roms are compatible


----------



## bok27 (Feb 18, 2016)

I did a system restore to a backup version wrong . The phone starts , and stops logo appears . I can not enter recovery mode . You can help me with some advice ?
thank you very much


----------



## LiNe1771 (Feb 18, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> Good news!!!!
> No Snapchat lag, smooth gaming and smooth ui!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tested, i don't see any differences on gaming or snapchat or etc... I just see alot of bugs.. Thank you for the tip anyway.


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 18, 2016)

bok27 said:


> I did a system restore to a backup version wrong . The phone starts , and stops logo appears . I can not enter recovery mode . You can help me with some advice ?
> thank you very much

Click to collapse



Press volume  up +power  30 seconds


----------



## bok27 (Feb 18, 2016)

I did and no result .Not entry in recovery.


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 18, 2016)

Connect phone pc in adb mode type adb reboot recovery


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 18, 2016)

bok27 said:


> I did and no result .Not entry in recovery.

Click to collapse



Wait for the battery to fully discharge and then start charging and VOL+PWR to get into recovery.

I'm in a similar situation right now, flashed a kernel that caused some problem and now no amount of power button holding is doing anything. This has happened to me before and has always been recoverable once the battery was discharged. 

Incidentally, does anyone have a good tip for speeding up discharging and or yanking the battery out? a USB-OTG device might help, but a) i don't have one and b) i dunno if USB is even working right now. In the past i have opened up the case to take a look at the innards but the i couldn't detach the ribbon cable from batter to phone, too small and fiddly, anyone ever tried it with a success story to tell?


----------



## russy23 (Feb 18, 2016)

LiNe1771 said:


> Tested, i don't see any differences on gaming or snapchat or etc... I just see alot of bugs.. Thank you for the tip anyway.

Click to collapse





nhmanas said:


> Good news!!!!
> No Snapchat lag, smooth gaming and smooth ui!!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, drop down resolution to get a split second increase in performance, no thanks


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 18, 2016)

russy23 said:


> So, drop down resolution to get a split second increase in performance, no thanks

Click to collapse



I don't have good eyes so I can barely see difference (2 degrees myope both eye)

PS: I have reading eye glasses

And as always, this is an option. Maybe someone want to do it...


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 19, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> I will update this post with links to the sources in a couple of days once it's cleaned up and committed.

Click to collapse



Well, sources won't be going up anytime soon. Long story short, I've bricked my phone, hopefully I'll be able to boot into recovery once the battery has fully discharged.  This will take a long time to happen as it was almost fully charged at the time and unlike previous times this has happened to me, the device appears to not be drawing any power (backlight is off and CPU isn't warm), so it might be in the order of weeks till it runs flat. I've ordered a USB-OTG cable and hopefully i can use that to drain the battery.

as a note to anyone else that might think to try it, android_kernel_cyanogen_msm8916 with msm8916_defconfig caused something bad to happen, possibly in conjunction with the blobs i was using.


----------



## bok27 (Feb 19, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Well, sources won't be going up anytime soon. Long story short, I've bricked my phone, hopefully I'll be able to boot into recovery once the battery has fully discharged.  This will take a long time to happen as it was almost fully charged at the time and unlike previous times this has happened to me, the device appears to not be drawing any power (backlight is off and CPU isn't warm), so it might be in the order of weeks till it runs flat. I've ordered a USB-OTG cable and hopefully i can use that to drain the battery.
> 
> as a note to anyone else that might think to try it, android_kernel_cyanogen_msm8916 with msm8916_defconfig caused something bad to happen, possibly in conjunction with the blobs i was using.

Click to collapse



Main battery is full discharged and not start. Phones not vibrate on start  and not apere android logo. Only blue light .

Not able to boot into recovery.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Feb 19, 2016)

bok27 said:


> Main battery is full discharged and not start. Phones not vibrate on start  and not apere android logo. Only blue light .
> 
> Not able to boot into recovery.

Click to collapse



How certain are you the battery is fully discharged? You'd have to know how much charge was on it to start AND what the discharge rate when idle was in order to calculate how long to wait.


----------



## lonespeaker (Feb 19, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Well, sources won't be going up anytime soon. Long story short, I've bricked my phone, hopefully I'll be able to boot into recovery once the battery has fully discharged.  This will take a long time to happen as it was almost fully charged at the time and unlike previous times this has happened to me, the device appears to not be drawing any power (backlight is off and CPU isn't warm), so it might be in the order of weeks till it runs flat. I've ordered a USB-OTG cable and hopefully i can use that to drain the battery.
> 
> as a note to anyone else that might think to try it, android_kernel_cyanogen_msm8916 with msm8916_defconfig caused something bad to happen, possibly in conjunction with the blobs i was using.

Click to collapse



This happened to me back in October 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=63470437&postcount=1032

I wrote back then : "I'm seriously annoyed with this phone. one bad kernel flash and the phone sem-bricks itself and I have to wait for the battery to drain itself before I can get back to recovery. no buttons work at all. I even took the back off to see if I can detach the battery but it's not possible."

It typically took about 3 or 4 days for my SU6 to respond again.  What I found was you had to make sure you had the recovery buttons pressed everytime you tried to power on, otherwise it would 'brick' again for an unknown time.


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 20, 2016)

*Damn what a downer!*

Hi,

I new here although i was on here years ago with other phones.
Some amazing knowledge here.
Real downer i installed chainfire 3d to run a game and also installed that beta driver what it warns you about.
I even thought as a safeguard to copy over official rom to sd card as back up to install via recovery the last week, i only had this phone a week it is ace!
Anyway i cannot reflash the official rom through recovery i can get into it but now i cannot copy rom to sd card as only shows logo and not boots up but will go into recovery.
So i have been here before with other phones like galaxy s2 what i finally got working again but problem is i have no way to install.
Is it possible to use ADB? i have got the phone to show in flashtool in fastboot mode but the rom is not an image, is there a way to install this zip rom? the official one?

If i get this working again i'll be well happy! and real grateful. I can't afford to be buying another phone now, no phone, no happy bunny.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 20, 2016)

You have stock recovery ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 20, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> You have stock recovery ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes i do.


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 20, 2016)

Aply update from sdcard

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 20, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> Aply update from sdcard
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes funny enough i thought of that myself, problem is i will have to buy one, i used to have a couple now i don't so i suppose worst scenario is to do that. Thanks.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 20, 2016)

You can beg someone for 1 hour

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 20, 2016)

Haha, well i suppose it's not too bad at least i can fix it that way, cards are dirt cheap, like 8+ Gig for like £2.50 or something delivered just a hassle, i should know better, i flashed many phones over the years but it's better than it not going into recovery mode, a nightmare for phoners. 

Yes all i need is to use one for a few minutes really then i can get back on Dead Effect 2, Need for speed, 9mm etc...

I'll just try out this TC The division beta to keep me occupied. :0

I do hope the recovery don't do what the Samsung did though and not flash from sd card with errors. Then i'll be gutted real pity there is no Rom in an IMG format.


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 20, 2016)

No errors I try several times

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 20, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> No errors I try several times
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good one.


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 21, 2016)

*UPDATE* Fixed with adb side load! yay! what a mess around getting it to work with drivers but finally sorted it! Well happy! Lost all my data but i had it all backed up on pc so no problem now i can stream to Youtube.
If anyone has major trouble and cannot update due to similar reasons i can point drivers and adb version i used[was just a tiny download no need for the android sdk. I was determined to sort it, i know it can be done with a sd card but the last few phones i had i haven't needed to use a sd card as the space is ok for me, been a while since i had an sd card bit old skool now with these big storage phones.


----------



## Blackwatch (Feb 22, 2016)

Could anyone tell me does rooting these actually improve performance. I have got the OTA to 5.1.1 but sometimes it seems a little laggy..like when making a call I will get a squealch noise just as the phone starts to ring.


----------



## movitum (Feb 22, 2016)

rooting wont change performance


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 22, 2016)

movitum said:


> rooting wont change performance

Click to collapse



*slightly


----------



## movitum (Feb 22, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> *slightly

Click to collapse



uh?


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 22, 2016)

movitum said:


> uh?

Click to collapse



It slightly changes performance. No major changes


----------



## movitum (Feb 22, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> It slightly changes performance. No major changes

Click to collapse



never noticed any change in performance from rooting. same small performance hiccups on this phone rooted or unrooted


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 22, 2016)

Is anyone else using chainfire 3d on the ultra 6?


----------



## bladebuddy (Feb 23, 2016)

FRAG-X said:


> Is anyone else using chainfire 3d on the ultra 6?

Click to collapse



Wouldn't of thought so as chainfire 3d driver doesn't work on anything past ics. Certainly isn't needed on this phone.

---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------




bladebuddy said:


> Wouldn't of thought so as chainfire 3d driver doesn't work on anything past ics. Certainly isn't needed on this phone.

Click to collapse



Telling a little Porky there it might work on honeycomb but there's a risk.


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 23, 2016)

bladebuddy said:


> Wouldn't of thought so as chainfire 3d driver doesn't work on anything past ics. Certainly isn't needed on this phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It was working perfectly on my ICS tablet


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 23, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> It was working perfectly on my ICS tablet

Click to collapse



You know that you just agreed with him?


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 23, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> You know that you just agreed with him?

Click to collapse



Nope, he said hc and below not working


----------



## lxda (Feb 23, 2016)

Hey guys, is this phone for sure rootable?

Because rooting failed trying to do it with kingoroot and kingroot :crying:

---------- Post added at 07:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 PM ----------




lxda said:


> Hey guys, is this phone for sure rootable?
> 
> Because rooting failed trying to do it with kingoroot and kingroot :crying:

Click to collapse



Ok, managed to do it with mobilego (temp root) but phone reboots every time I try anything root-related


----------



## FRAG-X (Feb 24, 2016)

bladebuddy said:


> Wouldn't of thought so as chainfire 3d driver doesn't work on anything past ics. Certainly isn't needed on this phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hmm there would be reason's to use it,  not about power but using it for other thing's.  Just wondered really.

---------- Post added at 05:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------




lxda said:


> Hey guys, is this phone for sure rootable?
> 
> Because rooting failed trying to do it with kingoroot and kingroot :crying:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have rooted with King in latest update.  And also 5.0.


----------



## bladebuddy (Feb 24, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> Nope, he said hc and below not working

Click to collapse



Think if you look I said nothing past ICS ice cream sandwich, then checked and although HC came before ICS as its was mainly used on tablets I thought it was released later. Apparently both os came out the same year but HC was first. My mistake.


----------



## bladebuddy (Feb 24, 2016)

Officially , although I know it works on ICS its only supported from 2.1 and possibly HC.
Not updated since 2011.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Feb 24, 2016)

bladebuddy said:


> Officially , although I know it works on ICS its only supported from 2.1 and possibly HC.
> Not updated since 2011.

Click to collapse



It also says 1ghz+ devices only but I have used on my s5830i (Galaxy ace) which is 832 mhz


----------



## bladebuddy (Feb 24, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> It also says 1ghz+ devices only but I have used on my s5830i (Galaxy ace) which is 832 mhz

Click to collapse



Same here used it in a zte blade that was only 512mb of ram. Also remember the plug in's for power vr e.t.c being a bit hit and miss. Likely my phone couldn't run them. On a plus side if you originally purchased chainfire pro you got cf lumen pro for free as it used the same driver. Don't even think that's needed now but might be wrong.


----------



## russy23 (Feb 26, 2016)

I have a question, to make a rom debloated, custom i suppose, how would you go about do that, is it a case of delete the system apps that i dont want and then rezip but use twrp to install..

i got a second SU6 for dirt cheap and just wanna have a mess round really, cheers


----------



## lxda (Feb 26, 2016)

russy23 said:


> I have a question, to make a rom debloated, custom i suppose, how would you go about do that, is it a case of delete the system apps that i dont want and then rezip but use twrp to install..
> 
> i got a second SU6 for dirt cheap and just wanna have a mess round really, cheers

Click to collapse



I'm no expert but that you would give you some dependancy errors no?


----------



## lxda (Feb 27, 2016)

Has anyone FLASHED stock firmware to upgrade to 5.1.1??? (I really dont want to wipe data or revert to stock  5.0.2 before I do this)

Is it ok to just use the upgrade file (.up) from recovery? Can I still be rooted while doing this, I am on stock ROM but rooted?

edit: flashed using stock recovery, data wiped


----------



## Tezray (Feb 28, 2016)

Moving away from this phone on the 8th when my s7 edge arrives absolute shame this is a great phone but I use it a lot and cannot put up with the lag every so often if cm a custom rom with someone tweaking out each bug came along I would have kept it but it just irritates me really think Vodafone missed something big here


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 28, 2016)

Tezray said:


> Moving away from this phone on the 8th when my s7 edge arrives absolute shame this is a great phone but I use it a lot and cannot put up with the lag every so often if cm a custom rom with someone tweaking out each bug came along I would have kept it but it just irritates me really think Vodafone missed something big here

Click to collapse



I presume you're getting the S7 edge on contract (although you're still going to pay for it long term, £1250 total on EE over 24 months!!!) since to buy to own would cost you an extra £514 over the SU6. Why people moan that there may be a little lag (it's never affected me TBH) and then talk about getting a £639 phone (yes, £639!!!) because they're disappointed is beyond me.


----------



## Tezray (Feb 28, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> I presume you're getting the S7 edge on contract (although you're still going to pay for it long term, £1250 total on EE over 24 months!!!) since to buy to own would cost you an extra £514 over the SU6. Why people moan that there may be a little lag (it's never affected me TBH) and then talk about getting a £639 phone (yes, £639!!!) because they're disappointed is beyond me.

Click to collapse



I did it to try a cheap phone with an amazing screen I don't think this phone should be lagging like it is but think it is poor software programming which will not get fixed so going with an s7 that will get support for a bit then the next latest phone in 2 years. If I didn't use the phone that much it would be fine


----------



## russy23 (Feb 28, 2016)

I dont notice lagging, but ive never had a £500+ phone to compare it with, your money, your choice

ps..anyone know where i can get a new back casing for this phone??


----------



## lxda (Feb 28, 2016)

Tezray said:


> I did it to try a cheap phone with an amazing screen I don't think this phone should be lagging like it is but think it is poor software programming which will not get fixed so going with an s7 that will get support for a bit then the next latest phone in 2 years. If I didn't use the phone that much it would be fine

Click to collapse



What kind of lag were you getting? Was the phone rooted and frameworks installed?


----------



## Tezray (Feb 28, 2016)

Scrolling on web pages. Freezing on loading them. Seconds delay on opening or switching apps. Just freezes randomly. To be honest I have a baby on the way and want a phone that can take a pic without being blurry can't get on with this camera even with the better camera app. Stock phone no root no framework wiped as well to see if lags go. Opening links on Facebook with a video takes ages to load and the video stutters a bit doesn't happen on other phones.

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

I would still recommend this phone to people for the price its amazing just would mention about taking photos being a pain to get it in focus


----------



## ohyesman (Feb 28, 2016)

Haven't had any of those issues and never had any problems with the camera either!!


----------



## euricoalex (Feb 28, 2016)

Me neither

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Vsllylftd (Feb 28, 2016)

*Root help/tips?!*

I wonder if you can help me rooting my Vodafone Smart Ultra 6. It is on android 5.1.1. - even when I do factory reset it automatically updates.

I managed to root it the one time using Kingroot app randomly and it worked; then after it un-rooted itself basically randomly.

It had been a few years since I switched back to android so a little out of clue too.

Thanks,

Aman.


----------



## lxda (Feb 28, 2016)

Vsllylftd said:


> I wonder if you can help me rooting my Vodafone Smart Ultra 6. It is on android 5.1.1. - even when I do factory reset it automatically updates.
> 
> I managed to root it the one time using Kingroot app randomly and it worked; then after it un-rooted itself basically randomly.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


Follow this 

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------

I'm wishing now that I had learnt Java instead of Python :crying:


----------



## bruzay (Feb 29, 2016)

Tezray said:


> Scrolling on web pages. Freezing on loading them. Seconds delay on opening or switching apps. Just freezes randomly. To be honest I have a baby on the way and want a phone that can take a pic without being blurry can't get on with this camera even with the better camera app. Stock phone no root no framework wiped as well to see if lags go. Opening links on Facebook with a video takes ages to load and the video stutters a bit doesn't happen on other phones.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------
> 
> I would still recommend this phone to people for the price its amazing just would mention about taking photos being a pain to get it in focus

Click to collapse



Try Opencamera from the play store.


----------



## eupa (Mar 2, 2016)

Can someone tell me if the turkish rom 5.1.1. have Portuguese language?


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 2, 2016)

No

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Well here's something for your amusement.

Resurrection Remix 5.5.9 
sources: vendor device

Should work on top of 5.1. 
Probably won't work on 5.0

usual things apply, wipe everything, warranty now void, i take no responsibility for bricking your phone, yadda yadda.

Working: Wifi, bluetooth (well it pairs with my other phone), NFC (makes a sound when tapping phones together)
Not working: camera.
unknown (but i doubt it) phone,data

Known issue: CPU's aren't correctly initialized, so the initial boot takes ages, i suggest once its completed you enable them in the Kernel Adiutor and select a governor.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 3, 2016)

might try this as i picked up a 2nd su6. unfortunatley i cant help as i havent a clue about building roms, so whats the chances of working out the bugs as no one has seemed to carry on working with this device


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 3, 2016)

russy23 said:


> might try this as i picked up a 2nd su6. unfortunatley i cant help as i havent a clue about building roms, so whats the chances of working out the bugs as no one has seemed to carry on working with this device

Click to collapse



chances are fair i'd say. I'd been plugging away at it off and on for a while, getting kernels to work was a major stumbling block but for now its just using the stock zImage+modules so i'll see how that goes. for now, having a stable system that boots and doesn't die in its sleep is a big step forward in my books. 

I don't have a nano SIM either, so getting that working will be more problematic.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 3, 2016)

get a free giffagaff sim , it comes as nano + adaptors

if you need me to test things out, give me a shout


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 3, 2016)

russy23 said:


> get a free giffagaff sim , it comes as nano + adaptors
> 
> if you need me to test things out, give me a shout

Click to collapse



SIM ordered, i'll see how far i can get without topping up. but i'll need to unlock it first. Then we'll see how it goes.

It can see a bunch of available networks at the mo, so thats a good sign. If you could comment on if it actually connects to a network that'd be useful.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 3, 2016)

which gapps version??


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 3, 2016)

russy23 said:


> which gapps version??

Click to collapse



Opengapps mini worked for me


Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 3, 2016)

Installed, but not tried out anything, will tomorrow


----------



## lxda (Mar 3, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> chances are fair i'd say. I'd been plugging away at it off and on for a while, getting kernels to work was a major stumbling block but for now its just using the stock zImage+modules so i'll see how that goes. for now, having a stable system that boots and doesn't die in its sleep is a big step forward in my books.
> 
> I don't have a nano SIM either, so getting that working will be more problematic.

Click to collapse



feel like you're the only one still working on this phone, which is a shame 

edit: How comes cyanogen isn't the ROM port of choice? isn't that the most popular?


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 4, 2016)

lxda said:


> feel like you're the only one still working on this phone, which is a shame
> 
> edit: How comes cyanogen isn't the ROM port of choice? isn't that the most popular?

Click to collapse



It might well be, but my goal was RR or AICP as they have nice features. CM is better documented for a getting to grips with how to build android so thats where i started until i got happy enough with the how android builds to switch to RR.

Well, better late than never ehy.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 4, 2016)

ok so even though the phone is telling me theres no sim card, it is working with vodafone sim, texts and calls are working, proximity sensor seems ok, wifi seems good, notification lights dont light up..


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 7, 2016)

*Gypsy rom Dark/Stock 5.1.1*

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...-lollipop-511-deodexedmore-performanceonline/


----------



## russy23 (Mar 7, 2016)

Stock rom..boring


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 7, 2016)

russy23 said:


> Stock rom..boring

Click to collapse




the performance is not boring


----------



## OutSide1 (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice man! Im planning to buy a new phone dont know if i should buy this


----------



## Tezray (Mar 7, 2016)

OutSide1 said:


> Nice man! Im planning to buy a new phone dont know if i should buy this

Click to collapse



I would say look for something similar but with development so someone is ironing out the annoyances if you are looking for a cheap phone


----------



## russy23 (Mar 8, 2016)

The phone is very good for the price, for me its a little big for my girly hands..


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 8, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> SIM ordered, i'll see how far i can get without topping up. but i'll need to unlock it first.

Click to collapse



Seems you can't get very far without topping up and i'm not willing to fork out money for the topup.
At some point in the near future Three will be stopping my unlimited data deal at which point i'll be switching providers (probably to Life £6/m) and will get a nano sim then.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 8, 2016)

That's a bugger..oh well


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 8, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Well here's something for your amusement.
> 
> Resurrection Remix 5.5.9
> sources: vendor device
> ...

Click to collapse



Updated:
ResurrectionRemix 5.5.9

Updates: 
changes to system.prop, took data/phone things from stock. no idea if do anything.
button backlights working, notification is not.
init scripts better setup CPU
camera [front and rear] is "doing something", opens, focuses but does not save files yet.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 8, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Updated:
> ResurrectionRemix 5.5.9
> 
> Updates:
> ...

Click to collapse



Cheers mate will install tomorrow...its good that the camera is up and running..I'll report back tomorrow


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 8, 2016)

russy23 said:


> Cheers mate will install tomorrow...its good that the camera is up and running..I'll report back tomorrow

Click to collapse



Oh, recording video worked as well so things are progressing

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Mar 8, 2016)

That's a massive step forward I think..well done..I'm been looking at building ROMs over last few days..damn it looks so hard..I'll let u know tomorrow how I get on


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 9, 2016)

very nice work Testing...
kodi and showbox doesn`t work


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 9, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> very nice work Testing...
> kodi and showbox doesn`t work

Click to collapse



video and audio played back in base kodi without any problems for me, haven't tried showbox. What is showbox?
I suggest you start looking through logcat for *pertinent* entries.


----------



## nhmanas (Mar 9, 2016)

Guys anyone tried entropy seeding for lags on stock?


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 9, 2016)

Another update
Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160309-p839v55
mtp should be enabled
cameras are working.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 9, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Another update
> Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160309-p839v55
> mtp should be enabled
> cameras are working.

Click to collapse



cheers,testing now, a massive achievement getting cameras working..well done


----------



## nhmanas (Mar 9, 2016)

What's not working?

General Mobile 4G Dual cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## russy23 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sim is seen, as in can be used to call, text..but says emergency call only and no network info..(cant test Data)

HW keys need a bit of work..

main 2 ive found

did a dirty flash, no su, and play store not working..do a full wipe me thinks


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 9, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Another update
> Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160309-p839v55
> mtp should be enabled
> cameras are working.

Click to collapse




test your 08-03 rom,boot ok,there is a no sim icon and phone shows "emergecy only" but calls work fine ,after flash open gaaps i have a black screen,any ideas? ...good work


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 9, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> test your 08-03 rom,boot ok,there is a no sim icon and phone shows "emergecy only" but calls work fine ,after flash open gaaps i have a black screen,any ideas? ...good work

Click to collapse



Clean install? Look in the logcat? What do you mean by black screen, because that doesn't trek tell me anything useful to work with. 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Mar 9, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> test your 08-03 rom,boot ok,there is a no sim icon and phone shows "emergecy only" but calls work fine ,after flash open gaaps i have a black screen,any ideas? ...good work

Click to collapse



Well.. I think you should flash ROM and gapps same time. It's a known problem with cm


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 9, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Clean install? Look in the logcat? What do you mean by black screen, because that doesn't trek tell me anything useful to work with.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



flash gaaps,wipe cache and dalvik,reboot and boot,start the bootanimation and after few seconds screen goes totaly black with no backlight,only i can do is forced shutdown with power botton...sorry for this horrible english...

---------- Post added at 11:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 PM ----------




nhmanas said:


> Well.. I think you should flash ROM and gapps same time. It's a known problem with cm

Click to collapse



ok i will try tomorrow


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 10, 2016)

russy23 said:


> HW keys need a bit of work..

Click to collapse



These can be configured under Settings -> Configurations -> Buttons
so you can get back the Recent Apps on the square button.

---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------




gitanillo87 said:


> flash gaaps,wipe cache and dalvik,reboot and boot,start the bootanimation and after few seconds screen goes totaly black with no backlight,only i can do is forced shutdown with power botton...sorry for this horrible english...

Click to collapse



I've been using opengapps mini 20160303, no problems like you've described. maybe try that version?


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 10, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> These can be configured under Settings -> Configurations -> Buttons
> so you can get back the Recent Apps on the square button.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:38 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




ok,try with this gapps and works tested rom works fine ,seems that the sim module is not activated...(maybe a .lib?) i can enter to network setting and scan for avalible networks but i cant make calls...hope it helps


----------



## Slitherin (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello,
i have a question.
If i have device which cannot boot into recovery, i would need to reflash recovery in system via flashify app, right?
And if i cant boot system, i need to reflash system in recovery, right?

So if i have device, which cannot boot into recovery and cannot boot into system.. its screwed, right?
I mean, this device have crippled bootloader and cannot by reflash via any flashtool afaik.
Or is there any way?

Its not my device, so i dont know what exactly bricked this.. thing...


----------



## russy23 (Mar 10, 2016)

i think you can do it through adb


----------



## Slitherin (Mar 10, 2016)

But is there any mode which allows adb?

I cant boot into recovery, so i cant use adb there.


----------



## Andrei221 (Mar 10, 2016)

Very nice work @c0d3x42 ! The SIM shouldn't be as hard to fix I think (you got the cameras working so..). I can't wait to test this out once the SIM works !


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 10, 2016)

Andrei221 said:


> Very nice work @c0d3x42 ! The SIM shouldn't be as hard to fix I think (you got the cameras working so..). I can't wait to test this out once the SIM works !

Click to collapse



I still don't have a nano sim to test with so this might be slow work. I'm uploading a new build now that *might* have the missing blobs for 3g. So it might work, I don't know. 
I'll test it myself this evening if the girlfs sim works. Won't have access to computer though so won't be able to rebuild/upload. 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm ready for it.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Mar 10, 2016)

Slitherin said:


> But is there any mode which allows adb?
> 
> I cant boot into recovery, so i cant use adb there.

Click to collapse



really dont know, maybe someelse has had this issue around here??



c0d3x42 said:


> I still don't have a nano sim to test with so this might be slow work. I'm uploading a new build now that *might* have the missing blobs for 3g. So it might work, I don't know.
> I'll test it myself this evening if the girlfs sim works. Won't have access to computer though so won't be able to rebuild/upload.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



cheers mate for continuing with this, at this rate it will be a daily driver soon


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 10, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> I still don't have a nano sim to test with so this might be slow work. I'm uploading a new build now that *might* have the missing blobs for 3g. So it might work, I don't know.
> I'll test it myself this evening if the girlfs sim works. Won't have access to computer though so won't be able to rebuild/upload.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



good work men i will test that sim fix when it be ready....


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 10, 2016)

russy23 said:


> cheers mate for continuing with this, at this rate it will be a daily driver soon

Click to collapse



Once i get the radios working and maybe the notification light I'll start a new thread instead of lumping it in here.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 10, 2016)

Ill give you a couple of days ..dont know why we dont have or own section, be easier for Q and A troubleshooting etc etc


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 10, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Once i get the radios working and maybe the notification light I'll start a new thread instead of lumping it in here.

Click to collapse



So try this, Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160310
It might have the missing blobs and services for radios.

---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




russy23 said:


> Ill give you a couple of days ..dont know why we dont have or own section, be easier for Q and A troubleshooting etc etc

Click to collapse



I shan't be doing anymore work on it till Tuesday evening at the earliest, so no more updates till after that.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 10, 2016)

thats cool, thanks for all youve done so far

still doing first boot..


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 10, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> So try this, Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160310
> It might have the missing blobs and services for radios.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



ok i try the last update no changes about sim issue. for me...:crying:


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 10, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> ok i try the last update no changes about sim issue. for me...:crying:

Click to collapse



could you upload a logcat from bootup to desktop on pastebin and put the link on here? That would be a useful first step.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Mar 10, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> So try this, Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160310
> It might have the missing blobs and services for radios.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I've not even bothered rooting this phone yet but your rom may just tempt me when you've got the bugs ironed out. Good job bud.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 10, 2016)

i cant grab logcat through adb, it justs say waiting for device

figured it out..kinda, cant save the log


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 10, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> could you upload a logcat from bootup to desktop on pastebin and put the link on here? That would be a useful first step.

Click to collapse



ok here is logcat from boot to desktop


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 10, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> ok here is logcat from boot to desktop

Click to collapse



From a preliminary glance over it that looks useful. I think I know which areas I need to look closer at. Cheers. 
Limes I said before though, it'll be early next week before I can make any changes. 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 10, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> From a preliminary glance over it that looks useful. I think I know which areas I need to look closer at. Cheers.
> Limes I said before though, it'll be early next week before I can make any changes.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



ok no problem do it when you can...and thanks again for your work[emoji6] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lxda (Mar 10, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> I've not even bothered rooting this phone yet but your rom may just tempt me when you've got the bugs ironed out. Good job bud.

Click to collapse



The thing is, I just don't like the ROM in general :X

I feel like, everything RR has, GravityBox can provide to a AOSP ROM.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 10, 2016)

Always one party pooper


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 10, 2016)

lxda said:


> The thing is, I just don't like the ROM in general :X
> 
> I feel like, everything RR has, GravityBox can provide to a AOSP ROM.

Click to collapse



Don't like , don't use

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Mar 10, 2016)

Or maybe just make your own rom instead of criticising the work of the only person working on this phone...


----------



## russy23 (Mar 10, 2016)

I've never used RR on any other phone, initial thoughts are its very good..sleek and quick, what's not to like


----------



## lxda (Mar 10, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> Don't like , don't use
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse





anafernandes27 said:


> Or maybe just make your own rom instead of criticising the work of the only person working on this phone...

Click to collapse



Jesus Christ what's wrong with you guys. I'm talking about the ROM that he's porting, not c0d3x42's works on the ROM. It was even strongly implied from what I said that I was talking about RR itself. Maybe I expect too much from people with non-english signatures.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Mar 11, 2016)

Wow, now insult my english... Thank you for that...
I understood what you said! You're saying you don't like the rom he chose. Who cares? The important thing is that someone is actually working on this phone. So, instead of saying that you don't like the rom he chose, maybe work on a different rom, or at least say something like "I don't like it, but it's good to see someone working on this". At least appreciate his efforts... You pretty much said that this rom is useless because you can get the same experience using GravityBox...

Btw, thank you @c0d3x42 for not letting this phone "die".


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Mar 11, 2016)

also once this rom is ironed out that means there potential for other roms to be easily prorted, am i right for saying that??


----------



## lonespeaker (Mar 11, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> From a preliminary glance over it that looks useful. I think I know which areas I need to look closer at. Cheers.
> Limes I said before though, it'll be early next week before I can make any changes.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Is your github upto date?  I'm thinking of having a play around with the SU6 again as a friend just got one and my broken one still works (in a fashion) so I wonder if I can help with the sim issue.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 11, 2016)

They must be up to date, last updates were 2 days ago


----------



## lonespeaker (Mar 11, 2016)

russy23 said:


> They must be up to date, last updates were 2 days ago

Click to collapse



Not necessarily but I'll take a look and see what differs from my device tree that I did last year.  maybe merging the two together will yeald some positives.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 11, 2016)

lonespeaker said:


> Not necessarily but I'll take a look and see what differs from my device tree that I did last year.  maybe merging the two together will yeald some positives.

Click to collapse



Pretty sure the github code is what was used to build the last ROM. Just remember to be on the RR branch.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## xtr3m3 (Mar 13, 2016)

Does anyone know how to hide/remove the carrier label from the status bar? 
I remember I had to edit something in SystemUI.apk on an old Moto, but that was long ago..


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 13, 2016)

I try several times but no luck . I use xposed now and works .

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei221 (Mar 14, 2016)

any updates on the sim guys ?


----------



## RevengeFNF (Mar 15, 2016)

New update on the Portuguese Version, MR06b:


----------



## russy23 (Mar 15, 2016)

wow, thats big, hehe, wonder what its for, security update maybe

i think @c0d3x42 said he was working on it from today, last week, hopefully the radio issue will get sorted to sort the sim situation out


----------



## RevengeFNF (Mar 15, 2016)

russy23 said:


> wow, thats big, hehe, wonder what its for, security update maybe
> 
> i think @c0d3x42 said he was working on it from today, last week, hopefully the radio issue will get sorted to sort the sim situation out

Click to collapse



Changelog said it was for a fix in Bluetooth and performance/stability improvements.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes, they launched that update to fix the bluetooth problem some people had. And now we can also see the "android security patch level".


----------



## BigD18t (Mar 15, 2016)

I'll guess and say there is no Dolby Audio ?? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 15, 2016)

russy23 said:


> i think @c0d3x42 said he was working on it from today, last week, hopefully the radio issue will get sorted to sort the sim situation out

Click to collapse



I still don't have a useable SIM to test with, but i've just i signed up for a new contract with nano sim which should arrive in 5 working days. So if i've not found the magical fix by then i'll be annoyed.

I'll take another look this evening now that i'm back home.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 15, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> I still don't have a useable SIM to test with, but i've just i signed up for a new contract with nano sim which should arrive in 5 working days. So if i've not found the magical fix by then i'll be annoyed.
> 
> I'll take another look this evening now that i'm back home.

Click to collapse



ok You can count on me to do any test [emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 15, 2016)

and me, always handy having a spare phone, picked it up for £25 aswell, boxed and everthing


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 15, 2016)

russy23 said:


> and me, always handy having a spare phone, picked it up for £25 aswell, boxed and everthing

Click to collapse



wow, now thats a fantastic deal!

uploading another build right now. there was a couple of radio looking bins that i'd ommited, dunno if it'll fix it, but worth a shot.

try this Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160315-p839v55.zip
logcat's would be appreciated.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 15, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> wow, now thats a fantastic deal!
> 
> uploading another build right now. there was a couple of radio looking bins that i'd ommited, dunno if it'll fix it, but worth a shot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok,tested...no changes in SIM detection...logcat is attached


----------



## russy23 (Mar 15, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> wow, now thats a fantastic deal!
> 
> uploading another build right now. there was a couple of radio looking bins that i'd ommited, dunno if it'll fix it, but worth a shot.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Just done a fresh install, sim status still same  and backlight stays on brightest setting..try and do a logcat tomorrow..sorry didn't see other reply

Ok dimmer works as it should only after Grant root access


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 15, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> ok,tested...no changes in SIM detection...logcat is attached

Click to collapse



On first glance looks like the same log entries.  Will take a closer look tomorrow. Thanks for testing it. (+ @russy23 ) 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:27 AM ----------




russy23 said:


> Just done a fresh install, sim status still same  and backlight stays on brightest setting..try and do a logcat tomorrow..sorry didn't see other reply
> 
> Ok dimmer works as it should only after Grant root access

Click to collapse



Ahhh, probably just needs permissions updating. Cheers for that, will check tomorrow. 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## russy23 (Mar 15, 2016)

Cheers chap, will be waiting for more testing


----------



## russy23 (Mar 16, 2016)

is it not possible to use the same baseband version from original rom @c0d3x42


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 16, 2016)

russy23 said:


> is it not possible to use the same baseband version from original rom @c0d3x42

Click to collapse



not sure what you mean by that. I'm not distributing the modem blobs but am including the userspace binaries and associated libs and configs from the stock 5.1 UK firmware. Possibly, some 5.0 bits have been carried over by accident if that's the case it needs rectifying.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 16, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> not sure what you mean by that. I'm not distributing the modem blobs but am including the userspace binaries and associated libs and configs from the stock 5.1 UK firmware. Possibly, some 5.0 bits have been carried over by accident if that's the case it needs rectifying.

Click to collapse



maybe it helps you,system says there is no SIM but if i go to network settings and try to scan,it finds the 4 networks providers in spain....







attached a logcat when i try to chose my network


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 16, 2016)

russy23 said:


> is it not possible to use the same baseband version from original rom @c0d3x42

Click to collapse



I've got another zip uploading at the mo, main thing in it that i think might help is using the correct symlink paths to the the modem blobs under /system/etc/firmware

If someone want to do a  quick test and knows how to use 'ln', i'd say try creating the correct links for system/etc/firmware/m* to the files under /firmware/image

I'm not sure the links make any difference but it *might*


----------



## Carlossilva_portuga (Mar 16, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> I've got another zip uploading at the mo, main thing in it that i think might help is using the correct symlink paths to the the modem blobs under /system/etc/firmware
> 
> If someone want to do a  quick test and knows how to use 'ln', i'd say try creating the correct links for system/etc/firmware/m* to the files under /firmware/image

Click to collapse




I have done THAT ANYWAY card and not take the SIM CARD


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 16, 2016)

Carlossilva_portuga said:


> I have done THAT ANYWAY card and not take the SIM CARD

Click to collapse



arse. well there's also a few more missing vendor libs in the presently uploading version, so still worth a try.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 16, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> arse. well there's also a few more missing vendor libs in the presently uploading version, so still worth a try.

Click to collapse





ok wait for the upload for testing:good:


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 16, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> ok wait for the upload for testing:good:

Click to collapse



Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160316-p839v55.zip
I wouldn't hold your breath though.

Things should be a bit easier from my perspective when the new SIM arrives, i'll be able to test locally.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 16, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160316-p839v55.zip
> I wouldn't hold your breath though.
> 
> Things should be a bit easier from my perspective when the new SIM arrives, i'll be able to test locally.

Click to collapse



ok test and still the sim issue....

no problem men,do it when you can, here is the new logcat (with HEX vales?)


----------



## russy23 (Mar 16, 2016)

when i scan the networks i also get 4 and when i click vodafone, it says registered on network, i spose it has as you can call/text..but cant get data and theres no info


----------



## sheppy1 (Mar 16, 2016)

Has anyone seen an issue on this device where the "answer" button on the head up display when a call is incoming doesn't work? I can press it multiple times and the call will not answer.


----------



## brandcc (Mar 16, 2016)

I have been told that you can use the ZTE Blade S6 Plus ROMs on the Vodafone Smart Ultra 6, can anyone confirm if it is true please?


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 16, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> ok test and still the sim issue....
> 
> no problem men,do it when you can, here is the new logcat (with HEX vales?)

Click to collapse



huh, not seen hexdumps before, might be from the extra vendor libs i included, is that the first time you've seen them?

well you learn something new every day or so they say. This was a new one to me:

adb logcat -b radio 
got that from here if you're interested

which even on my un-sim'd phone dumps stuff out. Could you capture one of those from boot up for me?


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 16, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> huh, not seen hexdumps before, might be from the extra vendor libs i included, is that the first time you've seen them?
> 
> well you learn something new every day or so they say. This was a new one to me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i am not sure if this hex values were in old logcats[emoji15] 

of course i will do the new radio logcat tomorrow on morning...[emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 16, 2016)

brandcc said:


> I have been told that you can use the ZTE Blade S6 Plus ROMs on the Vodafone Smart Ultra 6, can anyone confirm if it is true please?

Click to collapse



theres no roms out for the s6 plus


----------



## cption (Mar 17, 2016)

*Porting camera libs from Moto G/Oneplus one*

Hi

Ive read that it may be possible to port the camera libs/settings of Moto G 3rd to this phone because they use the same sensor (imx214) and aperture. Is this true?

Atm the camera is pretty poor.

Keep up the great work. Glad to see progress being made!


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 17, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> huh, not seen hexdumps before, might be from the extra vendor libs i included, is that the first time you've seen them?
> 
> well you learn something new every day or so they say. This was a new one to me:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ok, logcat from radio if you needed i can logcat the stock radio rom....:good:


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

cption said:


> Hi
> 
> Ive read that it may be possible to port the camera libs/settings of Moto G 3rd to this phone because they use the same sensor (imx214) and aperture. Is this true?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Agreed, the camera's post processing isn't doing the "right thing", i had noticed that.
I'll take a look at the Moto G code at some point. The camera code in there now is from the yu/tomato precisely because it had an imx214 sensor and just happened to work enough to not crash so i stopped investigating at that point.

---------- Post added at 12:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 PM ----------




gitanillo87 said:


> ok, logcat from radio if you needed i can logcat the stock radio rom....:good:

Click to collapse



that does indeed look useful, and if you wouldn't mind, a log from stock would be good too, something to compare and contrast against.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 17, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> that does indeed look useful, and if you wouldn't mind, a log from stock would be good too, something to compare and contrast against.

Click to collapse



ok this is the stock logcat radio,note that I had to force on network settings to have network,sometimes is the only way to have network on stock rom....


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> ok this is the stock logcat radio,note that I had to force on network settings to have network,sometimes is the only way to have network on stock rom....

Click to collapse



So both those log files look quite different from a first look. was the stock one started at bootup? or at some point after it? am just trying to find a common point early in the logs to get an idea of where the start differing.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 17, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> So both those log files look quite different from a first look. was the stock one started at bootup? or at some point after it? am just trying to find a common point early in the logs to get an idea of where the start differing.

Click to collapse



both are from boot to desktop(stock still until get network)

i do another logcat from stock and it changes..i dont know why....it get network without force now


well looking for lost symlinks on my stock updater script rom,i found this


symlink("/data/rfs/apq/gnss", "/system/rfs/apq/gnss/readwrite");
symlink("/data/rfs/mdm/adsp", "/system/rfs/mdm/adsp/readwrite");
symlink("/data/rfs/mdm/mpss", "/system/rfs/mdm/mpss/readwrite");
symlink("/data/rfs/mdm/sparrow", "/system/rfs/mdm/sparrow/readwrite");
symlink("/data/rfs/msm/adsp", "/system/rfs/msm/adsp/readwrite");
symlink("/data/rfs/msm/mpss", "/system/rfs/msm/mpss/readwrite");
symlink("/data/rfs/shared", "/system/rfs/apq/gnss/shared",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/adsp/shared", "/system/rfs/mdm/mpss/shared",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/sparrow/shared", "/system/rfs/msm/adsp/shared",
        "/system/rfs/msm/mpss/shared");
symlink("/data/tombstones/lpass", "/system/rfs/mdm/adsp/ramdumps",
        "/system/rfs/msm/adsp/ramdumps");
symlink("/data/tombstones/modem", "/system/rfs/apq/gnss/ramdumps",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/mpss/ramdumps",
        "/system/rfs/msm/mpss/ramdumps");
symlink("/data/tombstones/sparrow", "/system/rfs/mdm/sparrow/ramdumps");
symlink("/firmware", "/system/rfs/apq/gnss/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/adsp/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/mpss/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/sparrow/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/msm/adsp/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/msm/mpss/readonly/firmware");


boot your rr rom and this "rfs folder" is missing,this links directly to modem.....maybe it is the bug???sorry if this is a crazy think i only want helps you


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> boot your rr rom and this "rfs folder" is missing,this links directly to modem.....maybe it is the bug???sorry if this is a crazy think i only want helps you

Click to collapse



Its cool, thanks. i think it might be the rfs_access not being started. 
maybe try a 'start rfs_access' from a root prompt and see how that works out?
and also, 'start rmt_storage' <- this could very well be modem related


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 17, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Its cool, thanks. i think it might be the rfs_access not being started.
> maybe try a 'start rfs_access' from a root prompt and see how that works out?
> and also, 'start rmt_storage' <- this could very well be modem related

Click to collapse




ok try both from terminal emulator









it seems that it dont do anything.....


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> ok try both from terminal emulator
> 
> 
> it seems that it dont do anything.....

Click to collapse



aye. kinda looks like it was probably already started from init, its in class core and wasn't disabled.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 17, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> aye. kinda looks like it was probably already started from init, its in class core and wasn't disabled.

Click to collapse



so if it is started,why i dont see the rfs  folder ,linked on the root system folder?[emoji15] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> so if it is started,why i dont see the rfs  folder ,linked on the root system folder?[emoji15]
> 
> Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



a reasonable question to ask, and one i don't know the answer to. It doesn't appear to be setup during the init configs/scripts, but data/rfs and system/rfs strings appear in /system/bin/rfs_access so that might be a clue.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 17, 2016)

this all sounds complex and hard to fix.. damn


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 17, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> a reasonable question to ask, and one i don't know the answer to. It doesn't appear to be setup during the init configs/scripts, but data/rfs and system/rfs strings appear in /system/bin/rfs_access so that might be a clue.

Click to collapse



well look that

this is stock 

symlink("/firmware", "/system/rfs/apq/gnss/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/adsp/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/mpss/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/mdm/sparrow/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/msm/adsp/readonly/firmware",
        "/system/rfs/msm/mpss/readonly/firmware");

this is rr rom system.dat_statfile

system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b00 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b00
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b01 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b01
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b02 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b02
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b03 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b03
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b04 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b04
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b05 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b05
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b06 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b06
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b07 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b07
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b08 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b08
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b10 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b10
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b11 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b11
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b14 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b14
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b15 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b15
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b16 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b16
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b17 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b17
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b18 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b18
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b19 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b19
system.dat/etc/firmware/modem.b20 0 0 644 /firmware/modem.b20

rr rom links firmware folder to system/etc/firmware 
but stock rom links this firmware folder to 

"/system/rfs/apq/gnss/readonly/firmware",
"/system/rfs/mdm/adsp/readonly/firmware",
"/system/rfs/mdm/mpss/readonly/firmware",
"/system/rfs/mdm/sparrow/readonly/firmware",
"/system/rfs/msm/adsp/readonly/firmware",
"/system/rfs/msm/mpss/readonly/firmware")


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> well look that
> 
> this is stock
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm still not certain where exactly those directories and symlinks are getting created from. They don't exist in my reference stock unpacked rom and what with the read only /system that many have I kinda doubt it gets created during first setup or in every boot. (of course if it turns out that is the case it will be very interesting) 

I also had a look at my TWRP backup of stock 5.1 and /system/rfs/* is in it. Of course it might be bind mounted from a process, rfs_access being the likely candidate. 

Anyway, I'm uploading another rom right now which should have those directories and symlinks in it. I noticed this time after dirty flashing and wiping caches that it took a long long time when "starting apps" was run. So just a headsup and be patient. 

Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160317-p839v55a.zip

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 17, 2016)

Sorry to bring bad news. But no change


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

russy23 said:


> Sorry to bring bad news. But no change

Click to collapse



This is all guess work at the mo so to be expected.
roll on new sim arrival.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hopefully ull get before the weekend


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 17, 2016)

russy23 said:


> Hopefully ull get before the weekend

Click to collapse



Possibly. But I'm going away for a long weekend anyway so no more updates to till next week. [emoji17] 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cool..have fun


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 18, 2016)

russy23 said:


> Cool..have fun

Click to collapse



good news, my nano sim arrived and should be activated in two hours.
bad news, no working 3g (obviously), and i won't be able to work on it until next week.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 18, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> good news, my nano sim arrived and should be activated in two hours.
> bad news, no working 3g (obviously), and i won't be able to work on it until next week.

Click to collapse



cool, gives us something to look forward, at least now it should make your life alot easier looking into any problems


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 18, 2016)

russy23 said:


> cool, gives us something to look forward, at least now it should make your life alot easier looking into any problems

Click to collapse



Well i just spotted another potential error in the device configuration. I was erroneously starting rild twice by the look of it.  We don't have a second SIM card so we don't need an extra one started. What effect that might have is anyones guess.

another upload is in progress, i havent tested it yet, i'm back on stock for the weekend.

Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160318-p839v55.zip
Don't bother with ^^^^, still the same.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 18, 2016)

Argh right, so this was a port of a dual SIM device, so it may be looking for the SIM that isn't even there


----------



## maxibombo (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks to your brave effort


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 18, 2016)

russy23 said:


> Argh right, so this was a port of a dual SIM device, so it may be looking for the SIM that isn't even there

Click to collapse



i think is a yu yureka device who has the similar hardware for port


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 19, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> i think is a yu yureka device who has the similar hardware for port

Click to collapse



Aye. I used that and the tomato for inspiration. I think I grabbed the camera code from the tomato.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxibombo (Mar 19, 2016)

RevengeFNF said:


> New update on the Portuguese Version, MR06b:

Click to collapse



Where did you find that informationa?
Whent to Zte download site and for the portuguese version theres only the MR02B.

Thanks


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (Mar 20, 2016)

maxibombo said:


> Where did you find that informationa?
> Whent to Zte download site and for the portuguese version theres only the MR02B.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



just use the ota updater and it will popup a  new update, its a kind of patch, it has 46mb only


----------



## maxibombo (Mar 21, 2016)

cRaZyzMaN said:


> just use the ota updater and it will popup a  new update, its a kind of patch, it has 46mb only

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply, im on the Turkish 5.1.1 because of the dolby audio feature. That OTA update is not avaiable.


----------



## bladebuddy (Mar 21, 2016)

maxibombo said:


> Thanks for your reply, im on the Turkish 5.1.1 because of the dolby audio feature. That OTA update is not avaiable.

Click to collapse



If your rooted and have a custom recovery you can have that Dolby feature on any rom. Just search Dolby atmos on the threads connected to viper4android and you will find that plus better sound mods.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 21, 2016)

think ull be doing any builds this week?? @c0d3x42


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 21, 2016)

russy23 said:


> think ull be doing any builds this week?? @c0d3x42

Click to collapse



Looking less likely. Wednesday evening, Thursday is the only time I have available for it, then hardly any time next week. [emoji17] 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 21, 2016)

arrrhhh thats a shame, why do they make it so hard for noobs like me to learn this stuff, haha


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 21, 2016)

russy23 said:


> think ull be doing any builds this week?? @c0d3x42

Click to collapse





c0d3x42 said:


> Looking less likely. Wednesday evening, Thursday is the only time I have available for it, then hardly any time next week. [emoji17]
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



well i have calls working!!!!






i do simple trick,disable pin SIM card on stock rom ,and flash last release stiil the no sim icon,and the sim information on about phone are unavailible but calls work for me....


----------



## Trinotet (Mar 21, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> well i have calls working!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, calls and sms work...
The problem is the no mobile data bug... soo no 3g/4g for internet


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 21, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> Yes, calls and sms work...
> The problem is the no mobile data bug... soo no 3g/4g for internet

Click to collapse



yeah but for me with sim pin calls not working....maybe it helps to do a full SIM actions fix


----------



## russy23 (Mar 21, 2016)

mate, we all know this, the issue is the port came from a 2 simed phone


----------



## Andrei221 (Mar 23, 2016)

Can't wait for a new build !


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 23, 2016)

Andrei221 said:


> Can't wait for a new build !

Click to collapse



I seem to have found a fix for the 3/4g radios. Will start the upload shortly.

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 08:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 PM ----------




c0d3x42 said:


> I seem to have found a fix for the 3/4g radios. Will start the upload shortly.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Uploading now.  First impressions for me at least it's 4g/LTE is way slower than 3g. This could just be my reception or if might be bugged. 3g for me seemed way faster than it normally is in my old phone so if in doubt try switching in the mobile network settings. 


Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 09:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




c0d3x42 said:


> I seem to have found a fix for the 3/4g radios. Will start the upload shortly.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


Resurrection-Remix-LP-v5.5.9-20160323-p839v55.zip

Camera hasn't changed so colours are still "off"


----------



## lxda (Mar 23, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> I seem to have found a fix for the 3/4g radios. Will start the upload shortly.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the ongoing work. Could I ask what skills in particular are needed to do this type of work?


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 23, 2016)

lxda said:


> Thanks for the ongoing work. Could I ask what skills in particular are needed to do this type of work?

Click to collapse



Persistence and UNIX debugging skills have worked this far for me. Knowledge of C also a good thing. 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 23, 2016)

you say 4g seems slow, on stock i went to a neraby place and picked up full bars on 4g and the speed was piss poor, speedtest said 2-3mb..4g sim and 4g data is enabled..

just flashed new version, excellent stuff, so correct me if im wrong, its just the camera quality and bottom lights that need sorting out (no force feedback..centre pulse notification and right button linked to recent apps)


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 23, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> I seem to have found a fix for the 3/4g radios. Will start the upload shortly.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



4g works like stock 60 Mbps download ,good job


----------



## gbyrne2011 (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi all, managed to pick one of these really great phones up recently and have been playing about with it.

Sucks that root doesn't stick too well, I've rooted it with kingroot and installed twrp, have superSU running. Problem is that nothing sticks.  I've made changes to files in the system and when I restart they return to default. XposedFramework lags the life out of the phone, the solution was to edit two lines and it would stop this, but when I do and restart it defaults again, even removing the lines, they reappear.

So I've tried a custom rom (VS6U_5_1_1PT), which at first worked great, only problem is that it keeps saying low storage, even though I've tons of space, any advice before I go out of my mind, lol

Can you either suggest a good rom or how to fix the issue with the default rom? Resurrection remix rom doesn't install so can't even try that.

Cheers all


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## maxibombo (Mar 23, 2016)

@gbyrne2011
I am using the Turkish 5.1.1 official rom with xposed instaled on a system protected device with no lags at all. 
I am waiting a little more feedback on this Resurrection-Remix rom by c0d3x42, cause i only have this phone and the 3G/4G data is relevant for my work.
About the issue you are having with xposed, you have to do this steps with your phone already rooted:
-Copy the build.prop in /system to another location on your internal sdcard, for example downloads folder.
-Edit the build.prop file in ES explorer with root privileges and change those lines you already read about. Save the edited file.
-Boot to TWRP recovery, click on mount and check System, make sure that internal storage is selected. Use the file manager in the advanced tab and make sure you see the build.prop file in your download folder.
-Still in twrp file manager delete your /system/build.prop file and copy or move the build.prop in your download folder to this location /system.
-Go to /system find the edited build.prop you just placed, clik on it and click on chmod, change those values to 0644.
-Install xposed-v79-sdk22-arm.zip (this the one I have), next wipe cache.
-Reboot system and instal XposedInstaller_3.0_alpha4.apk that you previously should have your device.

Sorry for my bad english

Thats it


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 23, 2016)

gbyrne2011 said:


> Hi all, managed to pick one of these really great phones up recently and have been playing about with it.
> 
> Sucks that root doesn't stick too well, I've rooted it with kingroot and installed twrp, have superSU running. Problem is that nothing sticks.  I've made changes to files in the system and when I restart they return to default. XposedFramework lags the life out of the phone, the solution was to edit two lines and it would stop this, but when I do and restart it defaults again, even removing the lines, they reappear.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The problem is the system is not writable but you can copy trough twrp filemanager


----------



## gbyrne2011 (Mar 24, 2016)

maxibombo said:


> @gbyrne2011
> I am using the Turkish 5.1.1 official rom with xposed instaled on a system protected device with no lags at all.
> I am waiting a little more feedback on this Resurrection-Remix rom by c0d3x42, cause i only have this phone and the 3G/4G data is relevant for my work.
> About the issue you are having with xposed, you have to do this steps with your phone already rooted:
> ...

Click to collapse



Fantastic, that worked great. Have my YouTube Adaway and background playback back..


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Mar 24, 2016)

russy23 said:


> you say 4g seems slow, on stock i went to a neraby place and picked up full bars on 4g and the speed was piss poor, speedtest said 2-3mb..4g sim and 4g data is enabled..
> 
> just flashed new version, excellent stuff, so correct me if im wrong, its just the camera quality and bottom lights that need sorting out (no force feedback..centre pulse notification and right button linked to recent apps)

Click to collapse



Your 4G speeds would depend on your carrier to a large extent, Giffgaff for instance are heavily capped on the O2 network. I've tried both (on this phone) and O2 was around 4 or 5 times the speed from the same location at similar times.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 24, 2016)

yeah im on giffgaff, that explains it, i dont really care though, i was just testing it, ill never have any use for 4g


----------



## Andrei221 (Mar 24, 2016)

I installed the ROM now, will be testing it for the day.

LE: @c0d3x42 - this means that now we can port any rom based on the sources? maybe even 6.0 ?


----------



## russy23 (Mar 24, 2016)

That would be awesome, although i doubt it


----------



## Rojofa92 (Mar 24, 2016)

.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 24, 2016)

Andrei221 said:


> I installed the ROM now, will be testing it for the day.
> 
> LE: @c0d3x42 - this means that now we can port any rom based on the sources? maybe even 6.0 ?

Click to collapse



Any 5.1 ROM should be doable. I might at a future juncture try AICP probably not going to bother with pure CM though. 

Unsure about MM, I've tried building it with the current device and vendor trees but it fails to build some RIL related stuff. I've not looked into it much closer than that, could be required kernel, HAL, drivers things need to be provided for MM to work, I really don't know. As we are currently using the stock kernel (binary not built from source) it might not be possible without building one. 
All unknowns. 

Also I'm away from a computer all next week. So nothing much will happen. 


Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 24, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Camera hasn't changed so colours are still "off"

Click to collapse



Ok i try last update,works well but i dont know what that " colors off" bug is?



Enviado desde mi Smart Ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 24, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> Ok i try last update,works well but i dont know what that " colors off" bug is?
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Smart Ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Figure of speech. Colors being 'a bit off' just means that they are not what they should be. The image you see on screen when composing a shot is not what gets saved. The colours get messed up. Dunno if that's the camera code or some post processing that gets applied. 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Mar 24, 2016)

russy23 said:


> yeah im on giffgaff, that explains it, i dont really care though, i was just testing it, ill never have any use for 4g

Click to collapse



I'm the same, I swapped to Giffgaff and was getting around 5Mbs so swapped to O2 and jumped to 22Mbs (which is more than my home broadband). But I'm a very light user (and tight   ) so swapped back to a £5 Giffgaff goodybag.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 24, 2016)

c0d3x42 said:


> Figure of speech. Colors being 'a bit off' just means that they are not what they should be. The image you see on screen when composing a shot is not what gets saved. The colours get messed up. Dunno if that's the camera code or some post processing that gets applied.
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



did you try with other camera apps?,i use snapdragon camera and you can choose the saturation level to do more colorfull your pictures

here is the link

https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=24052804347804681


----------



## BigD18t (Mar 24, 2016)

Never used RR before, does it have  customisation like CM ? 

Can anyone take some screen shots of it 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mr_sjs (Mar 25, 2016)

Had to get rid of my nexus and brought one of these... Not a bad little phone.... I'll help as much as possible but need it as a daily driver..... However will test RR over the weekend. Yes RR has lots of customization... More then cm if I remember. It's been a while since I ran it....good work @op..... I'll help where I can.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Mar 25, 2016)

BigD18t said:


> Never used RR before, does it have  customisation like CM ?
> 
> Can anyone take some screen shots of it
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I can do better than a screenshot  http://www.resurrectionremix.com/

https://medium.com/@shubhang1992/screenshots-97e515f027da#.fwq9hj33j


----------



## russy23 (Mar 25, 2016)

This is my first experience with RR, its a great lightweight and smooth rom, i havent looked at all the features yet either, im still using stock 5.1 as my daily driver but hopefully in the not to distant future i will be using this


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 25, 2016)

ok tested for about 40 hours,looks good and works perfecty,battery performance about 4hour of screen...maybe some repetitive process drain the battery?somebody have this hours of screen?

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## B4N1K (Mar 25, 2016)

is this phone worth to buy ? I need a smartphone for everyday use with a long battery life and big screen and I have around £100 to spend.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Mar 25, 2016)

B4N1K said:


> is this phone worth to buy ? I need a smartphone for everyday use with a long battery life and big screen and I have around £100 to spend.

Click to collapse



If you're not afraid of voiding your warranty (root) to make some tweaks then go ahead. 
It also depends - will you be playing lots of 3D intensive games? Or general browsing, YouTube, messaging, etc?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lxda (Mar 25, 2016)

B4N1K said:


> is this phone worth to buy ? I need a smartphone for everyday use with a long battery life and big screen and I have around £100 to spend.

Click to collapse



Fantastic screen with a very good battery at a steal! Do it


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 25, 2016)

The best for the price

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## B4N1K (Mar 25, 2016)

xtr3m3 said:


> If you're not afraid of voiding your warranty (root) to make some tweaks then go ahead.
> It also depends - will you be playing lots of 3D intensive games? Or general browsing, YouTube, messaging, etc?

Click to collapse



not so much gaming, just general stuff and sometimes listening to some beats from my MP3 library which I have on my SDCard. The most what I am looking for is a big screen which this phone has and also long battery life. That would assume my needs.


----------



## gbyrne2011 (Mar 25, 2016)

B4N1K said:


> not so much gaming, just general stuff and sometimes listening to some beats from my MP3 library which I have on my SDCard. The most what I am looking for is a big screen which this phone has and also long battery life. That would assume my needs.

Click to collapse



I was quite surprised with how good the phone is.  It really is worth it and with xpose you can tweak it a lot.  But even official without root it's a very good phone. 

I'm sure you can try it and return it if not suitable.  But trust me for the price it's a steal.


----------



## B4N1K (Mar 25, 2016)

gbyrne2011 said:


> I was quite surprised with how good the phone is.  It really is worth it and with xpose you can tweak it a lot.  But even official without root it's a very good phone.
> 
> I'm sure you can try it and return it if not suitable.  But trust me for the price it's a steal.

Click to collapse



Can I ask you what XPOSE is ? I have heard many people saying that and I'm still confused. Yeah, seems like a nice smartphone with large screen. I also checked Huawei Ascend P6 and I must admit the design impressed me but battery life and old Jeally Bean does not. Does Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 comes with Android 5.x or KK ?


----------



## BigD18t (Mar 25, 2016)

It's now on 5.1.1.

Xspose frame work is a set of mods you can install to do different things like Ad blocking, theming, but I found it slowed the phone.

So I've stuck with stock for now as this phones a ***** to root properly unlike any other phone I've had.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojofa92 (Mar 25, 2016)

.


----------



## BigD18t (Mar 25, 2016)

Ebuyer.com were doing the Honor 5X for £149 which would be worth the extra IMO, not sure if the deal is still on.


http://m.ebuyer.com/739228
Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## iQuickPwnz (Mar 26, 2016)

*good phone*

Looks like a good phone


----------



## LukyPicture (Mar 26, 2016)

Ye but Honor 5x dont support OTG and have heavy skin on droid...

Odesláno z mého SHIELD Tablet pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## euricoalex (Mar 26, 2016)

LukyPicture said:


> Ye but Honor 5x dont support OTG and have heavy skin on droid...
> 
> Odesláno z mého SHIELD Tablet pomocí Tapatalk

Click to collapse



And no NFC but is dual sim

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BigD18t (Mar 26, 2016)

I've never used OTG, NFC is handy but again not really much use right now.

I think I saw someone mention it has Marshmallow ported to it already, as for the skin, Nova launcher will help.

It has a better camera and build quality.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojofa92 (Mar 26, 2016)

.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 26, 2016)

Ive done the chinese import thing, never again


----------



## maxibombo (Mar 26, 2016)

we have so few users interested in the development of smart ultra 6, if you use this thread to discuss what are the best options for the price ... it is better to bury the topic.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 26, 2016)

this is a general discussion section you know


----------



## Rojofa92 (Mar 26, 2016)

.


----------



## xtr3m3 (Mar 26, 2016)

maxibombo said:


> we have so few users interested in the development of smart ultra 6, if you use this thread to discuss what are the best options for the price ... it is better to bury the topic.

Click to collapse



We don't have a dedicated sub-forum yet, so there will be discussions of various things. Get used to it.


----------



## maxibombo (Mar 26, 2016)

So many testosterone in the air...Happy easter everyone.


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 27, 2016)

B4N1K said:


> is this phone worth to buy ? I need a smartphone for everyday use with a long battery life and big screen and I have around £100 to spend.

Click to collapse



save up your money a bit more and get a budget killer
new best budegt phone to buy Huawei Honor 5x from Amazon £170 or, was for £149 from clove
premium build aluminum like HTC (gold version looks nice)
finger print scanner
FULL HD 1080p (5.5" inch screen)
Snapdragon 616 
16Gb storage 
3Gb RAM 
3000 mAh battery
will get Marshmallow Android 6 very soon.
if you don't like the Emotion UI then get Nova Launcher with app drawer,


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lxda (Mar 27, 2016)

umbrokhan said:


> save up your money a bit more and get a budget killer
> new best budegt phone to buy Huawei Honor 5x from Amazon £170 or, was for £149 from clove
> premium build aluminum like HTC (gold version looks nice)
> finger print scanner
> ...

Click to collapse



But what are you actually getting for £50-£70 more? Better RAM and CPU? That's nice but what makes it a killer, because the SU6 has the same screen, same storage and same battery and is cheaper. Which are all the things @B4N1K wanted.


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 27, 2016)

lxda said:


> But what are you actually getting for £50-£70 more? Better RAM and CPU? That's nice but what makes it a killer, because the SU6 has the same screen, same storage and same battery and is cheaper. Which are all the things @B4N1K wanted.

Click to collapse



if you read carefully you will know but i will type it again for you.
Huawei Honor 5X you get a better build quality aka premium build aluminum BUILD like HTC one M9.
Huawei Honor 5X also get finger print scanner.
Vodafone feels cheap in the hand. cheap build quality 
Vodafone SD tray and sim tray feels fragile
Vodafone is not aluminum or don't have finger print scanner


----------



## russy23 (Mar 27, 2016)

i think you get to a point where u have to say to yourself will there be any purpose for me to buy a phone with more than 2gb RAM and a high end CPU

a finger print scanner, get the party poppers out guys


----------



## BigD18t (Mar 27, 2016)

umbrokhan said:


> if you read carefully you will know but i will type it again for you.
> Huawei Honor 5X you get a better build quality aka premium build aluminum BUILD like HTC one M9.
> Huawei Honor 5X also get finger print scanner.
> Vodafone feels cheap in the hand. cheap build quality
> ...

Click to collapse



Also support, Honor support there device, the Honor 7 just got MM, and there is a port of MM for the 5X , this will probably never get anymore than 5.1.1.



Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 27, 2016)

russy23 said:


> i think you get to a point where u have to say to yourself will there be any purpose for me to buy a phone with more than 2gb RAM and a high end CPU
> 
> a finger print scanner, get the party poppers out guys

Click to collapse



what about premium build quality aluminum build feels like a £600 but its only £149 from some places. (Huawei Honor 5X)

---------- Post added at 04:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:33 PM ----------




BigD18t said:


> Also support, Honor support there device, the Honor 7 just got MM, and there is a port of MM for the 5X , this will probably never get anymore than 5.1.1.
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Huawei Honor 5X will get Android 6


----------



## russy23 (Mar 27, 2016)

i always slap a decent case on my phones, so the looks of the phone isnt my number one priority


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 27, 2016)

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 was best budget phone last year in June or july 2015. 
i know you buy Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 and you want to defend it.  but Huawei Honor 5X is million times better.  blows it out the water.  but people don't want to hear the truth, truth hurts.
Huawei Honor 5X  the best budget phone right now.


----------



## BigD18t (Mar 27, 2016)

I still have my Vodafone su6 but I would buy the 5X now if I had the money, great device and the company are really good on social media helping people.

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 27, 2016)

BigD18t said:


> I still have my Vodafone su6 but I would buy the 5X now if I had the money, great device and the company are really good on social media helping people.
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



you can sell Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 on gumtree or Ebay or Amazon for £100 if your lucky.
then buy Huawei Honor 5X only £50 more, i think its really worth it. for a premium build quality aluminum, finger print scanner.
Huawei Honor 5X don't look like £150 phone, it looks like a £500+ phone.
but thats upto you.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 27, 2016)

do you work for huawei??i think you should buy one and take it to a hotel for a night of passion


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 27, 2016)

russy23 said:


> do you work for huawei??i think you should buy one and take it to a hotel for a night of passion

Click to collapse



no. i don't work for Huawei.  i like to speak the truth.  nothing but the truth!﻿
plus lots of reviews are saying  Huawei Honor 5X is the best budget phone.  
are all these professional reviews working for Huawei? no they not.

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------

if you think am lying or working for huawei? then what about techRadar? ,PocketNOw, TechnoBuffalo, The Verge, ZDNet, TechRepublic, GSM arena, RealDetroitBORG? to name a few.
i don't get any money if you buy the phone or not.
i just like to help people make the right choice.  if you dis-agree thats fine. if you agree that's also fine.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 27, 2016)

im sure there both awesome phones for the cost, i got the SU6 for £100 so im happy with that


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 27, 2016)

russy23 said:


> im sure there both awesome phones for the cost, i got the SU6 for £100 so im happy with that

Click to collapse



did you test the battery consumption on last rr update?¿


----------



## russy23 (Mar 27, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> did you test the battery consumption on last rr update?¿

Click to collapse



not as such, but it did seem to drain quickly after wifi was connected..


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 27, 2016)

russy23 said:


> not as such, but it did seem to drain quickly after wifi was connected..

Click to collapse



yeah maybe the always on capacitive bottons when touch the screen are the case......

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 27, 2016)

hopefully the man will figure it all out when his ate all the easter eggs


----------



## Rojofa92 (Mar 27, 2016)

.


----------



## Carlossilva_portuga (Mar 28, 2016)

Rojofa92 said:


> The Honor 5X looks great and has a few advantages over the SU6, but they won't make it worth the £50-70 more for many people based on their usage and preferences. I have no bias or affiliation towards ZTE or the SU6, but I do have first hand experience of using the device for a few months, and I can't see where I'd find much tangible benefit from having the 5X instead.
> 
> The SU6 easily handles everything I ask from it so I don't notice any technical specs being a bottleneck on performance, and I use a case so the only exposed part is the screen. Arguably this nullifies the two main reasons for me to go for a 5X (specs/build quality). A better camera and dual SIM would be nice though.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



one can not work on CyanogenMod ROM ? of which comes not .dat file that you can open the zip system folder.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Mar 28, 2016)

umbrokhan said:


> no. i don't work for Huawei.  i like to speak the truth.  nothing but the truth!﻿
> plus lots of reviews are saying  Huawei Honor 5X is the best budget phone.
> are all these professional reviews working for Huawei? no they not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



But you're not 'speaking the truth' are you, you're just looking for validation of your choice to spend 50% and more on a phone. Well, good for you.

People on here are generally happy to have spent £100 (or £125 depending on when they bought it) on a very good phone for the price.

You're just looking silly banging on about it, why don't you and find the Honor 5X thread and crow on there. No doubt someone will come along and tell you about a phone that 'only' costs £50 more and it's so much better, will you agree with them?


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 28, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> But you're not 'speaking the truth' are you, you're just looking for validation of your choice to spend 50% and more on a phone. Well, good for you.
> 
> People on here are generally happy to have spent £100 (or £125 depending on when they bought it) on a very good phone for the price.
> 
> You're just looking silly banging on about it, why don't you and find the Honor 5X thread and crow on there. No doubt someone will come along and tell you about a phone that 'only' costs £50 more and it's so much better, will you agree with them?

Click to collapse



Ok anything else???


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## maxibombo (Mar 28, 2016)

My Smart Ultra 6 was 90€ plus 1000 points of club viva Vodafone, around 70 pounds. With the 170 pounds of the Honor 5x i could buy two SU6 and use them in SLi.  Old fashioned Nvidia vs ATI wars.


----------



## mihairimia (Mar 28, 2016)

Is any moderator on this forum ? 
Please delete all offtopic posts!


----------



## umbrokhan (Mar 28, 2016)

maxibombo said:


> My Smart Ultra 6 was 90€ plus 1000 points of club viva Vodafone, around 70 pounds. With the 170 pounds of the Honor 5x i could buy two SU6 and use them in SLi.  Old fashioned Nvidia vs ATI wars.

Click to collapse



maybe Vodafone Smart Ultra 2016 version can figure out how to beat Huawei honor 5x.  don't need to get angry guys. 
they both good phones for the price. nothing wrong learning from each other mistakes. and making a better phone this year.
If huawei can do it then vodafone and moto G can do it aswell. If you complain then the company will listen to it customers. Like they did with Samsung galaxy s7 people wanted a bigger battery and SD slot, water proof so Samsung listen to its ciustomer's and brought it back.
So same thing applies to Vodafone and moto G we have to complain to make things better and cheaper.


----------



## weeandykidd (Mar 28, 2016)

The ROM seems pretty good all over, the only major issue I'm facing is sometimes the phone will randomly lock up and seem as if it is powered off, no lights no screen no audio.

Holding in the power button forces a reboot, any idea what's going on there? Can provide logcats or whatever if it helps
cheers


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 28, 2016)

weeandykidd said:


> The ROM seems pretty good all over, the only major issue I'm facing is sometimes the phone will randomly lock up and seem as if it is powered off, no lights no screen no audio.
> 
> Holding in the power button forces a reboot, any idea what's going on there? Can provide logcats or whatever if it helps
> cheers

Click to collapse



I've seen this happen, no idea what causes it though. Hard part will be capturing a logcat while it's happening, or possibly getting the logcat for the rom while in recovery. 

Any help in getting some useful information would be great. 

For me personally it's an inconvenience and not something that annoys me enough to spend a lot of time investigating unless someone finds a reproducible case that can force it at will 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mihairimia (Mar 29, 2016)

+1 for locking up. Just this morning after the alarm went on, I hit the snozze button - phone went blank with no chance to unlock it. It unlocked after 5 or 6 attempts from power button. As a possible issue I might add the low signal of wifi compared to stock.


----------



## russy23 (Mar 29, 2016)

honestly im not using this rom, i installed it on my other SU6 and tested it, but not using it really, i did notice once that it took a while to wake up.....


----------



## Oubadah (Mar 29, 2016)

..


----------



## lxda (Mar 29, 2016)

Hello, I tested RR for 24 hours. The only negative thing I noticed, and it's not a small issue, is the battery drain overnight in standby. On stock ROM, I'll drop maybe 3% battery on standby for 10 hours. On this I lost something like 20%. Someone else mentioned that it could be due to the buttons being on, but on mine I have them turned off by default.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Mar 30, 2016)

lxda said:


> Hello, I tested RR for 24 hours. The only negative thing I noticed, and it's not a small issue, is the battery drain overnight in standby. On stock ROM, I'll drop maybe 3% battery on standby for 10 hours. On this I lost something like 20%. Someone else mentioned that it could be due to the buttons being on, but on mine I have them turned off by default.

Click to collapse



ya this is the biggest bug for a daily use...

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 30, 2016)

lxda said:


> Hello, I tested RR for 24 hours. The only negative thing I noticed, and it's not a small issue, is the battery drain overnight in standby. On stock ROM, I'll drop maybe 3% battery on standby for 10 hours. On this I lost something like 20%. Someone else mentioned that it could be due to the buttons being on, but on mine I have them turned off by default.

Click to collapse



I usually have mine on WiFi or airplane mode. Not sure about how much drop in wifi I get but in airplane mode pretty sure it is 0% for me. 
What do the battery stats tell you? 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsimon (Mar 30, 2016)

*New update*

Hi a new update has been pushed out to my smart ultra 6 this afternoon, stability and Bluetooth update, 43mb update so not expecting many changes, maybe a step closer to MM though. 
On stock ROM Vodafone UK.
Now on UK07b


----------



## Hoobba (Mar 30, 2016)

I also got new update,  where can I check changelog or update notes? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulsimon (Mar 30, 2016)

I have no idea, Vodafone don't normally publish change logs as far as I'm aware, but I'm sure a talented dev may have a way


----------



## russy23 (Mar 31, 2016)

did you say your updating the rom this week or not @c0d3x42


----------



## Aadh100 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Change log for the Vodafone Smart ultra 6 2016 update*



paulsimon said:


> I have no idea, Vodafone don't normally publish change logs as far as I'm aware, but I'm sure a talented dev may have a way

Click to collapse




If you want to see the change log, go to settings, scroll down to about, select software updates at the top, select the settings icon at the top right and select settings, and select history to see the change log of all the updates.


----------



## c0d3x42 (Mar 31, 2016)

russy23 said:


> did you say your updating the rom this week or not @c0d3x42

Click to collapse



Not. 


Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Mar 31, 2016)

ok cool


----------



## nhmanas (Apr 1, 2016)

Guys... This is Android one 3rd generation. Almost same specs with vfsu6. 

http://m.gadgets.ndtv.com/general-mobile-5-plus-3342

So can we do something with it?
_____________
Edit: sorry guys it is a snap 617 I saw it after I post


----------



## VSU6 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi guys,

On my SU6 I can't change the volume while the phone is locked, either with the screen on or off. Has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Apr 10, 2016)

VSU6 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> On my SU6 I can't change the volume while the phone is locked, either with the screen on or off. Has anyone else had the same problem?

Click to collapse



That's not a bug, it's a feature.

BTW, the volume buttons do work with music players whether screen on or off.


----------



## VSU6 (Apr 16, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> That's not a bug, it's a feature.
> 
> BTW, the volume buttons do work with music players whether screen on or off.

Click to collapse



And I suppose it's a 'feature' that you can't turn off? The other android phones I've been able to check all let you change notification/ring volume when locked.

And thanks for the help


----------



## lxda (Apr 16, 2016)

VSU6 said:


> And I suppose it's a 'feature' that you can't turn off? The other android phones I've been able to check all let you change notification/ring volume when locked.
> 
> And thanks for the help

Click to collapse



No setting for it but I'm sure there's an app, xposed module, rom etc.


----------



## RockinPlay (Apr 19, 2016)

any sign of 6.0 on this ?


----------



## 2n2u (Apr 19, 2016)

Nope


----------



## Drumlistik (Apr 22, 2016)

RessurectionRom its very good Rom, the only one that has Theme Manager like cyanoGenMod . the thing that really makes me using StockRom its the battery drain... I hope the Dev can make some good tweak for battery drain. Someone knows something to put the Rom more usable? Like kernel auditor? I dont know how to use . if someone could help. Thanks any advance and keep the good work Dev [emoji6] 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## lxda (Apr 23, 2016)

Activity is dying down in this thread :'(


----------



## nosidefcp (Apr 24, 2016)

If someone want my wifes vdf smart ultra i have ot listed in eBay. Two covers and tempered glass aplied. Excelente condition

ebay.co.uk/itm/301937078421


----------



## VodaS6 (Apr 25, 2016)

New Ultra 6 owner here!

Has anyone managed to change the DPI on their Smart Ultra 6 so that they can fit more content on their screen?

I just upgraded from a 4.5" phone to the 5.5" Ultra 6 but was a bit sad to see I can't fit more lines of text or view more emails in my inbox on the screen than I can on the old smaller screen phone. 

This app seems to do the trick, but I haven't rooted my phone yet (should I?):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/apps-games/root-window-manipulator-t2846784?

Anyone tried Window Manipulator on the Vodafone Smart Ultra 6?

Thanks!


----------



## movitum (Apr 26, 2016)

VodaS6 said:


> New Ultra 6 owner here!
> 
> Has anyone managed to change the DPI on their Smart Ultra 6 so that they can fit more content on their screen?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you dont need any app or root, just do 
adb shell wm density dpi_you_want


----------



## VodaS6 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks, wlll give that a try!

Also, is it possible to hide the network name from the status bar at the top? My old phone (Moto G) has the option in the settings but the Vodafone SU6 doesn't seem to have that option.

Thanks!


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Apr 27, 2016)

VodaS6 said:


> Thanks, wlll give that a try!
> 
> Also, is it possible to hide the network name from the status bar at the top? My old phone (Moto G) has the option in the settings but the Vodafone SU6 doesn't seem to have that option.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Fairly sure you need root to do that bit.


----------



## Trinotet (Apr 27, 2016)

New version from the Gipsy Rom  

Gipsy v4:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/500w2t21t06d2ia/Gypsy_ROM_v4.0_.zip

By default will be installed the dark theme.
If you prefer the default theme just flash this in vthe recovery:

STOCK THEME
After  gypsy rom first boot reboot to recovery and flash this:

http://www.mediafire.com/download/1ljagvceshf7p01/stock_theme.zip

later wipe cache and dalvik cache reboot and enjoy

Source: http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...op-511-deodexedmore-performanceonline/?page=1


----------



## keegank97 (Apr 27, 2016)

*Soft Bricked my SU6*

Hi guys i rooted my phone with kingroot and installed a custom recovery which is Team Win aka TWRP. When installing a rebooting a new root application it has gotten me stuck in a boot loop (phone is just stuck on boot logo), i am able to boot into the twrp recovery menu i have wiped all the data and caches but it does not seem to get me out of the loop, i do not have a back up and i am wondering if anyone has a solution for this. The one I am leaning towards at the moment is that of flashing a stock ROM onto the phone i could be completely wrong so i need your guys help !!!


----------



## Trinotet (Apr 28, 2016)

keegank97 said:


> Hi guys i rooted my phone with kingroot and installed a custom recovery which is Team Win aka TWRP. When installing a rebooting a new root application it has gotten me stuck in a boot loop (phone is just stuck on boot logo), i am able to boot into the twrp recovery menu i have wiped all the data and caches but it does not seem to get me out of the loop, i do not have a back up and i am wondering if anyone has a solution for this. The one I am leaning towards at the moment is that of flashing a stock ROM onto the phone i could be completely wrong so i need your guys help !!!

Click to collapse



just download and flash the Gipsy Rom via twrp and you're done  

Gipsy v4:
http://www.mediafire.com/download/50..._ROM_v4.0_.zip


----------



## keegank97 (Apr 28, 2016)

*Stock Rom*

Hey guys managed to get my device out of bootloop but the rom i used is play up i no longer want to be rooted and i am wondering if any of you have a stock rom i can use to flash with, i bought my phone in ireland and i am currently in new zealand if that helps


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Apr 28, 2016)

keegank97 said:


> Hey guys managed to get my device out of bootloop but the rom i used is play up i no longer want to be rooted and i am wondering if any of you have a stock rom i can use to flash with, i bought my phone in ireland and i am currently in new zealand if that helps

Click to collapse



You'll have to go to Modaco but thy're pretty much all listed: http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375788-vodafone-smart-ultra-6-stock-roms-otas-and-recoveries/


----------



## parkoper (May 7, 2016)

I recently purchased a Vodafone Ultra 6 and I love it... but it kinda lags (it runs on 5.1.1). I just rooted it and did some tweaks but still no help. Can you guys suggest me a ROM or something to make my phone faster please?

Just so you understand the lag: basically, even the app drawer gets stuck for some milliseconds when scrolling.

Edit: I actually just figured out that the lag is mainly related to system stuff. Some examples of lagging:
- sliding from up to down to get the notifications & settings (wifi, bluetooth and everything)
- scrolling in app drawer (sometimes it is fine)

It is funny cause I played some pretty intensive games on it and there were no lags, only the phone got hot.

------------
The most annoying lag is definitely in the app drawer and notification drawer.
I also own this old android phone:  gsmarena .com/allview_a4_duo-6021.php and it does not lag in the app drawer like the Vodafone SU6.


----------



## xtr3m3 (May 8, 2016)

letrix42 said:


> I recently purchased a Vodafone Ultra 6 and I love it... but it kinda lags (it runs on 5.1.1). I just rooted it and did some tweaks but still no help. Can you guys suggest me a ROM or something to make my phone faster please?
> 
> Just so you understand the lag: basically, even the app drawer gets stuck for some milliseconds when scrolling.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try using GravityBox (Xposed) to disable translucent decor. 
The lag is still there for my phone, but it is slightly faster in other areas, and a little more battery friendly.

Also, there is only one custom ROM, check on Modaco.


----------



## parkoper (May 8, 2016)

xtr3m3 said:


> Try using GravityBox (Xposed) to disable translucent decor.
> The lag is still there for my phone, but it is slightly faster in other areas, and a little more battery friendly.
> 
> Also, there is only one custom ROM, check on Modaco.

Click to collapse



Thanks man, I disabled it from GravityBox and I don't know if it's placebo or not, for me it feels a little better. I also use Greenify and hibernate 95% of my apps. It just seems weird for me that such potent CPU can't handle basic system tasks, so it has to be some software related thingy I bet.

It still lags when I swipe down for notifications though arghhh. Should I install the cumstom Modaco ROM? WIll it help my phone run faster? Have you installed it?
---
Also, calling someone lags so bad. Like, I press to call someone (sometimes by mistake) and the screen just freezes for 3-4 seconds. I can still hear the tone ringing... so I can't even cancel a call. That is really really bad. Please tell me it is fixable or I will smash the phone.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (May 10, 2016)

letrix42 said:


> Thanks man, I disabled it from GravityBox and I don't know if it's placebo or not, for me it feels a little better. I also use Greenify and hibernate 95% of my apps. It just seems weird for me that such potent CPU can't handle basic system tasks, so it has to be some software related thingy I bet.
> 
> It still lags when I swipe down for notifications though arghhh. Should I install the cumstom Modaco ROM? WIll it help my phone run faster? Have you installed it?
> ---
> Also, calling someone lags so bad. Like, I press to call someone (sometimes by mistake) and the screen just freezes for 3-4 seconds. I can still hear the tone ringing... so I can't even cancel a call. That is really really bad. Please tell me it is fixable or I will smash the phone.

Click to collapse



Changing phone's resolution to 720p solves many things...
open usb debugging from developer options and open command line from your pc

720p HD values:

```
adb shell wm size 720x1280 && adb shell wm density 320 && adb reboot
```

This is your cure, but if you dont like it try this, this is for more resolution, leaser performance (but still better than stock value) 900p HD+ values:


```
adb shell wm size 900x1600 && adb shell wm density 400 && adb reboot
```

If you don't like any of these, here's your stock values which is 1080p FHD:

```
adb shell wm size 1080x1920 && adb shell wm density 480 && adb reboot
```


----------



## russy23 (May 10, 2016)

Stupid suggestion..I'm pretty sure people bought this phone for the 1080 screen..I can live with a nanosecond delay


----------



## GadgetManIRL (May 14, 2016)

letrix42 said:


> Thanks man, I disabled it from GravityBox and I don't know if it's placebo or not, for me it feels a little better. I also use Greenify and hibernate 95% of my apps. It just seems weird for me that such potent CPU can't handle basic system tasks, so it has to be some software related thingy I bet.
> 
> It still lags when I swipe down for notifications though arghhh. Should I install the cumstom Modaco ROM? WIll it help my phone run faster? Have you installed it?
> ---
> Also, calling someone lags so bad. Like, I press to call someone (sometimes by mistake) and the screen just freezes for 3-4 seconds. I can still hear the tone ringing... so I can't even cancel a call. That is really really bad. Please tell me it is fixable or I will smash the phone.

Click to collapse



Did you edit build.prop after installing xposed? You need to otherwise you will have lag.

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/375872-xposed-lags-no-more/



> Get latest version here:xposed framework
> download xposed-v74-sdk21-arm.zip
> 
> At first make a backup with twrp.
> ...

Click to collapse



Version numbers will be out of date now but follow the guide and you'll have no more lag.


----------



## parkoper (May 14, 2016)

GadgetManIRL said:


> Did you edit build.prop after installing xposed? You need to otherwise you will have lag.
> 
> 
> Version numbers will be out of date now but follow the guide and you'll have no more lag.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the replies guys. I installed the Gipsy ROM from Modaco & stock theme and everything is so much better. Case solved I would say.


----------



## lxda (May 16, 2016)

letrix42 said:


> Thanks man, I disabled it from GravityBox and I don't know if it's placebo or not, for me it feels a little better. I also use Greenify and hibernate 95% of my apps. It just seems weird for me that such potent CPU can't handle basic system tasks, so it has to be some software related thingy I bet.
> 
> It still lags when I swipe down for notifications though arghhh. Should I install the cumstom Modaco ROM? WIll it help my phone run faster? Have you installed it?
> ---
> Also, calling someone lags so bad. Like, I press to call someone (sometimes by mistake) and the screen just freezes for 3-4 seconds. I can still hear the tone ringing... so I can't even cancel a call. That is really really bad. Please tell me it is fixable or I will smash the phone.

Click to collapse



Yeah I still get the call lag and swipe down lag. You can also change animation timings in Settings > Developer Options to speed up the animation of it.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (May 18, 2016)

lxda said:


> Yeah I still get the call lag and swipe down lag. You can also change animation timings in Settings > Developer Options to speed up the animation of it.

Click to collapse



I've always been puzzled as to why some people report lag (notification swipe down or in the App drawer) and others (me for a start) have none whatsoever. I'm on the Turkish rom (patched up) and have never rooted this phone.


----------



## lxda (May 18, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> I've always been puzzled as to why some people report lag (notification swipe down or in the App drawer) and others (me for a start) have none whatsoever. I'm on the Turkish rom (patched up) and have never rooted this phone.

Click to collapse



Never rooted this might be the reason.. haha. Xposed in particular introduces a lot of lag and it's just the challenge of removing this added lag


----------



## movitum (May 19, 2016)

phone lags 100% stock too some people just choose not to notice it  just use a better phone for a while and then come back to stock su6 and tell me it doesnt lag lol...

i never noticed any difference in lag from stock to root+xposed (with build.prop tweak to avoid that crazy lag), must be a real small difference if it really exists


----------



## BlueMoonRising (May 20, 2016)

movitum said:


> phone lags 100% stock too some people just choose not to notice it  just use a better phone for a while and then come back to stock su6 and tell me it doesnt lag lol...
> 
> i never noticed any difference in lag from stock to root+xposed (with build.prop tweak to avoid that crazy lag), must be a real small difference if it really exists

Click to collapse



I don't notice it because it's not there bud, not on mine anyway. As I said, some people have different experiences on it for some reason.


----------



## lxda (May 20, 2016)

movitum said:


> phone lags 100% stock too some people just choose not to notice it  just use a better phone for a while and then come back to stock su6 and tell me it doesnt lag lol...
> 
> i never noticed any difference in lag from stock to root+xposed (with build.prop tweak to avoid that crazy lag), must be a real small difference if it really exists

Click to collapse



I thought when people say lag they mean an unintentional stuttering or delay of some UI feature. What you described just sounds like you're expecting your budget phone to perform as well as a flagship which has better specs. Also, I can confirm that I had no "lag" on stock.


----------



## movitum (May 21, 2016)

lxda said:


> I thought when people say lag they mean an unintentional stuttering or delay of some UI feature. What you described just sounds like you're expecting your budget phone to perform as well as a flagship which has better specs. Also, I can confirm that I had no "lag" on stock.

Click to collapse



i call those micro stutters lag ofc im not expecitng this phones performance to match a flagship...


----------



## cRaZyzMaN (May 25, 2016)

> unofficial.BETA.cm12.1 for vodafone smart ultra
> 
> TRY IT AT YOUR OWN RISK I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE,FIRST DO A NANDROID BUCKUP ITS A BETA ROM,PLEASE REPORT ANY BUG
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



found it in other board, not mine


----------



## BlueMoonRising (May 25, 2016)

cRaZyzMaN said:


> found it in other board, not mine

Click to collapse



For anyone who doesn't know, the other 'board' is Modaco http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/377276-unofficialbetacm121-for-vodafone-smart-ultra/


----------



## Heisenberg (May 26, 2016)

[Size=+1]Thread cleaned.

If you can't post respectfully don't post at all. The kind of aggressive flaming I've seen in this thread is unacceptable. If you don't have this phone then you probably have no business here, trolling other members for your own enjoyment is not part of what's ok here at XDA. Please take the time to freshen your memory of our rules here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/announcement.php?a=81

This is the only warning that will be given, if there's more nonsense in this thread we'll be having a more serious talk. Let's keep it civil, thanks.[/size]


----------



## nhmanas (May 26, 2016)

Heisenberg said:


> [Size=+1]Thread cleaned.
> 
> If you can't post respectfully don't post at all. The kind of aggressive flaming I've seen in this thread is unacceptable. If you don't have this phone then you probably have no business here, trolling other members for your own enjoyment is not part of what's ok here at XDA. Please take the time to freshen your memory of our rules here:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hey, I already have this phone.
It's not my main, but I have it.

Check my older posts. I'm the first one who updated 5.1.1 in this forum.

Edit: some people don't agree with me but there's tons of big lags that human eye can see and they are so obvious! I'm not talking about tiny little lags...

When I say these I am the disrespectful guy. Sorry


----------



## BritishBeefUK (May 29, 2016)

*Can't data roam abroad - help!*

I've not long had my Smart Ultra 6 and I love it.  However,  I am on holiday at the moment abroad in Portugal and can't use data for some reason.  I am from  UK and my phone is stock,  unlocked and  on  O2 network.  I have the O2 Travel enabled so it should just work.  I have obviously turned on data roaming in the phones settings.  Is there something I'm missing? I don't get any data notification at the top (like 3G 4G H+ etc) 

I can make calls as my phone is successfully roaming for voice. 

It worked fine on my old HTC M8 using the same sim so I know it's nothing to do with O2. 

Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (May 29, 2016)

BritishBeefUK said:


> I've not long had my Smart Ultra 6 and I love it.  However,  I am on holiday at the moment abroad in Portugal and can't use data for some reason.  I am from  UK and my phone is stock,  unlocked and  on  O2 network.  I have the O2 Travel enabled so it should just work.  I have obviously turned on data roaming in the phones settings.  Is there something I'm missing? I don't get any data notification at the top (like 3G 4G H+ etc)
> 
> I can make calls as my phone is successfully roaming for voice.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The only thing I can see from the O2 FAQ's that jumps out is:-

'*Accidental roaming and how to prevent it*

Accidental roaming might occur if you're in an area close to national borders and your phone picks up the network across the border. If this happens, you may be charged as though you were roaming in the country across the border.

You can prevent this by setting your handset to do a manual network selection as opposed to an automatic network selection and select the O2 network. This way if you lose the O2 network, your handset won't try to connect you to a different network.'

http://www.o2.co.uk/help/pay-and-go/using-your-phone-abroad

Have you got it on automatic network selection?


----------



## BritishBeefUK (May 29, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> The only thing I can see from the O2 FAQ's that jumps out is:-
> 
> '*Accidental roaming and how to prevent it*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did originally have it on auto but I've manually tried the only 3 networks available to me.  They are all Portuguese and still don't work.

---------- Post added at 11:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:43 AM ----------

Got it working! After reading advice on the  O2 forum I reset the APN  settings to default and now it works. I hadn't changed them so not sure what had happened. 

Thanks for helping BMR.


----------



## Trinotet (May 29, 2016)

Another custom rom for the smart ultra 6 

PORT ROM UNOFFICIAL MOKEE 5.1.1 FOR VODAFONE SMART ULTRA





TRY IT AT YOUR OWN RISK I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE,FIRST DO A NANDROID BUCKUP ,PLEASE REPORT ANY BUG

What is this rom?

This mokee*rom is a port of coolpad f2 rom,adapted to VSU6*

so maybe in some apps or in usb conection names the phone as coolpad

kernel is a "hibrid" kernel(stock,RR and cm from coolpad)so it can be unestable

Screenshots



whats works?

ril

sound

calls

wifi

sensors

camera

bluetooth..

led notification.

gps

mobile data

caller blacklist seems to work

Bugs



-cant choose prefered network 4g/gsm is default and unique option*(in settings you can change but does nothing)

-No NFC

-no radio

probadly more bugs you test and tell me



instalation

-copy rom to internal/external memory

-boot tprw recovery

-wipe factory reset

-flash rom

-reboot and enjoy

link

http://www.mediafire.com/download/npplh2e9ezashna/MK51.1-P839V55-201603120030-UNOFFICIAL.zip

Gaaps

go here*http://opengapps.org/*and choose "arm" and "5.1" and the pakage you want and flash by TWRP


SOURCE: Modaco forum


----------



## amh10 (May 30, 2016)

I've been enjoying this ROM for 48 hours. Not sure if I should install Xposed, but I'll try it anyaway.


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## lxda (May 30, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> ...

Click to collapse



Someone posted it like 3 posts above yours. Also, at least link the Modaco page you got it from?..


----------



## Trinotet (May 30, 2016)

lxda said:


> Someone posted it like 3 posts above yours. Also, at least link the Modaco page you got it from?..

Click to collapse



The one i post its another rom!! Please read...
Someone post the cm12.1 and i have posted the mokee rom

There is the cm12.1 rom (http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/377276-port-rom-unofficialbetacm121-for-vodafone-smart-ultra/) and this mokee 5.1.1 rom (http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/377293-port-rom-unofficial-mokee-511/)


----------



## gitanillo87 (May 30, 2016)

maybe FLYME OS rom comes soon...


----------



## Trinotet (May 30, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> maybe FLYME OS rom comes soon...

Click to collapse



Whith no bugs?


----------



## gitanillo87 (May 30, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> Whith no bugs?

Click to collapse



same bugs of cm and mokee[emoji15] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart Ultra mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (May 31, 2016)

If you fix the network selection 4g-3g-2g it will be a great battery saver


----------



## gitanillo87 (May 31, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> If you fix the network selection 4g-3g-2g it will be a great battery saver

Click to collapse



yeah so dificult its a native bug on source rom.[emoji20] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart Ultra mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Trinotet (May 31, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> maybe FLYME OS rom comes soon...

Click to collapse






PORT ROM FLYME OS *5.1.1 FOR VODAFONE SMART ULTRA





TRY IT AT YOUR OWN RISK I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE,FIRST DO A NANDROID BUCKUP ,PLEASE REPORT ANY BUG

What is this rom?

This FLYME*rom is a port of coolpad f2 rom,adapted to VSU6*

so maybe in some apps or in usb conection names the phone as coolpad

kernel is a "hibrid" kernel(stock,RR and FLYME*from coolpad)so it can be unestable

Screenshots





whats works?

ril

sound

calls

wifi

sensors

camera

bluetooth..

led notification.

gps

mobile data

caller blacklist seems to work

Bugs



-cant choose prefered network 4g/gsm is default and unique option*(in settings you can change but does nothing)

-No NFC

-no radio

probadly more bugs you test and tell me



instalation

-copy rom to internal/external memory

-boot tprw recovery

-wipe factory reset

-flash rom

-reboot and enjoy

link

http://www.mediafire.com/download/213td3h6mulh151/flymeos.zip



Gaaps

go here*http://opengapps.org/**and choose "arm" and "5.1" and the pakage you want and flash by TWRP


SOURCE: MODACO Forum (http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/377296-port-rom-flyme-os-511)


----------



## FaizanChauhaan (May 31, 2016)

Need This Firmware !


----------



## lxda (May 31, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> The one i post its another rom!! Please read...
> Someone post the cm12.1 and i have posted the mokee rom
> 
> There is the cm12.1 rom (http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/377276-port-rom-unofficialbetacm121-for-vodafone-smart-ultra/) and this mokee 5.1.1 rom (http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/377293-port-rom-unofficial-mokee-511/)

Click to collapse



Sorry, my mistake


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Jun 4, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> yeah so dificult its a native bug on source rom.[emoji20]
> 
> Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart Ultra mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any plans to port a MM rom?


----------



## gitanillo87 (Jun 4, 2016)

GadgetManIRL said:


> Any plans to port a MM rom?

Click to collapse



dificult without mm kernel for this device...[emoji20] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart Ultra mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Jun 4, 2016)

Hi,

I've been using Gipsy ROM for a while and it's pretty nice but I'm wondering if, now that there's Cyanogen, Mokee and Flyme, there's a better performing ROM?
Did anyone try them and found out which ROM is the quickest? @gitanillo87, I don't know if you could help me on that?

Thanks for the input,
Solid

PS: @gitanillo87 Thanks for the time you invested in the development.


----------



## lxda (Jun 4, 2016)

Solid_Snake.Pt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been using Gipsy ROM for a while and it's pretty nice but I'm wondering if, now that there's Cyanogen, Mokee and Flyme, there's a better performing ROM?
> Did anyone try them and found out which ROM is the quickest? @gitanillo87, I don't know if you could help me on that?
> ...

Click to collapse



The Gypsy ROM has been around for longer so can be considered more stable. The others are ports and probably aren't perfect for this device like the Gypsy one. In terms of features Cyanogen/Mokee/Flyme beat Gypsy by a mile.


----------



## gitanillo87 (Jun 4, 2016)

lxda said:


> The Gypsy ROM has been around for longer so can be considered more stable. The others are ports and probably aren't perfect for this device like the Gypsy one. In terms of features Cyanogen/Mokee/Flyme beat Gypsy by a mile.

Click to collapse



Well for now i have original spain stock 07b and maybe soon make a gypsy v5 with all updated...[emoji6] 

about custom roms...bugs are so difficult to fix because base rom is a dual sim rom and modem and ril issue are by default,and in extension radio fm...[emoji20] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Jun 5, 2016)

can you port from the yu yereka, that has MM even though it didnt officialy get it, has the same cpu etc


----------



## gitanillo87 (Jun 5, 2016)

russy23 said:


> can you port from the yu yereka, that has MM even though it didnt officialy get it, has the same cpu etc

Click to collapse



yeah but there are two problems,yurekas kernel works with 64bits cant port to VSU(need some files from stock kernel and it works with 32 bits) ,and its dual sim too(RIL Problems) so its a good idea, but cant do it


----------



## russy23 (Jun 5, 2016)

there has to be a very similar phone out there somewhere that has good rom support

hasnt the kernal source been released for the SU6


----------



## LUNARIO (Jun 6, 2016)

It has but its 32 bits maybe thats why it cant be ported anyway http://opensource.ztedevice.com/ kernel is there

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## gitanillo87 (Jun 6, 2016)

LUNARIO said:


> It has but its 32 bits maybe thats why it cant be ported anyway http://opensource.ztedevice.com/ kernel is there
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



news about bugs:  seems i fixit network prefered and radio fm....testing now:good:


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Trinotet (Jun 6, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> news about bugs:  seems i fixit network prefered and radio fm....testing now:good:

Click to collapse



Great news  
Mokee with network bug corrected will be great


----------



## lxda (Jun 6, 2016)

Wasn't WileyFox Swift supposed to be similar or something? I remember reading about that when first buying this phone. I think that one comes with CM out of the box


----------



## Trinotet (Jun 6, 2016)

That is a quadcore snapdragon 410


----------



## gitanillo87 (Jun 6, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> Great news
> Mokee with network bug corrected will be great

Click to collapse



yeah its uploading now...[emoji6] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gitanillo87 (Jun 6, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> yeah its uploading now...[emoji6]
> 
> Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



sorry mediafire upload failed two times..will try tomorrow [emoji106] 

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Jun 6, 2016)

Is this official mm rom?
http://www.ztedevice.com/support/3738868b-0ab2-42b1-89e5-8851f241bc85.html

I heard this on vf Turkey board from some guy


----------



## russy23 (Jun 6, 2016)

That will be lollipop with latest update


----------



## nhmanas (Jun 6, 2016)

russy23 said:


> That will be lollipop with latest update

Click to collapse



So it's not mm right?

We'll receive mm after this correct?


----------



## LUNARIO (Jun 6, 2016)

I doubt that mm will be officially avaiable 

Enviado do meu Smart Ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## gitanillo87 (Jun 7, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> Is this official mm rom?
> http://www.ztedevice.com/support/3738868b-0ab2-42b1-89e5-8851f241bc85.html
> 
> I heard this on vf Turkey board from some guy

Click to collapse



this link is a minor update of LP look at the size...

Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nhmanas (Jun 7, 2016)

gitanillo87 said:


> this link is a minor update of LP look at the size...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Vodafone Smart ultra 6 mediante Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's ~850MB it don't look like a minor update 

Edit: actually I'm not looking for an OS update. Lags are my real problem.

Mm is heavier than lp. It can be more problematic. But who knows... we'll see


----------



## LUNARIO (Jun 7, 2016)

Its the full 07b pt that was avaiable on ota a few days ago 5.11

Enviado do meu Smart Ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## russy23 (Jun 7, 2016)

The smart ultra 7 with practically the same specs will have mm out the box, so the smart ultra 6 wont get it, else vodafone will be shooting themselves in the foot so to speak


----------



## russy23 (Jun 8, 2016)

Tthat 1/16th second of delay you call lag must be a real issue


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jun 8, 2016)

russy23 said:


> The smart ultra 7 with practically the same specs will have mm out the box, so the smart ultra 6 wont get it, else vodafone will be shooting themselves in the foot so to speak

Click to collapse



If someone can get their hands on the SU7 MM rom would that not be usable on the SU6? Or at least give the devs something to work with?


----------



## OfficerJimLahey (Jun 11, 2016)

Thread cleaned.  In the future, please refrain from attacking someone else's choice in phone.


----------



## lxda (Jun 11, 2016)

I feel like mods have nothing better to do with their lives but thanks all the same


----------



## umbrokhan (Jun 14, 2016)

Vodafone Smart Platinum 7 for £300 with VR set?  is it worth it?
then on the other side you have OnePlus 3....


----------



## Rojofa92 (Jun 14, 2016)

.


----------



## ohyesman (Jun 14, 2016)

umbrokhan said:


> Vodafone Smart Platinum 7 for £300 with VR set?  is it worth it?
> then on the other side you have OnePlus 3....

Click to collapse



Urmm it's £300 without vr set from what I've read so far... it's an additional accessory available to buy from what I've seen 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Trinotet (Jun 15, 2016)

The Vodafone Smart Ultra 7 its avaiable in Portugal for 209Euros.
https://loja.vodafone.pt/telemoveis/vodafone/smart-ultra-7-preto?src=ON


----------



## ohyesman (Jun 15, 2016)

This is what is known as the smart 7 pro over there 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Jun 15, 2016)

No, there is the Vodafone smart ultra 7, and there will be (this month) the Vodafone smart platinum 7, which is the same as Vodafone smart pro 7.


----------



## ohyesman (Jun 15, 2016)

Yes... I was saying to trinonet that the phone talking about here is the pro over there. 

Wonder how much the su7 will cost as the pro/platinum is to costly for the specs and competition. 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## anafernandes27 (Jun 16, 2016)

Vodafone smart platinum 7 is available in Portugal (€390, online).


----------



## Notenoughtime (Jun 18, 2016)

Any chance ? of this being legit or is it one of those 'up the  garden path' things that crop up all to often 

http://android-custom-rom.net/download/rom-vodafone-smart-ultra-6/

Claims to be Marshmallow, would someone more experienced like to take a look and report back. 
Thanks


----------



## LUNARIO (Jun 18, 2016)

Its fake site been discussed here few times already

Enviado do meu Smart Ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jun 19, 2016)

Notenoughtime said:


> Any chance ? of this being legit or is it one of those 'up the  garden path' things that crop up all to often
> 
> http://android-custom-rom.net/download/rom-vodafone-smart-ultra-6/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As said it's a scam, for everybody else reading this, never ever download a multi part .rar file in the expectation of anything besides having your PC infected. They target all sorts of devices where people are looking for an upgraded OS.


----------



## scoobirdoobie (Jun 28, 2016)

*Bricked...*

Hi all,

I currently have a bricked Smart Ultra 6. I rooted it a while ago with Kingroot following the very first post on this thread. It's been no trouble at all but I recently made a few permissions changes and after a restart it won't get past the Powered by Android screen. I suspect I may have unchecked the USB Debugging box at some stage and perhaps that's what's caused the issue.

I can get into the recovery menu but even trying to wipe/reset the phone just leads to sticking on the Powered by Android screen again on rebooting. 

Before I throw it away, and given that I'm way out of my depth here, is there anything I can try to regain use of the phone? Using the ADB option for instance? I'm sure all the data is lost but even getting use of the phone back would be good


----------



## Trinotet (Jun 28, 2016)

Just download the firmware from zte site, put the update.zip in the microsd card, boot to recovery and flash the zip


----------



## scoobirdoobie (Jun 29, 2016)

Trinotet said:


> Just download the firmware from zte site, put the update.zip in the microsd card, boot to recovery and flash the zip

Click to collapse



Sorted - thank you


----------



## sniktaw (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi, I've lost touch on the far left 3mm of the screen. Any thoughts on how to get it back? Restart doesn't help. TIA

sent using electrikery


----------



## JL94x4 (Jul 7, 2016)

Anyone know if you can change the softkey buttons from Blue to another colour?


----------



## nhmanas (Jul 7, 2016)

JL94x4 said:


> Anyone know if you can change the softkey buttons from Blue to another colour?

Click to collapse



Aren't those just blue LEDs


----------



## Psoleos (Jul 8, 2016)

scoobirdoobie said:


> Sorted - thank you

Click to collapse



Hi, where did you get the firmware from? I am having the same issue but can't seem to find it on the ZTE website.

Thanks


----------



## JL94x4 (Jul 8, 2016)

I've spent the last 5 hours trying to root this device to no avail. Tried everything i can find on the internet, and i could do with some help.

What is my next option for getting this rooted? Also when i flash update.zip via stock recovery it makes me put my gmail account back in as it says its been factory rest, this isn't re-installing the ROM again.. how do i fully delete the rom then re-install it so i can skip putting in google details?

Also how would i update/reinstall recovery without root?


----------



## Hadziano (Jul 8, 2016)

My phone is stuck on black screen, loop. and sometimes says powered by android, I've tried all reset buttons, to no avail. what do I do p[lease? can't even access it through usb laptop


----------



## JL94x4 (Jul 10, 2016)

Can anyone tell me how i can get this to have full r/w permissions. I have it rooted but everytime i reboot i lose r/w i have followed a ton of guides, none work.


----------



## lxda (Jul 10, 2016)

JL94x4 said:


> Can anyone tell me how i can get this to have full r/w permissions. I have it rooted but everytime i reboot i lose r/w i have followed a ton of guides, none work.

Click to collapse



If it's system protected then you can't get r/w. Do your r/w tasks in recovery instead.


----------



## Vf995n (Jul 10, 2016)

*Bricked Vodafone Smart Ultra 6(vf995n)*

---------- Post added at 05:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

[/COLOR]Hi Guys, im new here, i bricked my vodafone T_T
i just updated(OTA update) then it broke it keeps going back to recovery mode
what shall i do?pls help me fix it tnx in advance guys


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## waynester21 (Jul 12, 2016)

I have a problem with my phone. The edges of the screen have strange lines along them. They appear to be between the LCD and the digitiser. The problem appeared on holiday abroad so I'm kind of thinking it's something to do with heat. Anyone else have this problem? I don't know what to do about it. The screen response isn't affected.
It's the the edges of the screen. The other marks are from the screen protector.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:53 PM ----------

http://postimg.org/gallery/2kwlkm082/


----------



## brackenhill_mob (Jul 12, 2016)

waynester21 said:


> I have a problem with my phone. The edges of the screen have strange lines along them. They appear to be between the LCD and the digitiser. The problem appeared on holiday abroad so I'm kind of thinking it's something to do with heat. Anyone else have this problem? I don't know what to do about it. The screen response isn't affected.
> It's the the edges of the screen. The other marks are from the screen protector.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've had this for ages. I see them in bright sunlight. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## waynester21 (Jul 12, 2016)

brackenhill_mob said:


> I've had this for ages. I see them in bright sunlight. I don't think it's anything to worry about.

Click to collapse



I've been speaking with other people and they have said it's the screen and digitiser separating. Eventually it will affect the touch functionality of the phone. Guess I best send it in for repairs before that happens.


----------



## anafernandes27 (Jul 14, 2016)

Yes, that's right. It's a common problem here in Portugal. I actually thought it was dust or something. I sent my phone to Vodafone and they repaired it.


----------



## audrey1987 (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi,

I've recently bought a Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 and unlocked it. It works perfectly with my carrier, got 4G etc. I'm however having an issue with the data roaming when I'm in another country (which is, everyday for work). It just doesn't work and I have a " ! " instead of the 3G/4G/H+ even if the data roaming is activated. It worked perfectly with my previous phone (Windows phone). I've called my carrier and they told me all the settings are correct and there is no kind of lock at all.
I've searched extensively and the only thing that works sometimes is to:

Create a new APN with random settings
Select this APN
Choose the "reset to default" option

And it will activate the data while roaming (about 1/3rd of the time though) but it doesn't last long. It goes away if I activate the wifi or if I just move a bit (like taking the bus).
I've tried to restart the phone, try to select a different carrier while abroad... Nothing is working... So if you have any tip to make the data roaming permanently enabled, that would be great!
Thanks a lot


----------



## nutsda (Jul 23, 2016)

I've been having ago at compiling cm12.1 for the SU6, is there anyone still following this thread willing to give this a test run  http://www.mediafire.com/download/ul72mci9ie6lu8n/cm-12.1-20160722-UNOFFICIAL-p839v55.zip


----------



## euricoalex (Jul 23, 2016)

Can you post more info about the rom ?

Enviado do meu Vodafone_SU6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nutsda (Jul 23, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> Can you post more info about the rom ?
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone_SU6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The rom is cm12.1 compiled with stock su6 5.1.1 kernel
What works:
Cell service (calls & texts)
Data
WiFi (including hotspot)
Bluetooth
NFC
Camera
Sound
FM Radio
Double tap to wake feature
Charging led

Known issues so far:
No LTE option in preferred network settings (but is enabled by default)


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jul 23, 2016)

nutsda said:


> The rom is cm12.1 compiled with stock su6 5.1.1 kernel
> What works:
> Cell service (calls & texts)
> Data
> ...

Click to collapse



You're a bit late to the party I'm afraid (by 2 months): http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...cialrc2cm121-for-vodafone-smart-ultra/?page=1


----------



## euricoalex (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm trying later .good work

Enviado do meu Vodafone_SU6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## nutsda (Jul 23, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> You're a bit late to the party I'm afraid (by 2 months): http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...cialrc2cm121-for-vodafone-smart-ultra/?page=1

Click to collapse



Yes I am aware of gitanillo87's work over at modacco


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 26, 2016)

Will try it but wanna know what difference from one on Modaco


----------



## nutsda (Jul 26, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Will try it but wanna know what difference from one on Modaco

Click to collapse



The main difference is this ROM is compiled from source & as far as I know the modaco one is ported from an existing build for another phone. It is just a stock standard cm build without any extras so will need to flash gapps package aswell also have the double tap to wake feature working. If you are willing to test it I will be uploading a new version with a couple of improvements soon, so I will post a new link


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 26, 2016)

nutsda said:


> The main difference is this ROM is compiled from source & as far as I know the modaco one is ported from an existing build for another phone. It is just a stock standard cm build without any extras so will need to flash gapps package aswell also have the double tap to wake feature working. If you are willing to test it I will be uploading a new version with a couple of improvements soon, so I will post a new link

Click to collapse



No worries man. Why not eh. I am using the cm12.1 from modaco and its good but your build might be much faster as this one bogs down every now and then


----------



## nutsda (Jul 26, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> No worries man. Why not eh. I am using the cm12.1 from modaco and its good but your build might be much faster as this one bogs down every now and then

Click to collapse



Here is the updated download http://www.mediafire.com/download/l16b9q57831nnlf/cm-12.1-20160726-UNOFFICIAL-p839v55.zip


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 26, 2016)

Can I dirty flash this


----------



## nutsda (Jul 26, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Can I dirty flash this

Click to collapse



I don't know, haven't tried dirty flashing from that rom, I would recommend a clean install


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 27, 2016)

nutsda said:


> I don't know, haven't tried dirty flashing from that rom, I would recommend a clean install

Click to collapse



Will try dirty flash and if fails will do clean. What are the improvements you made?


----------



## nutsda (Jul 27, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Will try dirty flash and if fails will do clean. What are the improvements you made?

Click to collapse



Just better battery life from what it had & fixed the LTE option not showing up in preferred network selection


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 27, 2016)

nutsda said:


> Just better battery life from what it had & fixed the LTE option not showing up in preferred network selection

Click to collapse



Will give it a whirl man. I had a few issues with apps like twitter slowing down system and some lag but its early days yet and no major bug for what I use


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nutsda (Jul 27, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Will give it a whirl man. I had a few issues with apps like twitter slowing down system and some lag but its early days yet and no major bug for what I use

Click to collapse



Thanx, just keep me posted with thoughts on it


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 27, 2016)

nutsda said:


> Just better battery life from what it had & fixed the LTE option not showing up in preferred network selection

Click to collapse



Dirty flashed and it working OK so far. Bit faster but early days will see about battery in a few


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 27, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Dirty flashed and it working OK so far. Bit faster but early days will see about battery in a few

Click to collapse



Few apps fc from time to time like LinkedIn giving Google play services error but none major happened or gone wrong. Pretty quick ad well 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nutsda (Jul 27, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Few apps fc from time to time like LinkedIn giving Google play services error but none major happened or gone wrong. Pretty quick ad well
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



That maybe a result of dirty flashing, I started from a clean install & used titanium backup to restore the downloaded apps & so far I haven't experienced any fc from apps


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 27, 2016)

nutsda said:


> That maybe a result of dirty flashing, I started from a clean install & used titanium backup to restore the downloaded apps & so far I haven't experienced any fc from apps

Click to collapse



Its not that. It was a fresh install from play store and twitter did the same. Can you add option to enable use light for notification as I miss that. Miui has it but not cm 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nutsda (Jul 27, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Its not that. It was a fresh install from play store and twitter did the same. Can you add option to enable use light for notification as I miss that. Miui has it but not cm
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



OK thanx, I haven't tried miui so can you tell me what the light for notification does & I'll look into it


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 27, 2016)

Its just the light at botton the circle flashes different colours depending on messages etc received 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nutsda (Jul 27, 2016)

shingers5 said:


> Its just the light at botton the circle flashes different colours depending on messages etc received
> 
> Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Yup I think I can enable that option, I just thought these phones don't have the multi color led only blue.


----------



## russy23 (Jul 27, 2016)

This is really good if built from scratch..I'm going to try it later..well done


----------



## Roboffabike (Jul 27, 2016)

anafernandes27 said:


> Yes, that's right. It's a common problem here in Portugal. I actually thought it was dust or something. I sent my phone to Vodafone and they repaired it.

Click to collapse



Hi there, did they change the screen? I have got this issue and am wondering whether to try and get it fixed before 12 months is up next week. Trouble is, I don't have a spare phone!


----------



## anafernandes27 (Jul 27, 2016)

Roboffabike said:


> Hi there, did they change the screen? I have got this issue and am wondering whether to try and get it fixed before 12 months is up next week. Trouble is, I don't have a spare phone!

Click to collapse



Hi. I don't know if it is a new screen or if they just fixed it. But everything is good now.
We have 24 months warranty.
I don't know how it works there, but in Portugal Vodafone lends you a replacement phone if you need one (and if you pay for it, I think).


----------



## euricoalex (Jul 27, 2016)

No need to pay

Enviado do meu Smart Ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 27, 2016)

Going good so far with normal use....phone calls texts WhatsApp browsing emails ....all good 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Jul 27, 2016)

same gapps as used for madaco cm??


----------



## nutsda (Jul 27, 2016)

russy23 said:


> same gapps as used for madaco cm??

Click to collapse



As long as the gapps package is for 5.1 arm then yes


----------



## russy23 (Jul 27, 2016)

im installing now

just a quickie, if this is built from source cant 6.0 be built??


----------



## nutsda (Jul 27, 2016)

russy23 said:


> im installing now
> 
> just a quickie, if this is built from source cant 6.0 be built??

Click to collapse



I believe it could be done, there's plenty of phones & tablets out there that are running newer versions of android than they officially supported, however I do not possess the programming skills to make that happen.


----------



## russy23 (Jul 27, 2016)

well installed and all seems fine at a quick glance, all cores are running and all bottom lights are working, so far so good


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 28, 2016)

Its still smooth 2 days in. Few apps fc every now and then but none major 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## russy23 (Jul 28, 2016)

well i installed last night and it had 70% battery, came back 12 hours later and dead, nothing installed, no wifi connection


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Jul 28, 2016)

Till now NP at all with this installed yesterday

Enviado do meu Smart Ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## shingers5 (Jul 28, 2016)

russy23 said:


> well i installed last night and it had 70% battery, came back 12 hours later and dead, nothing installed, no wifi connection

Click to collapse



Nothing like that here and I been on it all day as in work. Tend to need charging before bed but solid during the day. Some form of drain 

Sent from my Smart Ultra 6 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## nutsda (Jul 28, 2016)

russy23 said:


> well i installed last night and it had 70% battery, came back 12 hours later and dead, nothing installed, no wifi connection

Click to collapse



Did you install the version I first posted or the updated one? As the first one I uploaded ended up having an unsually high battery drain


----------



## russy23 (Jul 29, 2016)

last night there was no battery drain, maybe the cpuz or kernal app caused these


----------



## imihai (Jul 30, 2016)

@nutsda - great job. No issues after 12h . thank you.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jul 30, 2016)

nutsda said:


> The main difference is this ROM is compiled from source & as far as I know the modaco one is ported from an existing build for another phone. It is just a stock standard cm build without any extras so will need to flash gapps package aswell also have the double tap to wake feature working. If you are willing to test it I will be uploading a new version with a couple of improvements soon, so I will post a new link

Click to collapse



Yeah, the Modaco one is ported from the Coolpad F2 phone (as are all of the other ports the lad's done) so kudos for doing it from source.


----------



## nutsda (Jul 30, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Yeah, the Modaco one is ported from the Coolpad F2 phone (as are all of the other ports the lad's done) so kudos for doing it from source.

Click to collapse



Thanx & for the record I think the guy from modaco has done a good job porting so many ROMs to work one these phones.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jul 30, 2016)

nutsda said:


> Thanx & for the record I think the guy from modaco has done a good job porting so many ROMs to work one these phones.

Click to collapse



Lol, he has although I'm not sure if he's brave or foolhardy putting so many ports out as the support issues must be horrible.


----------



## nutsda (Jul 30, 2016)

BlueMoonRising said:


> Lol, he has although I'm not sure if he's brave or foolhardy putting so many ports out as the support issues must be horrible.

Click to collapse



Yeah it'll be hard work trying to keep up with all of them & remembering what's been done to what


----------



## GadgetManIRL (Jul 30, 2016)

nutsda said:


> Here is the updated download http://www.mediafire.com/download/l16b9q57831nnlf/cm-12.1-20160726-UNOFFICIAL-p839v55.zip

Click to collapse



Just flashed this this morning, all going very smoothly so far and it's nice to have double tap to wake back working again. Excellent work nutsda.


----------



## nutsda (Jul 31, 2016)

I have started a new thread for my CM12.1 here http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/unofficial-cm12-1-vodafone-smart-ultra-6-t3429611 so please forward any thanks/comments/concerns about my rom there please


----------



## vegetka (Aug 7, 2016)

Since few days can't use Facebook app.  Crashes,  when trying to install,  says it's not compatible with my device.  5.1.1 with no mods.  
Any ideas? 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## LUNARIO (Aug 7, 2016)

Metal for Facebook  or install latest betas from apkmirror 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## vegetka (Aug 7, 2016)

Beta not working.  'App not installed.'  Metal looks ok tho.  Thnx for ideas  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## nutsda (Aug 8, 2016)

vegetka said:


> Since few days can't use Facebook app.  Crashes,  when trying to install,  says it's not compatible with my device.  5.1.1 with no mods.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I'm guessing a recent update has removed our phones from being supported, if you want Facebook & Facebook messenger itself find an older version to install


----------



## bok27 (Aug 8, 2016)

Older version for Facebook.apk
https://mega.nz/#!7Z0DGDBQ!Z5UnbUmkyVnNqN3OaKjg_lRbdmA3dk8YDyeObq5qzZM


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Aug 8, 2016)

nutsda said:


> I'm guessing a recent update has removed our phones from being supported, if you want Facebook & Facebook messenger itself find an older version to install

Click to collapse



Not just the Su6, there's a lot of unhappy Facebook users out there. Jeremy Kyle is probably laughing his socks off.


----------



## vegetka (Aug 8, 2016)

Yep.  This one works.  But Metal for Facebook looks better tbh.  So far anyway  

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## AlexutzJohn (Aug 21, 2016)

Any news related about a new official update for our phone? Maybe 6.0?


----------



## ohyesman (Aug 21, 2016)

Yer, it's called the smart ultra 7 lol


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nhmanas (Aug 24, 2016)

I have tried to flash stock Turkey Rom via stock recovery. I was using cm12.1 before

But there's an error saying;


```
This package is for "msm8916_32" device; this is a "P839V55"
E: Abnormal exit, path: /sideload/packagezip.zip, status: 7
```


----------



## nhmanas (Aug 24, 2016)

OK I understand what this error means. Can someone upload me Turkish 5.1.1 stock ROM?
ZTE site is too slow on my location (8kb/s)


----------



## euricoalex (Aug 25, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> OK I understand what this error means. Can someone upload me Turkish 5.1.1 stock ROM?
> ZTE site is too slow on my location (8kb/s)

Click to collapse



Try Modaco

Enviado do meu Smart Ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## freedom49 (Aug 31, 2016)

euricoalex said:


> Try Modaco
> 
> Enviado do meu Smart Ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hello friends.
My phone was brick .
does not read the memory card.
How can I fix?
I can not install the stock ROM for not reading the memory card

---------- Post added at 10:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:28 PM ----------

Hello friends.
My phone was brick .
does not read the memory card.
How can I fix?
I can not install the stock ROM for not reading the memory card
I have the stock recovery. But I 'm desperate


----------



## LUNARIO (Sep 2, 2016)

Remove the memory  card and plug it again then press vol up and powerr about 30s


----------



## freedom49 (Sep 6, 2016)

*help*



LUNARIO said:


> Remove the memory  card and plug it again then press vol up and powerr about 30s

Click to collapse



thank you for answer.
I have tried all ways. wipe data reset .......
phone s memory card reader does not work. Broken.
I need to take software from the computer.
as odin as flashtool.
but I can not find the necessary software for flash to stock rom.


----------



## eltra (Sep 12, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> OK I understand what this error means. Can someone upload me Turkish 5.1.1 stock ROM?
> ZTE site is too slow on my location (8kb/s)

Click to collapse





nhmanas said:


> I have tried to flash stock Turkey Rom via stock recovery. I was using cm12.1 before
> 
> But there's an error saying;
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem would be nice if you could share how to fix this thanks in advance


----------



## nhmanas (Sep 12, 2016)

eltra said:


> I have the same problem would be nice if you could share how to fix this thanks in advance

Click to collapse



I solved it thanks to some modaco guy. Here's solution;
If you are using your country's 5.0.2 recovery, then flash 5.0.2 rom
but, if you're using 5.1.1 recovery, then flash 5.1.1 rom

I get this error when I try to flash 5.0.2 rom on a 5.1.1 recovery. I don't know why but vodafone changed device id in 5.1.1 this is why you get this error


----------



## eltra (Sep 12, 2016)

nhmanas said:


> I solved it thanks to some modaco guy. Here's solution;
> If you are using your country's 5.0.2 recovery, then flash 5.0.2 rom
> but, if you're using 5.1.1 recovery, then flash 5.1.1 rom
> 
> I get this error when I try to flash 5.0.2 rom on a 5.1.1 recovery. I don't know why but vodafone changed device id in 5.1.1 this is why you get this error

Click to collapse



Thanks!


----------



## bok27 (Sep 16, 2016)

I tried to unlock network sim tu ebay.
It is the link to the homepage of the site , but says my IMEI is denied by the server. What can I do ? There is another method to unlock sim ?
IMEI starts with 358 ...    . Thank you.


----------



## djisgod (Sep 23, 2016)

hi. i have just got a smart ultra 6 and no matter what i try i cannot get root. kingroot fails and mobilego fails. iv looked through this thread but cannot find a solution.  i am on 5.1.1  build number vdf-995nb01 and hardware version 995nt3. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nutsda (Sep 23, 2016)

djisgod said:


> hi. i have just got a smart ultra 6 and no matter what i try i cannot get root. kingroot fails and mobilego fails. iv looked through this thread but cannot find a solution.  i am on 5.1.1  build number vdf-995nb01 and hardware version 995nt3. any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



I gained root in the end buy installing flashify & kingroot on my phone & mobilego on the pc. I ran mobilego til it failed & kingroot straight afterwards which gave me temporary root to install twrp through flashify, then reboot into recovery & flash SuperSU for permanent root.


----------



## djisgod (Sep 26, 2016)

nutsda said:


> I gained root in the end buy installing flashify & kingroot on my phone & mobilego on the pc. I ran mobilego til it failed & kingroot straight afterwards which gave me temporary root to install twrp through flashify, then reboot into recovery & flash SuperSU for permanent root.

Click to collapse



great that worked! thanks alot i now have perm root


----------



## Cipiotul (Sep 29, 2016)

ohyesman said:


> Yer, it's called the smart ultra 7 lol

Click to collapse



SU7 it's Alcatel 
so, except root and custom rom, any "news" that we'll get some android upgrade?


----------



## WingeZ (Oct 15, 2016)

*hello*

Hello
What is the best ROM to su6?


----------



## eb9360 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello, need a check/verify - my received codes from 2 different UK unlock services providers are the same: 9688730919075745,...but don't work . 

I mention that, the phone (Vdf Smart Ultra 6-Locked in Vodafone Romania) was new, with stock android without root.
What do you think?

Thanks


----------



## vegetka (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello dead topic  

Sent from my Apollo Lite using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lxda (Dec 15, 2016)

vegetka said:


> Hello dead topic
> 
> Sent from my Apollo Lite using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



:'(


----------



## corwin_x007 (Dec 29, 2016)

AlexutzJohn said:


> Any news related about a new official update for our phone? Maybe 6.0?

Click to collapse



Actually, I just got confirmed on Vodafone facebook page by Vodafone rep that the update is in progress. There were some issues in testing phase, so they returned it for polishing, but unless there is some catastrophical issue, it is definitely happening. I have a screenshot, but it is in Czech, so it would not say much to you I guess.

Edit - I tried to post the link, but forum would not allow me

Add Facebook url before the link, I cannot post it any other way


> /vodafoneCZ/posts/10154871958776812?comment_id=10154960623301812&reply_comment_id=10154960649426812&notif_t=feed_comment_reply&notif_id=1482914874265599

Click to collapse


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 9, 2017)

There's a small 39MB security patch being pushed at the moment, a pre-cursor perhaps?

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/378217-software-update/


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## corwin_x007 (Jan 9, 2017)

Another update from VF CZ facebook page - update for Android 6 testing phase finished, approved for roll-out during January (I guess that mean end of January, begginning February). Yay!

https://www.facebook.com/vodafoneCZ/posts/10154989826116812?comment_id=10154997264476812&reply_comment_id=10154997267641812&notif_t=feed_comment_reply&notif_id=1483954338553932


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 12, 2017)

Confirmed on Vodafone Ireland http://www.boards.ie/ttfthread/2057690041


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 13, 2017)

Also confirmed on Portugal's site apparently:

http://www.modaco.com/forums/topic/...ng-to-ultra-6/?do=findComment&comment=2280978


----------



## LUNARIO (Jan 19, 2017)

Confirmed on Vodafone Spain forum this last update was also to prepare the phone to android 6.01


----------



## corwin_x007 (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone got the update so far? Cause I got nothing... I just hope we won't have to do the downgrading exercise just like with 5.1.1 update...

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Jan 28, 2017)

corwin_x007 said:


> Anyone got the update so far? Cause I got nothing... I just hope we won't have to do the downgrading exercise just like with 5.1.1 update...
> 
> Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk

Click to collapse



End of March or start of February. What downgrading exercise?


----------



## corwin_x007 (Jan 28, 2017)

Some of the owners (including me) had to downgrade to first published firmware to get the 5.1.1 update...

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## bok27 (Feb 7, 2017)

VodafoneDE. No link for download ?


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 7, 2017)

Too bad there no Germany on ZTE global and no smart ultra 6 on ZTE Germany site 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corwin_x007 (Feb 7, 2017)

No love for Czech republic so far... Have you run into any issues with new update?

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 7, 2017)

No one has it besides Germany 

And no rom anywhere to download.. Even 5.1ones


----------



## lxda (Feb 7, 2017)

Germany has Marshmallow?


----------



## diogomendes (Feb 9, 2017)

Portugal has marshmallow!


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 9, 2017)

Yes it's rolling out atm

---------- Post added at 04:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------

But some has the notification others don't.. It's serial or imei based.. Must eait

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Wait..


----------



## Xhitman5 (Feb 11, 2017)

does anyone know if it's possible to install nougat rom on the ultra 6 when it is rooted? if so where can you download the rom? thanks


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 11, 2017)

There is no nougat nor it wil be for su 6 im afraid

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:04 PM ----------

We already Lucky that we are getting marsmallow after one year 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## corwin_x007 (Feb 13, 2017)

Just got the update notification - Czech republic.

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm in the UK but using the Turkish ROM, it's downloading as I write. You may need to do a manual check.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 13, 2017)

If anyone has the UK MM ROM, does it have the Dolby Atmos app in it?


----------



## bassalh123 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Finally MM*

Finally MM here


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## bassalh123 (Feb 14, 2017)

Ultra 6 on MM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qB4gJoB-UI


----------



## ricardojrsousa (Feb 14, 2017)

When I try to OTA updat my smart ultra 6 it says that I need to clean -312397842 B. Anyone knows how can I solve this?


----------



## corwin_x007 (Feb 14, 2017)

ricardojrsousa said:


> When I try to OTA updat my smart ultra 6 it says that I need to clean -312397842 B. Anyone knows how can I solve this?

Click to collapse



I'd do a factory reset, backup your texts and call history before if needed. 

Odesláno z mého Vodafone Smart ultra 6 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## Drumlistik (Feb 14, 2017)

I hope some DEV can port now CM13 6.0.1 for our Vodafone SU6  lets see of there will be someone developing . we should get at least Pure Stock MM but without all the bloaware. Cheers 

P.s- still using cm12.1 Lolipop ... I will wait for cm13 ?


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 15, 2017)

Phone is unrooted atm AFAIK. Anyway stock the only apps you can't remove  are 2 Vodafone ones but can be deactivated 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 15, 2017)

Correct, there's almost no 'bloatware' whatsoever on this phone and the couple that can't be removed can be disabled, considering it's from a main line manufacturer/carrier it's as an amazingly 'pure' MM as you'll get.


----------



## Trinotet (Feb 15, 2017)

DOWNLOAD ROM MARSHMALLOW ULTRA 6
.
PT MM update
Fast download via Mega  

h ttp s: // mega .nz / #F!3dwFiT5S!XiESHf SxKAu93 AmcEDEqjg
.
.


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Feb 15, 2017)

*Failed root but broke OTA*

Hi,

A while back I attempted to achieve root through KingoRoot but it kept giving me problems and I gave up. 
Well I heard that we now have MM and tried to update (I'm on a UK ROM 5.1.1). Turns out I still had to update from UK07b -> UK09b, I let the thing download but when applying, it failed and the stock recovery said something about debuggerd being changed.

Does anyone have a clue on how to fix this?
And also if its even worth it? Loads of update barely change anything and slow the phone down even further.

Thanks


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 15, 2017)

You can flash full 09b from zte site through stock recovery then to,, 601 ota


----------



## Holgrah (Feb 16, 2017)

anyone got the new marshmallow rooted? i'm unsure to update without the ability to root it


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 16, 2017)

AFAIK  you can't root atm.


----------



## Solid_Snake.Pt (Feb 16, 2017)

LUNARIO said:


> You can flash full 09b from zte site through stock recovery then to,, 601 ota

Click to collapse



Sry, this might be kind of stupid, but I don't see the Smart Ultra 6 listed in the software downloads for UK..
Could you show me the page for the SU6?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 16, 2017)

Solid_Snake.Pt said:


> Sry, this might be kind of stupid, but I don't see the Smart Ultra 6 listed in the software downloads for UK..
> Could you show me the page for the SU6?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



http://www.ztedevice.com/support/detail?id=38A5A70F780949E3814D712B5CD2DAE4

It's listed as Vodafone 995N(Vodafone)


----------



## Capt1701a (Feb 17, 2017)

*Smart ultra 6  rebooting constantly after update to Android  6.0.1*

Hi everyone,

Could someone advise me (the idiots guide) how to downgrade from Android 6.0.1 to Android 5.1.1  as the update from vodafone has caused the mobile to constantly reboot and a factory reset has not resolved the problem. Vodafone will not repair the mobile. The mobile need to remain unlocked to any provider. 

If anyone know how to unlock a sony xperia E5 on the vodafone network also this would be great too.


----------



## bassalh123 (Feb 17, 2017)

Capt1701a said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Could someone advise me (the idiots guide) how to downgrade from Android 6.0.1 to Android 5.1.1  as the update from vodafone has caused the mobile to constantly reboot and a factory reset has not resolved the problem. Vodafone will not repair the mobile. The mobile need to remain unlocked to any provider.
> 
> If anyone know how to unlock a sony xperia E5 on the vodafone network also this would be great too.

Click to collapse



Download the stock firmware for Vodafone Smart Ultra 6, then flash from SD card... If the phone still reboots then it's hardware related issue...
To unlock E5 on Vodafone UK, you need to buy the unlock code from Ebay. Check this out http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Unlock-Co...704552?hash=item35f91d2928:g:iLUAAOSw0UdXqu~d


----------



## Capt1701a (Feb 17, 2017)

*stock rom*

Thanks for the reply, where can I get the stock rom from for the smart ultra 6?

In regards to the Sony e5 If X is 0 your counter is locked and unlocking via code is not possible, mine is 0 but there must be a way round this?


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 17, 2017)

Www.ztedevice.com/support  it can be listed as Vodafone 995n


----------



## Capt1701a (Feb 18, 2017)

*Android  update*

Hi,

I'd like to thank everyone for there help with the smart ultra 6 problem 

Now I think I have found where the problem is, after the apps have been optimized, I get an error that is flashed very quickly before the mobile tries optimize the apps again.

Is there a way to pause or delay the update to be able to read the message or does Android have any log file kept where this message would be display. Would it be possible to download the log files from the mobile , if I need help in deciphering the logs ?


----------



## lightwars (Feb 18, 2017)

Capt1701a said:


> Is there a way to pause or delay the update to be able to read the message or does Android have any log file kept where this message would be display. Would it be possible to download the log files from the mobile , if I need help in deciphering the logs ?

Click to collapse



You can connect your device to a pc,fire up the commandline and use the command "ADB logcat",which shows you what your phone is doing. Use "ADB logcat > external_SD/log.txt" to save a log to the SD card with Name log.txt. 
It is required to have the right drivers installed first and ADB in your PC. Search for minimal adb here in the forum,if you need it.

Otherwise you get kmsg,which are thr kernel messages, or demsg,debug messages. They are located inside the proc folder.


----------



## Capt1701a (Feb 19, 2017)

*Smart ultra 6  rebooting constantly after update to Android  6.0.1*

Hi,

Thanks for the information,  I did try adb but I was struggling a bit with it. So by trial and error I have downgraded to android 5.1.1. after wiping the cache and applying the update the wiping the cache again, the mobile has now loaded OK no error or warning so far. I just need to test the stability of the platform.


When I contacted vodafone to inform them the update has foo barred my mobile 
Vodafone uk, informed me they couldn't downgrade the mobile and because the mobile is out of warranty they wouldn't send the mobile off for repair.

Thanks to everyone :highfive::highfive::highfive::highfive:


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 21, 2017)

Just to let you know Full turkey mm rom is already on zte site


----------



## jayteecork (Feb 22, 2017)

*Marshmallow*

Hi,
Wondering can you guys help me. 
I'm on an all you can eat data plan so I use a mobile hotspot on my Smart Ultra 6 to use the internet on my laptop.

Everything was working great until 2 nights ago when I upgraded to Marshmallow (official update)

Since then the hotspot automatically disconnects approximately every 10 minutes. As you can imagine this is annoying as **** and makes gaming, downloading etc impossible. 

I've heard of options on android than you can set your hotspot to time out after ten minutes but I cannot find this option on my SU6  and fear it may be the default in Marshmallow and I cannot change it.

I've tried downloading a bunch of external hotspot apps but still can't fix the problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards
JT

---------- Post added at 07:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------




Capt1701a said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the information,  I did try adb but I was struggling a bit with it. So by trial and error I have downgraded to android 5.1.1. after wiping the cache and applying the update the wiping the cache again, the mobile has now loaded OK no error or warning so far. I just need to test the stability of the platform.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi m8.
I too am having problems since the update.
Could you share your idiot's guide for downgrading?
Cheers


----------



## faffy (Feb 25, 2017)

Hello!
I haven't had any issue with the phone since the update except for battery draining faster. The phone runs smooth and faster with Android 6, but for example today I had my phone fully charged and by now I have 33% left and about 50 minutes screen on time. I used to get around 3 hours with Lollipop... 
Anyone has this problem too?

Cheers!


----------



## bok27 (Feb 25, 2017)

No problem for my.


----------



## BlueMoonRising (Feb 26, 2017)

faffy said:


> Hello!
> I haven't had any issue with the phone since the update except for battery draining faster. The phone runs smooth and faster with Android 6, but for example today I had my phone fully charged and by now I have 33% left and about 50 minutes screen on time. I used to get around 3 hours with Lollipop...
> Anyone has this problem too?
> 
> Cheers!

Click to collapse



Same (or better) as it was before, admittedly I'm a light user and this wasn't with the screen permanently on.


----------



## Iulian97 (Feb 26, 2017)

Guys,i need some help here.I'm kind of a noob so sorry if my questions are dumb.
I rooted my vodafone ultra 6(android 5.1.1) a while ago with king root but i managed to mess with the root permission....i basically tried to replace kinguser with supersu with an app called supersume but it failed and since then kinguser has stopped working(i can't open it,it won't give root access to apps....).However,the phone runs perfectly.And now my questions  :given the fact that i have installed twrp(and i can access it) and i have made a backup of my system,should i restore the backup??(should i wipe data or cache before that?)And if so,if the phone will still be rooted(that is what i think) after restore ,will i be able to flash the new Marshmallow rom from the Zte site??Hope to get some help asap.Thank you very much.


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 26, 2017)

New marshmallow was taken from zte site. You need stock rom to install official roms. My advice is to install kingroot again 

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Iulian97 (Feb 26, 2017)

I might give it a try,thanx.Any other suggestions,please?


----------



## bok27 (Feb 27, 2017)

LUNARIO said:


> New marshmallow was taken from zte site. You need stock rom to install official roms. My advice is to install kingroot again
> 
> Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Turkish Marshmallow mega download : 
https://mega.nz/#!HBlFWLKQ!OWC8fc8wN9qfO-ngE-f5znKBeo2KtBqf5_E6DF0Xuq0


----------



## Iulian97 (Feb 28, 2017)

Ok,so i managed to clear some things out:i unrooted my phone(i checked and i really don't have root anymore).When i go to software updates it says i have a small update (about 39Mb),but after i download it and i hit install my phone boots into twrp.I don't know what to do now....how do i install the small update???My build number:VDF-995NB01-PT07b


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 28, 2017)

You can't update with TWRP. You need to flash stock recovery


----------



## Iulian97 (Feb 28, 2017)

Would you kindly explain what and how to do in order to update??I would very much appreciate.


----------



## LUNARIO (Feb 28, 2017)

Download recovery https://www.androidfilehost.com/?fid=385035244224384600 put in sdcard. Then install it through TWRP. Then you can update


----------



## Iulian97 (Feb 28, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Iulian97 (Mar 1, 2017)

well,here i am again.I installed that stock recovery but after installing the update the phone won't boot.It's in bootloop and goes into recovery every time.I factory reset but no luck.Any suggestions on what to do? :crying:


----------



## LUNARIO (Mar 1, 2017)

http://www.modaco.com/index.php?/topic/378243-Android-Marshmallow-coming-to-Ultra-6 this is full pt 6.01 rom. Put upstate. Zip on sdcard. Install through stock recovery. You can't rooted afterwards.


----------



## Iulian97 (Mar 1, 2017)

one more thing to mention......build number of my android is VDF-995NB01-PT07b and when i go into stock recovery in the upper left corner it says VDF-995NB02-DE01b.Is it a problem if the numbers don't coincide?should i start flashing the MM rom?and one more thing:where do i find the rom in the link you gave me ,LUNARIO?


----------



## LUNARIO (Mar 1, 2017)

That was on zte site. It's not there anymore. You can upgrade from that recovery np


----------



## Iulian97 (Mar 1, 2017)

nevermind,i found the rom(noob here...sorry)


----------



## lxda (Mar 7, 2017)

Why would anyone upgrade if you can't root


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## Trinotet (Mar 13, 2017)

Download this MM and SuperSU files from this link:

https://mega.nz/#!kYYWAQZY!HQCa5pLwSc19tkn4bt-UgqaU_rFg3-sgY0tUwUmYO0U

(thanks to Samukaas from portuguese fórum: Zwame)

.

Use The TWRP (5.1.1) to flash The rom and The supersu file and you'll have the MM rom with root and TWRP Recovery fully working


----------



## samukaPedro (Mar 13, 2017)

*Smart Ultra 6 - ROM 6.0.1. with ROOT*

Hi i decided to post here the way to get the latest update ( 6.0.1 ) for VSU6 with ROOT. 

 First you need to be root and to have Custom recovery  on your VSU6. 
Then download the vsu6.zip, inside you'll find the stock ROM modded by me and SU.zip.
Reboot on your recovery, install the ROM its going to take a while so be calm and wait when finishes DO NOT REBOOT. 
Install SU.
Now you can REBOOT your phone normally AGAIN ITS GOING TO TAKE A WHILE TO START but there you have it Smart Ultra 6 with root. 

mega.nz/#!kYYWAQZY!HQCa5pLwS...-sgY0tUwUmYO0U


----------



## LUNARIO (Apr 4, 2017)

Vf995n  marshmallows kernel avaiable on http://opensource.ztedevice.com

Enviado do meu Vodafone Smart ultra 6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## smilgy (Apr 17, 2017)

Can you root 6.0.1 without wiping the phone entirely? I'm curious if you can force the phone to use a specific APN as vodafone keep switching APNs when tethering, when there is a free APN available already..


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 17, 2017)

Ive tried to root mine with King Root but it wont do it. I am on MM 6.0.1 and I would love to install Viper4Android on it.....if someone has managed to do it please let me know how.


----------



## MrSuicideParrot (May 12, 2017)

Hi! I was reading all this posting about Vodafone smart ultra 6, but I didn't realise if I could install twrp on smart ultra 6 with android 6.0.1 with stock rom, I only find twrp to android 5... Someone can help me?


----------



## LUNARIO (May 15, 2017)

Twrp for 5 works on 6


----------



## theaffman (May 20, 2017)

*Help..... E: failed to mount /cache (Invalid argument)*

Hi, can anyone help me with this error?

I have tried wiping the cache, factory reset and sideloading a fresh recovery from adb.

All actions result in this error.

Please help.

Thanks
Bryan


----------



## LUNARIO (May 22, 2017)

theaffman said:


> Hi, can anyone help me with this error?
> 
> I have tried wiping the cache, factory reset and sideloading a fresh recovery from adb.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



What error is it? Cant see it on tour post


----------



## lxda (Jun 22, 2017)

bi


----------



## curtoob2 (Aug 23, 2017)

Is it possible to downgrade Android to Lollipop in order to root the device? Stuck on 6.0.1 can't root it.


----------



## Ranmamez (Dec 1, 2017)

curtoob2 said:


> Is it possible to downgrade Android to Lollipop in order to root the device? Stuck on 6.0.1 can't root it.

Click to collapse



Same here.
Italian version, Build Number VDF-995NB02-IT10d.


----------



## mugiur (Dec 8, 2017)

*root*

Hi guys, i have vdf smart ultra 6 with 6.0.1 and can not root with kingroot or other programs for root. Thanks


----------



## nomad16 (Dec 31, 2017)

*vodafone smart ultra 6 is hard bricked*



Ranmamez said:


> Same here.
> Italian version, Build Number VDF-995NB02-IT10d.

Click to collapse



My phone  vodafone smart ultra 6 is hard bricked.Don't open phone or don't şarj or Don't in recovery.Full black screen.Hold one minute  then  hold volume up the connect pc.Device managment see my phone is Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader com 9.I install QFIL,Miflash,Toolstüdyo vs but I have don't a QFIL mod rom or Miflash mod rom or Toolstüdyo mod rom.Please help me.


----------



## nomad16 (Jan 1, 2018)

*vodafone smart ultra hard bricked*

What is vodafone smart ultra partition table or instal mmc partition.

---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 AM ----------

My phone vodafone smart ultra 6 is hard bricked.Don't open phone or don't şarj or Don't in recovery.Full black screen.Hold one minute then hold volume up the connect pc.Device managment see my phone is Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader com 9.I install QFIL,Miflash,Toolstüdyo vs but I have don't a QFIL mod rom or Miflash mod rom or Toolstüdyo mod rom.Please help me.


----------



## nomad16 (Jan 1, 2018)

*PVodafone smart ultra 6*



nomad16 said:


> What is vodafone smart ultra partition table or instal mmc partition.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 AM ----------
> 
> My phone vodafone smart ultra 6 is hard bricked.Don't open phone or don't şarj or Don't in recovery.Full black screen.Hold one minute then hold volume up the connect pc.Device managment see my phone is Qualcomm HS USB QDLoader com 9.I install QFIL,Miflash,Toolstüdyo vs but I have don't a QFIL mod rom or Miflash mod rom or Toolstüdyo mod rom.Please help me.

Click to collapse



please share vodafone smart ultra 6 mmc partition backup.My phone mmc partition is broken.


----------



## nomad16 (Jan 3, 2018)

no one to help me?


----------



## lxda (Jan 3, 2018)

nomad16 said:


> no one to help me?

Click to collapse



What is that? How do I back mine up for you?


----------



## nomad16 (Jan 3, 2018)

vodafone smart ultra 6 is hard brick.Please qfil rom.I am bad learning english language.Sory.


----------



## nomad16 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey I have not e qfil rom for vodafone smart ultra 6.Vodafone smart ultra restore partition table flasable zip is here?I edit sd card rom and install qfil flasher and my phone is open recovery mode but partition is bad.I dont see sd car or internal sotrage is 0 mb.I  dont instal sd card rom because sd cart is not work ..


----------



## jutley (Jun 26, 2015)

Well i haven't  seen a forum or topic on this amazing phone from vodafone with amazing specs below. The phone can also be unlocked from ebay for £3.75 confirmed by me as i have one.

Vodafone Smart Ultra 6 specifications:
Dimensions: 154 x 77 x 8.35mm
Weight: 159g
Processor: Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 MSM8939, octa-core
Display: 5.5 inch Full HD (1080 x 1920)
Storage: 16GB, microSD (up to 128GB)
Memory: 2GB of RAM
Camera: 13Mp rear-facing LED flash, 5Mp front-facing
Operating system: Android 5.0, Lollipop
Battery: 3000mAh

QUICK REVIEW
First impressions:

1) Nippy little phone. Good quality screen - both bright and clear with little reflection.
2) Like the buttons below the screen - particularly the glowing centre button when I have a notification
3) After using for a few hours last night, impossible (for me) to use one handed. Do enjoy having large screen, but the size of device may take some getting used to. Think for me, I'd prefer a maximum of a 5inch screen. Didn't come as a surprise though as knew it was same size as iPhone 6 Plus
4) Appears well built, with no flex. Impressed with quality.
5) Played Monument Valley and Sonic Rush - both appeared fairly quick (although loading times were long, this may have been software.)
5) Overall, an absolute bargain at £125 if you can cope with size. 


http://shop.vodafone.co.uk/shop/pay...u86605-grey?dfacid=1&cid=aff-aw-default-47868

Unlock Code

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231517263748?clk_rvr_id=856351722907&rmvSB=true

Root Kingroot

http://androidxda.com/download-kingroot-application


----------



## nomad16 (Jan 5, 2018)

Unbrick pack for hard bricked vsu6 (for Qfill Rom)
My edit T60 qfil rom for vodafone smart ultra 6.Rom flash qfil flasher and unbirick phone.Go recovery and install custom rom and root.My english is so bad that I write turkish, so do not blame.
Arkadaşlar öncelikle bu yöntemin hard brick olmuş vodafone smart ultra 6 cihazını unbrick yapmak için kullanılabileceğini ifade etmek isterim. Cihazımın hard brick olması üzerine (ki cihazım açılmıyor ve recovery moda da girmiyordu. Şarja taktığımda ya da bilgisayara taktığımda şarj almıyor, home tuşunun ışığı yani bildirim ledi yanıyordu bilgisayarda aygıt yöneticisinde de Qualcom HS USB aygıtı olarak görünüyordu) yapmış olduğum uzun araştırmalar sonucunda böyle bir yöntem geliştirdim ve cihazımı böylece unbrick yaptım. Şunu da önemle belirtmek isterim ki bu yöntem kullanmak sizin sorumluluğunuzdadır. Cihazınızda oluşabilecek herhangi bir sorundan dolayı mesuliyet kabul etmiyorum. Bu yöntemi geliştirmek için www.mobilkulup.com sitesinde bykaya27 arkadaşımızın paylaşmış olduğu Türkcell T60 Qfil romunu kullandım. Kendisine de paylaşımından dolayı teşekkür ediyorum.

Download  Qualcomm Usb driver and install yor pc

https://mega.nz/#!cZkQgKRS!aHkajx2D779ahnqh_EOkv7azL7UeO4CgS0JN5sytqX8

Download  Qfil and instal your pc.

https://mega.nz/#!MZ9iQIRA!p2Y9x0JSSDy9lGj0uFHn-lW14DyuxHh4DocBhxqVHf8

Qfil programının bu sürümü benim bilgisayarımda sorunsuz bir şekilde çalıştı ancak başka sürümleri ise çalışmıyordu. Ancak sizin bilgisayarınızda sorun olursa başka sürümlerini denemenizi öneririm. Daha sonra da bu adresten Türkcell T60 Qfil romdan vodafone smart ultra 6 için düzenlediğim Qfil romu indirin.

Download VSU6 Qfil rom (UNBRİCK PACK)

https://mega.nz/#!YMlylAzJ!A9XWvY1brQSFstReDpm8gTggIDMo2qdj1d0k-nh7ubA

Hard brick olmuş vodafone smart ultra 6 cihazınızı download moda yani aygıt yöneticisinde QualcomHS USB Com cihazı olarak görecek şekilde bilgisayara usb ile bağlayın. Bu işlem için çeşitli tuş kombinasyonlarını kullanarak yapabilirsiniz. Örneğin ben Qfil programı ya da bilgisayar cihazı Qualcomm HS USB cihazı olarak görene kadar Power + ses açma + ses kısma tuşlarının hepsine basarak yapıyordum. Qfil programı ya da bilgisayar cihazı Qualcomm HS USB cihazı olarak gördükten sonra tuşları bırakarak Qfil programı ile normal yükleme yapıyorum. Burada Qfil programı ile yüklemenin nasıl yapıldığını uzun uzadıya anlatmayacağım zira sitede de var internette de var. Qfil ile yükleme işlemi bittikten sonra usb kabloyu çıkarıp power tuşuna 5 saniye kadar basılı tutup bırakın. Sonra power tuşuna basıp cihazı açmayı deneyin. Eğer sistem açılırsa ne ala. Yok açılmaz ise Vodafone smart ultra 6 sd card romunu sd card aracılığı ile kurmanız gerekecektir. Ben sd card romdaki system klasörünü system.img şeklinde paketleme işinden pek anlamadığım için sd card dan orijinal sistemi yüklemeyi tercih ettim ve paketteki rawprogram0.xml dosyasını da ona göre düzenledim. Eğer siz system.img dosyasını oluşturup eklemek isterseniz aklınızda bulunsun rawprogram0.xml dosyasına ilgili satırı eklemeniz gerekir.( notepad++ programı ile düzenleyebilirsiniz.)

Bu aşamada orijinal sistemi yükleyip marsmallow’a güncelledikten sonra cihazı root yapmak için twrp yüklemek gerekecektir. Bunun için de Qfil programı işimizi görecektir. Öncelikle bu dosyayı indirin.

Download Pack is Qfil install TWRP pack  (For orijinal marsmallow)

https://mega.nz/#!oB0V2KiB!X7daokxhM1XpiZoSebq5f-wwau4byED60ExCp8tDFG4

ve Qfil programı ile yükleyin. Böylece cihaza TWRP yüklemiş olacaksınız. Daha sonra da twrp’den yüklemek üzere bu dosyayı indirin
Download pack is TWRP root pack  for marsmallow

https://mega.nz/#!cMNQHBgJ!naklNI7kaoiZz_JaZVcECBx9gFjyjpb4IsTkjffh2VM

ve twrp’den yükleyin. Yükleme işleminden sonra cihazı açın. Açılış biraz uzun sürebilir ANDROİD yazısı iki kere geleblir bekleyin. Cihaz açılınca orijinal marsmallow romu root’lamış olursunuz.

Arkadaşlar ben bütün bu anlattıklarımı kendi cihazımda uyguladım ve uyguladığım şekli ile anlattım. Ancak sizin cihazınızda aynı şekilde mi olur farklı şekilde mi olur o kadarını bilecek kadar uzman olmadığım için baştan da uyardığım gibi mesuliyet kabul etmiyorum. Ayrıca bu paylaşımım bireysel kullanıcılara analarının ak sütü gibi helâldir. Teknik servislere vs ise hakkımı helâl etmiyorum. Çünkü hiçbir emek sarf etmeden başkalarının emeği üzerinden haksız kazanç elde etmektedirler.


----------



## rakibim007 (Jan 14, 2018)

vegetka said:


> Used one from this pack: (don't remember which one and source (uploaded to my dropbox))
> dropbox.com/s/qko5x1kojz3dkvg/vodafone%20ultra%206%20adb%20driver.zip?dl=0
> 
> Phone name  in device manager : ZTE Handset ADB Interface.
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much ♥ you saved my life in 2018 ^^


----------



## snailer (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks nomad that's really helpful.
I'm trying to get around the Google account lock on my nephew's phone - he can't remember which account & password he used so I can't restart the phone on a new account.
I'll try this what you've done & wipe it completely 
Hopefully the links still work...


----------



## rapboy23 (Dec 28, 2018)

vodafone smart ultra 6 brick help me


----------



## golden_shot (Jan 22, 2020)

*Huge THANX*



nomad16 said:


> Unbrick pack for hard bricked vsu6 (for Qfill Rom)
> My edit T60 qfil rom for vodafone smart ultra 6.Rom flash qfil flasher and unbirick phone.Go recovery and install custom rom and root.My english is so bad that I write turkish, so do not blame.
> Arkadaşlar öncelikle bu yöntemin hard brick olmuş vodafone smart ultra 6 cihazını unbrick yapmak için kullanılabileceğini ifade etmek isterim. Cihazımın hard brick olması üzerine (ki cihazım açılmıyor ve recovery moda da girmiyordu. Şarja taktığımda ya da bilgisayara taktığımda şarj almıyor, home tuşunun ışığı yani bildirim ledi yanıyordu bilgisayarda aygıt yöneticisinde de Qualcom HS USB aygıtı olarak görünüyordu) yapmış olduğum uzun araştırmalar sonucunda böyle bir yöntem geliştirdim ve cihazımı böylece unbrick yaptım. Şunu da önemle belirtmek isterim ki bu yöntem kullanmak sizin sorumluluğunuzdadır. Cihazınızda oluşabilecek herhangi bir sorundan dolayı mesuliyet kabul etmiyorum. Bu yöntemi geliştirmek için www.mobilkulup.com sitesinde bykaya27 arkadaşımızın paylaşmış olduğu Türkcell T60 Qfil romunu kullandım. Kendisine de paylaşımından dolayı teşekkür ediyorum.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dostum baştacısın cok teşşekür ederim.


----------



## random_sequence (Jan 5, 2023)

Does anybody still have the files from the above post?
**Unbrick pack for hard bricked vsu6 (for Qfill Rom)**


----------

